# 2018 Braves



## Throwback

Well i see this year is the same as last year. 
Vizcaino WALKED the winning run home last night in a tie extra innings game. 

Last season IIRC he walked three in a row with the bases loaded in a game against washington.


----------



## tcward

Yep...here we go again.


----------



## biggdogg

So far they've looked pretty good and have been fun to watch for a change. Vizcaino is only holding a spot for Minter while gets experience as a setup man. Viz has pitched well up until last night.

But, one game makes a season I guess....


----------



## Patriot44

They are one game ahead of the Nats and one game behind the Mets. Only two teams in the entire league have scored more runs this year thus far than the Bravo's. They look pretty good.


----------



## elfiii

Patriot44 said:


> They are one game ahead of the Nats and one game behind the Mets. Only two teams in the entire league have scored more runs this year thus far than the Bravo's. They look pretty good.



I ain't holdin' my bref. I'll check and see where they are at the All Star break and then decide if I'm going to waste any time on them.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> I ain't holdin' my bref. I'll check and see where they are at the All Star break and then decide if I'm going to waste any time on them.



Might wanna check in on 04/14... Ronald Acuna. Remember that name


----------



## Patriot44

elfiii said:


> I ain't holdin' my bref. I'll check and see where they are at the All Star break and then decide if I'm going to waste any time on them.



That’s when the normally fall apart.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Might wanna check in on 04/14... Ronald Acuna. Remember that name


I was waiting to start a 2018 Braves thread until they brought him up. I was surprised we didn't have one already. 

I think they'll be pretty good this year, actually. Somewhere around .500 at least. Seems like they've got most of the guys they want playing the field, all that's left is to figure out who's pitching.


----------



## Throwback

Coenen said:


> I was waiting to start a 2018 Braves thread until they brought him up. I was surprised we didn't have one already.
> 
> I think they'll be pretty good this year, actually. Somewhere around .500 at least. Seems like they've got most of the guys they want playing the field, all that's left is to figure out who's pitching.




and to figure out when a pitcher cant throw a strike for his life don't leave him on there till he eventually walks one in home


----------



## Coenen

Throwback said:


> and to figure out when a pitcher cant throw a strike for his life don't leave him on there till he eventually walks one in home


Young players, young season, let the kid try to work through some adversity.

Perhaps you'd like Jim Johnson back?


----------



## Duff

Enjoying watching the young hungry kids play. Hope they keep it up!!


----------



## JHannah92

Braves have played pretty well so far, especially offensively. They probably won't contend this year, but they have good young talent, with some solid prospects that will likely get the call at some point this year. I like what they're building.


----------



## biggdogg

With Acuna in a week, Riley sometime after the All-Star break and Pache sometime next year, the Braves have a good core in the making. I'm ready to see what Allard, Wright and Soroka can do as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

During these several years/seasons of rebuilding, I'm intentionally keeping my Braves expectations low to avoid long ongoing disappointments.  Still expecting at least a couple more years/seasons of the team rebuilding process before having much of a chance at a winning record restoration. 

No excuse for Vizcaíno giving up 3 walks & a double in the 10th inning to earn the loss, but glad the Braves stayed competitive in forcing the close game into extra innings. 

For each of the last few years/seasons, Braves continue creating some new team record highlights. 

At least the Braves are having a good start to the 2018 season with highlights to be proud of, including winning the first 3-series to have a winning record so far along with ESPN pre-game stats still showing Braves being 1st overall total runs at 62, 1st overall Batting Avg. at .285, 8th overall ERA at 3.23. 

Starting pitcher Sean Newcomb yesterday probably just had his best game of the year so far. 

Braves twitter continues to post other 2018 season highlights they can be proud of . . . 



> Today @SeanNewk became only the third pitcher in the history of Coors Field to go 6+ IP, with no runs allowed, 9+ Ks and no walks. The others: Jon Gray in 2016 and Randy Johnson in 2007.





> Third series win of the year





> .@cculberson16 with the catch of the season!





> The #Braves have scored 56 times this season to set a modern-era franchise record for the first seven games of a season. The previous high was 53 by the 2006 club and the 1900 Boston Beaneaters.





> .@FreddieFreeman5 has reached multiple times in all seven games this season, tied for the longest such season-opening streak in Atlanta franchise history. Jerry Royster also had a seven-game run to start 1978.





> Preston Tucker is the 1st player in @Braves franchise history to hit a 3-run HR (or GS) in the 1st inning of consecutive games





> Tonight’s game marked the most runs scored by the #Braves since 15 on May 2, 2012 (15-13 win over Philadelphia).





> The Braves collected 19 hits and 15 runs tonight, both team records for @SunTrustPark.





> Tonight @RFlaherty3 became just the third third baseman in Atlanta franchise history to score four runs and collect four hits in a game, joining Chipper Jones (1995, 2000, 2001) and Terry Pendleton (1991).





> 21-year-old @albiesozzie97 drove a 1-1, 8th-inning pitch over the wall in left-center field yesterday and over the last 110 seasons, only two infielders younger than Albies homered on Opening Day: Robin Yount (19 years, 204 days) and Orlando Cepeda (20 years, 210 days).





> That blast from Nick Markakis was the first #OpeningDay walk-off home run in Atlanta franchise history!





> .@FreddieFreeman5 is set to make his 8th consecutive #OpeningDay start today, which extends his Atlanta record for a first baseman & ties the modern era franchise record.
> 
> Since 1900, only Fred Tenney (9) and Joe Adcock started 8 openers at first base for the Braves.


----------



## red neck richie

My boss and I have a running bet. I say they wont finish over 500. I've won a sub sandwich for the last 2 years. This year will make three in a row. Baseball is all about pitching and timely hitting. I don't think we have the roster to do either for 162 games. I remember when we use to spend money and go out and get good free agents like Maddux, McGriff, Sheffield, Pendleton. We don't spend money anymore on players only on stadiums.


----------



## KyDawg

I do not think they have a chance of finishing over 500, and after following the Braves for all their years in Atlanta, and way back to 1957 when the won the World series in Milwaukee, I have not watched a single inning this year. Was not a big fan of Ted Turner, but at least he would put out the money to get talent and retain it.


----------



## Throwback

red neck richie said:


> My boss and I have a running bet. I say they wont finish over 500. I've won a sub sandwich for the last 2 years. This year will make three in a row. Baseball is all about pitching and timely hitting. I don't think we have the roster to do either for 162 games. I remember when we use to spend money and go out and get good free agents like Maddux, McGriff, Sheffield, Pendleton. We don't spend money anymore on players only on stadiums.





you baiting your boss in for the kill


----------



## biggdogg

I believe they do crack the .500 barrier this season. I'm also hopeful that when there is a substantial amount of payroll after the season, they go after an ace (Kershaw... one can only hope...) and an upgrade at catcher.


----------



## Patriot44

red neck richie said:


> My boss and I have a running bet. I say they wont finish over 500. I've won a sub sandwich for the last 2 years. This year will make three in a row. Baseball is all about pitching and timely hitting. I don't think we have the roster to do either for 162 games. I remember when we use to spend money and go out and get good free agents like Maddux, McGriff, Sheffield, Pendleton. We don't spend money anymore on players only on stadiums.



They had a jam up farm system back then too. Farming is just as if not more important than pitching. 

That is what they have been working on for two seasons. We see the fruit this year and your boss is asking for extra mustard.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> During these several years/seasons of rebuilding, I'm intentionally keeping my Braves expectations low to avoid long ongoing disappointments.



They have been "rebuilding" since about 2004. "Wait til next year" got old after about the 5th year of "rebuilding".


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> They have been "rebuilding" since about 2004. "Wait til next year" got old after about the 5th year of "rebuilding".



Yes, Sir.  At least maybe they are getting a little bit more serious about it in recent years, but I'm not expecting or counting on it.  Better for me not to expect much, then once in a while be pleasantly surprised when or if something good comes along. 

Attempting to acquire & develop better talent keeps getting old even faster.  Getting tired of them bringing in old, injured, rehab, and/or recycled players, especially when beyond their prime or potential peak. 

Maybe we should be more like "Wait 'til next decade".


----------



## Throwback

Folty just pitched 30 pitches in the first inning Versus the nationals


----------



## Coenen

Throwback said:


> Folty just pitched 30 pitches in the first inning Versus the nationals


----------



## biggdogg

Throwback said:


> Folty just pitched 30 pitches in the first inning Versus the nationals



No one in the NL besides the Dodgers and Cubs have anything for the Nats in their house. Braves took 2 of 3 from them in SunTrust, including a shellacking of Sherzer. The Braves have a ways to go, but they're getting there.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> They have been "rebuilding" since about 2004. "Wait til next year" got old after about the 5th year of "rebuilding".



Funny, Dawgs fans been saying that since 1981... just sayin...


----------



## Throwback

Coenen said:


>



I changed the Channel


L


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Funny, Dawgs fans been saying that since 1981... just sayin...



Last year was next year. This year is going to be next year too. We finally got a coach who is hungry.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*974 Fans Attended Rays vs. White Sox Game*

It could be worse.  

Saw this link posted today on Drudge . . . 



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ys-vs-white-sox-game-at-guaranteed-rate-field 

CHICAGO WHITE SOX 

Report: 974 Fans Attended Rays vs. White Sox Game at Guaranteed Rate Field 



> appears Chicago White Sox fans are already disinterested





> after a 3-7 start to the year, including 0-5 at home, the problem seems to only be getting worse


----------



## Throwback

It was snowing wasn't it?


----------



## PappyHoel

didnt know we still had a team


----------



## Coenen

PappyHoel said:


> didnt know we still had a team


Yeah, they've got uniforms and everything.


----------



## brownhounds

All Georgia teams find a way to choke. It's always the same. Talent don't matter.   All that matters is whose clutch and who's not. We have proven that we can't finish off in the clutch in NFL, NCAA, MLB, and we have never had a good round ball team. I don't watch them until playoffs. Then, I'll bet against them. The Braves won't win another WS in my lifetime. I'll stick to hunting fishing farming.


----------



## westcobbdog

Braves are looking decent..ready to make the playoffs again, jeez.


----------



## Throwback

Braves ahead 9-1 against Cubs bottom of third. Can't wait to see how bad they screw this up
Newcombe has fallen apart can't hit the catcher much less the strike zone


----------



## biggdogg

Throwback said:


> Braves ahead 9-1 against Cubs bottom of third. Can't wait to see how bad they screw this up
> Newcombe has fallen apart can't hit the catcher much less the strike zone



10-4 bottom 7. Newcomb went 5-1/3 and only gave up 3. 38° with a wind chill of 26° and misting sleet/rain. What else ya got?


----------



## Throwback

biggdogg said:


> 10-4 bottom 7. Newcomb went 5-1/3 and only gave up 3. 38° with a wind chill of 26° and misting sleet/rain. What else ya got?



10-7 bases loaded bottom of 8th 2 runs have been walked
In today


----------



## Throwback

Scratch that. 10-10 bottom of 8th


----------



## Throwback

Tell me again about how hungry these players are 


Bases loaded AGAIN bottom of the 8th


----------



## Throwback

And a THIRD run walked in to give cchicago the lead. 10-11


----------



## Throwback

Lol he logged out.


----------



## Throwback

ANOTHER run walked in. 10-12


----------



## Throwback

10-14
Braves look like the three stooges


----------



## biggdogg

I stand corrected. Easily the worst 2 innings of baseball I've ever witnessed. So you can enjoy the game like most of the fair weather Braves fans in here...


----------



## Throwback

Fire all of them


----------



## Throwback

biggdogg said:


> I stand corrected. Easily the worst 2 innings of baseball I've ever witnessed. So you can enjoy the game like most of the fair weather Braves fans in here...




lol I've been a braves fan since the mid 70's. I'm just realistic


----------



## Throwback

10-14 final. Only thing they're hungry for is the soup line


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not many teams give up an 8-run lead & give up 9-runs in one inning like the Braves.  What a horrible 8th-inning.  Disappointing.


----------



## KyDawg

My minus 500 bet is still out there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves relief pitcher Jose Ramirez gives up 4-runs in 10th-inning loss last night to go with April 14th 8th-inning disaster & loss when he was charged with 5-earned-runs in one-third of an inning, now has ERA 17.05. 


AND 

Hope Braves did commit too much on today's new acquisition annc't below . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/news/braves-sign-jose-baustita-to-minor-league-deal/c-272748098 

*Braves sign Jose Bautista to Minors deal* 



> Atlanta Braves today agreed to terms with free agent José Bautista on a *one-year minor-league contract* for the 2018 season





> Bautista, 37, played last season with Toronto and batted .203 (119-for-587) with 27 doubles, 23 home runs and 65 RBI over 157 games. The *2017 season was his eighth consecutive campaign with at least 20 home runs*, and he is *one of just three players in the majors with at least 20 homers in each season since 2010*, joining Nelson Cruz and Giancarlo Stanton.


----------



## biggdogg

$1 mil IF he's added to the 40 man roster. Even so, at $1 mil, if he can give Freeman and Markakis ANY kind of protection in the middle of the lineup and allow Acuna to get adjusted to ML pitching in the bottom third of the order, it will be a solid pickup. And maybe he can pitch the 7th-9th innings...

I love my Braves but JEEZ that 'pen!


----------



## westcobbdog

yeah our Pen leads the Majors in walks.


----------



## Throwback

last night they were saying Ramirez was talking about how this saturday he couldn't feel the ball, etc as to why he blew that huge lead. 

after last night i wonder if he wants to amend that excuse.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Throwback said:


> last night they were saying Ramirez was talking about how this saturday he couldn't feel the ball, etc as to why he blew that huge lead.
> 
> after last night i wonder if he wants to amend that excuse.



According to a recent Braves twitter post about him going on the disabled list, sounds like he has problems.  

Saw Snitker in an interview report that when he went out to the pitcher's mound Saturday, he realized how much worse the conditions were on the field, then lots of other players came over saying they could not throw the ball in those bad weather conditions, while he personally said it was one of the worst his ever experience on the field. 

Noticed a post about Camargo is back in the big leagues in tonight's game.



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves have recalled LHP Jesse Biddle from Triple-A Gwinnett and placed RHP José Ramirez on the 10-day disabled list due to right shoulder inflammation.</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 18, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves have placed RHP Anibal Sanchez on the 10-day DL due to a right hamstring strain; INF Johan Camargo has been reinstated from the DL and will be in uniform for tonightâ€™s game.</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 18, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## KyDawg

They gonna have to bring more people back than that to finish over 500. Smoltz and Glavine come to mind.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Pitcher hit Freeman's wrist again. 
(3 consecutive seasons) 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-leaves-game-with-wrist-injury/c-272853710

Freeman exits in 8th after HBP on left wrist



> Freddie Freeman exited Wednesday night's 7-3 win over the Phillies after his left wrist was once again hit by a pitch





> pitch struck the portion of his wrist that was fractured when he was hit by Blue Jays left-hander Aaron Loup's pitch on May 17



 



Time = 2:42 





> MLB
> 
> Published on April 18, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ryan Flaherty went 2-for-4 with four RBIs, backing Brandon McCarthy's solid start in the Braves' 7-3 win over the Phillies


----------



## Throwback

after a many year hiatus from watching baseball (other than the occasional game) , I started back a few years ago. My wife has never watched pro baseball, or even been to a game. she has gotten REALLY into it the last couple of years. to the point that she got all upset when freddie got hit last night. funny thing is she now has an app on her phone telling her the braves schedule so she don't miss a game. she did that on her own. LOL

now shes talking about going to a braves game


----------



## biggdogg

Pen needs a lot of work. Lucas Sims days in Atlanta are numbered, he is a fly ball pitcher. Carle, Minter and Freeman are the only reliable arms in the bullpen right now.

Looks like Soroka will be up with Acuna soon though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Better news than expected below . . . 

Looking forward to Braves opener against the 1st place Mets to see how well Atlanta can compete against their top division competitor. 



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Test results today on Freddie Freeman’s left wrist came back negative and Freeman is day-to-day.</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 19, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-cleared-after-mri-on-wrist/c-272923376 

*Freeman cleared after MRI on left wrist* 



> Freddie Freeman received the result he was seeking and immediately began lobbying to be in the Braves' lineup for Thursday night's series opener against the Mets





> MRI exam performed on Thursday revealed Freeman did not incur any structural damage when his left wrist was hit


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Expect to have Freeman in action tonight with him in the starting lineup. 

Uh oh, Wisler getting another chance to improve tonight. 









<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves have recalled RHP Matt Wisler from Triple-A Gwinnett and he will start tonight’s game; OF Lane Adams has been designated for assignment.</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 19, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatta rocking catch by gold glove winner Inciarte! 



 



> Must C Catch: Inciarte leaps high for home run theft
> 
> Published on April 19, 2018
> 
> Ender Inciarte makes a last-second leap to the top of the center-field wall to steal a home run from Scott Kingery





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ender-inciarte-robs-scott-kingery-of-home-run/c-272826790 

Ender goes over the wall, makes snowcone grab 



> "I'm getting used to watching him do that kind of stuff," Snitker said. "I didn't think he had a chance for that. He kind of marked it off. That was unbelievable."





> "That was an unbelievable catch," McCarthy said. "First, I thought it was a good pitch and then I realized, 'Oh my God, it's going to be a home run.' Then he caught it. There were too many emotions wrapped up quick. There's a reason he's a multiple Gold Glove winner. That was a fantastic play."





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@BMcCarthy32 on @enderinciartem’s home run robbery last night: pic.twitter.com/5AX7xj4w2Y</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 19, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves relief pitcher Jose Ramirez gives up 4-runs in 10th-inning loss last night to go with April 14th 8th-inning disaster & loss when he was charged with 5-earned-runs in one-third of an inning, now has ERA 17.05.



Mercy.


----------



## dixiecutter

Nice thread. We've watched the Braves my whole life: It's the only thing on tv safe for my kids. Need new owners.


----------



## Throwback

SHould  be a clause in every pitchers contract that says if they walk a run in they are immediately fired


----------



## Duff

Scrappy team. Enjoying watching them so far


----------



## biggdogg

Wisler looked fantastic last night. And if I'm not mistaken, pitched deeper into a game than any starter so far this season.


----------



## toyota4x4h

biggdogg said:


> Wisler looked fantastic last night. And if I'm not mistaken, pitched deeper into a game than any starter so far this season.



Yep he did.
Tonight will interesting to see them against one of the twin aces for the mets thor. I doubt they hit him as good as they were hitting last night.


----------



## Coenen

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep he did.
> Tonight will interesting to see them against one of the twin aces for the mets thor. I doubt they hit him as good as they were hitting last night.


Amazing how far, and how quickly, Harvey has fallen. He was one of the great young talents in the game, and it seems like that's all over now.

Nice to see the Braves lay the lumber on him.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Coenen said:


> Amazing how far, and how quickly, Harvey has fallen. He was one of the great young talents in the game, and it seems like that's all over now.
> 
> Nice to see the Braves lay the lumber on him.



They said since his tommy john and that nerve damage he had he lost 4mph. That's a lot for pros. I hope we smack Syndergaard around tonight!


----------



## biggdogg

The Braves tend to have more trouble with deGrom than anyone else in the Mets rotation the last couple years. Guess we'll see.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> yeah our Pen leads the Majors in *walks*.



Braves pitching staff still leads MLB by a long shot with 92-walks, with the next closest being the Marlins with 83-walks. 

http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...114&sortColumn=bb&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0






Throwback said:


> SHould  be a clause in every pitchers contract that says if they *walk a run in* they are immediately fired



Yep, Sims was very disappointing last night giving up 3-walks & 3-runs in one-third of an inning, along with having ERA 81.00, which explains sending him back to the minors to do more work. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves today optioned RHP Lucas Sims to Triple-A Gwinnett.   RHP Josh Ravin has been reinstated from the 10-day disabled list.</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 20, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>  



Braves have lots to be proud of so far this season.  Hope they can get more wins from the Mets but expect it to get tougher. 

Yep, Wisler had one of his best starts instead of coming in as relief late in game.  

Tucker's leading RBI production continues to be impressive, tied for 2nd in the MLB with Nats Bryce Harper. 

Suzuki's HR, 3-hits, & 3-RBI's were a fine contribution in the good win last night. 



http://scores.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380419115 



> Wisler allowed two hits in seven innings after being called up from the minors





> Wisler impressed by allowing only one run on two hits with no walks





> "That's the best I've seen him since I've been around him," Braves manager Brian Snitker said. "On the attack, pitching to get guys out. I really liked what I saw."
> 
> Wisler made his first major league start since June 10, 2017, also against the Mets.



AND 



> Preston Tucker drove in a career-high five runs





> Tucker doubled in two runs in the third and added a three-run double off Jerry Blevins in the seventh. His previous career high was three RBI.
> 
> The big night moved Tucker into a tie with Washington's Bryce Harper for the NL lead with 18 RBI.



http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...74&sortColumn=rbi&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0 



Albies & Swanson are tied for 4th most hits (25 total) in the MLB, but Albies has the most MLB extra base hits. 

http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...2079&sortColumn=h&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@albiesozzie97’s 15 extra-base hits are the most in the majors. Over the last 100 years, only two #Braves players reached 15 extra-base hits in a season quicker than Albies: Hank Aaron in 1959 and Dale Murphy in 1985. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/HI2M9knS3z</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 20, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



Braves have scored the most runs in the National League but are tied for 4th in the MLB. 

http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...0509&sortColumn=r&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves scored their 100th run of the season tonight, becoming the first Atlanta club since 1999 to reach triple digits by game No. 18. The Braves’ 104 runs this season are the most in the National League. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/mbDaJfimyU</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 20, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## westcobbdog

Maybe the only thing good about the departed GM Coppy, he did
stock up on some good young arms like we have never had. 
Tonight young Newcombe looks pretty good, allowing no walks.  He leaves in 7th and young Winkler comes in with nasty gas.


----------



## biggdogg

Newcomb I really like. I'm really looking forward to seeing what Soroka, Allard and Wright can do in the coming years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice taking it into extra innings in a close game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves tie the game up in the bottom of the 9th with no outs.  



> Atlanta Braves
> ‏
> .@camargo COMES. IN. CLUTCH.
> 
> @LieutenantDans7 scores and we're all tied up! #ChopOn
> 
> 21 April 2018


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves win with Inciarte bunting in Camargo!



> Atlanta Braves
> ‏
> @enderinciartem
> WALKS
> IT
> OFF!
> 
> BRAVES WIN!!  #ChopOn





> ?? GAME-ENDING SQUEEZE ??
> 
> Ender Inciarte bunts home the winning run to walk off the Mets.





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">WALKOFF BUNT! The @Braves with the 9th inning comeback to defeat the Mets <br><br>via @FOXSportsBraves pic.twitter.com/KdtrmPLyPZ</p>— FOX Sports: MLB (@MLBONFOX) April 22, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Coenen

Great win! Just in time for United to kick off against LA Galaxy. Hopefully Atlanta teams make it 2 W's for the night.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves down 3-0 in the bottom of the 8th-inning, gotta like a late game rally. 



Time = 2:37 

 



> Recap:  Braves' late rally vs. the Mets
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on April 21, 2018
> 
> Down three runs late, the Braves score twice in the 8th and twice in the 9th to complete the comeback victory over the Mets


----------



## Patriot44

Two games out of first, .600!


----------



## westcobbdog

Went from GDay we left end 3rd qtr and went to the Braves game. 
When Ender walked to plate my friend said this is a great spot to bunt. Walk off bunt is sweeet


----------



## Throwback

Is foltynewicz Kin to a braves big wig or something? First inning and he's already managed to get the bases loaded


----------



## Throwback

What's the record for number of runs walked in by a major league team in a season ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough night for the Braves with pitching staff loading the bases, giving up runs, & walks (where they still lead the MLB, unfortunately) in a losing effort thru 6-innings so far. 


http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...527&sortColumn=bb&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0


----------



## biggdogg

Unfortunately the Braves pen could go a week without a walk and still lead MLB. I believe they're up 61-44 in the walks department. Folty will wind up in the pen by the deadline. Soroka will be ready in a few weeks and Allard isn't far behind. Folty just throws way too many pitches and doesn't pitch near deep enough in ball games to be a starter.

If Allard and Soroka are both ready by the deadline, McCarthy, Sanchez or Teheran (one can only hope...) gets traded and Folty goes to the pen.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yeah pretty rough night until they get the bullpen figured out they cant be a threat imo. And they should bench Freeman he walks everyone just about it.


----------



## Patriot44

Gotta find a new pen. Jeez that was hard to watch.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Patriot44 said:


> Jeez that was hard to watch.



Has been for a VERY long time!

Oh well, going to a Gwinnett game on Friday night. My 9 year old gets to be a ball boy.

No way I'm watching the Pro's..


----------



## Patriot44

Browning Slayer said:


> Has been for a VERY long time!
> 
> Oh well, going to a Gwinnett game on Friday night. My 9 year old gets to be a ball boy.
> 
> No way I'm watching the Pro's..



That is awesome!  We were going to the Rome game Sunday but got rained out.


----------



## toyota4x4h

We may make one trip to the big show this year later on like September or so but we always just hit up the lookouts or rome. 7$ a ticket for front row cant be beat if ya ask me.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> We may make one trip to the big show this year later on like September or so but we always just hit up the lookouts or rome. 7$ a ticket for front row cant be beat if ya ask me.



Not to mention, as a Vol fan.. What else do you have to look forward too in September??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Unfortunately the Braves pen could go a week without a walk and still lead MLB. I believe they're up 61-44 in the walks department. Folty will wind up in the pen by the deadline. *Soroka will be ready in a few weeks* and Allard isn't far behind. Folty just throws way too many pitches and doesn't pitch near deep enough in ball games to be a starter.
> 
> If Allard and Soroka are both ready by the deadline, McCarthy, Sanchez or Teheran (one can only hope...) gets traded and Folty goes to the pen.



Yep, Braves may have more pitching & hitting options ready & available in the not too distant future. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/flowers-bautista-acuna-to-bolster-braves/c-273528568 

Deeper Braves lineup? Snitker dreaming of it

Manager excited for forthcoming additions of Flowers, Bautista, Acuna



> *Mike Soroka is likely at least six weeks away from being added to Atlanta's rotation*. But the highly touted right-hander proved that he's close to being Major League-ready as he pitched a three-hit, seven-inning shutout during the 1-0 win Gwinnett notched in the first game of Monday's doubleheader.
> 
> Soroka has posted a 1.99 ERA and limited opponents to a .207 batting average through his first four starts for Gwinnett. The 20 year old ranks 31st on MLB Pipeline's Top 100 Prospects list. The general consensus entering the season was that as long as Soroka continued to impress, he *might join Atlanta's rotation at some point in June*.





> As Bautista, Flowers and Acuna prepared for Triple-A Gwinnett's Monday doubleheader in Rochester, none of them had a definitive arrival date. But there's *at least a chance all three could join Atlanta's lineup by the end of this week*, or at least *by the time this current road trip concludes on May 3*.





> *Bautista* is less than a week removed from signing his Minor League deal. But the six-time All-Star and two-time American League Hank Aaron Award winner has impressed enough with his physical condition and skills to give reason to think he might replace Ryan Flaherty as Atlanta's third baseman *by the time the Braves play Friday's series opener* in Philadelphia.





> Following the first game of Monday's doubleheader, *Flowers* is also slated to serve as Gwinnett's starting catcher on Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday. The veteran catcher has been sidelined since straining his left oblique muscle during the second inning on Opening Day. These games this week will give him a sense of whether he *could be ready to be activated as early as this weekend's series* in Philadelphia.




AND 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-recall-prospect-max-fried-from-triple-a/c-273632466 

Braves recall prospect Fried from Triple-A 



> Max Fried has been promoted to the Major League level to provide the Braves the long-relief option they might need over the remainder of this week.
> 
> The Braves recalled Fried and designated right-handed reliever Miguel Socolovich for assignment before Tuesday night's game against the Reds at Great American Ball Park.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to mention, as a Vol fan.. What else do you have to look forward too in September??



That and it should be cooler for a toddler lol


----------



## Throwback

Here we go again. Bases loaded and TWO Infield hits result in 2 runs


----------



## toyota4x4h

Throwback said:


> Here we go again. Bases loaded and TWO Infield hits result in 2 runs



And we got no hits thru 5 lol. I was hoping they’d wait till June to start being bad again


----------



## Coenen

After their showing against a Mets team that was supposed to be pretty good, of course they'd mess up and not be able to kick an awful Reds team while they're down.

Ups and downs. Ebbs and flows. It's a marathon not a sprint, and all of that.


toyota4x4h said:


> That and it should be cooler for a toddler lol


As if we're experiencing a shortage of cool weather!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Coenen said:


> After their showing against a Mets team that was supposed to be pretty good, of course they'd mess up and not be able to kick an awful Reds team while they're down.
> 
> Ups and downs. Ebbs and flows. It's a marathon not a sprint, and all of that.
> As if we're experiencing a shortage of cool weather!



I’d like to go now but it’s hard to carry a 3 week old who nurses the natural way every hour lol


----------



## Silver Britches

toyota4x4h said:


> I’d like to go now but it’s hard to carry a 3 week old who nurses the natural way every hour lol



Wait, what? You're breast feeding? Dang, you Vols are something else!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Braves adding 4-runs to tie the game up in the top of the 9th-inning. 

Hope they can hold 'em in the bottom of the 9th & try to make it into extra innings.


----------



## Throwback

Markakis is a hit machine


----------



## red neck richie

8 walks in one game is not acceptable. I would have chewed out my little league team for that and told them how we gave the game away. For so called major leaguers to give up that many walks. Flat out embarrassing. When are they going to get veteran pitching to set the example? AKA Greg Maddux type free agent. Houston did it with Verlander.


----------



## Coenen

Throwback said:


> Markakis is a hit machine


Always has been. Dude is just a solid ball player, and has been throughout his career. I'll miss him when he finally moves on.



red neck richie said:


> When are they going to get veteran pitching to set the example? AKA Greg Maddux type free agent. Houston did it with Verlander.


Houston was also knocking the door down to win it all. We're not quite there yet. It'll be later this season or next season before they're looking to add that sort of piece. The "veteran as mentor" narrative is mostly crap anyway. Players play. Coaches develop players. These kids need to trust their stuff, and pound the zone. Those that learn to do so will stick, the rest will be gone.

The guys in the field are pretty much set. All they need now is to get glasses for some of these "Wild Things" and it'll really start to come together.


----------



## biggdogg

The Acuna era starts tonight...


----------



## toyota4x4h

Silver Britches said:


> Wait, what? You're breast feeding? Dang, you Vols are something else!



The wife would like it if I could that way she could get some rest at night lol.

Lets see if Acuna is the superstar they say he is yeye!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gotta take the wins any way we can get 'em. 



 



> Game Recap 4/25/18: Acuna Jr. gets first MLB hit in Braves' win
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on April 25, 2018
> 
> Ronald Acuna Jr. singled for his first career hit, Ozzie Albies homered and Johan Camargo drove in the go-ahead run in the 9th in a 5-4 win






 



> ATL@CIN: Acuna lives up to hype in big league debut
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on April 25, 2018
> 
> Braves top prospect Ronald Acuna Jr. makes his much-anticipated debut and gets his first hit in the Braves' 5-4 comeback win over the Reds





Time = 47-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">This home run gives @albiesozzie97 17 extra-base hits this season, tying the franchise record for most extra-base hits by the end of April. @DaleMurphy3 did it first in 1985 before @RealCJ10 matched the total in 1998. Justin Upton did it last in 2013.#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/taL1taZMss</p>â€” Atlañta Braves (@Braves) April 26, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



Time = 49-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">There's nothing like your first hit in the bigs!#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/GK7S7usZij</p>â€” Atlañta Braves (@Braves) April 26, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Coenen

Hey, they know how to make it exciting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rocking Congrats Ronald Acuna Jr. today in the early game on 1st HR in 1st AB driving it into left field's UPPER deck to extend the lead 2-0!  



Time = 1:05 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">WELCOME TO THE SHOW RONALD ACUÑA JR!#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/zdT3eHsaqH</p>â€” Atlañta Braves (@Braves) April 26, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-hits-first-homer/c-273980468 

*Acuna hits first homer in his second game* 



> 12:51 PM ET
> 
> Braves top prospect Ronald Acuna Jr. hit the first homer of his career in his second game, leading off the second inning against the Reds with a long blast to left field.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

New young players showing lots of potential. 

Acuna homers in 2nd inning. 

Albies homers in 5th inning. 

Swanson hits one out of the park on the wrong side of the left field foul pole in the 6th inning. 





> 2nd - *Acuña Jr. homered* to left (416 feet).





> 5th - *Albies homered* to right (378 feet), Newcomb scored.






> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 3-4, HR, 2B, 2 RBI's, 1 Run





> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-4, HR, 2B, 2 Runs





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-5, HR, 2B, 3 RBI's, 2 Runs





Time = 59-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Fun facts: Ronald Acuña Jr. and @albiesozzie97 are the two youngest players in Major League Baseball and they both play for the Atlanta Braves and they’ve both hit home runs today. The end.#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/TJxx4mjX0X</p>â€” Atlañta Braves (@Braves) April 26, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 











Time = 2:16 

 



> Acuna Jr.'s first HR leads Braves to 7-4 win: 4/26/18
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on April 26, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. launched his first career home run, while Ozzie Albies homered and tallied three RBIs in a 7-4 Braves victory






Time = 6:32 

 



> Published on April 26, 2018
> 
> Condensed Game: ATL@CIN - 4/26/18


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win today, friend had it going on a computer monitor at office. 
Future is bright for Bravos.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Saw a few updates on Braves twitter today showing catcher Flowers returns from injury to the lineup, Acuna moves up a spot to 5th in the batting order, & pitcher Gohara returns from rehab to Triple-A. 



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Tyler Flowers returns to the lineup tonight in Philly! #ChopOn<br><br>Game Preview: https://t.co/CSkvCTA9ly pic.twitter.com/E9MGRwil3C</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) April 28, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



> Following last night’s game, the #Braves returned LHP Luiz Gohara from his rehabilitation assignment, reinstated him from the 10-day disabled list and optioned him to Triple-A Gwinnett.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice solid 4-1 win tonight vs the filthy Phillies


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, nice win.  Reckon today's game will decide who takes over 2nd place. 

Good seeing Braves with a winning record for April.


----------



## Throwback

To nap or watch the braves, that is the question


----------



## Patriot44

1.5 games out of first. Looking good Bravo's! 

Markakis may be the most well rounded player in the majors right now. Maybe.  He is a BEAST at the plate.


----------



## Jeff Raines

FYI-The young man that caught the homerun ball the other day is Killdee's great nephew


----------



## biggdogg

Ozzie ran into one on the 1st pitch of the game for 9th homerun of the season. This kid is something else!


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Ozzie ran into one on the 1st pitch of the game for 9th homerun of the season. This kid is something else!



I think that he was a big influence on getting rid of Simmons. I also think he ends up at short and is a baller of ballers. 

He and Dansby played together in Mississippi and are both beasts'. The farm system is working again.


----------



## Duff

This team is fun to watch!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine way to end the month with a series win which includes 10-runs & 11-hits. 

Gotta like lots of good things happening with the Braves lately. 



Time = 1:59 

 



> Published on April 29, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies powered the Braves' offense with a leadoff home run and 3 RBIs in a 10-1 win against the Phillies





https://www.mlb.com/news/braves-secure-series-win-over-phillies/c-274399196 

Braves' new-look lineup secures series win

*Albies ties for NL lead with 9 homers; 
rookie phenom Acuna continues hot streak* 



> victory clinched Atlanta's third series win over the Phillies in as many tries during the season's first month





> One of the players Snitker moved around was Ender Inciarte, who had a three-hit day and was the catalyst of a five-run third inning out of the No. 9 spot in the lineup.





> Johan Camargo broke the game open with a three-run homer














> Braves scored their 150th run of the season today, tying the franchise record for most runs by the end of April.





> .@albiesozzie97's 8th inning double gives him 12 this season, the most by the end of April in franchise history.





> That was @albiesozzie97's third career leadoff home run and second this season. He has led off only eight times in his career.





> .@jessebiddle_54 proves he's up to the challenge with an RBI double in his first big-league at-bat!
> 
> #Braves up 10-1!







> 2B: Acuña Jr. 2 (4, Velasquez, Thompson); Suzuki (4, Velasquez); Inciarte (3, Thompson); Albies (12, Thompson); Biddle (1, García)
> 
> 3B: Inciarte (1, Velasquez)
> 
> HR: Albies (9, 1st inning off Velasquez 0 on, 0 Out); Camargo (1, 3rd inning off Velasquez 2 on, 2 Out)
> 
> RBI: Albies 3 (20), Markakis 2 (18), Camargo 3 (7), Acuña Jr. (4), Biddle (1)
> 
> 2Out RBI: Markakis 2, Camargo 3


----------



## biggdogg

If I remember right, the Braves lost only one series in April and split two (one split has a game to make up in May.) And the one series they lost was to Washington in DC.


----------



## westcobbdog

biggdogg said:


> If I remember right, the Braves lost only one series in April and split two (one split has a game to make up in May.) And the one series they lost was to Washington in DC.



That’s right only series loss was opening weekend. 
That bought out the lumber today and smacked the phils around. Today they had 6 doubles, 1 triple and 2 HRS. 
Bravos lead majors in runs scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> If I remember right, the Braves lost only one series in April and split two (one split has a game to make up in May.) And the one series they lost was to Washington in DC.



According to the Braves web calendar, yes the only series loss was the 2nd one with the Nationals on their turf up there April 9-11.  2 Sunday games on April 15 & 22 are rescheduled for May 14 & 28 due to weather, 1st one is a split series & 2nd one Braves lead 2-1 until makeup games are played. The 3rd series split was @ Reds. Braves have won 5-series. Lots of other teams have makeup games due to weather. 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2018-04 

April 15 @ Cubs:  Postponed: Inclement Weather. Makeup on May 14  

April 22 vs. Mets: Postponed: Rain. Makeup on May 28


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> That’s right only series loss was opening weekend.
> That bought out the lumber today and smacked the phils around. Today they had 6 doubles, 1 triple and 2 HRS.
> Bravos lead majors in runs scored.



According to their web calendar, Braves won opening weekend series over Phillies 2-1 seen at web link below. 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2018-03 


According to MLB web stats, Braves are 2nd overall MLB in runs scored behind NY Yankees & 1st in NL. 


http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...2784&sortColumn=r&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0 


According to MLB web stats, Braves are 3rd overall MLB in Batting Avg. behind Tampa Bay Rays & Boston Red Sox, and 1st in NL. 


http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...91&sortColumn=avg&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0



Braves have a well earned day off today on Monday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jeff Raines said:


> FYI-The young man that caught the homerun ball the other day is Killdee's great nephew



Saw on the local Atlanta TV sports news that his nephew did a good thing giving the young player his 1st HR ball in exchange for getting to meet Acuna in person.


----------



## Throwback

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Saw on the local Atlanta TV sports news that his nephew did a good thing giving the young player his 1st HR ball in exchange for getting to meet Acuna in person.



Good deal!!


----------



## mguthrie

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Saw on the local Atlanta TV sports news that his nephew did a good thing giving the young player his 1st HR ball in exchange for getting to meet Acuna in person.



That's pretty cool. I may have to tune in to some of these games. Looks like this young talent may be turning things around for the braves


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Saw on the local Atlanta TV sports news that his nephew did a good thing giving the young player his 1st HR ball in exchange for getting to meet Acuna in person.


IIRC it's fairly common practice for teams to reach out to fans that catch notable home runs. Usually, the fan gets a meet and greet with the player, plus some other signed memorabilia and what not.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Braves are fun to watch again.
Hitting doubles and running bases. 
Lot of action!


----------



## biggdogg

The pen is showing some signs of improvement the last few games as well. Ozzie, Acuna and Swanson have been fun to watch for sure.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not seen today's recent update about new young RHP Soroka starting against the Mets tonight . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-prospect-mike-soroka-to-debut-vs-mets/c-274693718 

Braves prospect Soroka to debut vs. Mets 



> baseball's 30th-best prospect and the third-best prospect in the Braves system





> Braves have the three youngest players in baseball: Acuna (20 years, 134 days old), Soroka (20 years, 270 days) and Ozzie Albies (21 years, 114 days)





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves today selected the contract of RHP Mike Soroka (@Mike_Soroka28) from Triple-A Gwinnett. Soroka, who went 2-0 with a 1.99 ERA in four Triple-A starts this season, will wear No. 40 and start tonight’s game. pic.twitter.com/MzshN8Q1ja</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 1, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Coenen

Exciting!


----------



## mark-7mag

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> In case you have not seen today's recent update about new young RHP Soroka starting against the Mets tonight . . .
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-prospect-mike-soroka-to-debut-vs-mets/c-274693718
> 
> Braves prospect Soroka to debut vs. Mets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves today selected the contract of RHP Mike Soroka (@Mike_Soroka28) from Triple-A Gwinnett. Soroka, who went 2-0 with a 1.99 ERA in four Triple-A starts this season, will wear No. 40 and start tonight’s game. pic.twitter.com/MzshN8Q1ja</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 1, 2018</blockquote>
> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



This kid is good. Here is a good read on him.

http://outfieldflyrule.com/2018/05/01/get-to-know-a-call-up-mike-soroka/


----------



## biggdogg

I've been looking forward to seeing this kid in Atlanta almost as much as Acuna. I doubt he makes more than one start this time around, but I'm betting he'll be up again later in the year.


----------



## antharper

Enjoyed watching him pitch , win or lose!


----------



## Throwback

Good grief. Braves gonna brave


----------



## Coenen

The kid gets his first Big League "W". A bit too exciting there at the end, but they all count the same.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win for the Rookie who’s future on the bump looks bright.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Followed the game off & on using the live web scoreboards & some radio. Seems like the youngster had a fine solid outing & nice numbers but sure did help having the bats delivering lots of hits (15) & early runs.  Hope he stays tough & healthy so he can keep on helping with more wins.


----------



## Patriot44

1/2 game back. Loving this farm team rising. This is what we have waited for, for three seasons! If you look into the farm system, the 90's are back; we have prospects 4 deep. 

Go Bravo's!


----------



## Throwback

Patriot44 said:


> 1/2 game back. Loving this farm team rising. This is what we have waited for, for three seasons!
> 
> Go Bravo's!




and FINALLY less bunts, more base stealing. 

Good grief the "we aren't taking any chances" got old quick.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Little Slayer going thru the lineup and rules at the G-Braves..


----------



## Patriot44

Browning Slayer said:


> Little Slayer going thru the lineup and rules at the G-Braves..



That is all that and a hot bowl of grits, Slayer. Awesome!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Telling the boss who to play and where..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Patriot44 said:


> That is all that and a hot bowl of grits, Slayer. Awesome!



I knew you would like that Robbie!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope Little Slayer did not get thrown out the game.


----------



## Patriot44

Have you guys looked at the batting averages? Holy Moly!!!!

Acuna is .417 and they have like 7 player .290 and up.


----------



## elfiii

Patriot44 said:


> 1/2 game back. Loving this farm team rising. This is what we have waited for, for three seasons! If you look into the farm system, the 90's are back; we have prospects 4 deep.
> 
> Go Bravo's!



Wake me up at the All Star break.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

mark-7mag said:


> This kid is good. Here is a good read on him.
> 
> http://outfieldflyrule.com/2018/05/01/get-to-know-a-call-up-mike-soroka/



Lots of good words about him, especially from his Braves majors peers. 





Browning Slayer said:


> Little Slayer going thru the lineup and rules at the G-Braves..



Cool.  Expect it made his day being there & out on the field. 




A couple updates setting a record & losing a player . . . 





> Ronald Acuña Jr. collected two more hits yesterday, giving him 10 this season. That total is the *most hits in Atlanta franchise history through a player’s first six career games*.





> The Texas Rangers have *claimed C Carlos Pérez off waivers*.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> Wake me up at the All Star break.


You're gonna miss some entertaining baseball. There'll be some clunkers too, but these guys are fun to watch right now.


----------



## antharper

Coenen said:


> You're gonna miss some entertaining baseball. There'll be some clunkers too, but these guys are fun to watch right now.



Let him sleep


----------



## biggdogg

Newcomb went toe to toe with deGrom, arguably the best pitcher in the Mets staff. 7 innings of 2 hit baseball and the bats came alive in the 5th, putting 7 runs on the board. Up to the pen now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice decisive shutout win.  Feels good for Braves to move into 1st place a half game ahead of 2nd place Mets. 



Time = 2:19 

 



> Newcomb dominant in Braves' 7-0 win: 5/2/18
> 
> Published on May 2, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Sean Newcomb tossed seven scoreless innings of two-hit ball, while the Braves put up a four-run 8th to coast to a 7-0 victory


----------



## mark-7mag

Great Win !


----------



## Patriot44

Fiah!! 

elfiii, they are fun to watch and that may not last. You got to get while the getting is good!


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> Fiah!!
> 
> elfiii, they are fun to watch and that may not last. You got to get while the getting is good!



Honestly, with this young core that is hungry, I think this is sustainable. Will they make the playoffs this year? Probably not. But I do think a winning record is a legitimate possibility. Bring in a staff ace (Keuchel) and a young catcher (Realmuto) this offseason and anything is possible.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Honestly, with this young core that is hungry, I think this is sustainable. Will they make the playoffs this year? Probably not. But I do think a winning record is a legitimate possibility. Bring in a staff ace (Keuchel) and a young catcher (Realmuto) this offseason and anything is possible.



If they sustain what they are doing they will make the playoffs, I think they get tired in the heat of the summer and go back to .500 team.


----------



## DannyW

Patriot44 said:


> If they sustain what they are doing they will make the playoffs, I think they get tired in the heat of the summer and go back to .500 team.



I agree...sooner or later they will wake up and realize where they are. 

But here is the thing...they are relevant again. Even during Chipper's last years when they made the playoffs you thought "so what"? You couldn't get real excited because those teams were pretty much as good as they were going to get, and that was not good enough to win it all. This group has a much, much higher ceiling.

Their bullpen is the most glaring weakness right now. But that can be fixed as they start sifting though the gazillion starting pitchers in the farm system and reassign some of them to the bullpen. And they need to find or trade for a shut-down closer.

My personal guess is they win 80-85 games this year, maybe 90+ next year and make the playoffs, and then who knows in 2020...might be a special year.

But what do I know...we could be seeing a reincarnation of the 1991 Braves....a lot of similarities between this team and the 1991 team.


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> If they sustain what they are doing they will make the playoffs, I think they get tired in the heat of the summer and go back to .500 team.



Even if they can keep playing the way they're playing right now, they won't beat the Nationals over the course of the full season. Washington will wake up and blow the doors off of the East. And one Wild Card comes from the West with the other coming from either the West or the Central. The East won't have a Wild Card team this season.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Even if they can keep playing the way they're playing right now, they won't beat the Nationals over the course of the full season. Washington will wake up and blow the doors off of the East. And one Wild Card comes from the West with the other coming from either the West or the Central. The East won't have a Wild Card team this season.



I wish Freeman would throat punch Harper when he runs through first. I have never hated a baseball player as much as I hate that jerk.


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> I wish Freeman would throat punch Harper when he runs through first. I have never hated a baseball player as much as I hate that jerk.



That is the truth!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Strausburg will blow a gasket 
Harper will get suspended.
Braves win!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After yesterday's fine 3-HomeRun game win, Braves doing well in early game now with 3-HomeRuns leading 6-0 after 6-innings. 

Teheran 2 AB for 2-hits today with a No-Hitter going through 6-innings. 

























> Thursday, May 3, 2018
> 
> 1st inning - Suzuki *homered* to left, Markakis scored.
> 
> 5th inning - Acuña Jr. *homered* to left.
> 
> 5th inning - Markakis *homered* to center, F. Freeman scored.




AND 




> Wednesday, May 2, 2018
> 
> 7th inning - Inciarte *homered* to right center (384 feet), Newcomb scored.
> 
> 8th inning - Camargo *homered* to left (377 feet), Markakis scored.
> 
> 8th inning - Flaherty *homered* to center (424 feet).


----------



## elfiii

Patriot44 said:


> Fiah!!
> 
> elfiii, they are fun to watch and that may not last. You got to get while the getting is good!



I watched them win last night at the sushi restaurant. Enjoyed the 3 home runs and the shutout against the first place Mets.

Like I said, wake me up at the All Star break. I've seen all this before.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watching the live web scoreboard, Braves offense delivers a 5-run 7th-inning with another HR (4 today so far) from Albies (10 HR's this season), leading 11-0 shutout so far with 14-hits, Teheran in 7th pitching a 1-hitter so far. 





> 7th-inning - Albies *homered* to center, Culberson and Inciarte scored.


----------



## biggdogg

They're all over the Mets like a hobo on a ham sammich. 11-0 after 7.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gotta enjoy these dominant Braves performances while we can. 





> #Braves pitchers @Mike_Soroka28, @SeanNewk and @Julio_Teheran combined to allow just one run over 20.0 innings in their starts against the Mets. That is the fewest runs Atlanta starters have ever allowed in a three-game series against New York.
> 
> #ChopOn






Time = 2:26 

 



> Teheran flirts with no-hitter against Mets: 5/3/18
> 
> Published on May 3, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Julio Teheran took a no-hitter into the 7th inning, and the offense belted four home runs in an 11-0 victory over the Mets


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> I watched them win last night at the sushi restaurant. Enjoyed the 3 home runs and the shutout against the first place Mets.


The first place who? 

It ain't The Yankees' little brothers, that's for sure!


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> The first place who?
> 
> It ain't The Yankees' little brothers, that's for sure!



They were until last night. Now let's see how long the Bravos can hang. I predict they fade shortly after the All Star break.


----------



## 1982ace

Naw


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rumors swirling about Batista being brought up from the minors to join Braves as soon as today, but not official annc't yet. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/jose-bautista-coming-up-to-join-braves/c-275200970 



> Braves have *not announced Bautista's addition to the active roster*, but a source familiar with the situation said the six-time All-Star and two-time Hank Aaron Award nominee is expected to be with the team on Friday





> signed a Minor League deal with Atlanta on April 18





> 37-year-old veteran has *spent the past couple of weeks making up* for the normal preparations he was not able to make as he remained a free agent throughout Spring Training and the first couple weeks of the season


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like it's official with the update just after 2:30pm East Coast time today . . . 










<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves today selected the contract of INF José Bautista from Triple-A Gwinnett. Bautista will wear No. 23. pic.twitter.com/D6Jmxf18fQ</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 4, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



> OF Preston Tucker has been optioned to Triple-A Gwinnett.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another team update . . . 

Hope he gets healthy quickly & can get his bat producing soon. 





> Braves placed SS Dansby Swanson on the 10-day disabled list with left wrist inflammation and recalled OF Preston Tucker from Triple-A Gwinnett.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Giving up 6-runs in the 2nd ain't looking too good.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough loss. 

Don't look but Nationals have pulled it together & marching back to the top with a 6-game winning streak which is about to be 7 consecutive wins after 1 more inning.


----------



## biggdogg

Yep, Folty laid an egg for sure. He's got impressive stuff, but just don't think he's cut out for the rotation.  Just too inconsistent.


----------



## biggdogg

Ouch. Looks like the whole team took the weekend off before the trip to Tampa....

Need those bats to get rolling again.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Ouch. Looks like the whole team took the weekend off before the trip to Tampa....
> 
> Need those bats to get rolling again.


They sure weren't craving "home cooking"! Send 'em back out on the road!


----------



## dixiecutter

What is needed here? Pitching?


----------



## 1982ace

Only thing I’ve noticed is they started losing when Bautista stepped in. Wonder if he affected any chemistry the lineup had


----------



## biggdogg

It's 3 games against a solid Giants team. Folty shouldn't be a starter, McCarthy has been solid so far and laid an egg Saturday, and Soroka pitched a good game Sunday. The offense got shut down Friday and Saturday. It happens.Joey Bats hasn't even had time to affect team chemistry. And he is just keeping the hot corner warm until Riley is ready (who was promoted to Gwinnett yesterday...). They'll be fine.


----------



## Patriot44

The Giants. Relax.


----------



## DannyW

Agreed...the Giants were just a speed bump...it happens. 

I was really worried that after the devastating loss in Chicago a couple weeks ago, where they lost a 10-2 lead, that the season could turn ugly in a hurry. But they bounced back as if it never happened. Growing pains...

I stand by my 80-85 win projection for this year...with the small hope that these guys could channel the season of the 1991 Braves. 

How about adding Manny Machado? The Braves have a need at 3rd base, have plenty of minor league capital, and at 25 YO he could be a piece of the puzzle for years to come. Plug him in and if just 2-3 of the pitching prospects  pan out then we could be in for another fun run like the 1990's.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, throughout this past weekend losing series 1st sweep, I kept saying growing pains will continue throughout this long rebuilding process which is expected to have lots of ups & downs, especially with the new young players just arriving in the majors; ups & downs with starting pitching like Fri. & Sat. games; of course, ups & downs with relief pitching; and obviously ups & downs with hitting. 

Let's keep hoping for way more ups than downs, along with hoping the up times last much longer than the downs which hopefully eventually trend toward fewer times sooner than expected.


----------



## biggdogg

Machado will cost entirely too much for a half season rental. And it's pointless to gut the farm system for a player you're almost certainly not going to sign to a long term deal. 3b belongs to Riley by the end of this season and Machado will be looking for 7-8+ years north of $200 mil. Spend the money on a younger long term catcher and a front line veteran starting pitcher.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice close shutout win against a 4th place AL team that's 9-games behind 1st place.  Pitching held up well. Young hitters keep delivering. 



Time = 49-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">Welcome to TropAcuña Field.#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/M7TT3nwZUO</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 9, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



> Ronald Acuña Jr. just went MAMMO.
> 
> #Braves up 1-0.



AND 



> #Braves today recalled LHP Luiz Gohara from Triple-A Gwinnett and outrighted RHP Luke Jackson to @GoStripers. Gohara will wear No. 53.


----------



## HuntinJake_23

Hopefully they keep Dansby at Triple-A, that combo of Albies and Camargo is solid!!


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Machado will cost entirely too much for a half season rental. And it's pointless to gut the farm system for a player you're almost certainly not going to sign to a long term deal. 3b belongs to Riley by the end of this season and Machado will be looking for 7-8+ years north of $200 mil. Spend the money on a younger long term catcher and a front line veteran starting pitcher.



Gosh no...I would never pursue Machado for just this season...that would be ridiculous for a team that likely won't make the playoffs with or without him.

My point was...the Braves have the most minor league capital of anyone in baseball right now. Enough so that turning loose a couple prospects would hurt them less than any other team. If they could be sure that they could extend him beyond 2018 at an affordable cost, then 3rd base would be set for the next 4-5-6 years.

Maybe he will be too expensive for a small market team like the Braves. But as about 50 quality ball players found out this past winter, most MLB teams have put full flaps down on wild free agent spending.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Gosh no...I would never pursue Machado for just this season...that would be ridiculous for a team that likely won't make the playoffs with or without him.
> 
> My point was...the Braves have the most minor league capital of anyone in baseball right now. Enough so that turning loose a couple prospects would hurt them less than any other team. If they could be sure that they could extend him beyond 2018 at an affordable cost, then 3rd base would be set for the next 4-5-6 years.
> 
> Maybe he will be too expensive for a small market team like the Braves. But as about 50 quality ball players found out this past winter, most MLB teams have put full flaps down on wild free agent spending.



Key word. The primary reason the free agent market was so dead this past winter is most clubs are hoping to cash in on the next one. Bryce Harper is the only player that will get a bigger contract than Machado. Riley has the team set at the hot corner for the same time frame and doesn't handicap the farm system. The O's will want pitching and would most likely want Soroka, Allard and/or Wright. No thanks. Spend the money on Dallas Keuchel and figure out a way to get J.T. Realmuto out of Miami.


----------



## CrackerBoyd

*Braves Home Crowd??*

Braves always draw well down here but last night the Braves fans were much louder and probably outnumbered the Rays fans. As a 40 + years Braves fan i thoroughly enjoyed seeing our "youth movement" in action. Hard not to get excited for the future Albies, Acuna were very impressive and the way the middle turned the double plays was awesome. Acuna's dinger was a sight to behold his bat speed is impressive. DO NOT bring Machado into the mix at any price lots of baggage come with that talent (from what i read not a great teammate). Gooo Braves


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> Maybe he will be too expensive for a small market team like the Braves. But as about 50 quality ball players found out this past winter, most MLB teams have put full flaps down on wild free agent spending.


Small money baseball teams need to run like NFL franchises. Get 'em young, and either get 'em good, or get 'em gone! You won't be able to keep everyone, but you should be able to keep contending.

Great matchup last night between two excellent young pitchers. Newcomb and Snell were both as advertised. Only flaw I saw for Newcomb was throwing strike 1. Otherwise he should a lot of poise for a young guy. He and Suzuki seemed like they were on the same page all night. Liked that Snitker let him work the 7th inning as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Teheran pitches tonight as well as he did last game he started. 

Nice having new young hitters making history. 

In case you did not hear about it or see this Braves tweet or news item below . . . 





> .@ronaldacunajr24 (20 years, 141 days) last night became the youngest player to homer in a 1-0 game since Phil Cavarretta (19 years, 68 days) on September 25, 1935.




OR 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-hits-3rd-career-homer/c-275859042

Acuna youngest to homer in 1-0 game since '35

Phenom's 3rd career home run is a majestic blast



> The young phenom's third-inning solo shot was the latest of the three homers tallied within his first 50 career at-bats. At 20 years, 141 days old, Acuna is the youngest player to homer in a 1-0 game since 1935 (Phil Cavarretta).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice game & short series win.  Markakis shows us again how he's a hitting machine.  Glad Teheran pitched another good game. 


















> RECAP: Markakis, Teheran lead Braves to *seventh consecutive road victory*.


----------



## biggdogg

This may sound bad, but I'm really hoping Teheran continues this run and the Braves are able to trade him for a decent return...


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> This may sound bad, but I'm really hoping Teheran continues this run and the Braves are able to trade him for a decent return...



I agree...and I like Julio. Over his time with the Braves he has kept his head down, never complained and does not seem to have an over inflated ego. But he's had an up/down career and it's hard to be a consistent ace against this generation of MLB hitters when your fastball sits at 88-91.

Baseball is a business and like anything else you have to sell when the price is high and Julio's value may never be higher. And if they do trade him I will wish Julio all the best with his new team. He is one of the good guys.


----------



## biggdogg

He is a solid pitcher. He isn't an ace by any stretch of the imagination, but a good, solid pitcher. But he needs to pitch the majority of his games in a pitchers ball park. Detroit, New York (Mets), San Diego... SunTrust does not favor a fly ball pitcher.


----------



## westcobbdog

biggdogg said:


> He is a solid pitcher. He isn't an ace by any stretch of the imagination, but a good, solid pitcher. But he needs to pitch the majority of his games in a pitchers ball park. Detroit, New York (Mets), San Diego... SunTrust does not favor a fly ball pitcher.



agree Julio just needs to avoid those flat pitches that batters tee off on. So far he is doing a better job of that. Many games in the past he has been closer to a hard throwing bp pitcher good for 4-5 runs and a few dingers per game. Read where we have 8 or more of the top 80 young players, with many having seen the Bigs already this season. Most of that young talent is pitching, all but 2 players were pitchers. So his days are numbered.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> agree Julio just needs to avoid those flat pitches that batters tee off on. So far he is doing a better job of that. Many games in the past he has been closer to a hard throwing bp pitcher good for 4-5 runs and a few dingers per game. Read where we have 8 or more of the top 80 young players, with many having seen the Bigs already this season. Most of that young talent is pitching, all but 2 players were pitchers. So his days are numbered.



Sooner or later the Braves are going to be forced to move some pitchers, either prospects or guys like Julio. They don't have enough rotation or bullpen spots to accommodate all their pitching talent coming up...they have somewhere between 8 and 10 prospects who grade out as becoming at least average MLB pitchers. And most of them will be ready in the next couple of years.


----------



## Patriot44

Julio has diminished the last few year.


----------



## Coenen

Patriot44 said:


> Julio has diminished the last few year.


Too many throwers in today's game, not enough pitchers. If he can continue to pitch the way he has, he can be successful. If Bartolo can do it, anyone can!


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> Too many throwers in today's game, not enough pitchers. If he can continue to pitch the way he has, he can be successful. If Bartolo can do it, anyone can!



The Braves also need pitchers that can go 7-8 innings. This 5-6 has never and will never work. 

This and a rugged manly man closer that can pitch almost every day.


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> The Braves also need pitchers that can go 7-8 innings. This 5-6 has never and will never work.
> 
> This and a rugged manly man closer that can pitch almost every day.




Supposedly Kimbrel is high on their shopping list this offseason...


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Supposedly Kimbrel is high on their shopping list this offseason...



Standing in my office bent over with one arm dangling and the other one saluting!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice road win to keep 8th road win streak going.  

Glad the offense came alive rumbling with 16-hits while Freeman (5-hits)& Albies (Grand Slam & 5-RBI's) great games with 1st time highlights. Good having Foltynewicz deliver a fine game after the previous 2 rough outings. 

If the Braves did not have the impressive 7-run 6th-inning scores getting runs after 2-outs, then it would've been tied after the 9th to have to go into extra innings. 



Time = 1:47 

 



> Published on May 10, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies mashed a grand slam while Freddie Freeman added a two-run homer in the 6th inning as the Braves beat the Marlins













Braves highlights tweets: 



> .@albiesozzie97 launches a GRAND SLAM!
> #Braves up 5-1!





> @FreddieFreeman5 adds a 2-run blast of his own to make it a 7-1 #Braves lead!





> .@enderinciartem's third hit of the night is an RBI double!
> Braves up 8-1!





> This is the 10th career 4-hit game for @FreddieFreeman5!





> Freddie Freeman with his first career 5-hit game as the Braves stay in 1st place.





> MLB Stat of the Day
> 
> .@albiesozzie97 (21 years, 123 days old) is the *youngest @Braves player to hit a slam since Andruw Jones* in 1997 (20 years, 130 days).
> 
> And they’re BOTH from Willemstad, Curaçao (via @ckamka).





http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380510128 

Game Recap:



> Ozzie Albies hit Atlanta's first grand slam of the season to highlight a seven-run sixth inning, Freddie Freeman had a career-high five hits





> During this 8-0 road streak, the Braves have outscored opponents 50-8 -- winning four of those games by at least seven runs.





> Freeman came into the night batting .301. He left batting .326.





> Freeman had nine four-hit games in his career before Thursday. The Braves have had only three other 5-for-5 games since the start of 2014 -- all off the bat of Ender Inciarte last season.


----------



## Patriot44

We are 1/3 way through May and we are 2.5 games ahead of the satanic devils and still in first by a1/2 game. 

Go Bravo's!  Albies is freaking beast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Too bad the Braves did not get to sign the young #1 MLB pipeline prospect, 2-way pitching & hitting threat Shohei Otani who joined the Angels this season. 



Time = 1:56 

 



> *Is Shohei Ohtani a better hitter or pitcher?*
> 
> FOX Sports West
> 
> Published on May 8, 2018
> 
> Shohei Ohtani is coming off yet another solid outing on the mound leaving Jose Mota and Mark Gubicza at a stalemate as to whether he is better as a hitter or pitcher. Angels' manager Mike Scioscia has to be used as the deciding factor.




AND/OR 



Time = 1:57 

 



> MIN@LAA: Ohtani rips an RBI double and 414-ft. homer
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on May 11, 2018
> 
> Shohei Ohtani belts an RBI double and 414-foot home run to help lift the Angels over the Twins




AND/OR 



Time = 5:16 

 



> Shohei Ohtani strikes out six over six innings against the Mariners
> 
> 108,605 views
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on May 6, 2018
> 
> Shohei Ohtani throws six innings, gives up only two runs and strikes out six in his start against the Mariners


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wish Snitker would move better hitter, faster runner Inciarte (3-hits in last game last night) up at least 1 more spot to 5th in the batting lineup behind Markakis & ahead of catcher Suzuki or Flowers. Ender's hitting has returned decently in recent games. 












> .@enderinciartem's third hit of the night is an RBI double!
> Braves up 8-1!





> Freeman had nine four-hit games in his career before Thursday.
> The Braves have had only three other 5-for-5 games since the start of 2014 -- all off the bat of Ender Inciarte last season.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ender-inciarte-making-way-back-to-leadoff-spot/c-276160626 

Inciarte making way back toward leadoff spot 



> "Part of me still thinks Ender could still be a real good leadoff hitter, because he has been for a long time," Snitker said. "But for now, we're going to allow him to work his way back up there."





> Snitker reverted to using a traditional lineup structure during Thursday night's 9-2 series-opening win against the Marlins





> Inciarte delivered a double in the second inning and sparked the uprising in the sixth with a one-out single. That gave him hits in four straight at-bats against a southpaw. Inciarte was 4-for-31 against them before this stretch. Inciarte then added an RBI double against a righty to cap the Braves' big sixth, his second hit of the inning.





> "When he's swinging the bat like he can, it doesn't matter where he hits," Snitker said. "He's going to be a force."


----------



## westcobbdog

Heard where each team will win 60 games and lose 60 games it’s the other 42 or so games that make up a season.


----------



## DannyW

The wheels are starting to wobble on the Brandon McCarthy experiment. A strong start to the season, only 9 ER in his first 5 starts, but his ERA has spiked by 2.5 runs in his last 2 starts by giving up 11 ER in just 8 inning of work.

 Hopefully he does not become the 2018 Bartolo Colon where the Braves wasted 2 months waiting for him to "turn it around"....too many pitching options in the organization to allow that to happen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the bats cranking with 12-hits for the Braves win, including 4-HR's & a Triple. 



Time = 2:42 

 



> Freeman, Inciarte power Braves past Marlins: 5/12/18
> 
> Published on May 12, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Freddie Freeman mashed two homers and notched 3 RBIs, while Ender Inciarte slugged a homer of his own in the Braves' 10-5 win












http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380512128 

Box Score: 



> 1st - *F. Freeman homered* to right center (419 feet).





> 5th - *F. Freeman homered* to center (401 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.





> 6th - *J Bautista homered* to left (373 feet).





> 9th - *Culberson tripled* to deep left center, Markakis scored.





> 9th - *Inciarte homered* to right (362 feet), Culberson scored.


----------



## ddavis1120

Bautista has got to go.  Snit needs to tell the front office thanks but no thanks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine close road win, but the bullpen almost gave away the game in the last inning.  Nice having Newcomb pitch his 3rd good consecutive game. 

Braves Triple-A showing lots of future big league potential with 2 top prospects Riley & Allard having impressive game. 



Time = 2:10  

 



> Newcomb, Inciarte lead Braves to 4-3 victory: 5/13/18
> 
> Published on May 13, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Sean Newcomb tossed six shutout frames of one-hit ball, while Ender Inciarte blasted a two-run homer in the 4-3 win












<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Another stellar outing for @SeanNewk as he has now thrown 20 consecutive scoreless innings ???#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/t5VQVKKbTT</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 13, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/sean-newcomb-stellar-as-braves-hang-on-for-win/c-276556458



> But as the Braves rolled toward their *10th win in their past 11 road games* they were once again led by Newcomb, who has completed *20 consecutive scoreless innings*.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-allard-riley-showcase-potential/c-276589130 



> top prospects Austin Riley and Kolby Allard unleashed their outstanding potential for Triple-A Gwinnett





> Riley, MLB Pipeline's No. 77 overall prospect, blasted *three home runs* and collected a staggering *eight RBIs* in a *4-for-5* performance against the Norfolk Tides.





> His offensive outburst provided Allard with plenty of run support, even if the Braves' No. 6 prospect didn't need it. Allard went *eight innings and didn't allow a run*. He scattered *two hits around eight strikeouts* and one walk. MLB Pipeline's No. 54 overall prospects threw 105 pitches, 74 for strikes, as he moved to 3-1 on the season.


----------



## biggdogg

Yeah, I think Bautista, regardless of how he performs over the next several weeks, will be sporting different threads sometime in July. Riley is coming in a hurry.


----------



## Patriot44

Three teams in the majors with a better win pct than the Bravo's and one is by .004%.

We get a good closer and things are looking bright. Halfway through May!


----------



## DannyW

Hopefully they have turned a corner. The sample size is getting more significant, but after losing more than 90 games a year for the past 3 years, a 40 game sample size don't seem like nearly enough.

I mean, the Braves are on a pace to win 100 games this season...what could _possibly_ go wrong?


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> Hopefully they have turned a corner. The sample size is getting more significant, but after losing more than 90 games a year for the past 3 years, a 40 game sample size don't seem like nearly enough.
> 
> I mean, the Braves are on a pace to win 100 games this season...what could _possibly_ go wrong?


Look at the track records of the other teams that have recently rebuilt the same way as the Braves. The Braves' results this year are in line with what other organizations have experienced.

There will be some regression, which is to be expected with the young players, but what we are seeing now is the product, not the process.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> There will be some regression, which is to be expected with the young players, *but what we are seeing now is the product, not the process.*



That's a good way to state it, and hopefully the product will be worth the wait.

I tend to be a little cynical about the Braves having followed them since I was a 9 YO when they came to town in 1966. When I got my drivers license in the early 1970’s I used to buy 50 cent tickets and go watch the Braves play on Sunday afternoons along with about 400-500 other true fans. I was sitting in the very last row in the left field seats the night Hank Aaron hit #715. The commemorative poster they handed out to the fans that night is still around somewhere. I attended both Dale Murphy’s retirement nights…the one here in Atlanta and the one at Mile High Stadium in Denver. I had tickets to every one of the playoff and world series games played in Atlanta during that magical 1991 season…I couldn’t really afford them but at the time I thought it might be a once in a lifetime opportunity.

I guess you have to label me a lifelong Atlanta Braves fan. I have been there through the good, and the bad…and trust me there has been plenty of bad. Most people never experienced it but their first 25 years were every bit as bad as the last 25 years have been good. I’m a true fan, but also a practical one when it comes to the Braves. That’s why I’m hopeful, but at the same time a little cynical, about the season this year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice makeup game road win, even if the bullpen almost gave away the game again like yesterday's game. Braves' bats were alive delivering all scoring with HR's. 



Albies' 13-HR's is tied with Betts, Harper, Machado, & Ramirez for most HR's in MLB at web link below: 


http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...241&sortColumn=hr&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0



Time = 2:47 

 



> Braves homer three times in 6-5 win vs. Cubs: 5/14/18
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on May 14, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies, Tyler Flowers, and Jose Bautista homered for the Braves, as they held off the Cubs' rally in the 9th for the win





Braves tweets: 


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The best record in the National League?<br><br>The Atlanta @Braves ?? pic.twitter.com/0NWzXRQbNO</p>— FOX Sports: MLB (@MLBONFOX) May 14, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 




> That was the *fourth career leadoff homer* for @albiesozzie97, *third of the season* and his second at Wrigley Field.





> #Braves back in front courtesy of a 2-run blast from Tyler Flowers!





> .@JoeyBats19 launches a 3-run blast to left and the #Braves *take a 6-4 lead!*





> Including 2 so far today, Ozzie Albies has 28 extra-base hits in the @Braves' first 40 games this season.
> 
> The only other Braves player with that many XBH through the team's 1st 40 games of a season in the Live Ball Era (since 1920) was *Hank Aaron, who had 30 in 1959*.





> RECAP: Bautista's *go-ahead homer* lifts #Braves over Cubs.












http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380514116 

Box Score: 



> 1st - *Albies homered* to right (407 feet).





> 3rd - *Flowers homered* to center (371 feet), Markakis scored.





> 5th - *Bautista homered* to left (367 feet), Markakis and Flowers scored.


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> Look at the track records of the other teams that have recently rebuilt the same way as the Braves. The Braves' results this year are in line with what other organizations have experienced.
> 
> There will be some regression, which is to be expected with the young players, but what we are seeing now is the product, not the process.



Correct, this is what it looks like when you are using your farm system correctly and not going out and buying Upton's or an Uggla.


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> Correct, this is what it looks like when you are using your farm system correctly and not going out and buying Upton's or an Uggla.



Or trading the farm for a Texiera...


----------



## Coenen

Patriot44 said:


> Correct, this is what it looks like when you are using your farm system correctly and not going out and buying Upton's or an Uggla.


The Uggla signing was so strange. Given the guy's body of work who could know he'd just fall off a cliff like that? Same thing happened with Nate McLouth, 20/20 guy his whole career, signs with Atlanta and forgets how to hit.

Trying to "buy" championships was popular across the league, but the results juat weren't there. Even the Yankees couldn't really pull it off. The Nats haven't made it work. Neither have the Dodgers. I used to really know the break down of teams that went for broke in free agency and actually won a title as a result, I think there were only 2 successful WS runs in 15 years or something silly like that.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> The Uggla signing was so strange. Given the guy's body of work who could know he'd just fall off a cliff like that? Same thing happened with Nate McLouth, 20/20 guy his whole career, signs with Atlanta and forgets how to hit.
> 
> Trying to "buy" championships was popular across the league, but the results juat weren't there. Even the Yankees couldn't really pull it off. The Nats haven't made it work. Neither have the Dodgers. I used to really know the break down of teams that went for broke in free agency and actually won a title as a result, I think there were only 2 successful WS runs in 15 years or something silly like that.




1997 Marlins are the last team I can think of that bought a World Series title through free agency. Pretty much destroyed any fan loyalty with the fire sale the following season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Watch the Braves Game for Free Tonight*

In case you have not seen it & may be interested . . . 



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Out of market? You can watch us play the Cubs FREE on @MLBTV, pres. by @TMobile: https://t.co/7pK047qcH9 pic.twitter.com/VIhIkhdqZi</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 15, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 

or 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@Cubs look to bounce back vs. @albiesozzie97 and the @Braves at 7:35pm ET – FREE on #MLBTV, pres. by @TMobile. https://t.co/9RgcVDkP5k pic.twitter.com/kWXIn2J94c</p>â€” MLB.TV (@MLBTV) May 15, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 


OR 


https://www.mlb.com/live-stream-games/?&affiliateId=MEGAMENU&partnerId=sf88476250&sf88476250=1

MLB.TV Media Center

May 15, 2018

Cubs vs. Braves 

*Free Game of the Day* 

7:35 PM ET @ SunTrust Park 

 MLB.TV: CHC: CSNC ATL: FSSO 

 Audio: CHC: WSCR ATL: 1600 AM 680 AM


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Braves' Albies wins NL Rookie of the month award this season like AL Angels' Ohtani won for April. 

Looks like San Diego's Villanueva won NL Rookie of the month award for April. 



https://www.baseball-reference.com/awards/mlb-rookies-of-the-month.shtml 

MLB Major League Baseball Rookies of the Month 


or 


https://www.mlb.com/news/ohtani-christian-villanueva-win-april-rotm/c-274903060

Ohtani, Villanueva named Rookies of the Month 

May 2nd, 2018 


and 


https://www.mlb.com/news/christian-villanueva-is-nl-rookie-of-month/c-274914234 

Villanueva earns NL Rookie of Month with 8 HRs 

May 2nd, 2018



Time = 1:09 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Yesterday, The Angels presented Shohei Ohtani with his A.L. Rookie of the Month award. We&#39;re excited to see a brand new episode of &#39;The Sho&#39; tomorrow afternoon! pic.twitter.com/jZ72DMNNko</p>— Angels (@Angels) May 13, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> 1997 Marlins are the last team I can think of that bought a World Series title through free agency. Pretty much destroyed any fan loyalty with the fire sale the following season.


There are 4 WS champs since 2001 that were also in the top 5 in payroll. The Red Sox three times, and the Yankees once. Most WS winners are at least in the top 10 in payroll, but very few are the types of organizations that are remembered for being overly active in free agency. They find their core guys as young players and then build from there.

Relying heavily on free agency came into vogue as a lot of the big market teams started getting their huge injections of cash from TV deals. Big-name veteran players bring a lot of eyeballs to the product in the short term, but they are no substitute for a well run front office committed to a sustainable product.

In my opinion, the teams that run more like NFL franchises tend to be more successful. As one of my favorite football columnists is fond of observing, "I don't want to sign [Free Agent Player X]. I want my organization to go out and find the NEXT [Player X]."


----------



## antharper

Braves need a closer !


----------



## toyota4x4h

Won’t ever make it without a new pen and closer smh


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

toyota4x4h said:


> Won’t ever make it without a new pen and closer smh



This game they needed better umps. Camargo had home then Culbertson clearly had third.


----------



## Patriot44

We will have a closer in July. I am confident.


----------



## biggdogg

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> This game they needed better umps. Camargo had home then Culbertson clearly had third.



The league should be embarrassed by that review of Camargo's slide. I have seen WAY too many calls upheld this season that were clearly called wrong on the field. Even Joe Simpson pointed out during the game that the umps in NY are "looking out for their brothers". If you're not going to handle replay correctly, just don't have replay.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

biggdogg said:


> The league should be embarrassed by that review of Camargo's slide. I have seen WAY too many calls upheld this season that were clearly called wrong on the field. Even Joe Simpson pointed out during the game that the umps in NY are "looking out for their brothers". If you're not going to handle replay correctly, just don't have replay.



I agree, in the NFL if you lose a challenge you still have it. Why not have that in the MLB? It's just disgraceful.


----------



## biggdogg

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> I agree, in the NFL if you lose a challenge you still have it. Why not have that in the MLB? It's just disgraceful.



The NFL also doesn't have other referees handling the replay challenges. It's a league official.


----------



## DannyW

Patriot44 said:


> We will have a closer in July. I am confident.



We didn't really need Kimbrel the last 3-4 years, but the last two games have shown why we need him now.

Who's available...I have not even looked? (And please don't say 'Jim Johnson'!)


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> We didn't really need Kimbrel the last 3-4 years, but the last two games have shown why we need him now.
> 
> Who's available...I have not even looked? (And please don't say 'Jim Johnson'!)


I heard some interesting speculation about Zack Britton the other day. He's in his walk year with Baltimore, and they will not be bringing him back. He could be a good low cost, short term option.

Unless the right deal comes along, I wouldn't be hurt to see them stay the course this season. It won't always be pleasant to watch, but I don't want them to sell the farm for a guy that can't be a long term answer. We're close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> I heard some interesting speculation about Zack Britton the other day. He's in his walk year with Baltimore, and they will not be bringing him back. He could be a good low cost, short term option.
> 
> Unless the right deal comes along, I wouldn't be hurt to see them stay the course this season. It won't always be pleasant to watch, but I don't want them to sell the farm for a guy that can't be a long term answer. We're close, but not quite there yet.



And he lives in Baldimerm. That has to count for something...


----------



## Coenen

Patriot44 said:


> And he lives in Baldimerm. That has to count for something...


That one went over my head.


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> That one went over my head.



Britton living in Baltimore. It's kind of a carp hole...

Atlanta has to look pretty nice from there.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> I heard some interesting speculation about Zack Britton the other day. He's in his walk year with Baltimore, and they will not be bringing him back. He could be a good low cost, short term option.
> 
> Unless the right deal comes along, I wouldn't be hurt to see them stay the course this season. It won't always be pleasant to watch, but I don't want them to sell the farm for a guy that can't be a long term answer. We're close, but not quite there yet.



I don't see the Braves making ANY trades for a player in their walk year. Just too risky to give up good prospects for a player that may not be back next season. I know I mentioned it earlier, but I have read somewhere that Kimbrel is high on AA's shopping list this off season. Not sure if they can compete with the money the BoSox or Yankee's might throw his way though...


----------



## Patriot44

I just went and grabbed lunch and watched the replay. Those umps should be fired!!! Lawd!


----------



## Duff

Terrible call(s). Yes, we need a stopper and another good arm in the pen.


----------



## walukabuck

Need starters to go deeper. Bullpen will be shot by the all-star break. Bullpen not deep enough to continually cover four innings every night.


----------



## Patriot44

The pitching game has changed over the past 20 years. Pitchers used to go 8 unless they were having an awful outing. Now they go on pitch counts and are in many cases, done before the end of the 6th. 

I understand why, but that is a lot of innings to backfill. I believe whoever figures this out best is going to be out front for a while.


----------



## KyDawg

I will withhold any further judgement on this team, until the All Star break. Like what I am seeing so far.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

biggdogg said:


> The NFL also doesn't have other referees handling the replay challenges. It's a league official.


Even then, they miss calls for the falcons, but they are still more fair in their judgement. I guess they just don't like sports teams from Georgia, lol.


----------



## biggdogg

It seems the plan is for Gohara to pitch 2-3 innings out of the pen when needed and possibly bring Allard up to either pair up with Gohara as a long reliever, or move Sanchez to the pen when he comes back and have two long relievers.

I've also seen where Winkler may be getting some closer opportunities soon. Seems Winkler, Carle and Freeman are the only dependable true relievers we have and Freeman has already been used a ton.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having McCarthy back in good form with a fine win like his 1st two wins. Glad the bullpen held it together, but I get nervous when Vizcaino comes in to close the game out, doing better this time than blowing the previous game. 



Time = 2:56 

 



> Albies, Acuna key a 3-run 8th in a 4-1 win: 5/16/18
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on May 16, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies and Ronald Acuna Jr. keyed a three-run 8th inning, and Brandon McCarthy pitched well in a 4-1 win over the Cubs













<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The Braves are doing it against some of the best teams in baseball. pic.twitter.com/vdekxHQ1w7</p>— FOX Sports: MLB (@MLBONFOX) May 17, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Throwback

Every time vizcaino gets on the mound I get sick 
Same with folty


----------



## Coenen

Good win last night. You think Ozzie Albies has ever hit a ball to the outfield that he didn't think he could stretch into at least a double?


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Good win last night. You think Ozzie Albies has ever hit a ball to the outfield that he didn't think he could stretch into at least a double?



That kid is thinking two out of the box on anything that touches the outfield grass. He is one of the most fun players to watch that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Throwback

biggdogg said:


> That kid is thinking two out of the box on anything that touches the outfield grass. He is one of the most fun players to watch that I've seen in a long time.



i bet he cant go to the mailbox without his hat flying off


----------



## Duff

biggdogg said:


> It seems the plan is for Gohara to pitch 2-3 innings out of the pen when needed and possibly bring Allard up to either pair up with Gohara as a long reliever, or move Sanchez to the pen when he comes back and have two long relievers.
> 
> I've also seen where Winkler may be getting some closer opportunities soon. Seems Winkler, Carle and Freeman are the only dependable true relievers we have and Freeman has already been used a ton.



If they are staying put with the pen for now, Winkler would be my choice. 

Another great win!


----------



## westcobbdog

Oz and Ocuna are the future and it looks brighter than it has in a long long time. Glad we were up enough ( 4-1 ) to stick Viz. back out there to close it. That's the only way to get his confidence back. We have some problem areas and are still in 1st place.


----------



## Patriot44

Throwback said:


> i bet he cant go to the mailbox without his hat flying off


----------



## toyota4x4h

How are they gonna pay for all of these young studs when pay time comes is a good question too. Ill enjoy it while we are getting acuna and albies to kill it for us for pre arb pay lol


----------



## Coenen

Throwback said:


> i bet he cant go to the mailbox without his hat flying off


Get Fox Sports out there to his house, I'd watch that!

I know it's random, but if Albies doesn't hit for the cycle this season I'd be shocked.


----------



## biggdogg

toyota4x4h said:


> How are they gonna pay for all of these young studs when pay time comes is a good question too. Ill enjoy it while we are getting acuna and albies to kill it for us for pre arb pay lol



Don't have to worry about that for 6-7 years. And the Braves will likely sign them to extensions that will buy out their arbitration years.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Don't have to worry about that for 6-7 years. And the Braves will likely sign them to extensions that will buy out their arbitration years.



And, this brings us back around to the farm system.


----------



## Coenen

Lester on the mound for the Cubbies tonight. I hope Ozzie and Ender bunt his "no-fielding" behind to death.


----------



## biggdogg

They way he throws to first, I'd imagine even Snitker could get a running lead on him...


----------



## Patriot44

Any of yall up for skipping out of work one day and hitting up a game?


----------



## Gut_Pile

Fried on the hill tonight


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Another great review from the umps in New York.....Acuna was safe.


----------



## biggdogg

The replay system is a joke.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

biggdogg said:


> The replay system is a joke.



Yep, they can see a finger barely come off the bag, but can't see a hand on home plate or the foot on first base before the ball is caught.


----------



## Throwback

When wisler hits 60 pitches There should be a big claw that comes out of the ground that grabs him and Throws him out of the ballpark


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having Braves pitching & hitting working together for a fine win. 



Time = 2:20 

 



> Camargo, Newcomb lead Braves to 8-1 win: 5/19/18
> 
> Published on May 19, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Sean Newcomb only allowed one run in a solid start, and Johan Camargo drove in two runs to power the Braves' 8-1 win





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">RECAP: Camargo fuels #Braves' offense in win vs. Miami. https://t.co/Y97Uzfq1vo pic.twitter.com/7QziP8XlPE</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 20, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380519115 

Box Score 



> 5th - Camargo singled to right, Suzuki scored, Inciarte to third.





> 5th - Swanson sacrificed into fielder's choice to first, Inciarte scored, Camargo to second.





> 5th - Albies singled to right, Camargo and Swanson scored, Albies thrown out at second attempting to advance on play.





> 7th - *Suzuki homered* to left (367 feet).





> 7th - Camargo doubled to deep left, Inciarte scored.





> 8th - *F. Freeman homered* to right (391 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves management is busting some moves . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-release-third-baseman-jose-bautista/c-277528920 

Braves release Bautista; Camargo to play third 

10:11 AM ET



> Braves ended the Jose Bautista experiment when the veteran third baseman was released before Sunday afternoon's game against the Marlins





> With Bautista gone, executive vice president and general manager Alex Anthopoulos said Johan Camargo will be the everyday third baseman.






https://twitter.com/Braves



> Atlanta #Braves today granted 3B José Bautista his release. Johan Camargo will be the everyday 3B. RHP Lucas Sims has been recalled from Triple-A Gwinnett.


----------



## Patriot44

Bye Felicia!


----------



## biggdogg

It was a worthwhile experiment with very little invested. Now the countdown to Riley's debut begins...


----------



## dixiecutter

This relationship needs to end.


----------



## walukabuck

Golly what a comeback


----------



## dixiecutter

walukabuck said:


> Golly what a comeback



And I missed it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Awesome rocking Braves 9th-inning 6-run rally comeback win  to take the series, 
after Teheran's 4th-inning disaster giving up 6-runs, & bullpen giving up 3-runs in the last 3 innings did not help either. 

No need to count them out too quickly late in games with this kind of potential being demonstrated. 

Sure is nice when the Braves hitting machine is cranking to help offset pitching deficit lapses.



Time = 2:34 

 



> Swanson's walk-off single completes rally: 5/20/18
> 
> Published on May 20, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Dansby Swanson hit a walk-off single that capped a 6-run 9th in the Braves' 10-9 comeback win





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">RECAP: #Braves rally to score 6 runs in the 9th to walk off vs. Miami. pic.twitter.com/va1xBNNtNf</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 20, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



Braves highlight tweets:  



> #BRAVES JUST SCORED 6 RUNS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE 9TH TO WIN THIS GAME!





> @Braves were down 9-4 entering the 9th.
> What a comeback. #WALKOFF





> *Chipper* Jones
> @RealCJ10
> Unreal!!! Great win fellas





> #Braves rallied from a five-run ninth-inning deficit for their *biggest ninth-inning comeback in exactly eight years*, when Brooks Conrad capped a seven-run rally with a game-ending grand slam on May 20, 2010.





> 6 runs in the bottom of the 9th to win it. THAT is a nice comeback!





> TFW you *remember some of those mean Tweets* y’all were sending us in the middle of the game...





> Ender Inciarte
> @enderinciartem
> Thank you to all the fans who reached out to check how I’m feeling. *All good and I’ll be ready* for tomorrow! ðŸ’ªðŸ�»





http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380520115 

Braves rally for 6 runs in 9th, beat Miami on Swanson's hit 



> Ronald Acuna Jr. drove in two runs in the seventh and another in the ninth as the *Braves moved 11 games over .500 for the first time since July 5, 2014*. Atlanta has *won nine of its last 1*2 and keeps performing well in the clutch with an *NL-best 88 runs scored this season in the seventh inning or later*.





> "*I almost expect 'em to do it*," said manager Brian Snitker, whose club has *43 victories in its last at-bat, most in the majors, since he took charge* on May 16, 2016. "I mean, down six in the bottom of the fifth, I felt good. I really did. I thought that these guys have a lot of time to go to work here and then you get a little bit farther away, but they never stop. It's a great win for these guys."





> Miami led 6-0 after four innings and 9-4 to begin the ninth.





http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380520115 

Box Score 

Braves 9th-inning scoring 



> 9th - Acuña Jr. hit sacrifice fly to center, Flaherty scored.





> 9th - F. Freeman reached on infield single to first, Albies scored on throwing error by first baseman Rojas.





> 9th - Markakis singled to center, F. Freeman scored.





> 9th - Suzuki singled to left, Markakis scored, Flowers to second.





> 9th - Swanson singled to left, Flowers and Suzuki scored, Camargo to second.


----------



## Patriot44

dixiecutter said:


> And I missed it



Me too. Plan to catch the replay tho!


----------



## westcobbdog

Camargo better pick it up as he's batting well below the Mendoza line. The 3B at AAA Gwinnett, Riley, needs to be called up. Why not?


----------



## biggdogg

Riley has only been in AAA for about three weeks. I don't expect him up til sometime late June or July. Camargo's bat is starting to heat up, and regardless, he is a better defensive third baseman than Riley. The primary reason they're not in a big hurry to bring him up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Felt bad Monday to lose ground to the Phillies in the standings, but feels good & better to gain it back Tuesday after the Braves win. 

Impressive how MVP Albies scores all 3-runs which includes his 14th HR. 



Time = 2:00

 



> Albies homers, scores 3 times in 3-1 victory: 5/22/18
> 
> Published on May 22, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: *Ozzie Albies* belted his 14th homer and scored all three of the Braves' runs as Brandon McCarthy got the win over the Phillies





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">RECAP: Albies flashes power, speed as #Braves top Phils. https://t.co/7PjpOC72Tx pic.twitter.com/K7LiPDH443</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 23, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ozzie-albies-scores-all-3-braves-runs-vs-phi/c-277837778 

*Ozzie 3, Phils 1: Albies scores all the runs in win* 

Dynamic Braves second baseman hits 14th homer of season 



> Albies took Phillies right-hander Vince Velasquez deep on the first pitch he saw in the third inning, turning a hanging curveball into a 366-foot homer to right field. The *home run briefly tied him with Bryce Harper of the Nationals for the most in the NL* -- until Harper went deep in the fifth against the Padres in Washington.





> Albies also *homered off Velasquez on April 29, when he started a Braves win with a solo shot on the first pitch of the game*. April 29 *marked the start of Albies as the Braves' everyday leadoff hitter*, and he showed why he's so valuable in that role Tuesday, scoring each time he got on base.





http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380522122 



> 3rd - *Albies homered* to right (366 feet).





> 5th - Markakis grounded into fielder's choice to first, *Albies scored*, F. Freeman to third.





> 9th - Acuña Jr. singled to center, *Albies scored*.


----------



## Coenen

Really enjoying watching Albies play the game. What a fun guy to watch!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Interesting Braves tweet today about MLB Stats. Click on graphics image to view a larger one. 

Let's not talk about Dansby Swanson's 4-StrikeOuts yesterday. 



http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.j...7556&sortColumn=h&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0 



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">These guys sure would look good in All-Star uniforms...#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/7AkltNfd6G</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 23, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Coenen

Would love to see Markakis as an All-Star. Dude is a Pro's Pro and has played solid ball for his whole career. He's earned any accolades he receives, IMO.

Regarding the strike outs yesterday, the other guy gets paid too. Sometimes you've just got to tip your cap and move forward. Velazquez could've curled up and died with the bases loaded and nobody out; instead, he buckled down and did his job. We still got the win either way.


----------



## Matthew6

26>23


----------



## Coenen

4th inning of game 1 against The Sawks. Julio's hanging sliders, bad! Julio's pick off move, good! That's certainly one way help yourself get back on track.

We'll see how the rest of the game plays out.


----------



## biggdogg

Julio is pitching better this season, but the only way he'll ever have consistent success is to pitch for a team that plays in a pitchers park. San Diego, New York, Detroit... a fly ball pitcher is doomed in parks like SunTrust and Fenway.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves with fine pitching & hitting to avoid the sweep. 

Tough losing the last 2 series, & losing 4 of the last 6 games while spending a day in 2nd place, but feels better getting back in 1st again going into the double header with a makeup game on the Monday holiday. 



Time = 3:11 

 



> Braves jump on Sale to back Foltynewicz: 5/27/18
> 
> Published on May 27, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: The Braves scored six of their seven runs off of Chris Sale to back Mike Foltynewicz's seven dominant innings in the win





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">RECAP: Folty flirts with no-no as #Braves top Red Sox. https://t.co/svNAVb6Jd3 pic.twitter.com/mYKxMxtcpt</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 27, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## westcobbdog

Folty looked very strong and hope Acuna is not seriously hurt.
Double header today likely washed out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Heart pounding, rocking late innings comeback walk off win thanks to Charlie Culberson's 2-run 9th-inning HR, (3rd career walkoff winning HR)! 



Time = 35-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Bottom of the 9th. Braves down a run.<br><br>Take it away, @cculberson16!#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/wwbFWnlAl5</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 28, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## biggdogg

The reports are saying Acuna has an ACL sprain and a lower back strain.


----------



## KyDawg

Lof of youthful energy on that team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Having a blast with these rocking 9th-inning walk off HR wins. 

No need to count out the Braves in the late innings; no telling if or when a rally will break out. 

Let's not talk about the Mets' 3-HR's (2 by Cabrera). 

Nationals & Phillies battling for 2nd & on the Braves 1st place heels. 



Time = 1:02

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Another day, another #walkoff for the @Braves. pic.twitter.com/gAWekAXFMZ</p>â€” MLB (@MLB) May 30, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



Time = 31-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Let us not forget that 8th inning rally to tie the game up!#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/EUb2M1a5wG</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 30, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



Braves highlight tweets: 



> The #Braves have scored 95 runs in the seventh inning or later this season, the most in the National League.





> CamarGONE!!!
> @camargo WITH THE WALK-OFF WINNER!





> Today is @camargo’s mother’s birthday.
> His gift = A walk-off homer!





> .@enderinciartem clears the bases with a triple and this game is TIED!





> Nick Markakis ranks among N.L. right fielders:
> 
> Hits-1st, 72
> 
> Doubles-1st, 15
> 
> Batting Average-1st, .341
> 
> On-base percentage-1st, .406
> 
> OPS-1st, .918
> 
> Runs-2nd, 33
> 
> RBI-2nd, 37
> 
> Slugging Percentage-2nd, .512
> 
> cc: @AllStarGame | #ChopOn


----------



## toyota4x4h

Last night was a great ending! Heck I even stayed up the night before when they didn't start till 10pm 
Fun team


----------



## elfiii

Inciarte brought them back from the dead last night. Sooner or later the starting pitching is going to have to brace up. 3 dingers and 4 runs given up by the top of the 5th was almost a death sentence. They can't live and die on late inning bats alone.


----------



## biggdogg

Starting pitching has been pretty good the vast majority of the season. I'd like to see some starters actually finish 7 innings on a consistent basis, but that's just typical MLB pitching nowadays I guess. And in Sanchez's defense, that was his first start since mid April. He was definitely rusty. And I'll go ahead and say it, even though I've kept hoping that he would sjow consistent improvement, but Wisler needs to be sporting new team colors. Soon. Him, Teheran and Lucas Sims.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win to take back 1st place from the hot Nationals who won the last 8 of 9 games before this game.  Good to have strong Braves pitching, especially unexpected from bullpen relief. Reckon Newcomb has emerged as our top pitching starter.



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@SeanNewk threw a career high-tying 7.0 innings to win his 6th game of the season & finish the month of May 5-0 with a 1.54 ERA & no HRs allowed in 6 starts. His 5 wins this month are the most in the majors, while he ran his homerless innings streak to 36.0 straight.#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/3VFr7tVWOr</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 1, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ddavis1120

Yes Newcomb looked great.  He needs to work on holding a runner but that's not that big of a problem if they can't get on base.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good to have strong Braves pitching, especially unexpected from bullpen relief. Reckon Newcomb has emerged as our top pitching starter.



He had a rocky start in the first inning but he got it together and had a couple of 1-2-3 innings which were good.

He needs to work on pitch count. Throw strikes and let the hitters put the ball in play. Let the D do the heavy lifting. K's are nice but 5-6 pitch 1-2-3 innings are a lot better. Do that and he could go 9 innings with < 100 pitch count.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> *He had a rocky start in the first inning* but he got it together and had a couple of 1-2-3 innings which were good.
> 
> He needs to work on pitch count. Throw strikes and let the hitters put the ball in play. Let the D do the heavy lifting. K's are nice but 5-6 pitch 1-2-3 innings are a lot better. Do that and he could go 9 innings with < 100 pitch count.



Good to hear eye witness accounts & experiences. I saw the play-by-play showing his 1st two batters were walked, of course a bad sign. I saw Newcomb went 3 up & 3 down in 3 different innings (4th, 5th, & 7th).  Saw in the recap report where he took down 14 of 15 batters before he was pulled. 

All a starting pitcher needs to do is avg. 11 pitches per inning to get thru 9-innings, but most seem to range 15 to 20 pitches per inning at a minimum most of the time. 

I do not have access to watch the games, but I do not have the patience to watch baseball games anyway. Off & on I check in on the live scoreboard details, while other times check in on the game on the radio where if I hear lots of noise on it increase across the room I may wander over to check out what's causing the up roar or excitement. I pay more attention to the live web scoreboard & game on the radio in the late 7th, 8th, & 9th innings. At any time when there's lots of hitting & scoring, then I'll spend a bit more time tracking the game. 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380531115 

Recap: 



> Anthony Rendon drove in in both Washington runs with a sacrifice fly in the first and an RBI single in the third. Newcomb was dominant the rest of the way , *retiring 14 of 15 hitters* before he was lifted for a pinch hitter after a 1-2-3 seventh. He threw 93 pitches -- 61 for strikes.





<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@SeanNewk had himself quite a month of May ???#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/IODyep98jV</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 1, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## DSGB

THAT was fun to watch! Masterpiece by Folty.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Folty going the distance on Friday with his full game 2-hit shutout win was outstanding.  Nice having Braves pitching improvements.



Time = 3:01

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>



> Foltynewicz hurls two-hit shutout in 4-0 win: 6/1/18
> 
> Published on June 1, 2018
> 
> SUBSCRIBE 1.2M
> Daily *Recap*: Mike Foltynewicz tossed a two-hit shutout with 11 strikeouts, while Dansby Swanson hit a three-run homer to lead the Braves





Braves highlight tweets:








> Tonight, @Folty25 threw a 2-hitter & fanned a career high-tying 11 for his 1st career complete game. He became the 7th pitcher in Atlanta-era history to throw a 2-hitter or better with double-digit strikeouts. Over his last 5 starts, he owns a 0.56 ERA with 37 strikeouts.





http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380601115

Nationals vs. Braves - Game *Recap* - June 1, 2018



> Foltynewicz pitched a two-hitter for his *first career complete game*, Dansby Swanson broke the game open with a three-run homer in the seventh and the Atlanta Braves beat the Washington Nationals 4-0 on Friday night.





> Foltynewicz (5-3) retired 20 straight batters





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-foltynewicz-throws-shutout-vs-nationals/c-279383564



> Foltynewicz's stuff was electric in the best start of his young career, as he *retired 26 of the final 28 batters* and allowed just two hits and a walk. He recorded a *career-high 11 strikeouts* and was hitting *99 mph with his fastball in the ninth*. He became the seventh pitcher in Atlanta history (since 1966) to throw a two-hitter or better and record double-digit strikeouts. The most recent had been Greg Maddux against the Brewers on May 2, 2001.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gotta love Culberson's (from Calhoun, GA) rocking 2nd walk-off HR win on Sunday who has 8 career HR's with 4 of 'em being walk-off HR wins. 



Time = 2:10 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe> 



> Braves walk off on Culberson's 9th-inning HR: 6/3/18
> 
> Published on June 3, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Charlie Culberson hit his second walk-off homer of the season after Dansby Swanson tied the score with a solo homer in the 7th





http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380603115 

*Culberson wins it again for Braves with pinch-hit HR in 9th*



> He's a career utility man with just *eight career homers*, but there's power hidden somewhere in his bat.





> It was the *second time this week* that Culberson delivered a *pinch-hit homer in the ninth inning, marking Atlanta's ninth victory in its last at-bat*.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/charlie-culberson-hits-two-run-walk-off-homer/c-279610950 

*Culberson's pinch-hit walk-off HR sinks Nats*

Braves take 3 of 4 as utility man comes through with another clutch homer



> Culberson has *totaled eight homers* in his big league career, and *four of those have been walk-off shots*. He stands as the only player in MLB history to tally this many game-ending shots with fewer than 30 career homers.





Braves highlight tweets: 








> He did it AGAIN!
> @cculberson16 delivers the WALK-OFF WINNER!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves looking to the future with the 2018 MLB Draft.  

Here's the 1st day Rounds 1& 2 acquisitions . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/draft/tracker/braves

*2018 MLB DRAFT TRACKER* 

*VIEWING > ALL > BY TEAM (ATL)*

Round 1, Pick 8, Stewart, Carter - Eau Gallie HS (FL), RHP, 6' 6", 200lbs DOB: 11/02/99 

Round 2, Pick 49, Jenista, Greyson - Wichita State (KS), 1B, 6' 4", 210lbs DOB: 12/07/96 



Braves highlight tweets:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good hitting (18-hits) & scoring (14-runs) going with some nice pitching to help make up a bit from being blown out in the previous game. Braves scoring 5-runs in the 5th & scoring 5-runs again in the 7th was icing on the cake.



Time = 2:25

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>



> *Braves' bats erupt in 14-1 rout over Padres: 6/5/18*
> 
> Published on June 5, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Freddie Freeman, Dansby Swanson and Nick Markakis homered as the Braves' offense rolled in a 14-1 win over the Padres





Brave highlight tweets:


----------



## walukabuck

Termites have invaded the  bat rack. .500 team over the last month is probably more indicative of what they are.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! Braves give up 5-HomeRuns to Dodgers in 1st game. 

Dodgers' uncommon switch arm relief pitcher Venditte was something else to go up against. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-allow-season-high-5-hrs-in-loss/c-280439560 

*Braves allow season-high 5 HRs in loss to LA*



> *YOU GOTTA SEE THIS*
> Once Buehler exited in the sixth, Albies was somewhat confused as *switch-pitcher **Pat Venditte* warmed up. Venditte chose to pitch right-handed to the switch-hitting Albies, who flied out to center field. The unique *reliever threw right-handed to Swanson*, who doubled, and then *switched back to a left-handed delivery against Freeman*, who doubled to cut the Braves' deficit to 5-2.


----------



## Duff

I’d say their somewhere in between .500 and their winning % now. Need Acuna back + a quality starter, quality set up or 2, and a 3b. If they held off the Nats, it would be crazy.


----------



## biggdogg

They have gone .500 against some really good teams. The schedule in June is considerably easier than it has been in the last month. That said, I still say they finish above .500, but the Nats will blow the doors off of the division and the Braves just miss out on a wild card.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having  Braves 14-hits busting loose to collect needed runs on a rough road trip.  Nice having rehab players getting ready for their needed return.



Time = 1:42

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>



> *Flowers' 3 RBIs help lift Braves over Dodgers: 6/9/18*
> 
> Published on Jun 9, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Anibal Sanchez struck out five over 5 1/3 innings while Tyler Flowers clubbed 3 RBIs to help the Braves beat the Dodgers 5-3





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-to-return-from-dl-face-mets/c-280563750

*Braves to activate Soroka for start vs. Mets*



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-progressing-in-acl-rehab/c-280422230

*Acuna begins baseball activities in rehab*


----------



## westcobbdog

I like Flowers with a bat in his hand but catching is an adventure at times. Yesterday pitcher Sanchez delivers a fastball high that TF whiffed on, just skimming over the umps unprotected top of the head.


----------



## biggdogg

I like Flowers and Suzuki, but both are getting long in the tooth as far as catchers go. I'm hoping Christmas comes in July in the form of a Braves Jersey with Realmuto on the back...


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> They have gone .500 against some really good teams. The schedule in June is considerably easier than it has been in the last month. That said, I still say they finish above .500, but the Nats will blow the doors off of the division and the Braves just miss out on a wild card.



They have had a good run so far but they will fade right after the All Star break.


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> They have had a good run so far but they will fade right after the All Star break.



^^THIS^^


----------



## someguyintraffic

They look alot different than the op description now in June. Swatting the Mets around likes flies tonite. Grand Salami by Albies. 8 - 2. top of 8th.


----------



## westcobbdog

Mets..for what ails you.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way to return home starting the series with a win to beat Mets' starting pitcher Zach Wheeler from Smyrna, GA.  Yankees helped knocking off the Nationals.  Must've been a blast watching that 6-run 6th-inning with Albies' 2nd Grand Slam of the season (16th HR) & Freeman's HR (13th). 



Time = 2:24 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe> 



> Albies' grand slam powers Braves past Mets: 6/12/18
> 
> Published on June 12, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Freddie Freeman belted his 13th homer and Ozzie Albies launched a grand slam to cap off a six-run 6th to beat the Mets, 8-2





https://www.mlb.com/news/ozzie-albies-hits-grand-slam-to-lift-braves/c-280981848 

MLB Game Recap: 



> Albies joins Boston's Xander Bogaerts, Cleveland's Michael Brantley and Houston's Josh Reddick as the only Major Leaguers with* two grand slams this season*. He's the first Brave with two slams in a season since Brian McCann in 2012 and the first Atlanta second baseman to tally a pair since Davey Johnson in 1973. He's also the first Major Leaguer 21 years old or younger to tally multiple slams in a season since Adrian Beltre in 2000.





http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380612115 

ESPN Game Recap: 



> Albies, the *NL leader in extra-base hits and runs*, had been scuffling with a .125 average since June 1.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice 2-0 win today vs Metz. 
Young Soroka had a no hitter into 7th.
Freddie single handedly beat the Mets


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine shutout win for the Braves.  Freddie keeping his bat hot these days with a homer in 3 consecutive games, & 5 HR's in the last 7 games.  Nice having winning Soroka back in fine form.



http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380613115



> Freeman, the NL batting leader, has hit safely in 23 of his past 24 games.





> Freeman has five homers in his past seven games and 14 overall.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-on-anniversary-of-moms-death/c-281071174



> Freeman *leads the NL* in batting average (.344)





> 28-year-old first baseman was honored this week to learn that he has garnered *more All-Star votes than any other NL player*.





<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe> 



> Soroka outduels deGrom in Braves' 2-0 win: 6/13/18
> 
> Published on June 13, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Mike Soroka carried a no-hitter into the 7th and Freddie Freeman drove in a pair in the Braves' 2-0 victory over the Mets


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another nice series opener victory over the Padres with starting pitcher Sanchez delivering his 3rd win.  

Tough decision coming with Braves having 6 starting pitchers for only 5 spots in the rotation.



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe> 



> Sanchez, Inciarte lead Braves to 4-2 victory: 6/14/18
> 
> Published on June 14, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Anibal Sanchez threw seven shutout innings and Ender Inciarte homered to help lift the Braves to a 4-2 win over the Padres





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/anibal-sanchez-fires-7-shutout-innings-vs-sd/c-281289128 

*Braves hold on after Anibal flummoxes Padres*

Veteran righty fires seven scoreless innings in opener



> . . .  a rejuvenated Anibal Sanchez finds himself as the creator of a good problem the Braves now have regarding their enviably deep rotation.





> "We've got a good problem because we've got more starters than we can probably use right now," Braves manager Brian Snitker said. "That's something a lot of teams can't say. There are going to be some tough decisions."





> "Every single year is a blessing," said the 34-year-old Sanchez. "I thank God I'm here and I've got a uniform right now for the Braves. I want to do my best every five days."





> But with Mike Soroka back from the disabled list and Julio Teheran set to be activated Sunday, Snitker has a surplus within his five-man starting staff.





> Mike Foltynewicz, Sean Newcomb, Soroka and Teheran likely will fill four of those rotation spots. Now the Braves must decide how to use Sanchez and Brandon McCarthy, who will start Friday's game.


----------



## biggdogg

I see Snitker using a modified 6 man rotation to save innings on Newcomb and Soroka, but ultimately I think Teheran, Sanchez, McCarthy or a combination of, get traded in the next few weeks.


----------



## Duff

Yes, probably so. They are doing what their supposed to do. Rolling over the bad teams. Hope they keep it up


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> I see Snitker using a modified 6 man rotation to save innings on Newcomb and Soroka, but ultimately I think Teheran, Sanchez, McCarthy or a combination of, get traded in the next few weeks.



Sanchez looked pretty good last night. 7 innings pitched, 6 K's, no walks and he scattered 4 hits. 1.93 ERA and he's 3-0. Personally I would hang on to him for the rest of this season.


----------



## Duff

5 starters. McCarthy doesn’t count


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Sanchez looked pretty good last night. 7 innings pitched, 6 K's, no walks and he scattered 4 hits. 1.93 ERA and he's 3-0. Personally I would hang on to him for the rest of this season.



Scared me bad when he was pulled and the pinch hitter BA was 200.


----------



## elfiii

Not so good last night. The corners came loose in the 7th.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win today 1-0 over the clergymen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine defensive pitching shutout win, unlike the previous game's disappointing bullpen performance.  Thank God for Culberson scoring his HR for the win.










> Culberson, Newcomb lead Braves to 1-0 win: 6/16/18
> 
> Time = 2:13
> 
> Published on June 16, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap:* Sean Newcomb threw six shutout innings and Charlie Culberson hit a solo home run to lead the Braves to a 1-0 win





Braves highlight tweets:



> Tonight marked @SeanNewk's sixth start this season without allowing a run. That is the most such starts in the majors, one





> “I guess it is okay to hit home runs early in the game too.”
> 
> —@Braves outfielder Charlie Culberson reacts to his 6th inning home run and the team win tonight





> Today's attendance of 41,916 is the largest in @SunTrustPark history! Thank you Braves Country!





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-foltynewicz-placed-on-10-day-dl-by-braves/c-281523968

*Braves place Folty on DL, activate Teheran*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves.  It may be worth considering rotating the 6 starting pitchers on a 10-day Disable List to rejuvenate their arms which seems to have helped Teheran recharge his performance & along with helping Soroka.  Good having Camargo & Flowers delivering the scoring with 2 RBI's each.  Glad Suzuki is going to be OK after injury with the backswing of a bat.










> Teheran tosses 6 no-hit innings in return: 6/17/18
> 
> Published on June 17, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Jorge Camargo's two-run double put the Braves up early, backing Julio Teheran's six no-hit innings in his return for the win





Braves highlight tweets:



> Over the #Braves’ last 11 home games, the starting rotation owns a 1.00 ERA (8 ER/72.0 IP) and no starter has allowed more than two runs over this streak, which began on May 30 vs. New York (NL) with 7.0 innings of two-run ball by @Julio_Teheran.





> .@Julio_Teheran recorded his ninth career double-digit strikeout game and became the second #Braves pitcher to strike out 11 in a game this season.





> .@Julio_Teheran went 6.0 no-hit innings today to become the sixth Atlanta pitcher to not allow a hit in a start of at least 6.0 innings and he became just the second Atlanta pitcher to strike out double digits in a no-hit outing.





> .@Julio_Teheran loves his dad.
> He is 4-0 with a 0.00 ERA and 31 Ks in 4 career starts on #FathersDay.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kurt-suzuki-cleared-to-play-after-blow-to-head/c-281650528

*Suzuki avoids serious injury after being hit by bat*

Tests reveal catcher did not sustain concussion; available to play Tuesday


----------



## doenightmare

After not watching 5 games all last year I'm starting to pay attention to this team. They have a nice blend of solid veterans and some great young talent. Hoping it is still interesting come September. Go Braves!


----------



## westcobbdog

Bravos are here to stay...no more whipping boy to the Nats.


----------



## Patriot44

If yall think that this year is fun, wait until next year, and the year after. The Bravo's paid the dues, built a fantastic farm system and the payoff is finally happening. 

These boys are fun to watch!


----------



## biggdogg

Yes they are fun to watch. And with the likes of Austin Riley, Christian Pache and Kolby Allard on the horizon, the future looks that much brighter.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun win with the Braves bats busting out for double digit runs (11) & hits (14).










> Braves offense erupts in 11-4 victory: 6/19/18
> 
> Published on June 19, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Five different Braves tallied RBIs, including Johan Camargo who launched a grand slam to open the scoring in the 11-4 victory






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009262098751242241


http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380619114

Box Score:

J. Camargo ATL - 3B
4-5, HR, 2B, 5 RBI

E. Inciarte ATL - CF
3-4, 2 2B, 3 RBI

2nd-inning - Camargo homered to left (413 feet), Suzuki, Culberson and Inciarte scored.

4th-inning - Culberson homered to left (396 feet).


----------



## DannyW

Like others here, I have been cautiously optimistic about this team. In the back of my mind, based on decades of experience watching the Braves, I have this nagging fear that eventually the clock is going to strike midnight...it's a scenario that has happened too many times to ignore the possibility. 

But these guys keep checking the boxes. Bad game or road trip and they bounce back to win 7 of the next 10...the top of the order flails and the bottom half rakes...starting pitcher struggles and the bullpen puts up zeros. They are playing like a team...when one part struggles, another part picks them up. Every night brings a new hero...no longer is it Freddy Freeman and hope.

I am still not completely convinced they are a championship caliber team...their "closer" never has a clean inning. Left field and 3rd base are still suspect. They have a lot of young unproven starters. And the bullpen is still a little thin.

But after 4 years of losing 90+ games a year this team is fun to watch again.


----------



## Coenen

This team is for real. As I have said many times, look at the teams that have successfully "Rebuilt" in recent years. This team is right on schedule. For the most part the process is over, now we're getting to see(and enjoy) the results. 

As long as the front office continues to be smart, and doesn't try to rush things, they should be able to contend for years to come. My big worry is having the guys upstairs catch "One player away" fever and make a couple of short sighted moves that compromise the long term sustainability of the organization.


----------



## biggdogg

My big worry is having the guys upstairs catch "One player away" fever and make a couple of short sighted moves that compromise the long term sustainability of the organization. 

From what I've read, AA has no intention of going after any big names or big trades this season. And there really isn't any financial flexibility to go after any big names until Kazmir, Gonzalez and McCarthy come off the books in November anyway. Bullpen and a top of the rotation starter seem to be the primary targets in the off season though. Of course I may have mentioned it once or twice, but if a trade is made this July, Realmuto would be one I'd like to see in a Braves uniform...


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> From what I've read, AA has no intention of going after any big names or big trades this season. And there really isn't any financial flexibility to go after any big names until Kazmir, Gonzalez and McCarthy come off the books in November anyway. Bullpen and a top of the rotation starter seem to be the primary targets in the off season though. Of course I may have mentioned it once or twice, but if a trade is made this July, Realmuto would be one I'd like to see in a Braves uniform...


What would you be willing to give for him, though? You know that Flow and 'Zuk aren't going to last forever, and I don't think they've got a guy on the farm, so locking that position down long term would be good. In the mean time, I think having veteran Catchers to work with what is mostly a very young staff is clearly working to the team's advantage.


----------



## biggdogg

Yeah, I don't see Flowers playing much longer, Suzuki still could have another year or two in him if he moves into more of a back-up role. Demeritte and Pederson probably don't fit in the Braves future plans and could be considered trade possibilities.  Wisler, Fried and Simms would be a couple expendable arms and heck, as bad as the Marlins pitching is, maybe they would be willing to bite on Teheran...


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> Like others here, I have been cautiously optimistic about this team. In the back of my mind, based on decades of experience watching the Braves, I have this nagging fear that eventually the clock is going to strike midnight...it's a scenario that has happened too many times to ignore the possibility.



This. ^ I won't be cautiously optimistic until late August. The All Star break is just around the corner and that's usually fold your tent time for the Bravos.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Wisler, Fried and Simms would be a couple expendable arms and heck, as bad as the Marlins pitching is, maybe they would be willing to bite on Teheran...


The other guy can usually figure out who's expendable too, sort of kills the trade value of the Wislers, Simms, and Blairs of the world. I thought Fried had been pitching well with the Stripers, did I miss something?

I think that's the thing that gives me the most optimism about the team, they're good already, and they've still got big-time talent down on the farm that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## biggdogg

With some of the other arms coming (Allard, Wright, etc...) and the fact that Simms and Fried both are fly ball pitchers, I don't see them doing well at SunTrust. That place has to have pitchers that can keep the ball down. And I am by no means saying unload all four above mentioned pitchers for Realmuto...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Like others here, I have been cautiously optimistic about this team. In the back of my mind, based on decades of experience watching the Braves, I have this nagging fear that eventually the clock is going to strike midnight...it's a scenario that has happened too many times to ignore the possibility.
> 
> But these guys keep checking the boxes. Bad game or road trip and they bounce back to win 7 of the next 10...the *top of the order flails and the bottom half rakes*...starting pitcher struggles and the bullpen puts up zeros. They are playing like a team...when one part struggles, another part picks them up. Every night brings a *new hero...no longer is it Freddy Freeman* and hope.
> 
> I am still not completely convinced they are a championship caliber team...their "closer" never has a clean inning. Left field and 3rd base are still suspect. They have a lot of young unproven starters. And the bullpen is still a little thin.
> 
> But after 4 years of losing 90+ games a year this team is fun to watch again.



Reckon lots of us can relate to lots of what you're saying like being in between and/or unsure about the Braves in various areas.  One of my favorite things about 'em is their unpredictability. Most any of the players can deliver a needed unexpected hit or run or homerun.  Sure is nice now not always having to depend on Freddy to help win the game. Also, opponents will always have to be looking over their shoulder because of their proven late inning hitting & scoring game winning rallies.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> With some of the other arms coming (Allard, Wright, etc...) and the fact that Simms and Fried both are fly ball pitchers, I don't see them doing well at SunTrust.


I have more than half-joked that they needed to pay Tim Hudson whatever he wants to come back, and teach every young starter in their farm system how to throw a good sinker.


----------



## westcobbdog

Huddy could show em' how to swing the lumber,too.


----------



## biggdogg

Huddy would make a good pitching instructor. You have a lot of bandbox stadiums in the Majors now that don't lend themselves well to pitchers that can't keep the ball down.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you did not get these Braves updates below . . . 

Braves update tweets:  



> The #Braves today selected the contract of OF Danny Santana from @GoStripers & placed RHP Mike Soroka on the 10-day disabled list, retroactive to June 20, with right shoulder inflammation. To make room on the 40-man roster, the club transferred RHP José Ramírez to the 60-day DL.





> Ronald Acuña Jr. is set to begin a rehabilitation assignment tomorrow, Friday, June 22, with Triple-A @GoStripers.


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> But these guys keep checking the boxes.



...and then un-checking them...ugh...growing pains.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice walk-off win thanks to Albies' HR (17th) to end hot Reds 7-game winning streak (despite their last place record).

Kinda glad Braves took off those old loser '70's throwback uniforms worn for Hank Aaron week during those 2 losses to the Orioles with the worst record in the MLB.










> 6/25/18: Albies' walk-off homer leads Braves to win
> 
> Published on June 25, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies crushed the first walk-off home run of his career to give the Braves an 11-inning, 5-4 victory over the Reds






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011471126801727488


Braves tweet highlights:



> First NL player to reach 100 hits in 2018: Nick Markakis!





> .@DannySantana39 delivers a 2-out double to score @FreddieFreeman5 and we're all tied up at 4!





> WALK IT OFF @ozzie!!!





> First career walk-off





> .@ozzie drove the first pitch of his 11th-inning at-bat over the wall in right field walk-off win of the season, tied for the most in the major leagues with the Cardinals. for his first career game-ending home run. This marked the #Braves’ seventh walk-off win of the season, tied for the most in the major leagues with the Cardinals.





> .@ozzie ending the night in style. #walkoff


----------



## elfiii

Missed the game but I'm happy for him. That being said, beware the All Star break.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Missed the game but I'm happy for him. That being said, beware the All Star break.



Weather made it too late of a game for most. 

Downward slide may've already started before the break, now losing 2 home series in a row to last place teams.  Even Freddie struck out 3 times today.


----------



## walukabuck

Quite prophetic of me. Chickens are coming home to roost


walukabuck said:


> Need starters to go deeper. Bullpen will be shot by the all-star break. Bullpen not deep enough to continually cover four innings every night.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Some Braves updates in case you did not see them . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-moved-to-60-day-dl/c-283157670 

*Soroka moved to 60-day DL; *
*Acuna back Friday*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012046489424662528


----------



## KyDawg

Hoping I am wrong but they are starting to look like the Braves I have followed since they were in Milwaukee in 1957. Two WS in the 61 ones year since I started pulling for them when the beat they Yankees in that long ago WS.


----------



## DannyW

Over the next 2 weeks we are likely to see how good these 2018 Braves really are. They have 15 games left between now and the All-Star break:

The 5 teams they play over the next 2 weeks have a current record of 223 - 173 (.563)
Three of the five teams are currently in first place in their respective divisions.
Only one of the teams has a losing record (Toronto...37-43...and they only play them twice in the 15 games).
And 10 of the 15 games will be on the road.
Looking through their remaining schedule, this is by far their hardest 2 week stretch. So if they are going to backslide and revert to the Braves of old, the next 2 weeks is likely when they will do it.

An 8 - 7 finish to the first half of the season would look pretty good given the upgrade in competition. And even an 7 - 8 record would not be disastrous.


----------



## biggdogg

Bottom line, the starters have to at least pitch into the 7th inning. The pen is averaging 3+ innings a night. No bullpen can hold up when all your relievers are getting 3-4 appearances a week.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Great to get a win against the Redbirds 
In their place !
Braves base running is fun to watch!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice road win for the Braves, but glad they finally decided to start scoring in the last 3 innings while getting lucky with the bullpen not giving away the game this time. 

Nationals & Phillies are beating up on each other in their current series which is helping out the Braves a bit.  Friday's game produced lots of hitting & scoring with 10 HR's, 7 for Nats & 3 for the Phils. 










> Teheran's strong start leads Braves: 6/29/18
> 
> Published on June 29, 2018
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Julio Teheran threw six shutout innings of 2-hit ball while Johan Camargo and Dansby Swanson picked up three hits each


----------



## DannyW

Julio Teheran is the very definition of a hit or miss pitcher. He has 16 starts for the season. In exactly one half his starts (8) he has pitched at least 5 innings with an ERA of 0.98 for those starts. Yet his overall ERA for the season is 4.21.

That tells you how crappy the other 8 starts were. (An ERA of 7.86 for the other 8 games to be exact.)

What to do with Julio? He is only 27 years old. He is under club control until 2021, and his salary is ranked 64th among MLB starting pitchers in 2018. Maybe package him, one of our two catchers, and a Top 10 minor league pitching prospect to Miami for Realmuto?

That would seem to help both teams....Miami would get immediate pitching help (Teheran), future pitching help (the prospect), and a decent catcher to replace Realmuto for the short term. And Atlanta would get the catcher they need for the next few years.


----------



## westcobbdog

Danny I agree Julio is very inconsistent and is usually good to toss a few HR gopher balls every time he pitches. Then he flashes serious stuff and shuts batters down. I don't see him every really being more consistent than today. Did like seeing Anabel Sanchez giving him mechanical delivery advise in the dugout. Its great that we can complain about such things when we are still in 1st place! Do we have the horses to carry us the rest of the way?


----------



## DannyW

I like Julio...he keeps his head down, does not complain or lose his temper, and rarely argues with the ump. He seems to be a model MLB player in terms of character. But baseball is a business and sometimes the hardest thing for fans to do is park their player loyalty at the curb when considering the best interest of the team as a whole.

At 27 YO Julio is still in the prime years of his career. He is a 2-time all star with a career winning record and a lifetime ERA of 3.64. He turns in a 2.5 WAR every year. Over the course of his entire career he has averaged slightly over 6 innings per start. And he has a salary friendly contract with 2.5 years of control left on it. All of this means he has value in the market.

So why on earth, after citing all the above metrics that make him valuable, do I advocate trading him? Because of his inconsistency...to get to the next level the Braves need to know what to expect every time he takes the mound. And bottom line, I think the Braves have a better chance of making the next jump with someone like Realmuto than they do with Julio...as much as I would hate to see the guy leave.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine display of hitting & starting pitching, despite the bullpen's Wisler tried to give the game away in the last inning. 










> Fried's arm, Markakis' bat carry the Braves: 6/30/18
> 
> Published on June 30, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Max Fried struck out a career-high 11 and Nick Markakis drove in five, including a grand slam, in the Braves' 11-4 win





Braves tweet: 



> With his 11 strikeouts tonight, @MaxFried32 is the third Braves pitcher this season to fan at least 11 batters in a game joining teammates @Julio_Teheran (11, June 17 vs. SD) and @Folty25 (11, June 1 vs. WSH).


----------



## tcward

These Braves could contend, but seriously need to sure up the bullpen. Sorta bad sweating an 11 run lead in the  9th....


----------



## westcobbdog

Can we just keep playing the cards? 
Worst offensive and defensive cardinal team I have ever seen, glad we can finally beat them up a little.


----------



## westcobbdog

DannyW said:


> I like Julio...he keeps his head down, does not complain or lose his temper, and rarely argues with the ump. He seems to be a model MLB player in terms of character. But baseball is a business and sometimes the hardest thing for fans to do is park their player loyalty at the curb when considering the best interest of the team as a whole.
> 
> At 27 YO Julio is still in the prime years of his career. He is a 2-time all star with a career winning record and a lifetime ERA of 3.64. He turns in a 2.5 WAR every year. Over the course of his entire career he has averaged slightly over 6 innings per start. And he has a salary friendly contract with 2.5 years of control left on it. All of this means he has value in the market.
> 
> So why on earth, after citing all the above metrics that make him valuable, do I advocate trading him? Because of his inconsistency...to get to the next level the Braves need to know what to expect every time he takes the mound. And bottom line, I think the Braves have a better chance of making the next jump with someone like Realmuto than they do with Julio...as much as I would hate to see the guy leave.



Maybe we only allow Juli to pitch on the road....


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> Maybe we only allow Juli to pitch on the road....



You beat me to the punch, that is exactly, what I was gonna post. I like Julio, I just as soon keep him. We gonna need some good pitching on the road if we make a stretch run.


----------



## Patriot44

They are a good team on the way to being great!

Wonder how much they will get for Ozzie and Acuna?


----------



## 1982ace

Well pulled out the broom on the cards but not before the bullpen bout gave it away. Going to get a good test next 3 days at yankee stadium


----------



## DannyW

The bullpen is spent...done...tuckered out. It could get ugly in NY with Stanton, Judge and Sanchez if the starters don't get past the 5th or 6th inning.

What was up with Folty today? Yeah, I know it was hot but this is a 24 YO kid who is presumably in peak athletic condition. A couple times I thought he was going to pass out on the field.

Maybe he should have left that long sleeve undershirt in the clubhouse? What was he thinking....


----------



## DannyW

tcward said:


> Sorta bad sweating an 11 run lead in the  9th....



I laughed when I read this comment because it's so true...if you have followed the Braves since the beginning you KNOW nothing is off the table....


----------



## someguyintraffic

These dudes are on fire guys. And we are young. Future looking good. Nice having a team in the mix again after suffering through the doldrums right?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, nice close win for the Braves to complete a rare sweep despite the bullpen trying to give the game away again. Unfortunately, there's no telling what the bullpen will do. 

Yep, with Folty overheating, surprising he did not pull his long sleeve shirt off.  He could also probably stay a bit cooler by shaving his beard off but maybe he considers it to be part of his mojo to pitch well. 

Freddie is only 1 HR away from tying Albies for most HR's on the team. 

After Saturday night's game with the Braves reaching the regular season's halfway point finishing 81 games, local TV news says they are tracking to win 94 games.  Glad they are still ahead of my expectations. Gotta enjoy them playing well while it lasts. 

Not uncommon before the all-star game break for teams to struggle while looking forward to a restful break away from the daily grind, then try to get back to winning after the break or continue collapsing on a downward spiral.  It will be interesting to see what happens with the Braves to see how much they can sustain playing well. 

Hope the Braves are ready to play good 1st place teams in the next 2 series. 










> Braves ride 5-run 6th to sweep Cardinals: 7/1/18
> 
> Published on July 1, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Freddie Freeman's 16th home run of the year sparked a five-run rally in the 6th and the bullpen hung on to complete the sweep


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, nice close win for the Braves to complete a rare sweep despite the bullpen trying to give the game away again. Unfortunately, there's no telling what the bullpen will do.



The bull pen is their Achilles Heel and it's going to hurt them down the stretch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> The bull pen is their Achilles Heel and it's going to hurt them down the stretch.



Yep, we all with the public agree.  Let's hope Braves management knows this & hopefully is in the process of resolving the problem with good solutions in the not too distant future.  Of course, this usually takes time.



Braves recent highlight tweets:



> The #Braves today made four roster moves, including selecting the contract of OF Michael Reed from Triple-A Gwinnett & recalling RHP Evan Phillips from @GoStripers.






> The club also optioned RHP Matt Wisler to Triple-A & placed RHP Peter Moylan on the 10-day DL with a right forearm strain. Reed will wear No. 57.





> Atlanta has the NL’s best record at 48-34 (.585), while New York is leading the AL at 54-27 (.667). Tonight will mark just the 3rd time since interleague play began in 1997 that the 2 leagues’ top teams will meet this late into the season.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/tatis-jr-allen-lead-saturdays-top-prospects/c-283737144



> Braves No. 11 prospect Touki Toussaint carried a no-hit bid into the fifth inning before completing seven scoreless innings, a season high, and matching his career high with 11 strikeouts in Double-A Mississippi's 2-1 loss against Pensacola. He threw a season-high 102 pitches (63 strikes) in the outing, allowing two hits, three walks and one hit-by-pitch. It was the fourth double-digit strikeout performance of the season for the 22-year-old right-hander, who ranks first in the Southern League and third in Minor League Baseball with 107 strikeouts. Across 16 starts, Toussaint owns a 2.93 ERA and .208 BAA in 86 innings.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Sweep the Yankees!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Its a family tradition to hate the New York Yankees.


----------



## westcobbdog

3-3 tie bottom of the 7th. Here’s hoping for another Bull Run.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Tight one in the 9th


----------



## someguyintraffic

Chapman just hit 104


----------



## someguyintraffic

Bullpen looks game tonight Biddle strikes the side with bases loaded.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Thank goodness for  rule double


----------



## westcobbdog

Ocuna with a 2 run blast in the 10th, gotta hold em’ Braves as Ernie used to say...


----------



## walukabuck

Good win. Bullpen finally held. Hate the infidels from NewYork


----------



## KyDawg

Is it just me but does this team play way more extra inning games than normal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough, fine, close win for the Braves.

Like before, time to move Acuna back up next to Albies in the top of the batting order after him delivering 11th-inning 2-run HR.

Biddle did fine, but had a close call scare loading the bases in the 10th-inning before finishing striking out the side.  Nice having the bullpen hold up well & not give up runs. 










> Acuna Jr.'s 11th-inning homer downs Yankees: 7/2/18
> 
> Published on July 3, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. broke the deadlock in the 11th inning with a two-run homer to right, giving the Braves a 5-3 win in the Bronx





58-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013981468954120192


> Tie ballgame, 11th inning, Yankee Stadium.
> Show'em what you're made of, @ronaldacunajr24!





> .@ronaldacunajr24 LAUNCHES AN 11TH INNING BLAST AND THE #BRAVES TAKE THE LEAD!





> 20-years-old, and Ronald Acuña Jr. already has the clutch gene.
> How about a game-winning HR at Yankee Stadium?





50-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013936076971388928


> Camar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the equalizer!





> CamarGONE!
> Tie ballgame courtesy of @camargo!





http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380702110

Box Score

Scoring Summary



> 3rd - Camargo homered to right (371 feet).
> 
> 4th - Suzuki doubled to left, Markakis scored.
> 
> 4th - Acuña Jr. doubled to left, Suzuki scored.
> 
> 11th - Acuña Jr. homered to right center (361 feet), Santana scored.


----------



## biggdogg

KyDawg said:


> Is it just me but does this team play way more extra inning games than normal.




Guess that comes with an offense that routinely doesn't start hitting until the 7th inning... 

I'll take em though. This Braves team seems to find a way to win the close ones.


----------



## DannyW

Ronald Acuna is living up to the hype so far. But he has a bad habit that I hope he corrects...when he hits a home run he should just drop the bat, lower his head, shut his mouth and trot around the bases. Instead he watches every home run as he walks down the 1st base line, flipping the bat and jawing at somebody or something. It looks bad on him, and sooner or later it's going to get him or one of his teammates beaned with a pitch.

He is young and I wish Freddie Freeman would put his arm around him, guide him into the clubhouse hallway behind the dugout, and explain to him how unprofessional it looks.


----------



## toyota4x4h

No I like his swag. Its been a few years since the fan base has been excited and those kind of players make us even more excited. Was you not fist pumping after he hit that last night? I jumped out of bed and it was after 11pm and my wife was asleep. If you didn't get excited don't hate on a kid who did.


----------



## walukabuck

DannyW said:


> Ronald Acuna is living up to the hype so far. But he has a bad habit that I hope he corrects...when he hits a home run he should just drop the bat, lower his head, shut his mouth and trot around the bases. Instead he watches every home run as he walks down the 1st base line, flipping the bat and jawing at somebody or something. It looks bad on him, and sooner or later it's going to get him or one of his teammates beaned with a pitch.
> 
> He is young and I wish Freddie Freeman would put his arm around him, guide him into the clubhouse hallway behind the dugout, and explain to him how unprofessional it looks.


I wish Freddie would quit making friends with everybody who gets to first base and start hitting. Sick of him refusing to go the other way and continuing to hit right into the teeth of the shift.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Danny,

Maybe that would work with Freddie Freeman speaking to Acuna with Ozzie being the translator.


----------



## DannyW

JonathanG2013 said:


> Danny,
> 
> Maybe that would work with Freddie Freeman speaking to Acuna with Ozzie being the translator.



Forgot about that...maybe Franco Garcia needs to be part of that conversation.

I certainly don't hate the kid, in fact I like him a lot. But I belong to the old school where if you do something great, act like you been there and done it before. It's way cooler, and taking the Bryce Harper approach tends to light a fire under the other team. You never want to give the other team extra incentive to beat you.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Braves gonna come back and get this one? Hot bats with some pop.

People complaining about the bullpen but they have a 2.93 ERA in 60 innings of relief work.


----------



## walukabuck

Will be glad to get out of NewYork. Place is a joke. Most homeruns in this series by both teams wouldn't sniff the warning track at our local high school field.


----------



## westcobbdog

watching the trajectory of  Stantons homer late last night was a joke, ball left his bat going straight up. That's a pop up nearly everywhere.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Does Julio have a brain??
2 outs, 2 strikes- right down the middle 
Stanton go boom
Game over
Julio kills me


----------



## DannyW

walukabuck said:


> Will be glad to get out of NewYork. Place is a joke. Most homeruns in this series by both teams wouldn't sniff the warning track at our local high school field.



It's pretty obvious MLB has very little oversight/approval on the building of new ballparks. Yes, both teams playing in any particular game have the same advantage. But the bigger picture is that the Yankees play 81 games with those short porches in their quest for a championship while teams like the Braves only get 3 games there.

But in all fairness, they are not the only team with a short fence...Baltimore, Boston, Houston, SF and TB all have a corner fence shorter than 320 feet. However the Yankees are the only team with short porches in BOTH corners. (BTW...these teams have won 6 of the last 9 world series...coincidence?)

A baseball should just have to travel further than 320 feet to be a homerun at the MLB level.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> They have been "rebuilding" since about 2004. "Wait til next year" got old after about the 5th year of "rebuilding".




Sound familiar?


----------



## someguyintraffic

Brew crew rocked us.


----------



## Duff

elfiii said:


> Missed the game but I'm happy for him. That being said, beware the All Star break.




Come on all star break!  Lol


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lets go Bravos. Rally in MIL!

5-4


----------



## biggdogg

Just don't have the horses to hang with the best in the NL yet. But they're definitely getting there.


----------



## dixiecutter

Need pitching all around. Wish we had gunners in the outfield taking away extra bases. Nice to see them playing so well, but as stated above- can't really hang with the top rankers for a series.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Just don't have the horses to hang with the best in the NL yet. But they're definitely getting there.



Sadly, I think you are right...what started as a great road trip has cratered into a 1 - 4 record against the 1st place teams (NY and Milwaukee). And those are the teams you have to face and the series you have to win in October when the really meaningful prize is at stake.

But they are learning...in yesterday's game Albies learned that ultra-aggressive baserunning is just foolish when you make the 1st out at 3rd base and take away a potential big inning. Folty learned that MLB hitters can hit even the best fastball when they know it's coming and it catches too much of the plate. A lot of mental errors are being made by the young guys, and you hope they at least learn from them.

But wow...just wow...Enciarte made a couple catches yesterday that most centerfielders would have simply been playing off the wall. He has some kind of range and instincts.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> Sadly, I think you are right...what started as a great road trip has cratered into a 1 - 4 record against the 1st place teams (NY and Milwaukee). And those are the teams you have to face and the series you have to win in October when the really meaningful prize is at stake.
> 
> But they are learning...in yesterday's game Albies learned that ultra-aggressive baserunning is just foolish when you make the 1st out at 3rd base and take away a potential big inning. Folty learned that MLB hitters can hit even the best fastball when they know it's coming and it catches too much of the plate. A lot of mental errors are being made by the young guys, and you hope they at least learn from them.
> 
> But wow...just wow...Enciarte made a couple catches yesterday that most centerfielders would have simply been playing off the wall. He has some kind of range and instincts.


Nothing matters until after the Allstar Break. They are more than in the running. Predictions are more than 90 game winners.

Its on Snitker to manage a young powerful squad and to find the arms for playoff ball.


----------



## TinKnocker

If starting pitching can get past the 5th and Freeman and Swanson can get out of their hitting slumps, they’ll be in great shape.


----------



## biggdogg

Snitker is doing a fantastic job with these kids. He needs a front of the rotation arm not named Teheran and a couple experienced stoppers in the pen. That's on management to make that happen. Folty needs to learn that a 1 pitch ground out/pop out is better that a 6 pitch strikeout. He throws way too many pitches fishing for K's when he has the stuff to just go after hitters. They're going to have to start managing Newcombs innings or he's going to run out of gas come mid August. Might be time to bring Allard up and see what the kid has got.

Every hitter is going to go through a tough slump at some point. I'd much rather Freeman and Swanson suffer them now than in September...


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> Snitker is doing a fantastic job with these kids. He needs a front of the rotation arm not named Teheran and a couple experienced stoppers in the pen. That's on management to make that happen. Folty needs to learn that a 1 pitch ground out/pop out is better that a 6 pitch strikeout. He throws way too many pitches fishing for K's when he has the stuff to just go after hitters. They're going to have to start managing Newcombs innings or he's going to run out of gas come mid August. Might be time to bring Allard up and see what the kid has got.
> 
> 
> 
> Every hitter is going to go through a tough slump at some point. I'd much rather Freeman and Swanson suffer them now than in September...



Tehran has never impressed me and yes Folty needs to learn some finesse. Maddux needs to give him some tips.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Maybe the Braves can snag this one. Not getting swept on the road is a good thing.

2-1 Braves


----------



## biggdogg

Looking like Freddie has the bat woke up. Rbi triple and a chance at the cycle when he comes up in the 9th...


----------



## someguyintraffic

Come on guys. Smoked the Cardinals and took a game in NY, should have been 2, and a game on the Brewers all on the road, against sure fire playoff teams. 5 and 4 last 3 series on the road. That means they can win on the road come playoff time.


----------



## biggdogg

I partially agree. They play extremely well on the road, but right now, they just don't have the bullpen to put away a good offense and they don't have an innings eater to save that pen some innings. Hopefully both issues will be addressed in the next few weeks.


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> I partially agree. They play extremely well on the road, but right now, they just don't have the bullpen to put away a good offense and they don't have an innings eater to save that pen some innings. Hopefully both issues will be addressed in the next few weeks.



Yep the pieces that are needed are arms. Theyve been pulling some folks up regular hoping to find  " that guy." I think weve gotta be real here. Long gone are the days or Smoltz, Maddux, Glavine.....and John Rocker. Were looking at a platoon approach on the pitchers mound.


----------



## westcobbdog

we need an arm or 2 and a big bat I am afraid.


----------



## biggdogg

Only place a bat would fit would be 3rd and I don't want to give up the prospects to get Machado or Moustakas knowing both would be gone come November. A couple arms in the pen and a front end starter should be prioritized. 

That said, it looks like Newcomb may be due a little break. He's looked rough the last three starts.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Things not going so favorably today. Looks like a .500 road  trip, which isnt awful.


----------



## biggdogg

.500 road trip against real good teams. Although today has turned into a laugher. Sloppy base running by Ender getting him benched that killed a potential rally and a questionable defensive decision by Dansby on a sure double play.


----------



## biggdogg

Four All-Stars this season. Freddie and Markakis starting and Folty and Albies make it as well.


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> Four All-Stars this season. Freddie and Markakis starting and Folty and Albies make it as well.


Cant believe the power Albies has. He could hit 30 hr easy.


----------



## DannyW

I hope none of our guys, and I am speaking of Freddie and Ozzie, participate in the home run derby if chosen...it may just be a coincidence but it sure seems to screw up some hitters.

But the thought of Albies and/or Altuve in the contest would be interesting...sort of like Spud Webb participating in the NBA slam dunk contest years ago.


----------



## DannyW

Now that was disappointing...we get Julio's "A" game but the Bullpen couldn't miss a bat. And speaking of bats, apparently the Brave's bats are still MIA somewhere in the greater St. Louis area.

The last week has been underwhelming, to say the least...


----------



## someguyintraffic

We need a win tonight fellas!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Man I bet  its hot down at Suntrust tonight!

Havent been able to drag myself to a game over the last  month and a half. Uncomfortable.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lets go Bravos pour it on!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow! Nice 6-run 6-hit 2nd-inning for the Braves.  Nice having the bats wake up. Hope the bullpen later does not try to give away the game so they can hopefully end their 2-game losing streak & try to keep up with the 1st place Phillies.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Braves batting around. Sent TOR SP packing in the 2nd. 6 - 0


----------



## someguyintraffic

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow! Nice 6-run 6-hit 2nd-inning for the Braves.  Nice having the bats wake up. Hope the bullpen later does not try to give away the game so they can hopefully end their 2-game losing streak & try to keep up with the 1st place Phillies.


They havent been good all year after a long road trip and 1st home game back. Knew theyd come ready tonight.


----------



## someguyintraffic

How bout that slide by Freddie?!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> How bout that slide by Freddie?!



Can only listen to it on the radio & watch the live web scoreboards.  I'll watch the video replays on the local news & MLB Youtube recap.  Braves sure did fire up the crowds with that smoking inning.

Way to stay passionate & fired up about the Braves for folks like me who tend to be negative when things are going bad.  Thanks for inspiring us & offering us hope for better things to come eventually during the low times when I try to shy away from posting so I do not drag others down with me. Way to hang in there.

Gotta go cut grass now.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Folty shut out through 6


----------



## someguyintraffic

Shut out over


----------



## someguyintraffic

Albies 1 shy of 20 HR before allstar break. Unreal.better sign him long term.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Wow Folty imploded.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Wow Folty imploded.



Major bummer after doing so good so far in the game.

Glad the Braves bats responded again in the next inning to get some insurance runs thanks to Ozzie's 2nd HR in the game now from both sides of the plate like ex-Braves Nick Swisher did in 2015.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice 51st win for the Braves.

Albies creating even more of a buzz at the All-Star game with his outstanding game of 4-RBI's & 2-HR's.

Phillies helped out losing to Mets tonight so Braves tied 'em now for 1st place.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017210202666479617



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017221347334873089



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017239476920254464



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017240765901299712



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017241422829780992


----------



## westcobbdog

Great slide and move Oz to lead off please.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to have a Braves game to get fired up about, despite them losing the last 6 of 7 games.  Sad to see Folty load up bases & give up a Grand Slam HR. Interesting hearing Albies say the previous time he had a 2 Homer game was in this past spring training when it did not count, as said near the end of the Fox Sports interview above.










> Albies homers twice in Braves' 9-5 win: 7/11/18
> 
> Published on July 11, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: The Braves scored six runs on six hits in the bottom of the 2nd inning, while Ozzie Albies homered twice in the 9-5 victory





http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380711115



> Scoring Summary
> 
> 2nd - Foltynewicz sacrificed into fielder's choice to first, Camargo scored, Swanson to second, Swanson to third, Foltynewicz to first on throwing error by catcher Maile.
> 
> 2nd - Inciarte doubled to deep right center, Swanson scored, Foltynewicz to third.
> 
> 2nd - Albies hit sacrifice fly to left, Foltynewicz scored, Inciarte to third.
> 
> 2nd - F. Freeman singled to right, Inciarte scored.
> 
> 2nd - Markakis doubled to left, F. Freeman scored, Markakis to third advancing on throw.
> 
> 2nd - Flowers singled to center, Markakis scored.
> 
> 6th - Albies homered to right (386 feet).
> 
> 8th - Albies homered to center (414 feet), Santana scored.


----------



## DannyW

And now a 3 game series against another 1st place team. The last two weeks have been brutal schedule-wise. The good news is that Arizona has been scuffling a bit...3 - 7 in their last 10 games.


----------



## biggdogg

New York, St. Louis and Milwaukee were really good teams. Especially NY and the Brew Crew. Arizona is a decent team in a garbage division. Kinda like the Nationals the last few years...


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lets go Braves. Put a whuppin' on them Rattlesnakes.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Sanchez dealing some nasty junk tonight.


----------



## biggdogg

Sanchez can't seem to catch a break. No run support when he starts. Zero.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Come on Dansby be a hometown hero!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Well maybe not


----------



## biggdogg

All star break couldn't come at a better time. That pen is going to need all four days to rest and some of the hitters obviously need a break. Still hoping AA swings a deal for a couple arms for the pen and a front line starter. San Diego's Brad Hand for the pen and Tampa's Chris Archer would be nice...


----------



## dixiecutter

Low budget team that over-achieved a few months. Lot's of what was touted all these years as "the future" is on the field now, hung out to dry. Front office is raking it in: the 4th lowest payroll in baseball, 11th highest attendance in baseball for '18, in the 10th smallest stadium. 

Liberty Media is earning max money from Suntrust Park revenues and low payroll. 

I predict we won't make a real trade deadline move, and the slide will continue. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Throwback

someguyintraffic said:


> Wow Folty imploded.



WHEn he hits 70 pitches a big claw should automatically pop up out of the ground and throw him out of the game


----------



## KyDawg

I am still not convinced we will finish above 500.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves have not forgotten how to lose or strikeout, losing 8 of the last 10 games, but at least the Phillies are losing now in the 9th inning. Gotta hit to score runs & to win games.


----------



## dixiecutter

KyDawg said:


> I am still not convinced we will finish above 500.



Not slugging at the 3/4/5 lately. We're allowing second to be stolen too much, we can't pitch, and not one outfielder is a threat to challenge a base runner, just sort of toss it in and hope they dont run much.


----------



## elfiii

Just like I predicted. The All Star break is here and the fade has begun.


----------



## KyDawg

The pitchers are learning a little more about our young hitters, the second or third time around. They young hitters will need to adjust or else.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Needed that win today


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having some Braves in the All-Star lineup. 

Seeing Braves in a red National league shirt brings in some 1st thoughts of them being traded to the Washington Nationals.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018927935548526592



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019352249452126210


----------



## someguyintraffic

Put Albies in. NL needs  some offense.


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> Put Albies in. NL needs  some offense.



Yeah, I was disappointed to see them pinch-hit for Albies in the 9th, but I get it...it's the all-star game and you want to get as many players as you can in the game. Besides, at 20 YO, you figure Albies will get another chance later in his career (and hopefully, many more chances).

Besides, you can't argue with the results...a game tieing 2 run homer by Gennett.


----------



## KyDawg

We need to make a couple of trades that would make Ted Turner proud.


----------



## biggdogg

KyDawg said:


> We need to make a couple of trades that would make Ted Turner proud.



Brad Hand, Joakim Soria and Chris Archer top my wish list. And I wish these beat reporters would PLEASE stop with the Mike Moustakas nonsense. He is not an upgrade over Camargo and definitely not worth trading any prospects for.


----------



## biggdogg

Brad Hand is off the market. Indians got one off my wish list dad-gummit...


----------



## someguyintraffic

Good looking start to the 2 nd half in D.C.

Sanchez got his run support. 8ks


----------



## someguyintraffic

Charlie Culberson should  play every game!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Braves had Sherzer and Strausburg arguing in the dugout.

Keep it up Bravos!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine team effort after a needed restful All-Star break for game 95 of 162, but 1st place Phillies keep winning to make it for some tough competition.  Acuna's lead-off batting was impressive.  Nice having Sanchez's good pitching collecting another win. Hope Albies' hamstring issue is not too bad & has a quicker recovery than expected. 










> Freeman leads Braves' offense in 8-5 win: 7/20/18
> 
> Published on July 20, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Freddie Freeman led the offense with three RBIs to back Anibal Sanchez's quality start in Braves' 8-5 win over the Nationals






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020460072340779011


----------



## Patriot44

A good solid performance!

As a life long Bravo's fan, I have always hated NY teams. I hate them! But over the past thirteen years and ESPECIALLY since 2010, I absolutely despise the Nats.

Brian Harper is the biggest dbag that the sport has ever seen, IMO.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hate they are rained out today..we are playing the Nats tough and giving them all they want lately.


----------



## walukabuck

Got the bad Folty today. Only thing for sure about him is he'll throw a ton of pitches. good or bad.


----------



## biggdogg

Foley has thrown fewer pitches than Sherzer does though 5. Folty is matching Sherzer blow for blow. Not sure which game you're watching.


----------



## walukabuck

biggdogg said:


> Foley has thrown fewer pitches than Sherzer does though 5. Folty is matching Sherzer blow for blow. Not sure which game you're watching.


Posted that while he was giving up three in the first. either way another 5+ inning start. that aint gettin it with this rotten bullpen


----------



## biggdogg

Oh you're absolutely right. The bullpen is atrocious.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Braves rolling in the 3rd in Miami.


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> Oh you're absolutely right. The bullpen is atrocious.



Could be  because the starting rotation can't avg more than 5.4 innings per outing. 4.01 era combined for bullpen. They ai nt that bad.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice needed confidence booster road win for the Braves unleashing their bats scoring in 7 of 9-innings which included Culberson's 4-hits, 3-RBI's, & Inciarte's 3-hits, 2-RBI's, Freddie's HR, Swanson's HR, giving Newcomb his 9th-win.  Gotta celebrate the good times when they come along.










> Braves erupt for 16 hits, 12 runs in win: 7/23/18
> 
> Published on July 23, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Sean Newcomb tossed six frames of one-run ball and five different Braves drove in at least two runs to lead them to a 12-1 win


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> Could be  because the starting rotation can't avg more than 5.4 innings per outing. 4.01 era combined for bullpen. They ai nt that bad.



This is true. But if you look, very few pitching staffs in the majors are pitching deeper into ball games anymore. It's not a problem with just our Brave's. Apparently nobody can throw more than 100 pitches in a game anymore. Heck, even the best pitcher in the NL (Sherzer) was done after 5+ Friday night and he had thrown 112 pitches when they pulled him. The league average for starters is right at 6 innings. That being the case, you have to build your pen around that strategy. And the Brave's pen ain't built that way.


----------



## DannyW

The Braves pitchers have several issues, but one of the biggest is walks.

Despite playing the fewest games in all of MLB (97 games, the MLB average is 100) the Braves have issued the 4th highest number of walks. The fewest number of walks is by the Cleveland pitchers who have issued 150 fewer walks than the Braves despite playing more games.

Walks mean more than just additional baserunners. Obviously baserunners are important but it also causes the pitchers to work more often from the stretch. Walks force the manager to warm up more relievers just in case (and the process of warming up is at least 1/2 the wear on a reliever's arm). And of course they run up the pitch count to that modern day magical 100 pitch limit much faster and earlier in the game. 

As a manager it would drive me nuts to bring in a reliever, a professional pitcher, and watch him walk the first hitter they faced.


----------



## biggdogg

The majority of the walks are by the bullpen. At one point the Braves pen led the NL by a wide margin in walks. Not sure where they stand now, but I would imagine they would be at or near the top of the league.

Btw... Julio just got shellacked...


----------



## walukabuck

Even when things were going well earlier in the season you could see the issues that will come back to bite a team over the course of six months. If management is serious about making a run at this season, picking up some quality pitching depth in the next week is a must. Whether it's help in the rotation, the bullpen or both. Have heard rumors of getting help on the left side of the infield, which is fine, but the pitching needs to be addressed yesterday.

As an aside, the way the game is being played and managed in today's game is some backward thinking garbage. Analytics is killing the game. A bunch of nerds have taken over the game and tried to quantify baseball. You cannot take the human element out of a game played by humans. Hoping this junk science runs it's course and the game begins to be played right again.


----------



## biggdogg

I said it from the beginning. I don't think the Braves are a postseason team and I still believe that. Philly has the money to fix their needs and win the division and the East won't get a Wild Card. It would be awesome to see them in the playoffs again, but I do not want to see them sell the farm for a marginal upgrade to the rotation. There just isn't a good front line starter available now and there will be better options available in the off season. I would like to see some upgrades added to the pen, but no amount of mid-season upgrades will put the Braves in a position to beat Milwaukee or LA in a 7 game series. And they certainly won't be able to put the pieces together to take down a Houston, Boston or NY in the Wold Series. If you can get Soria from the White Sox and/or Deikman from the Rangers to solidify the pen without giving up too much, go for it and call it a day. This is an 85-87 win team, and I'm fine with that.

This off-season, make a run at Keuchel and Kimbrell, find a long term catcher (I'm holding out hope that AA can get Realmuto out of Miami...) and a right fielder (most likely Markakis unless they trade for one...) and 2019 will definitely be fun to watch.

And for God's sake, find a sucker to take Teheran. Even if it's for just a bucket of water logged BP balls...


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yep as much as I would have like to see them make a run this year just don't see it happening. This weekends series will likely end all hope when LA a team who isn't afraid to make big moves to win it all will clobber us prolly 4 times lol.


----------



## biggdogg

The LA series won't be a make or break the season. Heck, the Braves could possibly split the series, especially since Teheran won't pitch in the series. But I do think the Philly's are built better for sustained success at this point. As long as we finish above the Nat's, I'm good.


----------



## toyota4x4h

biggdogg said:


> The LA series won't be a make or break the season. Heck, the Braves could possibly split the series, especially since Teheran won't pitch in the series. But I do think the Philly's are built better for sustained success at this point. As long as we finish above the Nat's, I'm good.



It amazes me how Boston is in the 70 win club. I mean I feel like the Braves are doing great then I realize that Boston has won 20 games more than us dang!


----------



## DannyW

toyota4x4h said:


> It amazes me how Boston is in the 70 win club. I mean I feel like the Braves are doing great then I realize that Boston has won 20 games more than us dang!



The joys of being a mid-market franchise owned by a publicly traded media conglomerate...


----------



## spurrs and racks

well, we are playing .500 ball at best now. We cannot afford another 3 wins out of 11 game streak....8 loses of 11 games sorry

Albies will be back for the weekend. And threw it all, these great kids and all, we still go as Freddie goes.

Chop On!

s&r


----------



## KyDawg

spurrs and racks said:


> well, we are playing .500 ball at best now. We cannot afford another 8 wins out of 11 game streak....
> 
> Albies will be back for the weekend. And threw it all, these great kids and all, we still go as Freddie goes.
> 
> Chop On!
> 
> s&r



This is the root of all our issues. The Braves are being run like a dime store. We need someone ate the top, who is an enthusiastic leader, and a "the buck stops here" guy. A gut that realizes that the seats need to be filled. I dont think we will be relevant again, until this franchise has a face.


----------



## DannyW

KyDawg said:


> This is the root of all our issues. The Braves are being run like a dime store. We need someone ate the top, who is an enthusiastic leader, and a "the buck stops here" guy. A gut that realizes that the seats need to be filled. I dont think we will be relevant again, until this franchise has a face.



You got it...an owner with a face, like a Hal Steinbrenner or John Henry, measures success by wins, losses and championship rings. A corporation measures success by Gross Margins and Net Income.

The Braves are one of only two franchises owned by a publicly traded company that has to answer to shareholders (Toronto is the other). It's hard enough to build a winning team but when you work in a framework of financial oversight on your every move, it makes it a unique challenge.

You may love him or hate him but I miss Ted Turner.


----------



## KyDawg

I liked Ted Turner as a Baseball team owner, with deep pockets. I think he also coached the team for a game or so, before MLB stopped him.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> I liked Ted Turner as a Baseball team owner, with deep pockets. I think he also coached the team for a game or so, before MLB stopped him.



Maybe he will buy the team back at a discounted price.


----------



## someguyintraffic

How the Braves gonna let a team fly cross the country  and come in to town and slap us around? Folty throws 87 pitches by 4th and giving up hits to Kershaw. Last night they ate our lunch.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Folty looking like hot garbage 2 nite


Come on man you aint gotta throw 95 every pitch!


----------



## dixiecutter

KyDawg said:


> This is the root of all our issues. The Braves are being run like a dime store. We need someone ate the top, who is an enthusiastic leader, and a "the buck stops here" guy. A gut that realizes that the seats need to be filled. I dont think we will be relevant again, until this franchise has a face.



Because the seats _are _filled. Dime store it is. We're down to one win a week. They told us on tv...well they just need a break, this allstar break will help. Lol. We know better than to sell the farm in 18, but we also know better than to assume we'll lead the division the entire first half next year. It's being mishandled.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Johnny Venters back hurling for the Braves. 3 Tommy John's and still pitching.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Kershaw eating our lunch. $10 k a pitch pitcher.


----------



## Patriot44

Bravo's need an intervention right now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Seems like the only thing that matters was getting Braves into the All-Star game before & now only Chipper Jones' Hall of Fame ceremony on Sunday.


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> How the Braves gonna let a team fly cross the country  and come in to town and slap us around? Folty throws 87 pitches by 4th and giving up hits to Kershaw. Last night they ate our lunch.



Dodgers went from dead last, 2 games under .500 in the West to leading the division in the span of six weeks. It ain't just the Braves lunch they been eating.
This is why I think it would a fools errand for the Braves to go "all in" at the deadline. There just isn't enough the Braves can do without selling the farm to compete with LA, Arizona, Chicago or Milwaukee.


----------



## dixiecutter

someguyintraffic said:


> Kershaw eating our lunch. $10 k a pitch pitcher.


I did the math on this, you're right. Never thought of it this way. $32 mil ÷ 30 starts x 100 pitches. Dang.


----------



## someguyintraffic

dixiecutter said:


> I did the math on this, you're right. Never thought of it this way. $32 mil ÷ 30 starts x 100 pitches. Dang.



Isnt that crazy to think about?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Heads up for tonight, Albies is NOT in the starting lineup for this evening's game. Hope he's OK & injury is healing well.



EDIT UPDATE:  Father just called as he's watching game on TV, announcers reported Albies was allowed to play 2 games after returning from his injury & they are letting him take a precautionary rest break today, as the radio game reported Culberson hitting the left field fence for a double in the 1st-inning.

Braves website update on Albies: 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ozzie-albies-gets-day-to-rest-hamstring-injury/c-287790458 

*Albies gets day to rest tight hamstring*


----------



## mark-7mag

They’re playing with no intensity. Good news is they could retake the division  lead in a  4 day period. A wildcard berth is out of the question


----------



## biggdogg

Wild card was never really a consideration. If the West doesn't get both Wild cards, then the 2nd will come out of the Central. I think the Braves and Phillies end up beating each other up in September and Washington walks away with the division. Truth be told, considering where we are in the rebuild, 85 wins and 2nd or 3rd in the (L)east is a great season. And I've said that from the beginning.


----------



## someguyintraffic

A lot of baseball left


----------



## walukabuck

Newcomb doing something but I can't say what


----------



## someguyintraffic

walukabuck said:


> Newcomb doing something but I can't say what



Nearly threw a no hitter is what.

Braves salvage one out of series.

Phillies and  Nats lost.

Lots of beisbol left


----------



## someguyintraffic

Did it against a World Series 17 ball club too.


----------



## Patriot44

Heartbroken for the man!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice outing for the young Newckie which will be tough to repeat while preventing the Braves from being swept at home & making HoF Chipper proud.


----------



## walukabuck

So who is the guilty one who said he had a no-hitter going?


----------



## Twiggbuster

Newcomb showed his stuff today against a very good team.
I believe he is going to help Braves get to the playoffs


----------



## DannyW

Newcomb has every right to be disappointed...he was within 1 strike of a no-hitter. 

But he would be smart to remember this. There are three Atlanta Braves pitchers who never even came close to his performance today, and those three pitchers are all in the HOF.

All no-hitters have a degree of luck, and Sean Newcomb did not receive that luck today.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great memorable game win for Newcomb & Braves. 










> Newcomb flirts with no-hitter in 4-1 win: 7/29/18
> 
> Published on July 29, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Sean Newcomb took a no-hitter to the 9th inning, while Nick Markakis drove in 3 RBIs in the Braves' 4-1 win


----------



## biggdogg

That was the 2nd 8+ inning no hitter for a braves pitcher in less than a year if I remember right. Folty took a no-no into the 8th against the A's last season.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> That was the 2nd 8+ inning no hitter for a braves pitcher in less than a year if I remember right. Folty took a no-no into the 8th against the A's last season.


They have got to get their pitchers going 7 innings and stop the usual 5 or 6. Once they get them going late 7 and 8, I thin we see more.


----------



## DannyW

In the past I have been a little critical of how many pitchers the Braves have drafted or traded for over the past 3 years. I thought they should have been more balanced by getting more bats and position players. But so far their "pitching first" strategy seems to be working.

You gotta like Folty and Newcomb as starters. Soroka and Fried are still unproven but show good promise. And there is another wave of guys like Gohara, Allard, Wright, Touissant, Anderson and Wentz coming in the next year or two. All seem to be living up to their potential as quality MLB pitchers.

Now some of these guys will inevitably fall by the wayside either from injury or from simply not being quite good enough to pitch in the big leagues. But still. from these 10 arms you will probably get 6-7 bonafide major league starting pitchers.

In the field the Braves could use an upgrade at catcher, and maybe 3rd base. And they will need a new right fielder in the next couple of years. Some of these needs could come from their own system (Pache and Riley?) They may have to trade for their catcher of the future but they have plenty of capital in the form of excess starting pitchers,

Overall it looks like the next few years may be a good time to be a Braves fan.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> In the past I have been a little critical of how many pitchers the Braves have drafted or traded for over the past 3 years. I thought they should have been more balanced by getting more bats and position players. But so far their "pitching first" strategy seems to be working.
> 
> You gotta like Folty and Newcomb as starters. Soroka and Fried are still unproven but show good promise. And there is another wave of guys like Gohara, Allard, Wright, Touissant, Anderson and Wentz coming in the next year or two. All seem to be living up to their potential as quality MLB pitchers.
> 
> Now some of these guys will inevitably fall by the wayside either from injury or from simply not being quite good enough to pitch in the big leagues. But still. from these 10 arms you will probably get 6-7 bonafide major league starting pitchers.
> 
> In the field the Braves could use an upgrade at catcher, and maybe 3rd base. And they will need a new right fielder in the next couple of years. Some of these needs could come from their own system (Pache and Riley?) They may have to trade for their catcher of the future but they have plenty of capital in the form of excess starting pitchers,
> 
> Overall it looks like the next few years may be a good time to be a Braves fan.



Riley will most likely be here in late April '19 with Pache and William Contreras (catcher) will probably be September call ups in '19 or early '20 debuts. There just aren't any solid catchers available until Contreras is ready and I don't really see the Marlins putting Realmuto on the market. Toussaint, Allard and Wright will probably be in Atlanta sooner rather than later as well. I'm betting Markakis gets a 2 year deal to give Pache more time, and Suzuki probably comes back at catcher with another free agent short-timer replacing Flowers. Riley will give the Braves the ability to have Camargo and Culberson on the bench and both can play anywhere on the diamond.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We have a pretty good team. At the plate as good as I have ever seen in an ATL Braves uniform. Defensively we are sharp enough, not a weakness anywhere on the field with the glove.

We are going as far as our starting pitching carries us.

Chop on!

s&r


----------



## DannyW

spurrs and racks said:


> Defensively we are sharp enough, not a weakness anywhere on the field with the glove.



Agreed. Defensively the Braves are good enough right now to play in the last game of the year. They are tied for 5th best fielding percentage and for 7th in fewest errors in all of MLB. I even like Carmargo at 3rd base, but you really like a little more consistency and pop from your hot corner bat.

But Camargo has had some big at bats this year. I think BiggDogg is correct...Carmargo and Culbertson are very good, and maybe even elite, bench guys that can be plugged and played just about anywhere on the field without missing a beat.


----------



## spurrs and racks

pitching.....it's about our pitching at this point. 

Pitching will carry us , or not do so the remainder of this season.

Pitching and defense, cannot do without it. Our offense is good enough. We cannot give up 4 or 5 runs every ballgame.

Starting pitching has to step it up.

s&r


----------



## DannyW

Well...BiggDogg was right about something else...the Braves just announced that Kolby Allard will make his big league debut tomorrow night against the Marlins. He has pitched 353 inning of minor league ball with a career ERA of 2.96. He has 22 wins against 18 losses...although I have always considered ERA to be a better measurement of performance than wins and losses.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Well...BiggDogg was right about something else...the Braves just announced that Kolby Allard will make his big league debut tomorrow night against the Marlins. He has pitched 353 inning of minor league ball with a career ERA of 2.96. He has 22 wins against 18 losses...although I have always considered ERA to be a better measurement of performance than wins and losses.



Saw that posted, too.  Thanks for getting the good news out. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/left-hander-kolby-allard-to-make-mlb-debut/c-288064334 

*Allard to make big league debut on Tuesday*

2:16 PM EDT


AND 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-trade-for-reliever-brad-brach/c-287965848 

*Braves land righty reliever Brach from O's*

July 29th, 2018



> Braves bolstered their bullpen on Sunday with the acquisition of reliever Brad Brach from the Orioles




AND 


Braves tweets: 



> In order to make room on the active roster, the club placed LHP Sam Freeman on the 10-day disabled list, retroactive to July 29, with left shoulder inflammation.





> The Atlanta Braves today acquired RHP Brad Brach from the Baltimore Orioles in exchange for an international signing slot.


----------



## elfiii

spurrs and racks said:


> pitching.....it's about our pitching at this point.
> 
> Pitching will carry us , or not do so the remainder of this season.
> 
> Pitching and defense, cannot do without it. Our offense is good enough. We cannot give up 4 or 5 runs every ballgame.
> 
> Starting pitching has to step it up.
> 
> s&r



Yep, it's always about the pitching. The Braves need 2 more world class starting pitchers.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Okay, let's not throw a bp walk fest Teheran.

Should whup the fish.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Right on que Teheran walk first batter.

He's gotta go.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Weak link in the rotation


----------



## someguyintraffic

Unreal. What a bum. Walk and a hr


----------



## biggdogg

I was excited when I saw that Allard had gotten the call thinking he would be starting tonight and Julio had gotten traded for a soggy roll of toilet paper,  but nooooo...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves while Phillies lose in 13-innings to put us only 0.5 games behind.

Right after tonight's game, Braves announce trade for a Reds bat, but sorry to lose RHP Lucas Sims & young bat Tucker.










> Freeman, Acuna homer in Braves' 5-3 victory: 7/30/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. and Freddie Freeman each hit solo homers while Julio Teheran recorded an RBI and his eighth win of the season





Braves tweet:



> Braves with 10+ HR as a 20 year old:
> 
> Eddie Mathews (1952)
> Hank Aaron (1954)
> Joe Torre (1961)
> Bob Horner (1978)
> Andruw Jones (1997)
> Jason Heyward (2010)
> Ronald Acuña Jr. (2018)












https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/adam-duvall-traded-to-braves/c-288122448

*Braves acquire Duvall from Reds for 3 players*

10:56 PM EDT



> Braves on Monday night acquired veteran outfielder Adam Duvall from the Reds in exchange for right-handers Lucas Sims and Matt Wisler, as well as outfielder Preston Tucker.





> Duvall, 29, hit .205 with 15 home runs and 61 RBI in 105 games with Cincinnati this season. The 6-foot-1, 215-pound native of Louisville, Ky., hit 64 home runs over the previous two seasons (33 in 2016 and 31 in 2017) and made the National League All-Star team in 2016. His 79 home runs since the beginning of the 2016 season are tied for the fifth most in the National League. He also was a finalist for the Rawlings Gold Glove Award in each of the last two seasons.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024125085899210755


----------



## KyDawg

That is a typical Brave trade, give them two good prospects for a guy that cant his weight. 205 BA, you got to be kidding me. This is right up there with the Yankees getting Ruth. Not


----------



## biggdogg

Duvall is a very good defender, an option off the bench and he is a former All-Star who hit 30 hr's each of the last 2 seasons. He's having a bad season average wise (not that he's ever been a high average guy...), but so is Ender. Maybe a change of scenery helps, maybe not. Tucker, Sims and Wisler were all likely going to be removed from the 40 man roster in the off season and none of them has produced much outside of Tucker's hot start to the season. Not to mention Tucker and Wisler are both out of minor league options after the season. And let's face it, Lucas Sims needs to pitch in a BIG park (think Yellowstone...). He is as prone, if not more so, to the long ball as Julio is. He won't do any better in Cincy. AA has added two arms to the pen essentially for nothing and a bat off the bench for three players that would most likely be in some other teams system in a couple months anyway.

In all three acquisitions, if the players don't work out, the Braves have very little invested. And if they do work out, AA looks like a genius. Or in the case of the two relievers he got for international bonus money he can't use, if they perform well, he looks like a crook...


----------



## DannyW

I kind of get it...Wisler and Sims had been given fair chances to prove themselves and failed. They were both highly regarded at one time but no longer. Duvall has averaged 31 HR's and 101 RBI's over the past two seasons, and he is an above average defender. The low BA is a little concerning though.

According to the Braves, the plan moving forward is against LH starters they will move Acuna to center and play Duvall in left. Ender moves to the bench except when they face RH starters. I suppose it also gives the Braves an option to rest Markakis a few times down the stretch...he has played every game so far this season and might benefit from a day of rest now and then.

Interesting fact...since the start of 2016, Duvall has more HR's (79 vs 78) and RBI's (263 vs 235) than Bryce Harper with an only slightly worse BA (.214 vs .227). And he is a much better defender than Harper. Let that one sink in.


----------



## biggdogg

I believe another side to this trade is it gives the Braves another RF option if Markakis ends up being too expensive to resign. Duvall is going to be in his first year of arbitration eligibility after the season, which basically puts him under team control for another 2-3 years.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Called up a AAA arm tonight to start.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> I believe another side to this trade is it gives the Braves another RF option if Markakis ends up being too expensive to resign. Duvall is going to be in his first year of arbitration eligibility after the season, which basically puts him under team control for another 2-3 years.



Yes...Duvall is under team control until 2022.  And with the trade, the Braves open up 2 slots on their 40 man roster which means another prospect has a chance to move up.

The more I look at this trade the more I like it.


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> Called up a AAA arm tonight to start.



Yep. That would be Kolby Allard, I'm surprised it took this long for him to get that call...


----------



## mark-7mag

biggdogg said:


> I believe another side to this trade is it gives the Braves another RF option if Markakis ends up being too expensive to resign. Duvall is going to be in his first year of arbitration eligibility after the season, which basically puts him under team control for another 2-3 years.


I agree. I think Markakis is already making 10 million . After this season, he'll want more. I can't see signing him at his age for a long contract and more money. Wisler and Sims are just mediocre pitchers and that's all they'll ever be. The trade opens up a couple spots to try some new talent


----------



## Patriot44

It's not a bad day to be a Brave!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> That is a typical Brave trade, give them two good prospects for a guy that cant his weight. 205 BA, you got to be kidding me. This is right up there with the Yankees getting Ruth. Not



Yep. Look around the league and count the number of Braves All Stars playing for other teams. The Braves specialize in trading down. That's so they can rebuild next year.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> I believe another side to this trade is it gives the Braves another RF option if Markakis ends up being too expensive to resign. Duvall is going to be in his first year of arbitration eligibility after the season, which basically puts him under team control for another 2-3 years.



With the year Markakis is having the Braves would be fools to let him get away. .317 BA, .383 OBP, .483 Slg and 65 RBI's as of last night. He's on track to be 100+ RBI's for the year and his defense is still tip top.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Just before today's 4pm trade deadline, looks like Braves acquired an Oriole's starting pitcher . . .

I was watching to see if Braves were going to get Tampa Bay Rays pitcher Archer with all the sports rumors swirling recently but reckon it's not happening with no new reports.

Pitchers in the AL East have tougher challenges going against Yankees & Red Sox top teams, but could have learned & grown helpful skills against top competitors.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kevin-gausman-traded-to-braves/c-288197586

*Braves agree to deal for O's Kevin Gausman*

3:32 PM EDT



> Braves have agreed to a deal for Orioles right-hander Kevin Gausman





> Gausman, under team control through 2020, joins reliever Brad Brach, who was dealt to Atlanta on Sunday. The 27-year-old Gausman has pitched parts of six years for the Orioles, going 5-8 with a 4.43 ERA in 21 starts this season. The righty has made 30 or more starts in each of the past two seasons, and he was drafted by Baltimore as the fourth overall pick in 2012.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024388295797694464


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/bra...nd-rhp-darren-oday-from-baltimore/c-288208632

*Braves acquire RHP Kevin Gausman and RHP Darren O'Day from Baltimore*

Braves send four minor leaguers and international signing slots to the Orioles

7 minutes ago



> O'Day, 35, compiled a 3.60 ERA (8 ER/20.0 IP) and two saves in 20 games for the Orioles this season before landing on the disabled list with a strained left hamstring on June 27. He was transferred to the 60-day disabled list two days later. For his career, O'Day is 36-19 with a 2.56 ERA (158 ER/555.0 IP) and 21 saves in 577 games, all in relief. The 6-foot-4, 220-pound native of Jacksonsville, Fla., signed a four-year contract with Baltimore prior to the 2016 season.



















Other previous acquisition reminders below . . .














Tonight's starting pitcher reminder below . . .


----------



## biggdogg

O'Day will probably never pitch for Atlanta. He is just a throw-in salary dump. Three of the prospects we gave up I've never heard of and the on that I have heard of, Phillips, made his ML debut right before the All-Star break and has pitched in 2 or 3 games. I had never heard of him up until then.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> With the year Markakis is having the Braves would be fools to let him get away. .317 BA, .383 OBP, .483 Slg and 65 RBI's as of last night. He's on track to be 100+ RBI's for the year and his defense is still tip top.



Regardless of the season he's having, it would be hard to justify getting in a bidding war for a 34 year old outfielder that is having his best year closer to the end of his career. I didn't say they were going to let him walk, just that the Duvall acquisition is the Braves hedging their bets...


----------



## mark-7mag

I like the last trade as well. We didn't have to  give up any "top" prospects and he is a solid starter.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> O'Day will probably never pitch for Atlanta. He is just a throw-in salary dump. Three of the prospects we gave up I've never heard of and the on that I have heard of, Phillips, made his ML debut right before the All-Star break and has pitched in 2 or 3 games. I had never heard of him up until then.



A bit more info on who the Braves gave up . . . 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/24246042/baltimore-orioles-trade-kevin-gausman-atlanta-braves 



> (catcher) Cumberland, 23, was selected by the Braves in the second round of the 2016 draft. He is hitting .228 with 11 home runs and 39 RBIs in two levels of the Braves' system this season. He is currently at Double-A Mississippi.





> Phillips has an 8.53 ERA in four appearances with the Braves this season. The 23-year-old right-hander is 4-4 with a 1.99 ERA in 31 appearances for Triple-A Gwinnett.





> Zimmermann, a 23-year-old left-hander, is 9-4 with a 2.86 ERA in two levels of the Braves' system this season. He also is currently at Double-A Mississippi.





> Encarnacion, 20, is hitting .288 with 10 home runs and 57 RBIs for Class-A Rome this season.


----------



## DannyW

Time will tell but IMO the Braves are a better team tonight that they were 24 hours ago. And they gave up very little to accomplish that....kudos to AA.


----------



## biggdogg

They have up no top prospects. That gives AA another couple months to assess what he has in the system and figure out who he might use as trade chips this off season. And he will also have a lot of available cash to go after difference makers ( Keuchel and Kimbrel... here's hoping) and maybe keep Markakis around on a 2 year deal or so.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In the interview from last night below, Braves GM Alex Anthopoulos says lots of what was previously said earlier in the thread about the Duvall trade which I probably should've posted last night, but he includes other good details while being more open about his considerations than I expected, too.










> Braves GM Alex Anthopoulos breaks down trade for Adam Duvall
> 
> FOX Sports South
> 
> 20 hours ago
> 
> Published on July 30, 2018
> 
> Braves GM Alex Anthopoulos discusses the team's trade for Adam Duvall in exchange for Matt Wisler, Lucas Sims and Preston Tucker.




OR



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024146929272274946


Here's Duvall's background info history at both web links below in case you're interested . . . 


http://m.mlb.com/player/594807/adam-duvall?year=2018&stats=career-r-hitting-mlb 

or 

http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/_/id/32664/adam-duvall


----------



## someguyintraffic

Allard gets a start in a downpour and puts 2 on. Gets a pop out and double play. Me likey.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not a bad start for Acuna to draw 1st blood with his 11th HR to support their new young pitcher.

EDIT UPDATE:  Allard's 1st AB is a single to right center advancing Swanson to 3rd.  Now, time for him to get his 1st K or SO.


----------



## someguyintraffic

This kid has some grit


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Surprisingly, Allard was able to get out of some jams & loading the bases.  Glad Braves bats are generating lots of hits & runs, scoring in 6 of 7-innings with 3-HR's & all starters have at least 1-hit thru the 6th so far, while their 5-run 4th-inning was a big help.  Braves need to win this one to keep up with the Phillies winning over the Red Sox tonight. 

EDIT UPDATES above.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Shellacking


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on a fine win for the Braves. 

Wonder what had them fired up so much with all the scoring & hitting, 11-runs & 19-hits???  Was it all the trades?  Was it the new pitcher?










> Acuna, Allard lead Braves to 11-6 victory: 7/31/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. went 3-for-5 with a home run and two RBIs and Kolby Allard singled, scored and earned the win in his MLB debut






Braves tweet highlights:



> The estimated start time of tonight’s game is now 9pm.
> 
> 
> .@ronaldacunajr24 launches his first career leadoff home run!
> 
> 
> Professional hitter @KolbyAllard picks up a single in his first career at-bat!
> 
> 
> Nick Markakis delivers his 12th homer of the season and puts the #Braves up 3-0!
> 
> 
> First career strikeout for @KolbyAllard
> 
> 
> Some people are saying @KolbyAllard is the greatest hitter in baseball.
> 
> 
> .@austinriley1308 dishing dirt …
> @KolbyAllard was playing #Fortnite when he got the word he was being called up.
> 
> 
> Zuk clears the  bases with a (bases loaded) double!
> #Braves up 8-2!
> 
> 
> CamarGONE!
> @camargo's solo shot makes it a 10-5 #Braves lead!
> 
> 
> Congratulations to @KolbyAllard for his first big-league win!
> 
> 
> At the age of 20 years, 352 days, @KolbyAllard became the youngest left-hander to win his debut for the #Braves since Charlie Vaughan did so on September 3, 1966 at the age of 18 years, 332 days.
> 
> 
> “Hitting is contagious and a couple of guys can get the whole team going.”
> — Nick Markakis on a night in which @Braves bats feasted on Marlins pitching for 11 runs and 19 hits.
> 
> 
> RECAP: Acuña Jr. homers, Inciarte collects 4 hits in #Braves victory vs. Marlins.


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> Shellacking


That would be what the Nats did to the Mets last night... ouch!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Maybe they are making a run at this thang!


----------



## elfiii

Allard looked decent for the first start of the youngest pitcher in baseball. Lot's of first pitch strikes but he had some control problems that ran his pitch count up quick in the early innings. He battled his way out of a bases loaded situation too. He only had 1 K though. He swings a mean bat too. A base hit and an RBI, reached on an error and then laid down a nice sac bunt.

Straily had a bad night for the Marlins. Braves bats were on fire.

I'm still not a believer. I've seen all of this before.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice seeing Kolby starting to give it a go on the mound. Not long after last night's game, looks like Allard was sent back to the minors.  Nice to see his offensive help I was not expecting with his single, 2 sacrifices to advance base runners, & scoring a run.  Giving up 9-hits & 4-runs which included making it to the 6th giving up 3-hits in a row to start the inning before being pulled with 81-pitches was all the coach would allow.  Reckon he needs a bit more time to work on his stuff while trying out new pitching acquisition Gausman for Friday's game.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024746957275889666


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> That would be what the Nats did to the Mets last night... ouch!



Last night, sent that MLB video game recap to my family after the team franchise record lopsided blowout.  July 7th was another memorable Nats 18-7 blowout of the Marlins where Mark Reynolds went 5-for-5, including 2-HR's & 10-RBI's.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tonight's game cancelled & rescheduled . . . 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024824134826639360


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Allard looked decent for the first start of the youngest pitcher in baseball. Lot's of first pitch strikes but he had some control problems that ran his pitch count up quick in the early innings. He battled his way out of a bases loaded situation too. He only had 1 K though. He swings a mean bat too. A base hit and an RBI, reached on an error and then laid down a nice sac bunt.
> 
> Straily had a bad night for the Marlins. Braves bats were on fire.
> 
> I'm still not a believer. I've seen all of this before.



Anybody that has watched the Braves for very long has seen this over and over. Except the ones that jumped on the Band wagon in the nineties.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like the starting lineup showing new acquisition Duvall in LF with Inciarte on the bench after his 4-hits in the last game. 

Rainout moved Gausman's start to Saturday.


----------



## DannyW

KyDawg said:


> Anybody that has watched the Braves for very long has seen this over and over. Except the ones that jumped on the Band wagon in the nineties.


 
Yep...after the 30 or 40th time being disappointed, by ANY of the Atlanta professional sports teams, you tend to be a little jaded. I know I am.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win to stay close to the 1st place Phillies as new addition reliever Brach did fine on his 1st outing.  










> Camargo, Foltynewicz lead Braves to 4-2 win: 8/2/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Johan Camargo knocked a key two-run double and Mike Foltynewicz tossed six strong innings in the Braves' 4-2 vs. the Mets





49-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025163593417977859


----------



## westcobbdog

We had something like 16 men in order sat down but still won vs Metz.

Like our new bullpen arm.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Bravos in the hunt baby!
ATL has owned the Mets this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Unfortunately everybody has owned the Mets this year. I hope they end up 100 games out of first place.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to get a win to keep up with the Phillies.  Great night of pitching for both starting pitchers getting 9-K's as Braves narrowly beat tough deGrom for the 5th time this season while Sanchez's 6-innings only gives up 1-run & 2-hits & bullpen gives up nothing for another fine showing. Camargo's 13th HR is only the 8th HR deGrom has given up this season. 










> Sanchez and Albies lead Braves to a 2-1 win: 8/3/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Anibal Sanchez struck out nine in six innings while Ozzie Albies drove in the winning run in the Braves' 2-1 win over the Mets





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/anibal-sanchez-outduels-jacob-degrom/c-288737788 

*Braves win 5th straight, thwart deGrom again*

Sanchez allows 2 hits over 6 IP; Atlanta 5-0 when Mets' ace starts 



> For the fifth time this season, the Braves managed little against the Major League ERA leader. And for the fifth time in five tries, they won anyway. Atlanta has scored four runs in 33 innings against deGrom this season; they are 5-0 in those games.


----------



## biggdogg

deGrom is something else. How many pitchers have had a losing season with a sub 2.00 ERA?


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> deGrom is something else. How many pitchers have had a losing season with a sub 2.00 ERA?



Yes he is...I just saw where he did not make the major league until he was 26 years old. That's kind of amazing.

I think the Mets made a tactical error in not trading him before the deadline. They stink this year and probably won't be contenders again for 2-3 years. Some teams would have opened up their minor league roster and said "grab you a handful" in exchange for his services.

A couple years ago we traded the best reliever and best defensive shortstop in the majors for prospects. It's painful to let go of your best players but sometimes the best course for improving your team is addition through subtraction.


----------



## elfiii

someguyintraffic said:


> Shellacking



Yep. No doubt about it. The Braves were shellacked last night. In fact, they got two coats of shellac.


----------



## Patriot44

elfiii said:


> Yep. No doubt about it. The Braves were shellacked last night. In fact, they got two coats of shellac.


I hope your next baby is born nekkid!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on their fine 60th win to take the series, but 1st place Phillies have 63-wins. 

Teheran starts the scoring rally in the 5th with 1st career HR. 

Inciarte with 3-hits ties the game with his 2-run HR in the 7th. 

Acuna's single in the 9th drives in Inciarte to take the lead. 

Markakis with 4-hits wins the game with his HR in the 10th. 

Reliever Biddle gets his 1st career save. 










> Markakis' homer in 10th powers Braves to win: 8/5/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Nick Markakis recorded four hits, including the go-ahead homer in the 10th, while Ender Inciarte collected three hits




44-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026207288472813573

43-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026183990645088257

41-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026173927222071297


----------



## westcobbdog

Time to extend Nick, he is a solid piece to any ball club. 

Nice win vs the Metz.


----------



## mark-7mag

westcobbdog said:


> Time to extend Nick, he is a solid piece to any ball club.
> 
> Nice win vs the Metz.


I can’t believe the way he’s playing. However, i wouldn’t give him more than a two year contract and I think he’ll want more. Inciarte is finally playing ball. I think the trade that brought in Duvall lit a fire under him. If we don’t resign Markakis, Acuna, Duvall and Inciarte will be a good combo in the outfield


----------



## biggdogg

Markakis would be a fool not to test the free agent market. Once the dust settles and Harper signs (hopefully with a west coast team...), there will be a bunch of ball clubs sitting on a bunch of money looking for a right fielder. I'd love to see him back on a two year deal, max, but I think the Braves end up backing away from the table once teams turn their attention away from Harper.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We need a closer


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> We need a closer



Yes, he's young. But Minter has done a fantastic job since taking on the role. That was his first blown save.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Minter has 8 saves, 3 blown saves, 4 wins which translate to him being pulled out of the fire 4 times by the offense after he allowed the game to be tied.


----------



## spurrs and racks

he is about .500


----------



## biggdogg

Then I stand corrected. I heard Chip Caray mention it was his first blown save yesterday. He's still way better than Vizcaieno (or however you spell it...). I've read several times that Kimbrell will be high on AA's shopping list this winter. No whether he can compete with those Bean-town dollars or not is another story...


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> Time to extend Nick, he is a solid piece to any ball club.
> 
> Nice win vs the Metz.



Definitely. I agree on a two year deal. He's red hot right now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Braves bullpen for their award! 

Looks like we're seeing unexpected signs of Braves bullpen improvements while getting an MLB award & complimentary words from the press. Good for them.  Hope it continues on this trend of getting better, but I'm not banking on it or having high expectations.  I'll believe when I see it, as usual. It's nice when pitching can reach 50% good at times, but no team is perfect, especially during the rebuilding process, & I'll keep trying to avoid getting too disappointed when things don't go well at times. 



https://www.mlb.com/news/bullpen-of-the-week-braves/c-289088774 

*Bullpen of the Week: Braves*

Atlanta relievers combine for 0.84 ERA as club goes 5-1 

Aug. 5th, 2018 




> Braves won five out of six games last week to keep the heat on the first-place Phillies in the National League East, thanks in large part to Atlanta's *stellar* bullpen performance.




OR 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026493370489872385


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good weekend coming up for the Braves Alumni celebration. 

BTW, did not see Greg Maddux or John Rocker on the list of attendance, but of course that could change on a moment's notice.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/tickets/specials/alumni-weekend?partnerId=I131VP675AY1-317

*2018 Alumni Weekend*








> _Alumni appearances are subject to change._




OR



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026529406393696256


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Markakis would be a fool not to test the free agent market. Once the dust settles and Harper signs (hopefully with a west coast team...), there will be a bunch of ball clubs sitting on a bunch of money looking for a right fielder. I'd love to see him back on a two year deal, max, but I think the Braves end up backing away from the table once teams turn their attention away from Harper.



I agree with BiggDogg here...Markaisis will be 35 years old at the start of the 2019 season, and while I like Nick, there are very few 35 YO players I would offer more than a 2-year contract.

He has been a good Brave, one of my favorites, but his time here may be over.


----------



## Duff

Yep. 2 years max


----------



## spurrs and racks

4 games with the nationals, double header today starting @ 1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, there's another double header next Monday at home with the Marlins.  After yesterday's day off for the Braves, only 1 more day off this month on the 27th.  Arizona helped out yesterday beating the 1st place Phillies. 



Braves twitter highlights:



> Braves appointed LHP Kolby Allard as the 26th man for today’s doubleheader.





> Braves have hit nine home runs in the eighth inning or later this season that have given the club the lead. That total is tied for the most in the National League with St. Louis and Colorado.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026838237816479745


----------



## biggdogg

Bullpen will get used a ton today. Fried took a liner to the gut and had to leave the game in the 2nd...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Bullpen will get used a ton today. Fried took a liner to the gut and had to leave the game in the 2nd...



Thanks for the update.  I was wondering what happened as I was following the live web scoreboards & play-by-play updates, but do not have access to game on TV or radio.

Fried started the 1st two innings fine giving up 1-hit & 1-walk, then pitcher Gausman came in as a PH but was hit by pitch, so Allard came in to pitch the 3rd-inning giving up 1-hit. Still no score in the 4th where Freddie gets the 1st Braves hit single followed by Markakis with a single, then Camargo delivers single to drive Freddie in for 1st score.


EDIT UPDATE:

Allard trying to give up the farm & the game with back-to-back HR's, then loading the bases with walk, double, single, single in a row totaling 4-runs for the Nats so far as the 4th-inning ends.


----------



## Raylander

Allard is less than impressive.. I read a few scouting reports and the consensus is that he has yet to regain his velocities since surgery.. Back surgery is a bad deal for an athlete..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Carle giving up 4-runs in the 6th was not much better than Allard.


----------



## HunterJoe24

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Carle giving up 4-runs in the 6th was not much better than Allard.


This game is hard to watch right now. It doesn't help knowing we face Scherzer later tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

HunterJoe24 said:


> This game is hard to watch right now. It doesn't help knowing we face Scherzer later tonight



Oh man, forgot about having to deal with Scherzer later, but hopefully Newcomb can have a good game against him & also hoping Snitker saves enough for relief, too, but no telling if the bats saved enough in the tank for the challenge to keep us competing enough on the scoreboard.


----------



## HunterJoe24

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Oh man, forgot about having to deal with Scherzer later, but hopefully Newcomb can have a good game against him & also hoping Snitker saves enough for relief, too, but no telling if the bats saved enough in the tank for the challenge to keep us competing enough on the scoreboard.



This is gonna be a rough last stretch on the players. I think I heard 58 games in 60 days with something like 4 double headers. Fried going out doesn't help that we have a very thin bullpen for later


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

HunterJoe24 said:


> This is gonna be a rough last stretch on the players. I think I heard 58 games in 60 days with something like 4 double headers. Fried going out doesn't help that we have a very thin bullpen for later



Yep, only 1-day off left in August & only 2-days off in September for regular season.  Gonna be a tough, daily grind, long haul with very little rest. Hope the next 2-hours of rest prepares 'em to do better in the evening game.

Still gotta get thru top team series with Brewers at home, Red Sox at home, & D-backs on the road to go with regular division games left. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2018-09

Braves Calendar Schedule


----------



## HunterJoe24

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, only 1-day off left in August & only 2-days off in September for regular season.  Gonna be a tough, daily grind, long haul with very little rest. Hope the next 2-hours of rest prepares 'em to do better in the evening game.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2018-09
> 
> Braves Calendar Schedule



Yeah hopefully they get some rest. That was a hard game to watch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry about having these pitching injuries & them going on the DL. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026934600990371842


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/max-fried-placed-on-dl-with-groin-injury/c-289261590



> WASHINGTON -- Max Fried's lower back was bruised by a sharp liner, and he was feeling the immediate discomfort caused by a groin strain that has placed him back on the disabled list.





> Fried recorded an out on the play, but as he walked toward the dugout, he felt discomfort caused by the groin strain suffered as he tried to avoid the baseball.





> The Braves placed Fried and right-handed reliever Shane Carle (right shoulder inflammation) on the 10-day disabled list in between Tuesday's games. Right-handed reliever Wes Parsonsand left-handed reliever Adam McCreery were recalled from Triple-A Gwinnett to fill the vacant roster spots.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Sherzer has our number.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Charlie Culberson takes Sherzer yard!
Pride of Rome, GA.


----------



## dixiecutter

Stick a fork in'em. (season). Nice bomb Culberson.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Charlie Culberson takes Sherzer yard!
> Pride of Rome, GA.



Looks like Culberson has the Nats number after his 1st game HR in the 9th followed by this 2nd game HR in the 6th.  Nice way to tie the game up with both teams having 4-hits each.

MLB website says Rome for him, but local Atlanta radio & TV sports news say both Rome & Calhoun, GA for where he's from. 

Gotta go back out now & chop up more wood.


----------



## westcobbdog

We gotta have game 2, 1-1 in the 7th


----------



## walukabuck

Braves win. That was scary


----------



## someguyintraffic

dixiecutter said:


> Stick a fork in'em. (season). Nice bomb Culberson.



Ridiculous statement.

61 - 49 -  1 game out of first.


----------



## dixiecutter

someguyintraffic said:


> Ridiculous statement.
> 
> 61 - 49 -  1 game out of first.


You'll see.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice late inning game 2 win for the Braves thanks to Inciarte's triple in the 9th & bullpen not giving up runs. 

Phillies won so we're 1.5 behind 'em. 










> Inciarte's triple gives Braves nightcap win: 8/7/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ender Inciarte ripped a go-ahead, two-run triple in the 9th inning to lift the Braves to a win in the doubleheader nightcap


----------



## elfiii

dixiecutter said:


> You'll see.



dixicutter is good.

dixiecutter is wise.


----------



## dixiecutter

elfiii said:


> dixicutter is good.
> 
> dixiecutter is wise.


If they tank, I can say I was right. If they put on a hot streak, I can say I caused it.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Opened a can. Markakis 140 hits leads MLB.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Haters are always gonna hate.

Don't nunya bandwagon boys come round this fall.


----------



## red neck richie

dixiecutter said:


> If they tank, I can say I was right. If they put on a hot streak, I can say I caused it.


I guess you have the bases covered?


----------



## someguyintraffic

Toss em all in Washington. Can't stand Nats
as much as Yankees.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Elfiii, DC, and RR are all closet Yankees fans.


----------



## westcobbdog

Win or lose playoff baseball is fun to watch with each pitch meaningful. Without a crystal ball the predictions are just that, sorta muffled coming out of the lower regions. 1 game out and the filthy Phil’s are losing tonight. 
Best time of the year with baseball and football plus hunting all in season.


----------



## DannyW

Great game tonight...the Brave could drive a stake in the heart of the Nationals with a win tomorrow.

How good was that catch by Acuna?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Lots of good stuff happening in the Braves win moving closer to 0.5 games behind Phillies losing today to help out. Early game after lunch Thursday on Facebook Watch before coming home for the next Alumni Weekend series against the Brewers.










> Acuna Jr. dazzles with bat, glove in 8-3 win: 8/8/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. robbed a home run and hit one of his own, while Charlie Culberson and Tyler Flowers also homered in an 8-3 win


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Great game tonight...the Brave could drive a stake in the heart of the Nationals with a win tomorrow.
> 
> How good was that catch by Acuna?



As much as I hate to say this, do not write off the Nats yet. All they have to do is keep in striking distance and then let the Braves and Phils beat up on each other the last 2 weeks of the season. Braves and Phils are set up for a heck of a finale and could conceivably knock each other out of the playoffs with all their head to head match ups still to play.


----------



## biggdogg

And for the record, I hate the fact that Ozzie isn't eligible for ROY...


----------



## DannyW

Ugh...more growing pains. And who the heck were those relief pitchers Parsons and McCreerry? Where did they come from?

I consider myself better educated than most with the Braves team and farm system, and I have never even HEARD of Parsons and McCreery.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Ugh...more growing pains. And who the heck were those relief pitchers Parsons and McCreerry? Where did they come from?
> 
> I consider myself better educated than most with the Braves team and farm system, and I have never even HEARD of Parsons and McCreery.



They would be sacrificial lambs. The bullpen got used pretty hard in the double header after losing Fries to a line drive to the gut in the 2nd inning of game one. Sanchez took a liner off his leg in the 2nd inning yesterday leaving the pen to do all the heavy lifting yet again. Smart move on Snit's part.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

More newbies on the roster to try out & get to know . . .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028000541610323968


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028000548291784705


----------



## someguyintraffic

3 zip on Brew Crew. Camargo doubles.


----------



## someguyintraffic

opening a can


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great game with lots of double digit hits & runs, with fine pitching for the Braves win to move into a tie for 1st place.  Wish we had these more often, but will celebrate 'em when we can get 'em. 










> Gausman, offense powers Braves in win: 8/10/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Kevin Gausman threw eight frames of one-run ball and the offense exploded for 10 runs in the win over the Brewers





Box Score Details at next 2 web links below:  

https://www.mlb.com/gameday/brewers...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=531146

or

http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380810115



Braves twitter highlights: 



> All-Star Nick Markakis has doubled twice tonight, giving him a N.L.-most 35 doubles. He is the first Braves player in franchise history (since 1876) to collect at least 35 doubles in four straight seasons.


----------



## biggdogg

I hope they saved some offense to cover the two bombs Teheran gives up. It's not a matter of if or when he gives up the home runs, it's how many will be on base when he does...


----------



## DannyW

Boy...Gausman really picked up the bullpen last night. What a great addition. I heard they are buying Acuna a 3rd row seat in left field for tonight's game...he might get more action there than on the field.

I hate it for Julio, he is a good guy, but it's becoming more obvious by the game that Sun Trust Park should not be his home field.


----------



## biggdogg

Citi Field, PetCo Park, Comerica Park and the Oakland Coliseum are the kind of parks he needs to call home. Or maybe Yellowstone...


----------



## antharper

Back in first place for all of u non - believers !!!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Run Freddie Run!

2-1 Bravos


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Biddle in relief gives up the Braves lead & trying to give away the game, unfortunately.


----------



## walukabuck

well finally had good Julio pitching tonight. Just had to take him out w/a 2-hitter going to hand it to this rotten bullpen.


----------



## KyDawg

Who beat?


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Citi Field, PetCo Park, Comerica Park and the Oakland Coliseum are the kind of parks he needs to call home. Or maybe Yellowstone...



Again, I like Julio...but that's just funny...Yellowstone...LOL.


----------



## dixiecutter

Front office don't care if any of us "believe" or not, because they don't.


----------



## antharper

Great win today !!!


----------



## DannyW

Who knows how this season is going to end, but for me it's already been a success. Who out there would have thought the Braves would be in a pennant race in mid-August?

My original prediction was that the Braves would win "80-85 games"...it's out there on this thread so I have to own it. But barring a complete meltdown, they will outstrip my prediction.

And I will be delighted to be wrong.


----------



## westcobbdog

Danny I agree, its free baseball from here on in. Got about 50 games or so to grind through. Gonna come down to the last 2 weeks where about the last 10 games are vs the fills.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite giving up 19-hits, it was a fine win Sunday for the Braves to take the series & move back to a tie for 1st place with the Phillies losing. Sorry for Newcomb to have a bad game.  Hope Monday's double header & series with the Marlins help move ahead of the Phils. Looking forward to starting pitcher Toussaint to have a good debut performance in the 1st game of the doubleheader. 










> Braves smash 3 homers in the 8-7 victory: 8/12/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies belted the go-ahead homer in the 7th, while Dansby Swanson and Ronald Acuna Jr. each hit two-run jacks in





Braves twitter highlights: 



> .@ronaldacunajr24 hit his 15th career home run today, becoming just the third #Braves player to reach that mark prior to his 21st birthday. The other two were Andruw Jones (26 total) and Eddie Mathews (25).





> Tie ballgame courtesy of a 2-run blast from @LieutenantDans7!





> A solo shot from @ozzie puts the #Braves back in front!













https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/touki-toussaint-to-make-mlb-debut-for-braves/c-290005674 

*Toussaint on track for MLB debut in twin bill*

*Braves' No. 7 prospect slated to start opener vs. Marlins*


----------



## antharper

elfiii said:


> They have had a good run so far but they will fade right after the All Star break.


The Braves may not win another game this season , but u got to love these predictions a month after the all star break, still in first place ?


----------



## HunterJoe24

DannyW said:


> Who knows how this season is going to end, but for me it's already been a success. Who out there would have thought the Braves would be in a pennant race in mid-August?
> 
> My original prediction was that the Braves would win "80-85 games"...it's out there on this thread so I have to own it. But barring a complete meltdown, they will outstrip my prediction.
> 
> And I will be delighted to be wrong.



That's what I was thinking before the season as well. They are about a year ahead of schedule imo. They sure are a lot of fun to watch this year. That is, until Freeman comes in and gives up 4-5 runs off the bench


----------



## Coenen

Just came to drop the news about Touki getting the start today. Excited to finally see him, dude's curveball looks like a cartoon!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It's almost Touki time! 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029012599185317888


----------



## elfiii

antharper said:


> The Braves may not win another game this season , but u got to love these predictions a month after the all star break, still in first place ?





The season ain't over yet.

They did manage to pull it out yesterday but remind me again about how many hits the Brewers had against our "crack" pitching staff?


----------



## biggdogg

They had 19... and lost. Last I checked, it's the number under the "R" in the box score that counts...


elfiii said:


> The season ain't over yet.
> 
> They did manage to pull it out yesterday but remind me again about how many hits the Brewers had against our "crack" pitching staff?


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> They had 19... and lost. Last I checked, it's the number under the "R" in the box score that counts...



If the Brewers got 19 hits imagine what the Phillies would do to us with 19 hits. It will take more than "2 out magic" for the Bravos to win in a contest like that.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> The season ain't over yet.
> 
> They did manage to pull it out yesterday but remind me again about how many hits the Brewers had against our "crack" pitching staff?


You say that as if the Brewers haven't been good this season.


----------



## HunterJoe24

The brewers are good hitters, but allowing 19 hits and somehow winning is not the way to go. If we keep that up then the usual September tank is coming


----------



## HunterJoe24

Acuna's homered 3 straight games. Moving him to leadoff was the best thing they could have done for him.


----------



## antharper

elfiii said:


> The season ain't over yet.
> 
> They did manage to pull it out yesterday but remind me again about how many hits the Brewers had against our "crack" pitching staff?


I was just pointing out that the all star break is long gone , by the way , another win just happened !


----------



## DannyW

Acuna has re-inserted himself into the ROY race. And I thought Toussaint had an outstanding debut. Yes it was the Marlins. And yes, he still needs to work on his control. But when you mix a mid-90's fastball with a sinking change (fork ball?), and layer in a top shelf curveball, he has the kind of stuff that misses bats.

From an admittedly small sample size, I think Toussaint is more MLB ready than Allard, with probably a higher ceiling. Not sure of their plans for the rest of the season but Toussaint could contribute in some role over the last 6 weeks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great way to begin today's twin bill with a win thanks to another Braves promoted starting pitcher from minors bringing needed winning momentum to the big leagues, coupled with double digit hitting highlighted with a 5-run 6th-inning. Hope there's enough good hitting & pitching left in the tank for another win in the 2nd game.










> Acuna, Toussaint lead Braves to win: 8/13/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. homered and drove in three, and Touki Toussaint went six strong frames to win his debut start





Braves twitter highlights:



> Ronald Acuña Jr. led off today's game with a HR for @Braves.  It's his 9th HR since the All-Star Break, tied for 3rd-most in MLB.
> 
> The only players with a higher slugging percentage than Acuña since the All-Star break are Matt Carpenter, Khris Davis and J.D. Martinez.





> .@ronaldacunajr24 has homered in three straight games, matching the longest such streak by a #Braves player this season (also @cculberson16 and @FreddieFreeman5).





> He also became the first #Braves player to homer from the leadoff spot in three straight games since 2004, when Rafael Furcal hit four homers in a three-game span, July 7-July 10.





> .@ToukiToussaint became the third #Braves starter to win his MLB debut this season, joining @Mike_Soroka28 and @KolbyAllard. The Braves are one of seven teams over the last 110 seasons to have at least three starters win their major league debut.





> It was an @MLB debut to remember for @Braves No. 7 prospect Touki Toussaint, who allowed just 1 run on 2 hits over 6 frames


----------



## biggdogg

You have to be able to win the ugly games, and yes, that Brewers game was ugly. 

What I find amusing is the harshest critic in here that keeps harping on the Braves and the potential to fall on their face and let their fans down.... is a Dawgs fan... old habits die hard I guess.


----------



## dixiecutter

Nice game against the Marlins today. Got it firing on all 8 right now. For the record my complaints are with the front office.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> You say that as if the Brewers haven't been good this season.





HunterJoe24 said:


> The brewers are good hitters, but allowing 19 hits and somehow winning is not the way to go. If we keep that up then the usual September tank is coming



See how simple that was?^ The Bravos' weakness is their pitching staff. The rest of the team is solid.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> What I find amusing is the harshest critic in here that keeps harping on the Braves and the potential to fall on their face and let their fans down.... is a Dawgs fan... old habits die hard I guess.



Who? Me or Kydawg? Doesn't have anything to do with the Dawgs. The Dawgs are college football. The Braves are pro baseball. They are owned by a corporation that isn't interested in spending the money to put a world class team on the field and once an impact player becomes "expensive" they are gone. Look at all the Braves that are playing on contender teams. They have established that fact over the last several years.

Maybe they have changed their ways and I'll be pleasantly surprised. My current outlook is based on historical data. When it comes to bold talk I'm from Missouri - "Show me".

By the way, I am still watching them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What the what???  Acuna delivers his rocking, mind blowing 2nd leadoff HR in 2 games today for his 17th HR of the season. At this rate, it may not be long before he catches & passes switch hitter Albies' team leading 21 HR's (7 right handed, 14 left handed). Video replay showed Folty in the dugout turning into a happy camper after getting that early game lead.



51-seconds.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029154698622914560



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029157427399352322


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Who? Me or Kydawg? Doesn't have anything to do with the Dawgs. The Dawgs are college football. The Braves are pro baseball. They are owned by a corporation that isn't interested in spending the money to put a world class team on the field and once an impact player becomes "expensive" they are gone. Look at all the Braves that are playing on contender teams. They have established that fact over the last several years.
> 
> Maybe they have changed their ways and I'll be pleasantly surprised. My current outlook is based on historical data. When it comes to bold talk I'm from Missouri - "Show me".
> 
> By the way, I am still watching them.



And I have watched this team for 62 years, I seen a lot more crashes in August than I have seen rallies.


----------



## biggdogg

It's a game. Some folks enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Holding first place.


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> It's a game. Some folks enjoy it for what it is.


They'll be all comin' round playoff time. They're oiling the axles on the bandwagon now.


----------



## antharper

They may not make the playoffs but I’d be willing to bet it will be a close run to the end


----------



## someguyintraffic

Freddie playing bleacher ball!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Marlins reliever throwing 104 mph. Unreal they can even get a bat on it.


----------



## DannyW

KyDawg said:


> And I have watched this team for 62 years, I seen a lot more crashes in August than I have seen rallies.



I feel your pain KyDawg...I have been following them 52 years since they came to Atlanta. And I have seen a lot of losing seasons, and several painful collapses. But this team just seems different...different like the 1991 team.

Or maybe I am just setting myself up for a patented Atlanta Braves crash...again.


----------



## KyDawg

DannyW said:


> I feel your pain KyDawg...I have been following them 52 years since they came to Atlanta. And I have seen a lot of losing seasons, and several painful collapses. But this team just seems different...different like the 1991 team.
> 
> Or maybe I am just setting myself up for a patented Atlanta Braves crash...again.



I hope you are right Danny. I started following them in 1956 when they almost won the 1956 Pennant finishing one game behind the Bums. The next year The Milwaukee Braves won the world series, beating the hated Yankees, and I was totally hooked. Used to listen to them on one of them night time clear channels on radio. I can still name the starting lineup of that team.


----------



## KyDawg

When the news broke that they were coming to Atlanta, and I was the happiest boy in the state of Georgia.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive 2-wins for the Braves on Monday to take over 1st place with double digit hits in both games & very tough defensive great pitching giving up only a single run in each game coupled with only a small handful of hits.

A game radio stat reported Acuna hitting a HR in the last 4 games, and 6-HR's in the last 7 games.











> Acuna Jr., Foltynewicz lift Braves in Game 2: 8/13/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. and Freddie Freeman each homered, as Mike Foltynewicz fanned seven in eight frames in the Braves' Game 2 win













> Ronald Acuna Jr. homers in 4 straight games
> 
> Ronald Acuna Jr. has homered in 4 straight games for the Braves, including leadoff shots in both ends of a doubleheader






https://www.mlb.com/news/mike-foltynewicz-braves-sweep-doubleheader/c-290224258



> Acuna became just the fourth player in MLB history to hit a leadoff homer in both ends of a doubleheader, and the Braves exited the long day with a one-game lead over the Phillies. This marks the first time since July 5 they have had sole possession of first place.





> Braves' rotation has posted a 2.83 ERA as the team has won 12 of its past 16 games.





> Foltynewicz allowed two earned runs or less in 15 of his first 16 starts and then surrendered at least four earned runs in four straight starts





> Acuna provided Foltynewicz an early lead when he drilled Merandy Gonzalez's first pitch over the center-field wall. The Braves rookie also homered off Pablo Lopez to begin the first game. He joins Harry Hooper (1913), Rickey Henderson (1993) and Brady Anderson (1999) as the only players to hit a leadoff homer in both ends of a doubleheader.






Braves twitter highlights:



> Over the last 110 seasons, @ronaldacunajr24 is the youngest player to homer in four straight games.





> The only other player under the age of 21 to homer in four straight over that stretch is Miguel Cabrera, who went deep five times in a four-game stretch during April of 2004.





> Professional hitter @Folty25 sends @camargo home with a base knock and it's a 4-1 #Braves lead!





> @FreddieFreeman5's 19th dinger of the season makes it a 6-1 #Braves lead!





> The #Braves moved to a season high-tying 15 games over .500 with tonight’s win.













> So about @*ronaldacunajr24* in today's doubleheader. It went well.


----------



## Coenen

Folty made it through the 6th. Anything is possible.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Folty made it through the 6th. Anything is possible.



He and Gausman are very similar pitchers. Maybe he can learn a little from him about pitch management.

I read that Acuna is only the 4th player in MLB history to lead off both games of a doubleheader with a homerun. He has played his way into the ROY race since coming off the DL and moving into the leadoff spot, but I think that month on the DL ultimately costs him a shot at it. Course I seem to remember another Braves rookie phenom coming up short to Hideo Nomo in the ROY race and that seemed to work out alright...


----------



## Coenen

The Soto kid in DC is a monster too. They're both great young players.


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks for the recaps Borntohuntand fish.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the recaps Borntohuntand fish.



Yes, Sir.  Appreciate the good words. Sometimes I stumble across some good stuff to pass along, but ya'll are the real baseball fans.  

I did not follow closely the last Braves rise to success in the '90's, but maybe this next time I'll know the story details better.  Mostly I'm following to find stuff to discuss with my father who is a big Braves fan watching all the games. 

Thanks for all the long time history details ya'll experienced from the early years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not see these yet . . . 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029426700591874048


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> It's a game. Some folks enjoy it for what it is.



I love baseball. I love everything about it except perennially losing pro ball teams. If you're going to own a professional baseball team, especially my home town club I expect you to make your every best effort to produce a competitive, winning club. I am not a Cubs fan. I want to be able to root, root, root for the home team in the knowledge they could possibly win every game and if they don't win it's a shame.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Acuna impresses more every game.
Getting comfortable now, watch out!
Markakis hits the dang ball hard.
Freddie gets quality at bats.
Carmargo reminds of David Justice 
Ozzie is a solid athlete 
Snick can manage
I have liked this team since April 
Hang on to first!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG! Oh no he didn't, did he???

Acuna making more history & building on his outstanding season!!!

Culberson delivers back-to-back HR!



41-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029516795336642562


16-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029515985651417088
















Time = 2:08 







> Ronald Acuna Jr. leads off 3rd straight game with a home run
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on Aug 14, 2018
> 
> 20-year old phenom Ronald Acuna Jr. leads off his 3rd straight game with a home run


----------



## KyDawg

Wish we had Smoltz in the Bull Pen.


----------



## someguyintraffic

ACUNA IS OUT OF HIS MIND!


----------



## walukabuck

Acuna matata. What sorcery is this


----------



## someguyintraffic

2 game lead NL East


This team is for real. We haven't seen this kind of talent in ATL, maybe ever.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Are you kidding me, Acuna's 2nd HomeRun on the 1st pitch again in the same game???

He's rocking on fire making more awesome history.



44-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029550655394983937



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029559298169417728


----------



## toyota4x4h

And unlike someone here said I love his swag and his bat flips! Just what the team of youngsters need to make this late season run.


----------



## DannyW

toyota4x4h said:


> And unlike someone here said I love his swag and his bat flips! Just what the team of youngsters need to make this late season run.



That would be me, and I have noticed that he is just tossing the bat and trotting around the bases lately. No one player is bigger than the game itself, a hard lesson that Bryce Harper is learning this season, and I suspect that Acuna is either maturing a little bit, or someone did have a discussion with him.

Nothing wrong with enthusiasm, done with respect to the game.

He is now the ROY frontrunner, and more importantly, the catalyst for the Braves offense.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatta heckuva game for the Braves with double digit hits & runs scored topped off by a 4-run 7th, getting behind a couple times then coming back to take the lead, win, & series. Glad having Acuna blasting 2-HR's in the same game for his 1st time. 

Whatta great way to start the game, 2-pitches, 2-HR's by 2-players. 

Reckon Acuna has 4 HR's in 2-days & 3-games, 6 HR's in 5-games, and 8 HR's in 8-games homering in 7 of the last 8-games. 

When Acuna hit both HR's, it was interesting watching the expressions of his team members & of course by the opponent pitchers. Wish I could've heard all the comments in the dugout. 

Albies has 21 team leading HR's. 

Freddie has 20-HR's. 

Acuna has 19-HR's. 











> Acuna's 2-homer, 4-RBI game propels Braves: 8/14/18
> 
> Daily *Recap*: Ronald Acuna Jr. smashed a leadoff homer and a three-run dinger, his fifth straight game with a home run to lead the Braves






http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380814115 



> NL East-leading Braves won for the 13th time in 17 games to take a two-game lead over Philadelphia. Atlanta is 16 games over .500 for the first time since winning the division five years ago.





> 20-year-old Acuna homered on Miami's first pitch for the second straight night and became the first player to hit a leadoff homer in three consecutive games since Baltimore's Brady Anderson went deep in four straight in 1996.





> Acuna, who went 3 for 5 and enjoyed his first multi-homer game, has homered in seven of his last eight games and is hitting .358 with 12 homers, 25 runs and 24 RBI since moving to the top of the batting order, a stretch of 24 games beginning after the All-Star break.





> Atlanta has scored 67 runs and hit 21 homers in the last 11 games





> Acuna tied the Atlanta record of homering in five consecutive games, a mark Brian McCann set in 2006. The only other major leaguer younger than 21 to homer in four straight games was Miguel Cabrera for the Marlins in 2004.






https://www.mlb.com/news/ronald-acuna-jr-homers-twice-to-beat-marlins/c-290331484 



> "At first, I laughed a lot and then I got nervous again," Acuna said when asked for his reaction to the solo shot, which also made him the first player since Brady Anderson in 1999 to hit a leadoff homer in three consecutive games.





> Charlie Culberson was on deck when Acuna hit what was his fourth leadoff homer within the past five games. Less than a minute later, he hit Richards' next pitch over the fence to give the Braves a 2-0 lead. The most recent time a Major League team's first two batters homered against an opponent's first two pitches had been when Philadelphia's Jimmy Rollins and Placido Polanco did so against Atlanta's Russ Ortiz on Sept. 9, 2004.





> Braves have won 13 of their past 17 games and gained a two-game lead over the second-place Phillies in the National League East





> "It's a joy to watch him play," Inciarte said. "I talk to him all the time because he's so special. I tell him, God blessed you with this ability. So, stay humble and keep doing what you're doing because you're going to make a lot of people happy for a long time."


 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380814115 

Box Score 



> 1st - Acuña Jr. homered to left (407 feet).
> 
> 1st - Culberson homered to left (396 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Camargo singled to center, F. Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - Inciarte tripled to deep right, Camargo scored.
> 
> 5th - Suzuki singled to shallow left, Camargo scored, Inciarte to second.
> 
> 7th - Swanson singled to center, Inciarte scored, Swanson to second advancing on throw.
> 
> 7th - Acuña Jr. homered to right (371 feet), Swanson and Albies scored.





Braves twitter highlights:



> We have seen two pitches so far. We have homered twice so far.
> 
> A triple from @enderinciartem scores @camargo and the #Braves are up 4-2!
> 
> @FreddieFreeman5 launches his 20th homer of the season and we're all tied up!
> 
> .@FreddieFreeman5’s game-tying home run was his eighth home run against the Marlins this season. The last #Braves player to hit at least eight single-season home runs against a single opponent was Andruw Jones, who also had eight in 2005 against Washington.


----------



## Duff

Acuna is on far!!!!!!!

I don't think I would throw him a first pitch strike tonight. LOL!

I agree Twigg. Camargo's left handed swing looks like Justice's.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> I agree Twigg. Camargo's left handed swing looks like Justice's.



Yes...he does resemble David Justice. 

My opinion on Carmargo is slowly evolving as the season plays out. He seems to be getting better and he may have a higher ceiling than I originally thought, which shouldn't be surprising since he has only 1.5 years of experience.

He is beginning to look like a .280 hitter who can put up maybe 20 HR's and 80 RBI's in a full year. With a decent glove. In other words...a pretty good MLB player. If he can do that then the Braves may have an interesting situation next year...Riley can only be stashed away in the minors for so long.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Is this team fun to watch or what?
Chop on!

s&r


----------



## DSGB

spurrs and racks said:


> Is this team fun to watch or what?
> Chop on!
> 
> s&r



No doubt. The pitching will frustrate you at times, but that just allows this offense to impress even more. 

I've always enjoyed watching a masterful performance on the mound, but you can't help but like seeing these guys win games with the bats.


----------



## ddavis1120

Two pitches and a 2-0 lead; I don't think I've ever seen that before.  Acuna got a standing ovation from the crowd that had made it to their seats.  Was an awesome night to be at Suntrust if you like offense.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Our pitching is still going to win this thing or lose it.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Yes...he does resemble David Justice.
> 
> My opinion on Carmargo is slowly evolving as the season plays out. He seems to be getting better and he may have a higher ceiling than I originally thought, which shouldn't be surprising since he has only 1.5 years of experience.
> 
> He is beginning to look like a .280 hitter who can put up maybe 20 HR's and 80 RBI's in a full year. With a decent glove. In other words...a pretty good MLB player. If he can do that then the Braves may have an interesting situation next year...Riley can only be stashed away in the minors for so long.




Agree. Carmargo has been a pleasant surprise.

Still don't believe we have strong enough pitching to deal with the big dogs(Yanks, Sox.....). But, get there and find out. Who knows???


----------



## Jranger

DannyW said:


> My opinion on Carmargo is slowly evolving as the season plays out. He seems to be getting better and he may have a higher ceiling than I originally thought, which shouldn't be surprising since he has only 1.5 years of experience.


I wish someone would grab him like TP grabbed Johnsona few years back... I'm not a fan of his lack of hustle to first on infield ground balls.


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Acuna is on far!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't think I would throw him a first pitch strike tonight. LOL!
> 
> I agree Twigg. Camargo's left handed swing looks like Justice's.


I'm shocked they threw him one last night! The kid is locked in. He looks really relaxed up at the plate. If I'm the Marlins starter tonight my first 4 pitches are high and outside, or in the dirt. Get past him, and see what you can do with Albies, or Culberson.


ddavis1120 said:


> Two pitches and a 2-0 lead; I don't think I've ever seen that before.  Acuna got a standing ovation from the crowd that had made it to their seats.  Was an awesome night to be at Suntrust if you like offense.


Offense puts butts in seats. I was hating on Biddle a bit, but he showed some grit getting out of that bases loaded jam before Acuna came up in the 7th and put it to bed.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Acuna is on fire right now. Defintely deserves to be seriously considered for roty. Youngest player to ever hit a hr 5 games in a row and only one of 4 to leadoff hr on a double header both times.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> I'm shocked they threw him one last night! The kid is locked in. He looks really relaxed up at the plate. If I'm the Marlins starter tonight my first 4 pitches are high and outside, or in the dirt. Get past him, and see what you can do with Albies, or Culberson.



I would walk him every time he gets up to bat. That kid can hit a baseball blindfolded if it's anywhere inside the ballpark.

My pucker factor went up with Biddle and the bases loaded but he knuckled down and got mad dog mean and pitched his way out of the jam. He was lights out in the 7th. 3 up, 3 down, 3 K's, 9 pitches. That's good pitching!


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> I would walk him every time he gets up to bat. That kid can hit a baseball blindfolded if it's anywhere inside the ballpark.
> 
> My pucker factor went up with Biddle and the bases loaded but he knuckled down and got mad dog mean and pitched his way out of the jam. He was lights out in the 7th. 3 up, 3 down, 3 K's, 9 pitches. That's good pitching!



And therein lies another problem all it's own... Ozzie, Freddie and Markakis ain't doing too shabby at the plate either... Can't walk all of em.


----------



## HunterJoe24

biggdogg said:


> And therein lies another problem all it's own... Ozzie, Freddie and Markakis ain't doing too shabby at the plate either... Can't walk all of em.



Markakis is the unsung star of the team. Take him out of that fourth slot and a lot of pitchers would be comfortable walking Freddie.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> And therein lies another problem all it's own... Ozzie, Freddie and Markakis ain't doing too shabby at the plate either... Can't walk all of em.





HunterJoe24 said:


> Markakis is the unsung star of the team. Take him out of that fourth slot and a lot of pitchers would be comfortable walking Freddie.



Yep and with Acuna in the mix there can't be a single pitcher that faces the Braves with confidence he isn't going to be skint up for some runs. Even the bottom of the order is a threat. Swanson got that 7th inning single to score Inciarte with the go ahead run and then Acuna gets up and blows the lid off the game for good.

We still need to get more and better innings out of the starting pitching. Sanchez went wobbly in the 4th.


----------



## HunterJoe24

elfiii said:


> We still need to get more and better innings out of the starting pitching. Sanchez went wobbly in the 4th.



Yep, our problem is Teheran can't start a game to save his life, folty and gausman can't play long enough to not where out the bullpen, and Sanchez always has at least one really sloppy inning a game


----------



## elfiii

HunterJoe24 said:


> Yep, our problem is Teheran can't start a game to save his life, folty and gausman can't play long enough to not where out the bullpen, and Sanchez always has at least one really sloppy inning a game



Folty looked pretty good his last outing and he made it through 8 innings even though his pitch count was a little on the high side. He and Gausman need to do more of that. The new kids on the mound that got showcased look stout but they aren't going to be any help this year. It's too late for that. We got to dance with the ones what brung us this far. I'm hoping the lure of post season play gets them to brace up. (For all you naysayers - see? I can be positive about the Braves.)


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> I would walk him every time he gets up to bat. That kid can hit a baseball blindfolded if it's anywhere inside the ballpark.


He's light on his feet too, though. He might well turn those walks into a doubles!


----------



## HunterJoe24

elfiii said:


> Folty looked pretty good his last outing and he made it through 8 innings even though his pitch count was a little on the high side. He and Gausman need to do more of that. The new kids on the mound that got showcased look stout but they aren't going to be any help this year. It's too late for that. We got to dance with the ones what brung us this far. I'm hoping the lure of post season play gets them to brace up. (For all you naysayers - see? I can be positive about the Braves.)



As excited I am for Tookie and Allard, like you said, it's too late for them to make a huge difference. Hopefully we can get a big enough lead on the Phillies before September starts


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> He's light on his feet too, though. He might well turn those walks into a doubles!



And then there's the bats coming behind him. There is no doubt the Braves offense is on fire right now. I'm not a big fan of consistently having to get it done with 2 outs but the Braves seem to thrive on high anxiety stuff and they act like it's no big deal. I'll admit going in to the end of the season having the confidence in your ability to bust a game wide open when the chips are down is a good thing. They are catching lightning in a bottle at will right now. I just hope they can keep it up.


----------



## elfiii

HunterJoe24 said:


> As excited I am for Tookie and Allard, like you said, it's too late for them to make a huge difference. Hopefully we can get a big enough lead on the Phillies before September starts



The last 7 games against the Phillies is the season and the last 3 are home games for the Phillies and right now they are 38-19 for home games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking forward to Acuna going for 6 consecutive games with a HR tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h

What I would like to see them do is run this lead up to were mathematically they could lose the last 3-4 games and still win the division. That way with the sept call ups they could rest some of the key guys and get them fresh for the playoffs. They only have 3 team off days from now till end of September. Gonna be a hard run.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> What I would like to see them do is run this lead up to were mathematically they could lose the last 3-4 games and still win the division.



With the schedule they have that's going to be hard to do. They get the Marlins for 4 games in Miami but then they play some tough teams to finish up.


----------



## HunterJoe24

elfiii said:


> With the schedule they have that's going to be hard to do. They get the Marlins for 4 games in Miami but then they play some tough teams to finish up.



Yep, last home series is Phillies, then at the Mets, then at the Phillies. I'm going to the last home series. That's gonna be a stressful week watching baseball


----------



## toyota4x4h

Were goin to the nats game the 15th of sept. When I bought the tickets in may I was figuring the nats would be the team theyd have to beat towards the end. I picked the wrong team but should be fun anyhow. It better be cost us 400$


----------



## elfiii

HunterJoe24 said:


> Yep, last home series is Phillies, then at the Mets, then at the Phillies. I'm going to the last home series. That's gonna be a stressful week watching baseball



I'm gonna buy extra brown likker for that week so I'm stocked up and don't have to go back to the likker sto until it's over.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Warming up & about to play ball with leadoff batter Acuna going for it. 



56-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029862894408790017


Time = 1:23 







> Acuna Jr. talks about his record setting performance
> 
> Published on Aug 14, 2018
> 
> Ronald Acuna Jr. discusses his historical performance, becoming the youngest player in Major League history to homer in 5 straight games


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

> URENA PITCHING FOR MIA
> 
> ATL
> Acuña Jr. hit by pitch.
> 
> PITCH 1 Hit By Pitch    Two-seam FB    97 MPH



Bad deal with Marlin pitcher throwing at & hitting Acuna.

Hope Acuna is OK.

Right move to throw out dirty, rotten, nasty pitcher Urena.


----------



## walukabuck

There will be blood tonight


----------



## ddavis1120

Urena is a piece of dung.


----------



## someguyintraffic

He's been making them look like Busch leaugers so they beaned him.

Bust some heads!


----------



## someguyintraffic

BUST SUM HEDZ!


Where all the Braves haters at?


----------



## dixiecutter

toyota4x4h said:


> And unlike someone here said I love his swag and his bat flips! Just what the team of youngsters need to make this late season run.


He paid the price for it tonight.


----------



## someguyintraffic

dixiecutter said:


> He paid the price for it tonight.



Marlins fan


----------



## KyDawg

someguyintraffic said:


> BUST SUM HEDZ!
> 
> 
> Where all the Braves haters at?



I am not a Brave hater, Just an old man that has seen more bad time than good times in the last 60 years.


----------



## red neck richie

someguyintraffic said:


> Elfiii, DC, and RR are all closet Yankees fans.


I have actually been to Yankee stadium. My Dad took me to Cooperstown in the late 70s. After we drove to the Bronks to catch a Yankees game. What an experience. It was the first time I saw a bum and the first time I saw a car up on blocks with all four wheels stolen. But I did get to see Reggie Jackson, Chris Chambliss, Willie Randolph, Buckey Dent and Goose Gossich play.


----------



## someguyintraffic

KyDawg said:


> I am not a Brave hater, Just an old man that has seen more bad time than good times in the last 60 years.



Last season is  over. So are the 50s 60s 70 80s  90s.

Most talented squad we've had  ever.


----------



## dixiecutter

red neck richie said:


> I have actually been to Yankee stadium. My Dad took me to Cooperstown in the late 70s. After we drove to the Bronks to catch a Yankees game. What an experience. It was the first time I saw a bum and the first time I saw a car up on blocks with all four wheels stolen. But I did get to see Reggie Jackson, Chris Chambliss, Willie Randolph, Buckey Dent and Goose Gossich play.


Ive been in Yankee, Shea, Fulton, and Turner. Turner was the nicest. Citi will be soon.


----------



## someguyintraffic

dixiecutter said:


> Ive been in Yankee, Shea, Fulton, and Turner. Turner was the nicest. Citi will be soon.


Fulton was the best for football. Real grass and sunshine. Remember watching Dickerson run all over that field on the Falcons.


----------



## dixiecutter

red neck richie said:


> I have actually been to Yankee stadium. My Dad took me to Cooperstown in the late 70s. After we drove to the Bronks to catch a Yankees game. What an experience. It was the first time I saw a bum and the first time I saw a car up on blocks with all four wheels stolen. But I did get to see Reggie Jackson, Chris Chambliss, Willie Randolph, Buckey Dent and Goose Gossich play.



My experience at (old) Yankee stadium was in 2001. Gulianni had turned NYC into a suburb with nice people everywhere raising kids, and not getting robbed. They hated him, lol, but there was no apocalypse out on the sidewalk. Stadium was dumpy, smelled like pee. But you knew your were at an historical place, cool experience. Got to watch Jeter.


----------



## KyDawg

someguyintraffic said:


> Last season is  over. So are the 50s 60s 70 80s  90s.
> 
> Most talented squad we've had  ever.



I would take exception to that, on Pitching alone. Hard to beat Glavine, Maddox, Smoltz and Steve Avery. Throw in Chipper Jones, Ron Grant, Sid Bream, Greg Olson and Javier Lopez on the offensive side and you got a team that can win you a WS.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Somebody has gotta pay tonight for Acuna.

Guilt by association. Wouldn't wanna be in a Marlins uni. 

Payback is cooking as we speak.


----------



## dixiecutter

dixiecutter said:


> My experience at (old) Yankee stadium was in 2001. Gulianni had turned NYC into a suburb with nice people everywhere raising kids, and not getting robbed. They hated him, lol, but there was no apocalypse out on the sidewalk. Stadium was dumpy, smelled like pee. But you knew your were at an historical place, cool experience. Got to watch Jeter.



I was at Shea the day NY was mad at John Rocker. People were throwing stuff onto the field. Might've been the same year. Was there to see the braves, of course. I did not sport the logo or colors that day, lol.


----------



## someguyintraffic

KyDawg said:


> I would take exception to that, on Pitching alone. Hard to beat Glavine, Maddox, Smoltz and Steve Avery. Throw in Chipper Jones, Ron Grant, Sid Bream, Greg Olson and Javier Lopez.


All these guys are kids except  a few late 20 year old's.

Acuna setting records.

Albies  rookie Allstar.

90s Bravos had their time. All those names and 1 ring. SMH. Gotta quit living in the baseball past.


----------



## red neck richie

dixiecutter said:


> I was at Shea the day NY was mad at John Rocker. People were throwing stuff onto the field. Might've been the same year. Was there to see the braves, of course. I did not sport the logo or colors that day, lol.


What he said was true but I dont blame ya.


----------



## dixiecutter

someguyintraffic said:


> Somebody has gotta pay tonight for Acuna.
> 
> Guilt by association. Wouldn't wanna be in a Marlins uni.
> 
> Payback is cooking as we speak.


It will be next time Urena comes to the plate (next series)


----------



## dixiecutter

red neck richie said:


> What he said was true but I dont blame ya.


Very true. Place is a foreign country.


----------



## KyDawg

someguyintraffic said:


> All these guys are kids except  a few late 20 year old's.
> 
> Acuna setting records.
> 
> Albies  rookie Allstar.
> 
> 90s Bravos had their time. All those names and 1 ring. SMH. Gotta quit living in the baseball past.



The key word in your post was one ring. That is why I am so negative. We should have won at least 3 Rings during that period.


----------



## someguyintraffic

dixiecutter said:


> It will be next time Urena comes to the plate (next series)



Yea right. Its going down tonight. You don't let a shue in for rookie of the year get whacked and wait till next time. He could have a broken elbow and ATL could lose its best bat.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Guilt by association. I've  no love for Mattingly nor do I owe him the benefit of the doubt and neither should the Braves.


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right guys........ leave the insults out of it.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Culberson is the most solid ball player Iv e ever seen. Plays anywhere any time.


----------



## dixiecutter

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys........ leave the insults out of it.


Thanks for cleaning it out. We know better.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Dansby with the pop!


----------



## DSGB

It’s a shame Urena got thrown out and didn’t have to come to the plate tonight.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DSGB said:


> It’s a shame Urena got thrown out and didn’t have to come to the plate tonight.



A veteran Brave should have dealt with it on the field.


----------



## someguyintraffic

You gonna clear the bench just to yell at him after he threw at and hurt your guy at 97 mph?


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> Last season is  over. So are the 50s 60s 70 80s  90s.
> 
> Most talented squad we've had  ever.



Really? You see 4 Hall of Famers on this squad? Who are they?

Sorry but you just showed your age....


----------



## KyDawg

DannyW said:


> Really? You see 4 Hall of Famers on this squad? Who are they?
> 
> Sorry but you just showed your age....



You are right Danny, there were 4 future HOFer's on that 57 team.


----------



## DannyW

I was afraid of what happened tonight would happen several weeks ago...see my post in this thread from about a month ago (post 380 I think). Acuna tended to flaunt his accomplishments by flipping the bat, and jawing as he rounded the bases. I predicted that someone would get plunked as a result of his antics.

But...as I said on this thread just a couple days ago, he has gotten much better. He has shown more respect for the game and no longer seems to throw his accomplishments in the face of the pitcher, or the other team. Part of the maturing process I hope.

Having said that, there is no excuse for the Marlins pitcher to throw at him. None. That's chicken-squat baseball. In recent games Acuna has not tried to show up the other team a la Bryce Harper, other than a little youthful enthusiasm, and DID NOT DESERVE WHAT HE GOT TONIGHT.

I hope the commiss lays into Arena, and hard.


----------



## DannyW

KyDawg said:


> You are right Danny, there were 4 future HOFer's on that 57 team.



He...he.he...you are showing your age too KYDawg...I was refering to the 1990's Braves. But you are are correct about the 1950's  Braves...I showed my age too.

Don't get me wrong...I kinda like this group of Braves. I think they can accomplish great things. But I would be surprised if they have 4 future HOF'ers.

Like the 1950's and 1990's Braves.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> Really? You see 4 Hall of Famers on this squad? Who are they?
> 
> Sorry but you just showed your age....



 Mighty funny. They got their whole careers ahead of them and the talent is off the charts the entire line up with the Braves the likes we havent seen in over 20 years. Sorry, but you just showed your short sightedness. What   does my age have to do with it? Stupidest statement I've read tonight. I was with the Braves before worst to first  and before that. Whatever lol. The Braves current roster is loaded top to bottom.


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> Mighty funny. They got their whole careers ahead of them and the talent is off the charts the entire line up with the Braves the likes we havent seen in over 20 years. Sorry, but you just showed your short sightedness. What   does my age have to do with it? Stupidest statement I've read tonight. I was with the Braves before worst to first  and before that. Whatever lol. The Braves current roster is loaded top to bottom.



 So I guess I missed your answer...or maybe not...you think the entire Braves roster are HOF'er's? Please specify which current Braves players, which you claim are the most talented of all Braves teams, are future Hall of Fame candidates.

Thanks.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> So I guess I missed your answer...or maybe not...you think the entire Braves roster are HOF'er's? Please specify which current Braves players, which you claim are the most talented of all Braves teams, are future Hall of Fame candidates.
> 
> Thanks.




Clearly you don't follow prospects, talent scouting, farm system, etc. 3 guys that came up currently on this team had the same buzz Chipper did, once he got going on the minors that is.

They all signed at 16, under Frank Wren' s watch. 4 years later all 3 are tearing it up in the big show. Just like Chipper.

I guess back in 90 you said to yourself " self, you know Maddux, Smoltz, Glavine, and Jones are hall of famers."

Lol, you had no idea. Like I said talent and prospects. You are watching the most talented lineup in 25 years maybe ever in Atlanta. Acuna is the hottest thing in baseball. He has played half the games the other ROY canidates have and has already caught them stat wise.

Markakis is probably going to win the batting title. Culberson makes a difference from anywhere.Swanson is getting hot. Inciarte is getting hot. Freddie is pretty good. Ozzie, Camargo. Offense off the charts. Suzuki and Flowers solid.Pitching is ever evolving in today's game and we are winning. 2 game lead.

Bright farm system outlook.

Nothing but haters.


What are you even talking about? The thread is 2018 Braves and youre talking about 30 years ago. Lol


----------



## someguyintraffic

Oh yeah. Wren signed Albies, Camargo, and Acuna for 492k. Best half mil ever spent in ATL. Wren's farm system wasn't as shot as everybody said.


----------



## someguyintraffic

When Chipper stepped on the field in 93 You call HOF'er? Lol


----------



## walukabuck

Braves in Miami for four next weeekend. At the right, it will go down in that series.


----------



## DSGB

walukabuck said:


> Braves in Miami for four next weeekend. At the right, it will go down in that series.



Urena will probably still be serving his suspension.


----------



## spurrs and racks

The Marlins will appeal the suspension for a few days so Urena will sit during the braves matchup next week. It will be another time before the Braves and square up with him.

I wish Walt Wiess had just decked him on the field.


----------



## biggdogg

If I'm Snit, I start Folty against Urena and if the pitch that hits him is less than 100mph, Folty gets suspended. But I guarantee Mattingly makes sure Urena doesn't pitch in that series. 

Realmuto made it obvious that Urena acted on his own. When the benches cleared, he never left the catchers box to defend his pitcher.


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> The Marlins will appeal the suspension for a few days so Urena will sit during the braves matchup next week. It will be another time before the Braves and square up with him.
> 
> I wish Walt Wiess had just decked him on the field.[/QUOTE]
> 
> There for a minute I thought Snit was going to. And the umps apparently thought he would too...


----------



## Throwback

Marlins better be glad the Braves don't have a team member from Troup County.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Terrible way to start a game, but nice sweep for the Braves.  Hope Acuna is OK & recovers soon.  Will be interesting to hear CT scan results after x-rays were negative. Wonder if that's how they handle opponent problems in Urena's home in the Dominican Republic but it's not welcome here.  Appears Urena has a well known history of throwing at batters.  Not expecting MLB authorities to take any further action against Urena, but it would be very reasonable to take serious actions to show others it will not be tolerated.










> Swanson, Inciarte lead Braves past Marlins: 8/15/18
> 
> Daily Recap: After benches cleared in the 1st, Dansby Swanson belted a two-run homer, while Ender Inciarte drove in two to lead the Braves













> Benches clear after Ronald Acuna Jr. is hit by a pitch from Jose Urena
> 
> MLB
> 
> Published on Aug 15, 2018
> 
> Ronald Acuna Jr. and Jose Urena exchange words after a hit by a pitch, causing both benches to clear in Atlanta before Urena is ejected






https://www.mlb.com/news/dansby-swanson-homers-as-braves-sweep-marlins/c-290524468



> X-rays on Acuna's elbow were negative, but the Braves will keep their fingers crossed until Thursday, when they will receive results of a CT Scan.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-ronald-acuna-hit-by-questionable-pitch/c-290538776



> Jose Urena hit a Major League-leading 14 batters last season. Before the Marlins' right-hander threw his first -- and, well, only -- pitch on Wednesday night, he had already hit 10 of the 541 batters he had faced in this 2018 season.






https://www.mlb.com/news/ronald-acuna-jr-hit-by-pitch-leading-off-game/c-290497832 

*Acuna drilled by pitch, later exits; benches clear*

Urena's fastest first pitch in his career hits Braves phenom



> His attempt to knock a leadoff homer in four straight games was denied by Urena, who hit a MLB-high 14 batters last year and now has a National League-high 11 this season.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=380815115



> Atlanta Braves and their manager had plenty of reasons to be unhappy even after completing their first four-game sweep of the Miami Marlins since 2006.





> Braves said X-rays on the elbow were negative and results of further tests would be announced on Thursday.





> Acuna became the 11th batter to be hit by a pitch from Urena this season, tied for the most in the National League.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029932213893312515


----------



## toyota4x4h

someguyintraffic said:


> Clearly you don't follow prospects, talent scouting, farm system, etc. 3 guys that came up currently on this team had the same buzz Chipper did, once he got going on the minors that is.
> 
> They all signed at 16, under Frank Wren' s watch. 4 years later all 3 are tearing it up in the big show. Just like Chipper.
> 
> I guess back in 90 you said to yourself " self, you know Maddux, Smoltz, Glavine, and Jones are hall of famers."
> 
> Lol, you had no idea. Like I said talent and prospects. You are watching the most talented lineup in 25 years maybe ever in Atlanta. Acuna is the hottest thing in baseball. He has played half the games the other ROY canidates have and has already caught them stat wise.
> 
> Markakis is probably going to win the batting title. Culberson makes a difference from anywhere.Swanson is getting hot. Inciarte is getting hot. Freddie is pretty good. Ozzie, Camargo. Offense off the charts. Suzuki and Flowers solid.Pitching is ever evolving in today's game and we are winning. 2 game lead.
> 
> Bright farm system outlook.
> 
> Nothing but haters.
> 
> 
> What are you even talking about? The thread is 2018 Braves and youre talking about 30 years ago. Lol




Why are you schooling all these old heads on baseball? Does it get old? HAHA
But for real this is all true. Id bet money acuna albies and freeman are all allstars by the end. Check back on this in about 20 years I guess.


----------



## Duff

I'll have to agree with the old guys (because I am one also). Can't agree this team is anywhere near as talented as the mid 90's teams. That said, this team may be more fun to watch.


Back to last nights game. That was chicken manure. Dude has it coming. MLB will see that his suspension is served during the next series vs the Braves. I say this will carry over into next season.

That's as mad as I've been during a Braves game since that stupid infield fly rule call. My daughter and I were waiting to see Acuna's 1st ab, just to see what would go down. Wasn't expecting that!!


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> Clearly you don't follow prospects, talent scouting, farm system, etc. 3 guys that came up currently on this team had the same buzz Chipper did, once he got going on the minors that is.
> 
> They all signed at 16, under Frank Wren' s watch. 4 years later all 3 are tearing it up in the big show. Just like Chipper.
> 
> I guess back in 90 you said to yourself " self, you know Maddux, Smoltz, Glavine, and Jones are hall of famers."
> 
> Lol, you had no idea. Like I said talent and prospects. You are watching the most talented lineup in 25 years maybe ever in Atlanta. Acuna is the hottest thing in baseball. He has played half the games the other ROY canidates have and has already caught them stat wise.
> 
> Markakis is probably going to win the batting title. Culberson makes a difference from anywhere.Swanson is getting hot. Inciarte is getting hot. Freddie is pretty good. Ozzie, Camargo. Offense off the charts. Suzuki and Flowers solid.Pitching is ever evolving in today's game and we are winning. 2 game lead.
> 
> Bright farm system outlook.
> 
> Nothing but haters.
> 
> 
> What are you even talking about? The thread is 2018 Braves and youre talking about 30 years ago. Lol



This old man has been properly schooled about where the current Braves team ranks in talent compared to teams in the past, Warren Spahn, Henry Aaron, Eddie Mathews, Chipper Jones, Greg Maddux and Tom Glavine couldn't hold the water bottle for this current crop of talent. Phil Niekro and John Smoltz probably would not even make the team.  

I agree the current roster has talent and promise. But I think it's light-years too early to anoint them as the greatest assembly of talent the Braves have ever put on the field.

SMH...


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> That's as mad as I've been during a Braves game since that stupid infield fly rule call. My daughter and I were waiting to see Acuna's 1st ab, just to see what would go down. Wasn't expecting that!!


How were you not? You knew something was going to happen, and that something wasn't going to be a legitimate pitch. I expected a throw behind, or maybe a brush back pitch. To straight up hit him, though? That's crap. Urena and maybe the Marlins in general are lucky Acuna wasn't seriously injured.

I don't think that we'll see any retaliation this year. Unlike Miami, the Braves need to win games, and can ill afford to have players tossed or suspended. If they see Urena early in the season next year, I've got to believe he's getting buzzed, or plunked, or both.


----------



## DannyW

I am anxiously waiting for the CT scan results on Acuna. When they replayed the pitch with sound, the impact sounded more like a crack of bone rather than a smack of flesh. 

Urena denied intent in a post game interview I heard. He claimed he was just trying to get Acuna to "move his feet". What he will soon realize is that he just made himself a very unwanted player...no one is defending his actions, except for Keith Hernandez. 

Not even his own teammates.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> I don't think that we'll see any retaliation this year. Unlike Miami, the Braves need to win games, and can ill afford to have players tossed or suspended. If they see Urena early in the season next year, I've got to believe he's getting buzzed, or plunked, or both.



Yeah...they have to take the high road for the good of the team. But if I were the lead-off hitter playing in the first Braves/Marlins game next year, I don't think I would dig in too deep in the batter's box.

Especially if the pitcher is a guy the Braves just called up that day from the minors.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> I am anxiously waiting for the CT scan results on Acuna. When they replayed the pitch with sound, the impact sounded more like a crack of bone rather than a smack of flesh.
> 
> Urena denied intent in a post game interview I heard. He claimed he was just trying to get Acuna to "move his feet". What he will soon realize is that he just made himself a very unwanted player...no one is defending his actions, except for Keith Hernandez.
> 
> Not even his own teammates.



Realmuto's reaction as soon as it happened said it all. He held his arms up as if asking "what's wrong with you?" and shook his head. And he was in no hurry to get to the mound to defend his pitcher when the benches cleared.

Whether his suspension keeps him out of the next series or not, I seriously doubt Mattingly lets him pitch against the Braves again this year.

And as Coenen said, retaliation is coming, but most likely next season. Like I said, the Braves most likely won't see him again this season and they can ill afford to lose anyone to a suspension, or worse, an injury from an on field brawl.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> I am anxiously waiting for the CT scan results on Acuna. When they replayed the pitch with sound, the impact sounded more like a crack of bone rather than a smack of flesh.
> 
> Urena denied intent in a post game interview I heard. He claimed he was just trying to get Acuna to "move his feet". What he will soon realize is that he just made himself a very unwanted player...no one is defending his actions, except for Keith Hernandez.
> 
> Not even his own teammates.


The ball hit him in the muscle of the upper forearm, below the elbow. Its clear in the slowmo close up. Muscle is always better than bone.


----------



## Duff

Coenen said:


> How were you not? You knew something was going to happen, and that something wasn't going to be a legitimate pitch. .




How was I not expecting that? 

Why would they hit him???? Because he's been raking against them?? Because he's been the talk of the league for the last week? That's stupid. 

I can't ever remember a team/pitcher plunking a hitter because he was killing them at the plate. Hot dogging is a different story. That'll get you hit every time. I don't recall Acuna hot dogging.


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> The ball hit him in the muscle of the upper forearm, below the elbow. Its clear in the slowmo close up. Muscle is always better than bone.



X-rays were negative, so that's good. Supposed to run some more tests today, but I figure he'll be back in the lineup Friday.


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> How was I not expecting that?
> 
> Why would they hit him???? Because he's been raking against them?? Because he's been the talk of the league for the last week? That's stupid.
> 
> I can't ever remember a team/pitcher plunking a hitter because he was killing them at the plate. Hot dogging is a different story. That'll get you hit every time. I don't recall Acuna hot dogging.



I honestly just expected them to walk him every chance they got. If you can't get the guy out, make better pitches or just put him on. That was a bush league move.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> That said, this team may be more fun to watch.



Isn't that the truth? I have never seen a more resilient team. In years past you tended to just shut off the game when the Braves got 2-3-4 runs down late in the game. Now you not only hope they come back, you expect it.

Never seen more late inning and/or 2-out runs in my life...they just don't quit.

The schedule gets tough from here...of the 43 remaining games, only 10 are against teams with current losing records...and 3 of those 10 are with the Nationals. It's setting up to be quite a finish.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> And as Coenen said, retaliation is coming, but most likely next season. Like I said, the Braves most likely won't see him again this season and they can ill afford to lose anyone to a suspension, or worse, an injury from an on field brawl.



The Norm Van Brocklin Rule. If a player on the opposing team pulls a dirty trick you do nothing but take his number. Next season when everything has been forgotten about, then you lower the boom on him when he's least expecting it.

I predict a plunk on Urena's noggin sometime around late May, early June of next year, regardless of who he is playing for.


----------



## HunterJoe24

If I was Snitker I would have told the team it's open season on the Marlins. That was a classless move


----------



## HunterJoe24

DannyW said:


> The schedule gets tough from here...of the 43 remaining games, only 10 are against teams with current losing records...and 3 of those 10 are with the Nationals. It's setting up to be quite a finish.



Look at the last week, as elfiii said, a lot of likker that week


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Why would they hit him???? Because he's been raking against them?? Because he's been the talk of the league for the last week? That's stupid.


Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> The Norm Van Brocklin Rule. If a player on the opposing team pulls a dirty trick you do nothing but take his number. Next season when everything has been forgotten about, then you lower the boom on him when he's least expecting it.
> 
> I predict a plunk on Urena's noggin sometime around late May, early June of next year, regardless of who he is playing for.



Jeter is trying to win back the trust of the minimal Miami fan base. Wouldn't surprise me if he's wearing a different jersey next season. Considering how some of the players on the field reacted when it happened, especially Realmuto, he may even end up on the waiver wire at some point this month...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Could've been way worse.  Glad he'll be OK. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-elbow-ok/c-290592478 

*Acuna's elbow OK; he's day to day*

34 minutes ago



> CT scan performed Wednesday night on Ronald Acuna Jr.s left elbow was normal, and he is day to day, the Braves announced on Thursday morning. X-rays conducted on Wednesday night were also negative.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030107865846095872


----------



## Duff

Great news^^^^^^

I was worried. It looked and sounded bad.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Could've been way worse.  Glad he'll be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-elbow-ok/c-290592478
> 
> *Acuna's elbow OK; he's day to day*
> 
> 34 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030107865846095872





He's probably out for a week at least. He got popped pretty good and I expect his elbow is swole up like a nickel balloon today.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Acuna is in the lineup for tonight. Suprising, that was a hard hit to the elbow


----------



## elfiii

HunterJoe24 said:


> Acuna is in the lineup for tonight. Suprising, that was a hard hit to the elbow



Will miracles never cease?


----------



## HunterJoe24

elfiii said:


> Will miracles never cease?



For right now it seems not. Give it a month


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

HunterJoe24 said:


> Acuna is in the lineup for tonight. Suprising, that was a hard hit to the elbow



Was not expecting it but glad for the good news.  Hope he's not rushing himself if his body still needs more time for healing his injury.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-elbow-ok-back-in-lineup/c-290592478

*Acuna back leading off a day after HBP scare*

22 minutes ago





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030167362203516930


----------



## Coenen

One thing about being 20 years old, you bounce back quick.


----------



## Duff

True dat ^^^^^^


----------



## biggdogg

Kid is a gamer, that's for sure!


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Considering how some of the players on the field reacted when it happened, especially Realmuto, he may even end up on the waiver wire at some point this month...



The Braves may make a play for him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

6-game suspension for Urena reported on local TV news is not enough of a penalty.

 


BTW, Mets beating Phillies 22 to 4 in the 8th in the 1st game of their doubleheader.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Back in the lineup.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Back in the lineup.










Cool rocking numbers on Braves Superstar.


----------



## someguyintraffic

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Cool rocking numbers on Braves Superstar.


Why can't I get my pics large?


----------



## someguyintraffic

Phillies got drummed. We can increase our lead   NL East.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Why can't I get my pics large?



I'm not exactly sure with the new forum software since I have not tried uploading a photo or graphics file yet, but I used the "Insert image" function like I did on yours.  Keep playing with it & I'm sure you'll figure it out.  Maybe someone will answer or we both may stumble across it some day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Phillies got drummed. We can increase our lead   NL East.



Surprising how that happened since yesterday Phillies beat the hot 1st place Red Sox, while only losing by 1-run to 'em on Tuesday.

Still expecting Phillies to come back to win the 2 game of their doubleheader with the Mets.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Here we go. How about a lead off HR?


----------



## someguyintraffic

How good is that? Lead off single  after a 97 mph fastball to the forearm. Dude is a STUD.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to have him stick in there fearless with a leadoff single then later stealing 2nd.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Man this team is a blast


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hate seeing the bullpen give away the lead & try to give away the game.


----------



## someguyintraffic

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hate seeing the bullpen give away the lead & try to give away the game.



Dansby's error lost that one.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Is it just me or is someone weed eating Nick Green's hair before he does post game?

Somebody get at poor boy a hair cut on that egg head.


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hate seeing the bullpen give away the lead & try to give away the game.



This accented one of the biggest needs that the Braves have right now...a true shut down closer. Minter? He may be that guy in the future, but not now. Visciano? Once he comes back from the DL, maybe. But he never has a clean inning. Brach? A bunch of saves over his career but he is a much better set-up guy...as witnessed tonight.

But in all fairness, Dansby did not help the cause tonight. It happens...

Good battle...hopefully the lack of a a closer won't even come into play the last three games of this series.

Tough loss.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Dansby's error lost that one.



Good point. I recall the radio announcers talking about this.  The MLB short recap video did not show Swanson's error, but I see what you mean when I looked at the online web scoreboard's play-by-play where if that was an early 1st out then it would've prevented the runs scoring.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> This accented one of the biggest needs that the Braves have right now...a true shut down closer. Minter? He may be that guy in the future, but not now. Visciano? Once he comes back from the DL, maybe. But he never has a clean inning. Brach? A bunch of saves over his career but he is a much better set-up guy...as witnessed tonight.
> 
> But in all fairness, Dansby did not help the cause tonight. It happens...
> 
> Good battle...hopefully the lack of a a closer won't even come into play the last three games of this series.
> 
> Tough loss.



Good points.  I could only listen to the game on the radio & what the online web scoreboard details.  Ya'lls eye witness reports helps put the pieces together for me.  Thanks to both of you.  No fun losing these close games & losing ground to Phillies gaining back a half game on the Braves 1st place lead.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hate seeing the bullpen give away the lead & try to give away the game.





someguyintraffic said:


> Dansby's error lost that one.



His error certainly set them up to lose a close game but it wasn't just him. The bullpen let us down. Teheran pitched a good game other than the two taters he served up but he still pitched good enough to win.

This is what happens when you play a good baseball team. The Rockies have been on fire since the All Scar break. It was a close game and even in the bottom of the 9th when Freeman got on base I thought they could tie it up and pull it out but it just wasn't meant to be.

We're down to the shank of the season now and the Braves schedule only gets more difficult. Curb stomping the Marlins one more time isn't going to be enough. Here's hoping they can beat the tough teams enough times to hang on to first place.


----------



## biggdogg

The fact that Teheran gave up 2 bombs is not surprising, and actually expected. That fact no one was on base when they were launched IS surprising. The bullpen has been and will continue to be an issue, but I do believe it will be top priority come December. Minter, Brach, Winkler are all but certain for next season with O'Day and Carle as possibles. Vizciano is hot garbage and always has been. Only thing I would give him and Teheran after this season is a one way bus ticket.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Bullpen has been the issue ever since they traded Kimbrel, you think they would learn.


----------



## biggdogg

HunterJoe24 said:


> Bullpen has been the issue ever since they traded Kimbrel, you think they would learn.



Trading Kimbrel was a necessity...

Now that the Braves are ready to contend, hopefully AA can bring him back this December. Kimbrel is one of AA's primary targets this offseason.


----------



## HunterJoe24

biggdogg said:


> Trading Kimbrel was a necessity...
> 
> Now that the Braves are ready to contend, hopefully AA can bring him back this December. Kimbrel is one of AA's primary targets this offseason.



Oh yeah, it was a necessity. I was mad, but understood why. I'm just saying ever since then how many games have we lost in the 8th and 9th innings


----------



## Patriot44

Braves need more innings per starter. The game has changed and pitchers being babied has a lot to do with it IMO. Owners don't want to hurt their investment and rely on closers way too much to win games instead of closing. The Braves, like so many other teams, now need several closers because the pitchers only go 6 these days. 

Not an easy feat for any club. Whoever figures it out first will dominate the next ten years. Let's hope the Bravo's do.


----------



## biggdogg

Yep, the days of the 300 inning starter are long gone. These days it's tough to find one that can log 220 innings in a season. Most are in the 170-190 range. That leaves a lot of innings for the pen to cover.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Yep, the days of the 300 inning starter are long gone. These days it's tough to find one that can log 220 innings in a season. Most are in the 170-190 range. That leaves a lot of innings for the pen to cover.


We can debate the Tommy Johns thingy til the cows come home, I don't buy that its innings but rather kids pitching junk from the time that they are 9. I tell the pitchers on my 11-12 year old team, NO JUNK!!! Fast balls and change ups, that is it.


----------



## biggdogg

There is a reason TJ surgery is becoming more common in the college ranks and even down into high school...

Kid that plays for my son's high school had the surgery as a sophomore.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> There is a reason TJ surgery is becoming more common in the college ranks and even down into high school...
> 
> Kid that plays for my son's high school had the surgery as a sophomore.


It is not un common in Cobb to see kids at the mall or in stores that are 15-16 years old with a TJ scar. 

A couple of years ago, a friend of mine coached a 15 year old travel team and in the off season that year, he had 5 players having TJ surgery.


----------



## KyDawg

Patriot44 said:


> We can debate the Tommy Johns thingy til the cows come home, I don't buy that its innings but rather kids pitching junk from the time that they are 9. I tell the pitchers on my 11-12 year old team, NO JUNK!!! Fast balls and change ups, that is it.



Have you watched any of the LL world series? These kid throwing curve balls that are breaking a foot.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

How 'bout relief pitcher Culberson giving up 2-hits & 1-run with 10-pitches (includes 7-strikes) for 3-groundouts in the 9th-inning???



27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030652291693662209


----------



## biggdogg

I guess Snit felt it was time for the Braves to jump on the "position player pitcher" train... just about every team in MLB has put a position player on the mound at some point this season.


----------



## DannyW

Ouch...just ouch.....

We gotta get someone who can get 3 outs consistently. For those who thought Thursday night "Brach? Why Brach when we have a healthy A. J. Minter in the bullpen?" 

Well consider tonight's game as exhibit A....


----------



## Duff

Good Lord!! Get Culberson back out there. Venters, SOMEBODY!!!


----------



## biggdogg

AJ looked awful and he's inconsistent for sure. Luke Jackson is just incompetent. Folty looked fantastic and it was nice to see him work through his frustration and get out of that fourth inning that not long ago would have come completely unraveled for him. He has improved dramatically at keeping his emotions in check. He and Newcomb will prove to be two pillars in this rotation.


----------



## HighCotton

If you've ever watched any of the Braves "Driven" episodes on TV, there are several that talked about the Maddux-Glavine-Smoltz era and both Scherholtz and Booby Cox saying that pitching wins championship.

Well, how much more evidence do we need.  The Braves pitching- both starters and the bullpen, is not consistent enough and sometimes just flat out horrible.

Another problem, having a 230's hitting catcher (Flowers) and shortstop is ridiculous.  I could see it if they were good defensive players, but neither is.

I'm tired of seeing the Braves beat up only on the lesser teams only to lose against anybody half-way good.  This week is case in point-- sweep the Marlins only to then crap your pants against the Rockies.


----------



## livetohunt

It would be nice to replace Swanson somehow before the year is up. That would be a big improvement at the plate, and on the field if they can replace him.


----------



## HighCotton

livetohunt said:


> It would be nice to replace Swanson somehow before the year is up. That would be a big improvement at the plate, and on the field if they can replace him.



Amen 100% on that!!


----------



## biggdogg

For starters, the Smoltz-Madduz-Glavine era is long gone, and not just in Atlanta. You will never see a starting staff eat those kinds of innings again. The pen has it's issues, but outside of Moylan and Venters, they're very young. The pen is the number one priority this offseason. Flowers isn't hitting much, but he and Suzuki aren't behind the plate for their bats. They're behind the plate to mentor a young pitching staff. A job they're doing a very good job with. And don't get your hopes up for much of an upgrade, Suzuki will likely be back, but the only decent catcher available this offseason is Yasmani Grandal. And there will be a bunch of teams bidding for him. Swanson is a plus defender that needs to work on his strike recognition at the plate. No, hes not Andrelton in the field (who is?) and he's not Machado at the plate, but he's young and isn't going anywhere. 

AA has made it clear the pen is a priority this offseason and Kimbrel will be a primary target (for about a dozen other teams as well) and hopefully a front end starter. Whether the Braves pony up for a Keuchel or a similar starter remains to be seen.


----------



## dixiecutter

All this "need pitching" has to be adressed before Aug 1. Front office hung it up instead. I think it's a mistake. Hindsight may reveal that this _was _"the year".


----------



## biggdogg

dixiecutter said:


> All this "need pitching" has to be adressed before Aug 1. Front office hung it up instead. I think it's a mistake. Hindsight may reveal that this _was _"the year".



There isn't a snowball's chance in you know where that enough pitching upgrades could be made to make a legitimate run at a World Series, even if that kind of pitching was available in the first place. Not even by gutting the farm system. This was never going to be "the year". In a one game play-in game, anything can happen. Maybe even in a 5 game series. But to think this team could take an Arizona, Chicago, Houston or Boston in a 7 game series. Nah. This team was projected to win 77-80 games with a slim chance of going .500 at best. They have well outplayed expectations and still may even make the playoffs (still far from a guarantee). But if you think this was "the year", you apparently haven't been paying attention.


----------



## dixiecutter

biggdogg said:


> There isn't a snowball's chance in you know where that enough pitching upgrades could be made to make a legitimate run at a World Series, even if that kind of pitching was available in the first place. Not even by gutting the farm system. This was never going to be "the year". In a one game play-in game, anything can happen. Maybe even in a 5 game series. But to think this team could take an Arizona, Chicago, Houston or Boston in a 7 game series. Nah. This team was projected to win 77-80 games with a slim chance of going .500 at best. They have well outplayed expectations and still may even make the playoffs (still far from a guarantee). But if you think this was "the year", you apparently haven't been paying attention.


"The year" as opposed to what their projections are. It was posted for those of us that think some pitching help is coming. It isn't. Scroll up.


----------



## biggdogg

KyDawg said:


> Have you watched any of the LL world series? These kid throwing curve balls that are breaking a foot.



And the coaches should be taken out behind the woodshed...

Ever notice when ESPN talks about current and former major leaguers that played in the llws, very few, if any, are pitchers?


----------



## Duff

biggdogg said:


> There isn't a snowball's chance in you know where that enough pitching upgrades could be made to make a legitimate run at a World Series, even if that kind of pitching was available in the first place. Not even by gutting the farm system. This was never going to be "the year". In a one game play-in game, anything can happen. Maybe even in a 5 game series. But to think this team could take an Arizona, Chicago, Houston or Boston in a 7 game series. Nah. This team was projected to win 77-80 games with a slim chance of going .500 at best. They have well outplayed expectations and still may even make the playoffs (still far from a guarantee). But if you think this was "the year", you apparently haven't been paying attention.




Can’t argue with that


----------



## antharper

Glad to see the Rockies leave , hard to believe we still in 1st place after that 4 game beating !


----------



## spurrs and racks

the last 4 games were very upsetting


----------



## Coenen

This weekend stung, but the Rocks are a good team this year.

IMO they've got the first part of the equation figured out, beating the teams they're supposed to beat. The next step will be finding ways to beat the better teams more consistently. Pitching has to step up for sure, but the offense has to come around as well; maybe it's just me, but our top of the lineup guys seem to disappear against the better teams. The K's start to stack up, and it just goes downhill from there.

We'll see where it goes. For all of you clamoring about the bullpen, the announce team brought up several times over the weekend that Colorado had gone hard in the past offseason looking to strengthen their relief corps, and still had to make moves at the deadline. Saying "they need to sign someone" is easy, finding the right guy is hard. We'll see what they do.

Wish I'd seen the subject about young pitchers earlier as well! That's a favorite of mine. I'm in the John Smoltz camp, too many young players are throwing too many max-effort innings too soon. They grow up throwing instead of pitching, and end up hurting themselves.

I am also surprised though, that teams don't let more guys go deep. Folty is a good example for the Braves. He's in his physical prime. Why not let him throw 110-120 pitches more often? I would think that pitch counts would be more of a bell curve than a hard and fast number for all players.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Up & down Braves seem to regularly make the history record books, good & bad. 1st time 4-game sweep at home in Suntrust Park.

Reckon it's better for Braves to avoid Western division teams they appear to have more problems with this season.

Maybe Braves need to play more last place teams for confidence builders.

Never know when Braves bats will break out again with double digit hits & scoring.

Nothing much new here, it still takes both pitching & hitting to win usually.

Nice having the Mets beat up on the Phillies a bit to help Braves barely hold on to 1st place by the grace of God.

Still frustrating having Marlins Jose Urena hurting Acuna's HR hitting momentum.   Reports state for the next series with the Marlins, Urena will not be playing in those games.

On the road for the next series with the Pirates followed by the Marlins.

Nice job by Lauren Daigle singing God Bless America in yesterday's game.



Braves Re-Tweet:

Time = 1:28

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031262225149747200




EDIT UPDATE:


Braves Recent/Today's tweet updates:









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031633607922659330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031634033405505537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031634205271355393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031634508930580482


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/prospect-team-of-the-week-led-by-padres-urias/c-291130300



> *RHP: Bryse Wilson, Gwinnett Stripers (Triple-A)
> (Braves' No. 13 prospect)
> 1-0, 0.00 ERA, 1 GS, 8 IP, 1 H, 0 R, 0 ER, 0 BB, 13 SO, 0.13 WHIP*
> 
> Wilson has now won all three of his International League starts since getting promoted, and this one was by far his most dominant. He faced the minimum in his eight innings of work and it was his first double-digit strikeout performance of the season, and just the second in his pro career. Wilson is now second in the pitching-rich Braves organization in strikeouts.


----------



## someguyintraffic

We'll boys, errors and balks aint gonna get ya far in the 9th with a team like the Rockies.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Well, one thing is decided for me, I hate playing NL west teams. No matter what their record is they destroy us. It was cool watching Culberson out pitch the bullpen though


----------



## biggdogg

Looks like one of the young-uns is making his ML debut tonight, pushing the regulars back a day to get them some rest. Cool, cept I ain't ever heard of this one... Welcome to Atlanta Bryce Wilson.


----------



## elfiii

Getting swept by the Rockies sucked.


----------



## westcobbdog

20 yr old RHP Bryce Wilson looking good in his big league debut tonight. 
He is the 3rd 20 yr old pitcher they have trotted out this year.


----------



## someguyintraffic

elfiii said:


> Getting swept by the Rockies sucked.



You can say that again, getting swept sucks period.


----------



## someguyintraffic

westcobbdog said:


> 20 yr old RHP Bryce Wilson looking good in his big league debut tonight.
> He is the 3rd 20 yr old pitcher they have trotted out this year.


Looked promising


----------



## someguyintraffic

What a throw home by Ender.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Pitching working out well this evening working on a late game shutout. Despite the 3 walks, nice job by new starter Bryce Wilson.  After working through some tight situations, wish he could've pitched the 6th inning.

Whoa, good close 1-0 road win shutout to end the 4-game losing streak for the Braves.  Surprising not more Braves runs after delivering double digit hits.

Gained a bit of ground on idle Phillies.

After this 69th Braves win, I like our chances of at least having a 70-win season. 










> Wilson, bullpen lead Braves to 1-0 win: 8/20/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Bryse Wilson pitched five scoreless frames in his MLB debut and the Braves' 'pen chipped in with four of its own in a 1-0 win













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031729157774995456


----------



## someguyintraffic

We needed that win!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> What a throw home by Ender.



Whatta cool play! 



37-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031733601874968578


----------



## HunterJoe24

Wish they would put all these young guys in the bullpen.


----------



## DannyW

I think that debuting all these young pitchers has a bigger purpose than just resting their starters...although there is value in that for sure. The Braves could be showcasing their young talent in anticipation of some bigger trades this winter. Kind of a "not only has Bryse Wilson been successful in the minors, look at what he has shown he can do in the big leagues. He is more than a raw prospect. Now who are you going to offer me to trade for him?"

Several young pitchers like Soroka, Toussaint, Fried, Gohara and Wilson have had initial success at the major league level. And we have seen nothing yet from Kyle Wright, Joey Wentz, Kyle Muller and Ian Anderson...are they next to get some starts after the September call-up?


----------



## Throwback

Did ya'll see Acuna doing a parody of the umpire putting on the headphones?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Throwback said:


> Did ya'll see Acuna doing a parody of the umpire putting on the headphones?



Good one.  



Animated GIF below . . . 


http://www.mlb.com/images/5/2/0/291192520/082018_atl_acuna_umps.gif 


or 


News item about it below . . . 


https://www.mlb.com/cut4/ronald-acuna-helped-the-umpires-with-a-replay-review/c-291194130


----------



## elfiii

Pitching saved the day last night. The Braves bats have went on vacation. 10 hits and only 1 run? What's up w/that?


----------



## spurrs and racks

20 YEARS OLD TWO YEARS REMOVED FROM HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!

What an awesome job. I wish we had 10 more just like him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Pitching saved the day last night. The Braves bats have went on vacation. 10 hits and only 1 run? What's up w/that?



Yes, Sir. RISP 1 out of 13. Glad Inciarte's throw to Suzuki's home plate tag out prevented tying the score.

Looks like Camargo likes batting 5th right behind Freddie & Markakis where he went 3 for 3 last night & on Sunday going 2 for 4 delivering all of Braves 2-runs/RBI's.  Hitting can spark more hitting leading to batting & scoring rallys.



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380820123

Box Score

Team RISP: 1-13 (Acuña Jr. 0-2, Swanson 0-1, Inciarte 0-2, F. Freeman 0-1, Wilson 0-1, Albies 0-2, Markakis 1-3, Suzuki 0-1) 

Team LOB: 9


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

spurrs and racks said:


> 20 YEARS OLD TWO YEARS REMOVED FROM HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!
> 
> What an awesome job. I wish we had 10 more just like him.



Yes, Sir. Would be nice to have 10 just like 'em, letting the starting rotation have 5 start & play 1st half of the game & the other 5 play the 2nd half of the game to end it.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yes, Sir. RISP 1 out of 13. Glad Inciarte's throw to Suzuki's home plate tag out prevented tying the score.
> 
> Looks like Camargo likes batting 5th right behind Freddie & Markakis where he went 3 for 3 last night & on Sunday going 2 for 4 delivering all of Braves 2-runs/RBI's.  Hitting can spark more hitting leading to batting & scoring rallys.



Yep and yep. That was a Bang Bang play at homeplate thanks to Inciarte saving the day. Camargo has been overlooked in the batting order. Moving him up was a good idea but now the bottom of the order is weaker. Flowers and Suzuki are hurting on hitting for average and Swanson doesn't have any pop in his bat.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Yep and yep. That was a Bang Bang play at homeplate thanks to Inciarte saving the day. Camargo has been overlooked in the batting order. Moving him up was a good idea but now the bottom of the order is weaker. Flowers and Suzuki are hurting on hitting for average and Swanson doesn't have any pop in his bat.



Yep, crazy seeing slumping from Flowers, Suzuki, & Swanson for long periods, especially when Swanson in the 1st 3-weeks of the season before he got hurt & went on the DL was among tops in MLB in batting avg. Swanson seems to elevate his game a bit out of the slump late in the game with runners on bases & sometimes comes thru in the clutch to win games. Suzuki was elevating his game out of the slump too at times when needing scores & having runs on bases ready to come home for scoring but has gone mostly silent. Once in a good while Flowers will surprise us with a multi-hit game.  Of course, none of this is enough lately.

Was surprised to see Albies moved down in the batting order yesterday, but Snitker seems to do that at times to motivate them in helping get their bats going again, then move them back up when their production comes back.


----------



## spurrs and racks

At this point in the season you expect your catchers to be tired. Suzuki hits the ball hard just right at somebody and Flowers is swinging for the fence just incase he hits it. Swanson is hitting in squirts but his glove is solid. How about that Freddie Freeman, raising your batting average in August is unheard of. The only two players I ever saw do that was Wade Boggs and Tony Gwynn, that's good company right there. I have been critical of Inciarte's arm all year, but it showed up last night. That play was really close. I want to see albies pick it back up.

Chop on!


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, crazy seeing slumping from Flowers, Suzuki, & Swanson for long periods, especially when Swanson in the 1st 3-weeks of the season before he got hurt & went on the DL was among tops in MLB in batting avg. Swanson seems to elevate his game a bit out of the slump late in the game with runners on bases & sometimes comes thru in the clutch to win games. Suzuki was elevating his game out of the slump too at times when needing scores & having runs on bases ready to come home for scoring but has gone mostly silent. Once in a good while Flowers will surprise us with a multi-hit game.  Of course, none of this is enough lately.
> 
> Was surprised to see Albies moved down in the batting order yesterday, but Snitker seems to do that at times to motivate them in helping get their bats going again, then move them back up when their production comes back.



I can see Albies moved down more often against righty's. He is really struggling from the left side of the plate. If you watch him left handed, he has developed an uppercut that is way more pronounced than it is right handed. The majority of his homers have been from the left side and it looks like he trying too hard to elevate the ball from that side now.


----------



## HunterJoe24

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, crazy seeing slumping from Flowers, Suzuki, & Swanson for long periods, especially when Swanson in the 1st 3-weeks of the season before he got hurt & went on the DL was among tops in MLB in batting avg. Swanson seems to elevate his game a bit out of the slump late in the game with runners on bases & sometimes comes thru in the clutch to win games. Suzuki was elevating his game out of the slump too at times when needing scores & having runs on bases ready to come home for scoring but has gone mostly silent. Once in a good while Flowers will surprise us with a multi-hit game.  Of course, none of this is enough lately.
> 
> Was surprised to see Albies moved down in the batting order yesterday, but Snitker seems to do that at times to motivate them in helping get their bats going again, then move them back up when their production comes back.



Swanson had a really rough summer but he seems to be almost our of it now. He's got a lot of potential and fans are wanting him traded. I know the second we trade him he'll be an all-star so hopefully we keep him around. I think any of us could go out there and just randomly swing the bat and hit more than flowers.


----------



## Coenen

HunterJoe24 said:


> Swanson had a really rough summer but he seems to be almost our of it now. He's got a lot of potential and fans are wanting him traded. I know the second we trade him he'll be an all-star so hopefully we keep him around. I think any of us could go out there and just randomly swing the bat and hit more than flowers.


Even Andrelton learned to hit eventually! 

I think they may have rushed Swanson a bit, feeling the need to show something for the rebuild. He may never be a perennial all star, but I think he could still be a fine major leaguer. Not every player is ready for prime time at age 20; look at Folty for example, he's 26 and been up in The Bigs for a while, but this season he seems to have really come in to his own. All things in their time own time, so to speak. I wouldn't be eager to let him go until I was sure I had something better in the pipeline to replace him.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Coenen said:


> Even Andrelton learned to hit eventually!
> 
> I think they may have rushed Swanson a bit, feeling the need to show something for the rebuild. He may never be a perennial all star, but I think he could still be a fine major leaguer. Not every player is ready for prime time at age 20; look at Folty for example, he's 26 and been up in The Bigs for a while, but this season he seems to have really come in to his own. All things in their time own time, so to speak. I wouldn't be eager to let him go until I was sure I had something better in the pipeline to replace him.



I really hope they keep him. I've just noticed a lot of fans want him traded. He makes mistakes, and they can come at the worst times, but even guys like Chipper and Glavine and our other big name guys had a learning curve. He's pretty consistently solid on defense except when he messes up it is at a bad time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> I can see Albies moved down more often against righty's. He is really struggling from the left side of the plate. If you watch him left handed, he has developed an uppercut that is way more pronounced than it is right handed. The majority of his homers have been from the left side and it looks like he trying too hard to elevate the ball from that side now.



Good to hear experiences & eye witness accounts since I don't get to watch them on TV. I know he has twice as many left handed HR's (14) as right handed HR's (7) that I heard on a radio report, with last HR being right handed which is his normal batting that he grew up with before developing switch hitting skills. Wonder if Acuna batting ahead of him & going thru that hot streak of HR's may have motivated Albies to be "trying too hard" like you said. Hope Albies gets it straightened out soon, maybe just getting back to trying to make contact for base hits regularly. Glad he's still batting 6th again tonight ahead of Suzuki & Swanson since I'm expecting Albies to work out of it in a short time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

HunterJoe24 said:


> Swanson had a really rough summer but he seems to be almost our of it now. He's got a lot of potential and fans are wanting him traded. I know the second we trade him he'll be an all-star so hopefully we keep him around. I think any of us could go out there and just randomly swing the bat and hit more than flowers.



Hope so on Swanson.  You're right, his last 11-days have shown lots of improvement getting a hit in games usually with a 6-game hitting streak going.

Yep, seems like several times when Braves trade young talent with lots of potential shown start having good seasons & years when they get traded away which may be what it takes to get them on a good road for their career.

Yep, things not so good with Flowers for a long while. Last good game Flowers had was Aug, 8th going 3 for 4 which includes a HR which turned into a 4-game hitting streak, mid-July he had another 4-game hitting streak.  Prior to August, the previous multi-hit game was June where he had three 2-hit games.  Last good month was May after coming back from his month long injury in April. Like said earlier, at least Flowers is helping train & pass along big league experience to assist develop the up & coming young pitching talent.


----------



## elfiii

HunterJoe24 said:


> I really hope they keep him. I've just noticed a lot of fans want him traded. He makes mistakes, and they can come at the worst times, but even guys like Chipper and Glavine and our other big name guys had a learning curve. He's pretty consistently solid on defense except when he messes up it is at a bad time.



Yep. Swanson has the chance to be a real impact player. He just needs some coaching and some seasoning. Nobody wants to talk about the clutch two out multiple base hits he's gotten with RBI's to boot. He plays excellent defense too. His fielding % is .978. Not too shabby.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Dansby with a   2 run swat!


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> Yep. Swanson has the chance to be a real impact player. He just needs some coaching and some seasoning. Nobody wants to talk about the clutch two out multiple base hits he's gotten with RBI's to boot. He plays excellent defense too. His fielding % is .978. Not too shabby.



^^^This. Not every solid major league is going to hit .300 with 25-30 homers. Andrelton is a career .267 hitter. And he just started making consistent contact the last couple seasons. Dansby will get there. You gots to remember, he had less than 300 professional ab's when he got called up.

But the kid is some kinda clutch though.


----------



## someguyintraffic

elfiii said:


> Yep. Swanson has the chance to be a real impact player. He just needs some coaching and some seasoning. Nobody wants to talk about the clutch two out multiple base hits he's gotten with RBI's to boot. He plays excellent defense too. His fielding % is .978. Not too shabby.



Looked pretty impactful with that 2 run homer! Kid is good. He was a stud at Marietta HS.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG!  Whoa, Swanson with 2nd 2-run rocking HR!!!  1st career multi-HR game.  Wow.  Whatta way to top off his 7-game hitting streak.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> OMG!  Whoa, Swanson with 2nd 2-run rocking HR!!!  1st career multi-HR game.  Wow.




Beat me to it...


----------



## someguyintraffic

DANSBY LOOKINGB REAL IMPACTFUL. 2 TWO RUN JACKS!


----------



## biggdogg

The adjustments Chuck Hernandez has made with Gausman seem to be working pretty good too. In line for his 3rd straight win since we got him and apparently going to at least start the 8th inning.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Beat me to it...



Blame it on pay TV delay slower than radio game reports.  I'll call my father watching pay TV about a play & he gets mad cause it had not happened yet for him.

You're right about Gausman getting to pitch the 8th even though he ended the 7th with 93-pitches.  Was expecting Snitker not to let him go any longer to at least to the MLB standard 100 or more pitches if things are going well since he has a habit of pulling out pitchers earlier than expected.

TV announcers probably already said it, but I just stumbled across Suzuki stats show this game is part of his 7-game hitting streak.


----------



## biggdogg

Yep. Suzuki and Dansby have 7-8 game hitting streaks going. And Snit has let Folty get upwards of 115 pitches a couple times since the break.

Zuk just took one in the kidney doggone it...


----------



## KyDawg

Nationals are throwing in the towel.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...matt-adams-to-cardinals/ar-BBMfChx?ocid=spart


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Exciting way for the Braves to get their 70th win. 

Good going ahead by another game over the Phils after them losing to the Nats.










> Gausman's gem, Swanson's HRs lead Braves: 8/21/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Dansby Swason hit a pair of two-run homers and Kevin Gausman tossed eight scoreless innings to lead the Braves to a 6-1 win






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032079929708617728


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032100861772812288


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032087365265842176


----------



## spurrs and racks

Swanson - the sultan of swat! Last night anyway....

chop on


----------



## Twiggbuster

Glad to see it.
He's sorta been put on notice but responding now.
Inside pitch is his.


----------



## Coenen

Nice win last night. Gausman has been a solid pickup thus far. The change of scenery seems to have helped him. I read an article somewhere that said they'd changed his arm slot as well, which seems to have made a big difference. Dansby had a great game, at the plate and in the field, he and Ozzie both made some really nifty plays.

Expanding a bit on my post about Swanson yesterday, this is Dansby's age 24 season, that got me curious about at what age most players break into the majors. Turns out the average age of an MLB rookie also happens to be 24. Maybe he's right on schedule after all. The organization had nothing to lose by bringing him up early; maybe he wasn't a wunderkind like Albies or Acuna, but regarding him as a finished product also seems a bit presumptuous.


----------



## DannyW

KyDawg said:


> Nationals are throwing in the towel.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...matt-adams-to-cardinals/ar-BBMfChx?ocid=spart



The Daniel Murphy to the Cubs part of these trades is a head scratcher. What in the world do the Cubs do with Javier Baez??? The guy is having a monster year...an all-star batting .290 with 25 dingers and 89 RBI's. And now he is a reserve, or at best, a platoon player? It don't make sense...


----------



## KyDawg

DannyW said:


> The Daniel Murphy to the Cubs part of these trades is a head scratcher. What in the world do the Cubs do with Javier Baez??? The guy is having a monster year...an all-star batting .290 with 25 dingers and 89 RBI's. And now he is a reserve, or at best, a platoon player? It don't make sense...



I dont understand it either.


----------



## Duff

Coenen said:


> Nice win last night. Gausman has been a solid pickup thus far. The change of scenery seems to have helped him. I read an article somewhere that said they'd changed his arm slot as well, which seems to have made a big difference. Dansby had a great game, at the plate and in the field, he and Ozzie both made some really nifty plays.
> 
> Expanding a bit on my post about Swanson yesterday, this is Dansby's age 24 season, that got me curious about at what age most players break into the majors. Turns out the average age of an MLB rookie also happens to be 24. Maybe he's right on schedule after all. The organization had nothing to lose by bringing him up early; maybe he wasn't a wunderkind like Albies or Acuna, but regarding him as a finished product also seems a bit presumptuous.




Good points. Swanson will be at least an average bat with solid potential along with playing above average d. I like what someone said about Simmons. It took a few years, but he developed into a very good stick in the middle of the lineup.

Now they need to get Albies back to where he was before the break and the Bravos can do some damage.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With a bit slower response on reporting test results on Suzuki's injury, it's not worse like I expected.  Of course, I did not see it & have not seen any replays, but it will be good to hear reports from any that did see this last night. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032286952534540290


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Nice win last night. Gausman has been a solid pickup thus far. The change of scenery seems to have helped him. I read an article somewhere that said they'd changed his arm slot as well, which seems to have made a big difference. Dansby had a great game, at the plate and in the field, he and Ozzie both made some really nifty plays.
> 
> Expanding a bit on my post about Swanson yesterday, this is Dansby's age 24 season, that got me curious about at what age most players break into the majors. Turns out the average age of an MLB rookie also happens to be 24. Maybe he's right on schedule after all. The organization had nothing to lose by bringing him up early; maybe he wasn't a wunderkind like Albies or Acuna, but regarding him as a finished product also seems a bit presumptuous.



This. ^ Gausman was impressive with 8 innings of shutout ball. He got into a jam in the 5th with bases loaded but he put the fire out convincingly and he had a couple of innings of outstanding performance.

And lo and behold Swanson the Much Maligned rallies and accounts for 4 out of 5 runs produced by the Braves for the W. Between him and Suzuki the other bats could have spent the night riding the pines. It was good to see the bottom of the order bust a move and show out. Hope we see more of that.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Well, looks like we gave Swanson some good luck yesterday


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> With a bit slower response on reporting test results on Suzuki's injury, it's not worse like I expected.  Of course, I did not see it & have not seen any replays, but it will be good to hear reports from any that did see this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032286952534540290



I saw the hit and it looked a lot worse than Acuna's. It looked like it got more of the kidney area than the elbow, but either way, he went down and went down quick.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> This. ^ Gausman was impressive with 8 innings of shutout ball. He got into a jam in the 5th with bases loaded but he put the fire out convincingly and he had a couple of innings of outstanding performance.
> 
> And lo and behold Swanson the Much Maligned rallies and accounts for 4 out of 5 runs produced by the Braves for the W. Between him and Suzuki the other bats could have spent the night riding the pines. It was good to see the bottom of the order bust a move and show out. Hope we see more of that.



My hope is that Folty, who is showing improvement, picks up a thing or two from Gausman about pitch count management since they seem to be very similar type pitchers. The one thing that drives me nuts about Folty is that he gets 2 strikes and then starts fishing for strike three instead of going after the hitter and putting him away.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> I saw the hit and it looked a lot worse than Acuna's. It looked like it got more of the kidney area than the elbow, but either way, he went down and went down quick.



Sounds really bad, bad enough they made the call to bring up some help.  Reckon it may be at least a few game before we see him back, unfortunately.  Thanks.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032359939480674306


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> My hope is that Folty, who is showing improvement, picks up a thing or two from Gausman about pitch count management since they seem to be very similar type pitchers. The one thing that drives me nuts about Folty is that he gets 2 strikes and then starts fishing for strike three instead of going after the hitter and putting him away.



Yep. His last outing was a good performance but like Gausman he gets into pitch count troubles early for just that reason. He's not consistent either. He'll have back to back innings with 10 or less pitches then he'll blow it out with a 25-30 pitch inning. When you get ahead in the count 0-2 go for the jugular!


----------



## westcobbdog

Who lee o is dealing bb’s tonight


----------



## someguyintraffic

Venters giving us a heart attack. Swept the Bucs.


----------



## Duff

Venters made 1 bad pitch the entire inning and it about cost them. I like Venters in that spot though. More so than any of the rest of the bullpen.


----------



## Robert28

Who else wanted to ring that screaming kids neck tonight? Lord almighty some people shouldn’t go out in public!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatta defensive pitching duel tonight, driving down offensive production of runs & hits.

Tonight's win adds to the Braves roller coaster ride of 3 straight wins for series sweep, previously 4 straight losses series sweep, & before that of 5 straight wins which included a 4-game sweep.  Nice having help from Nats beating Phils in 2 straight games to extend Braves 1st place lead.

Good having Acuna start the game with a leadoff HR for 20 total to tie Freddie & getting close to tying Albies 21 HR team high.  Glad having Swanson tie Suzuki for an 8-game hitting streak.


----------



## antharper

Robert28 said:


> Who else wanted to ring that screaming kids neck tonight? Lord almighty some people shouldn’t go out in public!


Yes I did , I thought it was a kid in my yard at first !


----------



## someguyintraffic

Robert28 said:


> Who else wanted to ring that screaming kids neck tonight? Lord almighty some people shouldn’t go out in public!


Makes you wonder what kind of idiots are raising it.


----------



## Coenen

Glad I was watching the game at the local pizza joint, and didn't have to hear the crowd noise! The screaming kid is the talk of the town.

A tidy victory to secure the sweep. Seven good innings from Julio, then the bullpen did enough. Hopefully, they'll put some more hay in the barn in Miami over the weekend. 71-55 for the year; 19 wins in their last 36 games(.525 win %) will make them a 90 win team.

Love that infographic about Acuna, he's in some pretty darn good company there!


----------



## biggdogg

They mentioned last night that Albies has 21 homers in a shade over 500 ab's and Freddie has 20 in a shade under 500 ab's while Acuna has 20 and hasn't gotten to 300 ab's yet. That's downright scary.


----------



## Throwback

The Ozzie and Ronald dugout show cracks me up


----------



## Throwback

someguyintraffic said:


> Makes you wonder what kind of idiots are raising it.



yankees


----------



## HunterJoe24

biggdogg said:


> They mentioned last night that Albies has 21 homers in a shade over 500 ab's and Freddie has 20 in a shade under 500 ab's while Acuna has 20 and hasn't gotten to 300 ab's yet. That's downright scary.



If Ozzie would get out of this slump he would be downright scary also. I saw Ozzie and Acuna are the first teammates ever to each have 20 HR in a season together before reaching age 22


----------



## biggdogg

HunterJoe24 said:


> If Ozzie would get out of this slump he would be downright scary also. I saw Ozzie and Acuna are the first teammates ever to each have 20 HR in a season together before reaching age 22



Unfortunately Ozzie's left handed slump is a product of the homers. He should probably be a 15-20 hr/season kind of hitter. All those early and often bombs got his left handed swing jacked up.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Glad I was watching the game at the local pizza joint, and didn't have to hear the crowd noise! The screaming kid is the talk of the town.
> 
> A tidy victory to secure the sweep. Seven good innings from Julio, then the bullpen did enough. Hopefully, they'll put some more hay in the barn in Miami over the weekend. 71-55 for the year; 19 wins in their last 36 games(.525 win %) will make them a 90 win team.
> 
> Love that infographic about Acuna, he's in some pretty darn good company there!



Yep, the screaming kid was an unwelcome diversion. The bats went quiet again last night but the pitching stepped up. Teheran looked good.

Anybody reckon they'll win the division?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yes they win the division unless they crash these last weeks left. I like them bringing in these young arms to give an extra day to the main guys. And with September call ups in a week I think the bullpen will be boosted and even a good young bench guy or two to help em make the run.


----------



## someguyintraffic

All I know is Braves reporter girl Kelsey Wingert is Hawt!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way to start off the early parts of the game leading with Culberson in the getting 1st pitch HR in the 2nd for 10 this season & Acuna getting HR in the 3rd for 21 this season to tie Albies for team high. Hope Marlins pitchers do not start throwing at Braves batters again. 

Phillies won their early game against the Nats.



49-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032775648664739840


> Charlie Clutch launches a BLAST to left and the #Braves are up 2-0!





52-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032779474335657988


> @ronaldacunajr24 with a NO DOUBTER!
> #Braves up 3-0!


----------



## someguyintraffic

431 ft,  revenge is sweet!


----------



## westcobbdog

Man that was a bomb and Ender just tattooed one too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Peachtree City whipping Yankees  tonight, too.


----------



## someguyintraffic

The  next pitch  by a Brave better plunk the next Marlins batter.


----------



## walukabuck

just hit Acuna again. Time for retribution


----------



## someguyintraffic

Bout time


----------



## KyDawg

biggdogg said:


> Unfortunately Ozzie's left handed slump is a product of the homers. He should probably be a 15-20 hr/season kind of hitter. All those early and often bombs got his left handed swing jacked up.



This has been an age old problem for the Braves.


----------



## biggdogg

Newk with the payback.


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> Newk with the payback.



The real payback was a 431 ft dent in the beer garden. Glad they thumped somebody though. It was called for.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Is it just me or does Culberson do it everytime his name is own the line up card?

This team are a pile of stud puppies.


----------



## someguyintraffic

72 wins baby! 1st place looking at Sept.


#WHERETHEHATERSAT


----------



## DannyW

Throwback said:


> The Ozzie and Ronald dugout show cracks me up



Yep...that little skit where Albies drew a line in the sand with Swanson "this side is mine and that side is yours" was also funny.

Young guys just having fun.


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> All I know is Braves reporter girl Kelsey Wingert is Hawt!View attachment 940914



Yeah...the Braves are in first place there too.


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> 431 ft,  revenge is sweet!



Yeah...that was. But when he admired the hit, flipped the bat and slowly ran the bases, I predicted...he is going to get plunked again. And he did.

It's not about him hitting the home run...teams, and pitchers, can accept getting beat, it's about him rubbing their face in it after the fact. He needs to drop the bat, lower his head and run around the bases. No need to accent it...he has made his point.

It's not about him and his batting accomplishments...that's not why they are throwing at him. It's about his disrespect to the Marlins.

Disagree? Freddie has done much more damage to the Marlins this year with his hitting. Yet they NEVER throw at Freddie. Why? Because he doesn't show them up after he does it. He is a professional. 

I hope, sincerely hope. that Acuna learns this lesson. He is truly a generational talent.


----------



## someguyintraffic

610 NL leading runs. Base stealing. Newcomb wins number 11. Pitching is trying to solidify. The future is bright.

Acuna is a beast.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> Yeah...that was. But when he admired the hit, flipped the bat and slowly ran the bases, I predicted...he is going to get plunked again. And he did.
> 
> It's not about him hitting the home run...teams, and pitchers, can accept getting beat, it's about him rubbing their face in it after the fact. He needs to drop the bat, lower his head and run around the bases. No need to accent it...he has made his point.
> 
> It's not about him and his batting accomplishments...that's not why they are throwing at him. It's about his disrespect to the Marlins.
> 
> Disagree? Freddie has done much more damage to the Marlins this year with his hitting. Yet they NEVER throw at Freddie. Why? Because he doesn't show them up after he does it. He is a professional.
> 
> I hope, sincerely hope. that Acuna learns this lesson. He is truly a generational talent.



He' s the new face of baseball. Id have admired that bomb he hit too in retaliation for nailing me and my team not retaliating. They hit him again and forced the manager to call for the plunk. The bat flip is nothing new in baseball. Its a crowd/slash team hyper. Put a better pitcher in there if you dont want him hitting them to Gainesville. Ender and Culberson took that bum yard too. Hes been hitting bombs  flipping bats all over the MLB and no one hit him, except the sorry last place Marlins who hes been taking BP on. Beat him dont bean him.They cant.


----------



## someguyintraffic

3 game lead on Philly


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> He' s the new face of baseball. Id have admired that bomb he hit too in retaliation for nailing me and my team not retaliating. They hit him again and forced the manager to call for the plunk. The bat flip is nothing new in baseball. Its a crowd/slash team hyper. Put a better pitcher in there if you dont want him hitting them to Gainesville. Ender and Culberson took that bum yard too. Hes been hitting bombs  flipping bats all over the MLB and no one hit him, except the sorry last place Marlins who hes been taking BP on. Beat him dont bean him.They cant.



Okay...lol...just kept flipping bat and getting beaned, Losing at bats where you could have hit a home run. Or drove in a run.

You don't get it...it's not about Acuna beating the Marlins...it's about rubbing their face in it when he does. The Marlins can accept being beat. lord knows they are getting beat often enough, but they can't accept being shown up in addition to being beat.

It's like being flipped off in traffic.

Again...why not Freddie? He is more of a Marlins killer than Acuna. But they never throw at Freddie...why is that?

Acuna is a generational talent, why taint it by rubbing everyone's face in it? Wouldn't the easier HOF path be to just trot the bases? Why make it harder on yourself?


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> Ender and Culberson took that bum yard too.



So why did't they throw at Ender and Culbertson too? Could it be because they both dropped their bats and trotted around the bases instead of flipping their bat and admiring their hit?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine 4 straight wins on the road. Hitting pitching combo working well.  










> Acuna's homer, Newcomb's gem lead to 5-0 win: 8/23/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Charlie Culberson and Ronald Acuna Jr. both provided long homers, while Sean Newcomb tossed six scoreless to earn his 11th win





44-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032790118115889152


> @enderinciartem goes yicketty and it's a 4-0 #Braves lead!





http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380823128 



> Box Score
> 
> 2nd - Culberson homered to left (393 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 3rd - Acuña Jr. homered to left (432 feet).
> 
> 5th - Inciarte homered to right (390 feet).
> 
> 5th - Camargo doubled to right, F. Freeman scored, Camargo to third, Markakis to second





> Play-by-Play
> 
> Braves - Top 6th - Acuña Jr. hit by pitch.
> 
> Marlins - Bottom 6th - Anderson hit by pitch, Ortega to second.
> 
> Marlins - Bottom 8th - Anderson hit by pitch.




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032786168520368129


----------



## Coenen

I'm not big on the unwritten rule crap, but Ronald had it coming tonight. They plunked him for a lot less last time around. I guess if they're going to hit him anyway, why not flip the bat on them?

Good win. Hopefully a "get right" game for Newcomb. Nice to see that little control problem crop up in the 6th, I'm sure he'll work through that.?


----------



## toyota4x4h

I still don’t think he’s showing up the pitchers just a 20 yr old excited to be blasting some home runs. I’ve seen worse. Look back at joey bats time in Toronto now he was showing up the pitcher. Also rarely got plunked. Maybe it was bec he would always charge the mound to fight if they hit him lol.


----------



## spurrs and racks

I thought Acuna was headed to the mound last night, glad he thought better of it.

Chop on!


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> Okay...lol...just kept flipping bat and getting beaned, Losing at bats where you could have hit a home run. Or drove in a run.
> 
> You don't get it...it's not about Acuna beating the Marlins...it's about rubbing their face in it when he does. The Marlins can accept being beat. lord knows they are getting beat often enough, but they can't accept being shown up in addition to being beat.
> 
> It's like being flipped off in traffic.
> 
> Again...why not Freddie? He is more of a Marlins killer than Acuna. But they never throw at Freddie...why is that?
> 
> Acuna is a generational talent, why taint it by rubbing everyone's face in it? Wouldn't the easier HOF path be to just trot the bases? Why make it harder on yourself?





Freddie Freeman has already come out and defended him.  He stated there was no reason to bean him, he loves the game and is just having fun.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> So why did't they throw at Ender and Culbertson too? Could it be because they both dropped their bats and trotted around the bases instead of flipping their bat and admiring their hit?




Quit your crying, theres no crying in baseball.


----------



## biggdogg

I must be watching a different Acuna. I have yet to see him do anything to showboat or show up the pitcher or other team. Last night he sent a message with that bomb. Plain and simple. The hbp was obviously unintentional. And just like the last one, Realmuto's actions told the story, and Newcomb took care of it.

And Freddie, Culberson and Ender combined aren't destroying Marlins pitching the way Acuna is this season...


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> And Freddie, Culberson and Ender combined aren't destroying Marlins pitching the way Acuna is this season...



Maybe not Ender and Culberson, but Freddie sure is. He is actually doing more damage to Marlins pitchers this year than Acuna:

Freddie - .429 average with 27 hits, 8 HR's and 16 RBIs
Acuna - .333 average with 20 hits, 7 HR's and 13 RBIs.

Look...I am not defending the Marlins in this matter. I don't think there is any place in baseball for pitchers to hurl 97 MPH baseballs at batters. But something is setting them off, and it sure isn't production. If that was the reason then Freddie would be getting plunked even more often than Acuna.

Whether he is being wronged or not, Acuna has the power to end it. The Braves need him to make a deep run in post-season and sooner or later one of those pitches is going to break a finger, wrist or jaw, or he is going to mess up his back getting out of the way. Or a fight is going to break out and another key player is going to be hurt. Or suspended.

If that happened, would the Marlins pitcher be wrong? Yes! Suspended? Yes! But that would be a hollow victory for the Braves if a key player is lost for the season.

Look at the homeruns from last night in the YouTube link above. See how Ender and Culberson immediately drop their bats and trot up the baseline. If Acuna did that I bet we wouldn't even be having this discussion right now.

I hope this ugliness ends soon. But my gut tells me that we have not seen the end of it.


----------



## Duff

Yep, I said he was going to get drilled after the HR also. 

The game a week ago when they hit Acuna was bull. No room for that in baseball.

Last night, well, I can't defend him. I'm sure he's a kid having a blast and doesn't mean anything by it. BUT, that ain't the way baseball works. Don't want to say he had it coming, but I knew it was coming.

As someone else said, drop you bat and run the bases, then we wont have this discussion. 

Remember when Jose Fernandez hit his first homerun as a 21 yr old against the braves and dropped his bat and watched it? Benches cleared, and the Braves were ready to kill him. 

Carlos Gomez? Same thing.


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Remember when Jose Fernandez hit his first homerun as a 21 yr old against the braves and dropped his bat and watched it? Benches cleared, and the Braves were ready to kill him.


THE Jose Fernandez? I'd have forgiven that. Pitchers only get to hit so many, if any, in their career.

I guess I wouldn't have made very good pro ball player.


----------



## elfiii

someguyintraffic said:


> The real payback was a 431 ft dent in the beer garden. Glad they thumped somebody though. It was called for.



The problem is we got warned for it but the Marlins didn't.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> Whether he is being wronged or not, Acuna has the power to end it.



No. The Marlins pitchers have the power to end it. Quit plunking Acuna and quit serving up home run pitches to him and instead try striking him out or make him put the ball in play and let your D do it's job.

If they want to get into a plunking contest then somebody is going to get hurt really bad and when that happens I hope it's a Marlins player. Nothing personal, but they started it.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> I must be watching a different Acuna. I have yet to see him do anything to showboat or show up the pitcher or other team. Last night he sent a message with that bomb. Plain and simple. The hbp was obviously unintentional. And just like the last one, Realmuto's actions told the story, and Newcomb took care of it.
> 
> And Freddie, Culberson and Ender combined aren't destroying Marlins pitching the way Acuna is this season...


Exactomundo!


----------



## KyDawg

I dont get to see my team play very often up here, so I cannot comment on the showboating, but watch some film of Babe Ruth he was the ultimate showboater. The old Negro Leagues were built around showboat, and once they started getting into the Major leagues, it died down somewhat.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> Maybe not Ender and Culberson, but Freddie sure is. He is actually doing more damage to Marlins pitchers this year than Acuna:
> 
> Freddie - .429 average with 27 hits, 8 HR's and 16 RBIs
> Acuna - .333 average with 20 hits, 7 HR's and 13 RBIs.
> 
> Look...I am not defending the Marlins in this matter. I don't think there is any place in baseball for pitchers to hurl 97 MPH baseballs at batters. But something is setting them off, and it sure isn't production. If that was the reason then Freddie would be getting plunked even more often than Acuna.
> 
> Whether he is being wronged or not, Acuna has the power to end it. The Braves need him to make a deep run in post-season and sooner or later one of those pitches is going to break a finger, wrist or jaw, or he is going to mess up his back getting out of the way. Or a fight is going to break out and another key player is going to be hurt. Or suspended.
> 
> If that happened, would the Marlins pitcher be wrong? Yes! Suspended? Yes! But that would be a hollow victory for the Braves if a key player is lost for the season.
> 
> Look at the homeruns from last night in the YouTube link above. See how Ender and Culberson immediately drop their bats and trot up the baseline. If Acuna did that I bet we wouldn't even be having this discussion right now.
> 
> I hope this ugliness ends soon. But my gut tells me that we have not seen the end of it.




What youre missing is Acuna has had half the at bats as everyone else and his stats are ROY worthy. Phenom.


----------



## elfiii

Almost 3 shutouts in a row down in Miami and if they don't win today the Marlins will sweep them. This is pitiful baseball!


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> Almost 3 shutouts in a row down in Miami and if they don't win today the Marlins will sweep them. This is pitiful baseball!




4-0 lead now. Fwiw, Braves won game 1 against the Fishies 5-0 on Thursday.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> 4-0 lead now. Fwiw, Braves won game 1 against the Fishies 5-0 on Thursday.



Yeah, I missed that one so it's a 2-2 split. We're 3 games in front of the Phillies and we're down to the last 25 games. The Braves need to be firing on all 8 cylinders.


----------



## KyDawg

Splitting a series with the Marlins is not a good thing.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Gotta get on a roll.


----------



## someguyintraffic

3 game lead


----------



## westcobbdog

With Acuna’s 10 HR’s this month he is tied with a few elite players like Willie Mays for most HR’s by a 20 yr old, and just 1 HR away from the record 11 Mel Ott hit way back in the day. We are seeing magic made right before our eyes in young Acuna. Acuna still has 5-7 games remaining this month.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way to end a 7-game road trip with a shutout win on Sunday totaling 5 road wins. Despite good pitching, the Braves offense before that on Fri. & Sat. really struggled to generate runs in the previous 2 losses.  

Nats beating the Phillies Monday added a half game lead in 1st place now ahead by 3.5-games. 

Hope the Braves day off Monday helped get them rested & ready for next week of games at home. 










> Braves pitching stymies Marlins in 4-0 win: 8/26/18
> 
> Published on Aug 26, 2018
> 
> Daily Recap: Kevin Gausman and the Braves' bullpen combined for a two-hit shutout in the 4-0 win over the Marlins




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034190976351449093



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034236721402195974


----------



## biggdogg

Looks like Flowers is back for at least 1 more year. Signed a 1 year extension with an option for a 2nd year. Maybe they can pull off a trade for Grandal or Realmuto as the primary catcher this offseason. Here's hoping...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Looks like Flowers is back for at least 1 more year. Signed a 1 year extension with an option for a 2nd year. Maybe they can pull off a trade for Grandal or Realmuto as the primary catcher this offseason. Here's hoping...



Beat me to it.  Thanks for the good news I just stumbled across, too. Hope Braves similar actions happen soon for Suzuki who had a better year.  Then, of course pursuing offseason upgrades like Grandal or Realmuto will be even better.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/bra...-contract-extension/c-292290180?tid=267512548

*Braves agree to terms with catcher Tyler Flowers on contract extension*

2:59 PM EDT


or


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/tyler-flowers-agrees-to-1-year-extension/c-292283212

*Braves, Flowers agree to 1-year extension*

21 minutes ago



> Braves are expected to be among the teams that attempt to acquire Realmuto this offseason. They may also pursue Yasmani Grandal, who will be the top catcher on the free-agent market. But by extending Flowers, they have at least satisfied a portion of next year's catching needs.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034508312971280384









EDIT UPDATE:

Tampa Bay riding a hot streak of 8 straight wins which includes 7 home games beating 1st place Red Sox 3-times this past weekend, before that Kansas City 4-times, before that 1 road win shutout at Boston Red Sox, but even before that winning 2 of 3 in a NY Yankees series for a review of that past 11-games.  Braves better bring their "A" game these next 2 games.


https://www.mlb.com/rays/schedule/2018-08

Tampa Bay Rays Calendar Schedule


----------



## someguyintraffic

Time for a  big homestand. 3.5 game lead.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Thats what we want from Julio, ground ball outs.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Geeze.  Teheran will get you killed in the post season against good clubs. Never impressed me. Post  season pitching and control problems arent a thing.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Sure arent liking  seeing Freddie starting to swing at bad balls.


----------



## walukabuck

someguyintraffic said:


> Sure arent liking  seeing Freddie starting to swing at bad balls.


worst at bats on the team with runners on


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lets go Bravos dad gum! Should be whipping these guys.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Markakis with a rope. Man that ball was clobbered 2 run double!


----------



## walukabuck

Markakis with big hit. Freddie has left the  world on base tonight


----------



## someguyintraffic

When your so called " ace" cant even go 6 innings without throwing it all over for the first 2 innings, giving up walks and hrs then that dude aint your ace. Teheran is not a solid hurler. He has never made me a believer.


Whats worse is Glavine is sitting in the press box making excuses for him.


----------



## mark-7mag

Julio is not the same pitcher at home. He has had 3 good games in a row up to now though


----------



## mark-7mag

Let’s see if the bullpen can hold them


----------



## someguyintraffic

Ozzie hot tonight


----------



## someguyintraffic

Awesome


----------



## mark-7mag

That Flowers HR is huge


----------



## someguyintraffic

They are fun to watch


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Inciarte hot going 4 for 4 with the last hit a HR with 2-RBI's.  Fun 4-run 8th for the Bravos to go with Flowers' Pinch-Hit 2-run HR matching the 4-run 5th.

Scary with Minter loading the bases in the 9th.

Nats beat Phillies so Braves 1st place lead is 4.0 games.
Oops, Braves win so 1st place lead ups to an even better 4.5 games.
Braves break Rays 8-game winning streak.  Woo-hoo!

Good night for Albies going 3 for 3 scoring 3-runs.

What's up with Freddie striking out 3-times???
Hope he climbs out of soon. 



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034639719361994752


----------



## walukabuck

Minter scares the poo out of me


----------



## someguyintraffic

4 game lead on Philly


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having the Braves bats wake up with double digit hits & 1 shy of double digit runs to take the win.  Too close for comfort in the 9th.










> 4-run 8th propels Braves to 9-5 victory: 8/28/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Adam Duvall scored the go-ahead run in 8th, followed by homers from Tyler Flowers and Ender Inciarte to power the comeback win


----------



## Patriot44

Hey BornToHunt, thanks for the recaps, really like reading them in the morning. I go to bed around 8pm, so they are perfect!


----------



## spurrs and racks

chop on


----------



## DSGB

walukabuck said:


> Minter scares the poo out of me



4 run lead? Let's load the bases and make it interesting........


----------



## Coenen

Not bad.

With 31 games to play, 16 more dubs will get them to 90 for the year. That benchmark seems to be within reach.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Just last week I was telling a friend that we could go out there and randomly seeing the bat better than flowers. The very next day and since he has been killing it.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Not bad.
> 
> With 31 games to play, 16 more dubs will get them to 90 for the year. That benchmark seems to be within reach.



I agree, it's possible, but the schedule is not doing them any favors. Left are games against Boston, Chicago, St. Louis and Arizona...all teams either in 1st place or contending. And that doesn't include 7 more games versus the Phillies. They only play two more series against teams with a losing record (Pittsburgh and the Mets).

A brutal finish, if they win the division they will have earned it. The Phillies are imploding right now (2 -8 over their last 10 games) so that helps.

Magic number now sits at 27.


----------



## HunterJoe24

As long as we have the lead on Sep 1st I think we will be in a very good spot. If the Nats can continue to beat up the Phillies that would be huge for us. And those seven games are the last week and a half of the season


DannyW said:


> And that doesn't include 7 more games versus the Phillies.


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> I agree, it's possible, but the schedule is not doing them any favors. A brutal finish, if they win the division they will have earned it. The Phillies are imploding right now (2 -8 over their last 10 games) so that helps.
> 
> Magic number now sits at 27.


Schedule my foot. There's is no reason on planet Earth they can't play .500 baseball down the stretch. This is their chance to play big time games against big time opponents. Iron sharpens iron.


----------



## biggdogg

One scheduling quirk that could play in the Braves favor at the end of the season... Philly has to travel to Colorado for four games and then fly back to Atlanta to finish with three with no travel day. Phillies still have heavy hitters Chicago and Colorado left as well as two more series with Washington. Their schedule is only slightly easier than the Braves remaining schedule.


----------



## toyota4x4h

They got this now!


----------



## KyDawg

toyota4x4h said:


> They got this now!



Now you done went an jinxed us.


----------



## toyota4x4h

KyDawg said:


> Now you done went an jinxed us.



Naw! Phils done ran outta gas. We have young talent that will get us thru. Bullpen plays random but I think they have enough to make it in!

On a diff note they've changed the time for the nats game on sept 15th my wife and some of our friends and I were going to. Already have tickets and parking passes. We will have to see now how the weather does. Wife doesn't want to tote around our 6 month old in the heat. The previous time was 710 game that night ugh. I guess that's what you get when they are in the playoff race.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Patriot44 said:


> Hey BornToHunt, thanks for the recaps, really like reading them in the morning. I go to bed around 8pm, so they are perfect!



Thank you, Sir.  Glad it works well for you.  Wise, hard working, productive man you are getting to bed early to get ready for the next day.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Schedule my foot. There's is no reason on planet Earth they can't play .500 baseball down the stretch. This is their chance to play big time games against big time opponents. Iron sharpens iron.



This. ^ The only flaw in last night's game was Teheran's pitching in the first 3 innings. He failed to get a first pitch strike and ran his pitch count up to 50 by the end of the 3rd. The Rays proved they are good at manufacturing runs too. Teheran got it together in the 4th and the bats came alive late for the W. They had to struggle a little bit but they finished strong and that's a good thing. Our bench proved just about any of them can step in late and get a base knock or better.

Beware the BoSox and Dbacks back to back!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves added a catcher off waivers from LA Angels . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/rene-rivera-awarded-to-braves-on-waiver-claim/c-292447474 

*Rene Rivera awarded to Braves on waiver claim*

1:57 PM EDT


----------



## Coenen

toyota4x4h said:


> Naw! Phils done ran outta gas. We have young talent that will get us thru. Bullpen plays random but I think they have enough to make it in!


The Phils are in an interesting predicatment. They (and The Rays too) rely really heavily on metrics to generate positive results. There's very little doubt that that approach, odd as it can be at times, will help a team generate wins over the course of the season.

The problem with that approach is that it's meant to play out over a long timeline, as the number of games dwindles they run the risk of getting caught in a statistical valley without sufficient recovery time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves added a 1st Baseman from the KC Royals . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-acquire-1b-lucas-duda/c-292480642?tid=267512548

5:51 PM EDT


or

https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/royals-trade-lucas-duda-to-braves/c-292476454

*Braves acquire 1B Lucas Duda*

25 minutes ago



> Atlanta Braves acquired first baseman Lucas Duda and cash from the Kansas City Royals on Wednesday in exchange for a player to be named later or cash considerations






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034919207975243776


----------



## walukabuck

real good addition in Duda


----------



## biggdogg

Duda is a good bench pick up. Not so sure about the Rivera pick up.

And don't overlook the Rays. They're not a bad team, just in the wrong division.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Newcomb throwing BP


----------



## someguyintraffic

Watch out! Ump takes 92 mph foul tip to the face.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Phillies beat Nats so Braves need to come from behind to win tonight & avoid losing ground, but Braves came from behind twice last night against the Rays. 

Rain delay amusement . . .



36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034967724059967489


----------



## DannyW

Looking ahead to next year, what the Braves do with Carmargo is going to be interesting. Beginning the season Carmargo was thought of as a stop gap filler at 3rd base, just keeping the position warm until Riley was ready to be called up. I thought he would be a good utility player for next year's team. But his season has shown that he might have more talent than being just a bench piece. 

He is looking like a .280-ish hitter with decent power, maybe 15-20 HR's and 70-80 RBI's in a full season Currently he has the 3rd best fielding % of all NL 3rd basemen, with a cannon of an arm. Plus he has good speed and has had some big hits at the right time for the Braves this season, like the 3-run HR last night.

Riley is a great prospect with a lot of potential, and may have a higher ceiling as a hitter than Carmargo. But Carmago moved past the "prospect" and "potential" labels...he has proven that he belongs in the big leagues.

Nice problem to have though.


----------



## biggdogg

I agree it's a good problem to have. What remains to be seen is if AA sticks to his "defense first" ideals. If so, Carmarga has a decided advantage as Riley's defense is considered a work in progress at best. Might see Riley possibly transition to a corner outfield spot or one or the other used as a strong trade chip.


----------



## elfiii

Last night was ugly. Newcomb had one of his worst outings all year. Kudos to the Rays bats. I hope we do better against the Cubbies tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h

They said last night Newk has never pitched this many innings in his career he may be gassed. Hope not I like him.

Im torn tonight. I grew up watching Harry Carey call the lunch times games for the cubs. I would come in from playing outside during the summer and dad would have them on. Hes a cubs fan and named me after Ryne Sandberg. But im a braves fan so I will just cheer for both lol.


----------



## biggdogg

toyota4x4h said:


> They said last night Newk has never pitched this many innings in his career he may be gassed. Hope not I like him.



He's at 145 innings with probably 5-6 more starts before the postseason. His career high was 140 innings in '16 at AA.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> He's at 145 innings with probably 5-6 more starts before the postseason. His career high was 140 innings in '16 at AA.



Well, he looked awful last night.


----------



## biggdogg

He's young and will probably lay a few more eggs. But he's shaping up to be a solid 2-3 starter. I'd like to see the Braves ship Teheran out and find a legit #1 guy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Last night was ugly. Newcomb had one of his worst outings all year. Kudos to the Rays bats. I hope we do better against the Cubbies tonight.



From what I recall, Cubs are a better team now than on May 17th when the rain delay happened, with them in 1st place now ahead by 4.5-games & Brewers in 1st place back then. 

Braves need to get what wins they can in the next series with the Pirates before next week when wins are way less likely to come by at our home series against the 1st place Red Sox & after that in a road series against the 1st place D-Backs. 
























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035256053091495936


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> From what I recall, Cubs are a better team now than on May 17th when the rain delay happened, with them in 1st place now ahead by 4.5-games & Brewers in 1st place back then.
> 
> Braves need to get what wins they can in the next series with the Pirates before next week when wins are way less likely to come by at our home series against the 1st place Red Sox & after that in a road series against the 1st place D-Backs.



Exactly. They need to top the Cubs so they can get home field advantage. The BoSox and D-backs are going to be tough, tough games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I did not know anything about getting home field advantage.

Nice having Camargo get hits & RBI's when they are tough to come by & when others aren't getting 'em like last night before the late game 2-run rally.

Last night, radio game announcers mentioned Newcomb not pitching this many innings in a season, and that Soroka is in a similar position but will
not likely to return this season last I read on speculation as he continues the healing process for his sore shoulder issues.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I did not know anything about getting home field advantage.



Cubs are up on us by 4 games. Best record in the league gets home field advantage all the way through the League Championship. They are 78/54 and we are 74/58 as of today.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Cubs are up on us by 4 games. Best record in the league gets home field advantage all the way through the League Championship. They are 78/54 and we are 74/58 as of today.



Good point & very helpful reminder.  I was not thinking & have not shifted into playoff modes of thinking yet since I try avoiding speculation knowing anything can happen usually while being let down way too many times in the past by the Braves.  I'll stick with Missouri "show me" state line of thinking to believe stuff.

Hope Cubs have lots of West division games left outside their Central division with catching their big 4-game winning lead appears to be a tall challenge to overcome unless they fall into an unexpected losing streak or slump.


----------



## biggdogg

Fwiw, the Braves are one of the better road teams in MLB. And they are average at home...

And when this game was originally scheduled, it was supposed to be Max Fried vs. Jon Lester. I like the matchup much better tonight.


----------



## biggdogg

Gonna be a short night for Folty with this umps strike zone...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, good point.  Folty already thrown 48-pitches in only 2-innings. 

D-Backs have a better road record similar to Braves.


----------



## biggdogg

Gonna be hard for the Braves to compete when Montgomery is getting the corners all night and Folty has to throw em down Broadway to get any kind of call.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Freddie clearing  the bases. RBI 80 and 81!!!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Got that lead


----------



## someguyintraffic

My God Folty!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Freddie clearing  the bases. RBI 80 and 81!!!



Freddie on fire tonight with 2-hits which includes the 3B Triple & 3-RBI's.

Nice temporarily taking the lead before Cubs took it back the next inning.



Wonder if getting 1B Duda lit a fire under Freddie's bat.
Nothing like being a motivated hitter hungry to compete.


EDIT UPDATE below: 


Freddie hits the 3B Triple past ex-Brave Heyward! 


36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035333255187312641


----------



## someguyintraffic

Camargo about took out Cubbies pitcher


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Last 2 inning bottoms is time for typical late game Braves bat rallys to take the lead back to try to earn the win. 

Top 3 in Braves batting order producing with a multi-hit game.



24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035344759462682624


----------



## toyota4x4h

Can we end the Duvall experiment? Dood is trash how many hits has he got since he came to us 4-5?


----------



## Patriot44

Err thang is gonna be aight. We are further ahead than I ever thought we would be this year.


----------



## biggdogg

toyota4x4h said:


> Can we end the Duvall experiment? Dood is trash how many hits has he got since he came to us 4-5?



Yeah, as much as I hate to say it, it looks like we gave up 3 mediocre prospects for Duvall and the Reds are the ones that got the best end of the deal. I really, really hope that AA has a better option to replace Markakis...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Last night, ex-Brave Tommy La Stella gave the Cubs the lead with his Pitch-Hit 2-run HR.  

Hope Braves can get some wins against the Pirates this weekend.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves living & dying by the homerun, staying in the game tying it up with Camargo's HR number 15, and Acuna's HR number 22 team high passing Albies previous inning.

Earlier, Inciarte made a great catch to go with his earlier 2-hits.



52-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035705957085405185


36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035699043983339521


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035675612718006273



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035706729340784642


----------



## Patriot44

Man, Acuna is too good to be true for us!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Albies gets a rest day with Culberson starting at 2B.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035967802669256704


EDIT UPDATE: 

Braves Roster updates for September . . . 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035976891214245888


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice late game Braves 4-run 8th-inning rally to end their 3-game losing streak.  Phillies lost tonight, so we're ahead by 3-games.

Swanson delivers his 14th HR & only player with a multi-hit game.

Freddies double delivers the go ahead RBI.



30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036066109059813376


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036068686702891008


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Archer was tougher on the Braves this time as we came from behind to win.  Glad our pitching held up 'til the end to keep the lead. 










> 4-run 8th lifts Braves to comeback victory: 9/1/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Dansby Swanson drove a solo homer and Freddie Freeman lined a go-ahead RBI double in the four-run 8th, lifting the Braves













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036075200809332736


33-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036089949165170691


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG!

Just WOW. Acuna delivers another rocking game leadoff HR on the 2nd high & inside pitch.



36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036365165589975041


----------



## Coenen

Acuna SWINGS, and drives one towards South America. Frazier's gonna need a visa to catch this one, it's gone, and there's nothing left but a vapor trail!


----------



## Patriot44

What a stud!!!!


----------



## Coenen

Another wild 8th inning. Just got to close it out.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Ronald Acuna is the most impressive thing to hit a baseball diamond in ATL since Larry Jones.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Somewhere Frank Wren is between sobbing and laughing hysterically, smoking Cubans and drinking 30 year old Scotch.

He signed Camargo, Albies, and Acuna 4 years ago at 16 for a grand total of $250k for all 3.


----------



## someguyintraffic

4 game lead on PHI


How about Johnny Venters. Comes back after 3.5 Tommy Johns and is flatbout best relief coming in for us.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win, we needed that.


----------



## mark-7mag

We were at the game tonight. Great crowd and great win


----------



## KyDawg

I enjoyed my first game at Sun Trust today. It is a beautiful stadium.


----------



## antharper

KyDawg said:


> I enjoyed my first game at Sun Trust today. It is a beautiful stadium.


I thought about u and your boys today while watching , u got to see 2 great games this weekend with your boys , congrats !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Having a blast with Braves late game 4-run 8th-inning rally for the win. 

Glad to see Braves pitching hold it together to the end. 

Hope they are ready for the Red Sox series.










> Acuna Jr. leads Braves to a 5-1 win over Bucs: 9/2/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. hit another leadoff homer and scored the first of a four-run 8th as the Braves defeated the Pirates, 5-1


----------



## DannyW

Great win with a tough stretch coming up. The phillies play the Mets, Marlins and Washington over the next 15 or so games. All those teams are just playing out the string and trying new young guys to see if they are big league worthy. 

The Braves on the other hand have Boston, St. Louis and Arizona coming up. All winning clubs with post season aspirations.

It's going to be a wild finish.


----------



## westcobbdog

Probably come down to the last week and even last game to see who wins our division. 

Just sold a Braves employee a house, she says call her anytime for tickets, sweet!


----------



## westcobbdog

Just heard on sports talk radio an interesting stat that to me carry’s a ton of weight:

Which MLB team has scored the most runs AFTER 7 innings?

The Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> Just heard on sports talk radio an interesting stat that to me carry’s a ton of weight:
> 
> Which MLB team has scored the most runs AFTER 7 innings?
> 
> The Braves.



Yesterday listening to the game radio broadcast they reported after the leadoff HR that Acuna had more HR's than the entire Pirates team this season.


----------



## mark-7mag

KyDawg said:


> I enjoyed my first game at Sun Trust today. It is a beautiful stadium.


Glad we finally got to hook up


----------



## Patriot44

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yesterday listening to the game radio broadcast they reported after the leadoff HR that Acuna had more HR's than the entire Pirates team this season.



As it stands right now, I would have Acuna's baby!


----------



## biggdogg

Absolutely CANNOT leave the bases loaded twice in the first four innings against the Sox and hope to get away with it...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Touki pitched well through 4-innings with a no-hitter going & 5-K's, but sorry to see things fall apart on him in the 5th-inning after getting his 6th-strikeout, then giving up 3-doubles, 1-single, & 3-runs before being pulled out of the game.


----------



## mark-7mag

Good news is Philly is losing to the Marlins


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> Just heard on sports talk radio an interesting stat that to me carry’s a ton of weight:
> 
> Which MLB team has scored the most runs AFTER 7 innings?
> 
> The Braves.



I wonder how the Braves rank in the MLB in delivering hits & runs after having 2-outs when it seems the Braves appear to be even more motivated???


----------



## biggdogg

9 runners left on base through 5. You gotta take your shots when you get them against Boston. Waiting till the 7th to dent the scoreboard won't work against this kind of monster.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice seeing Braves get on the scoreboard with Albies 22nd HR of the season. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036694407574183936


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough to counter the Red Sox's 3-run 5th, 2-run 8th, & 3-run 9th to lead the game.  Was hoping Albies would get a 2nd HR for the game.  Acuna with 3-strikeouts having trouble getting a hit today, unfortunately, but past news item below was showing signs of his future greatness we've already seen this season.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-prospect-ronald-acuna-named-afl-mvp/c-262144524

*Acuna caps sensational year with AFL MVP*

Braves top prospect becomes youngest in Fall League history to win award

Nov. 18th, 2017



> SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. -- As the 2017 season comes to a close, Ronald Acuna has one more piece of hardware to add to his trophy case.
> 
> The Braves' No. 1 prospect was named the MVP of the Arizona Fall League after he hit .325/.414/.639 and led the league with seven homers in 23 games for the Peoria Javelinas.
> 
> "I want to thank God for the opportunity and for winning MVP," Acuna said through translator Yoel Monzon before Saturday's Fall League championship game, in which he drove in four runs to lead the Peoria Javelinas to an 8-2 win.
> 
> "There's a lot of players here with a lot of talent and it's a privilege to be selected MVP."


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> Just heard on sports talk radio an interesting stat that to me carry’s a ton of weight:
> 
> Which MLB team has scored the most runs AFTER 7 innings?
> 
> The Braves.



Wish they could have done that today.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> Wish they could have done that today.



Unfortunately against a team like the Red Sox, some of runs left on base in the first 4 inning were desperately needed...


----------



## someguyintraffic

Walk em full and no runs? That dog wont hunt come post season. Playoffs arent a lock yet.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Freeman and Nick need games off but not at same time of course.
They look a little spent.


----------



## toyota4x4h

We got some call ups that can give ppl some breathers. Id throw em in and let nick and Freddie get a night off. Its not like even with our best wed dominate the sox. It wont hurt to take a game loss to get some fresh legs back in the main guys in my opinion of course.


----------



## KyDawg

Even in the Sunday game against the Bucs they were not killing the ball and left several on base. Only a couple of errors by Pittsburgh, allowed them to score 3 of those runs. We got to get consistent batting by our top 6 batters.


----------



## elfiii

Twiggbuster said:


> Freeman and Nick need games off but not at same time of course.
> They look a little spent.



Freeman definitely needs some downtime. He has no clue what to do with a baseball bat these days. He swings at every first pitch even if it bounces up to the plate.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good news about Acuna awarded Top NL Rookie for August, which is probably not too surprising to most. 

Camargo also gets recognized on Braves twitter for this past week's performance.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/miguel-andujar-ronald-acuna-rookies-of-august/c-293284828

*Andujar, Acuna the top rookies of August*

3:05 PM EDT



> As the race for the American League and National League Rookie of the Year Awards reaches the final stretch, the favorite for each honor -- Yankees third baseman Miguel Andjuar and Braves left fielder Ronald Acuna Jr. -- made a strong case for their candidacy with stellar showings in August.





19-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037061946120564736


44-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037004474353688576


----------



## someguyintraffic

This series is a tell all about October. Sox will contend for the WS.


----------



## someguyintraffic

HR by Suzuki. Lets lot leave bases full tonight fellas.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Dansby hit in the head!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Newcomb looked like hot garbage


----------



## someguyintraffic

Baby faced pitcher Kyle Wright making an impressive debut. Only bright spot tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Bad pitching cept for Wright. How many walks total close to 10 I bet


----------



## someguyintraffic

toyota4x4h said:


> Bad pitching cept for Wright. How many walks total close to 10 I bet


8. Boston is a postseason contender. That was  a look at post season caliber. ATL has nothing for them.


----------



## toyota4x4h

someguyintraffic said:


> 8. Boston is a postseason contender. That was  a look at post season caliber. ATL has nothing for them.



Nope. A lot of teams don’t have anything for the Sox. Either way I hope we make it just watch some exciting October baseball!


----------



## biggdogg

Freddie gets today off...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Freddie gets today off...



Yep.  Here's the starting lineup.  Early game at 12:10pm today before Braves fly out West to Arizona for next series with D-backs.

Last 2-game losses, starting pitching was fine the 1st few innings before they fell apart.  Was painful for Braves giving up 9-walks yesterday but fortunately they are not doing that much lately.  Let's hope starting Folty does not fall apart.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037332256585646081


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, another rocking Acuna leadoff HR on 2nd pitch for new Braves franchise record.

Next, Inciarte triples.

Next, Markakis singles then Inciarte scores 2nd run.

Next Camargo singles.

Great start of the game so far. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037374446565253120


54-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037376557755424768



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037385038688649216


----------



## toyota4x4h

The bats are hot so far!


----------



## elfiii

someguyintraffic said:


> Newcomb looked like hot garbage



He needs to be traded or something. Unless it's a fast ball he can't hit the side of a barn if he is standing inside of it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great 5-run 5th-inning for the Braves now leading 7-1. 

Albies delivers a fine 2-run Triple.



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037399276383399936


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> He needs to be traded or something. Unless it's a fast ball he can't hit the side of a barn if he is standing inside of it.



Nahhh. The kid is gonna be fine. He's just hit a wall with his innings pitched. He's got a hammer for a curve ball. And he's big and strong enough that he could potentially be a 225-240 innings a year guy. He should probably skip a start though. 140 innings is the most he's pitched in a season and that was AA ball. He'll top 170 this season. If anyone gets traded it needs to be Teheran...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Winkler trying to give away the game with 4-hits in a row for 2-runs in the 8th.  Venters comes in to replace Winkler, gives up a hit & another run, then SAC fly brings in a 2nd run.  Camargo's error is costly.  Brach comes in to give up another hit & 2-runs.  6-run 8th for the Red Sox so far to tie the game.  Red Sox bat around & 2nd time up this inning Vazquez gets 2nd hit for the inning. 

Biddle did OK in the 7th.

Pulled Folty 1-inning early with only 87-pitches.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Nahhh. The kid is gonna be fine. He's just hit a wall with his innings pitched. He's got a hammer for a curve ball.



His last two outings he's thrown 3 balls for every strike he's thrown. Innings shminnings. He can't locate his breaking ball to save his life. He would be better of to just throw fast balls and cutters and make the other team beat him swinging the bat.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> His last two outings he's thrown 3 balls for every strike he's thrown. Innings shminnings. He can't locate his breaking ball to save his life. He would be better of to just throw fast balls and cutters and make the other team beat him swinging the bat.



Yes, yesterday he did throw 37 strikes vs 41 balls. Start before was 62-32 strikes to balls. I ain't ready to give up on the kid yet... 

That pen and Teheran is another story...


----------



## toyota4x4h

Lol Braves pulled a Braves. I stopped watching top 8 up 6 runs. Now it’s tied in the 9th ugh


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Yes, yesterday he did throw 37 strikes vs 41 balls. Start before was 62-32 strikes to balls. I ain't ready to give up on the kid yet...
> 
> That pen and Teheran is another story...



I'd rather keep Teheran and let Newcomb go. The pen has fallen apart. It's the Braves post All Star break fade, only they made it to September this year before they started fading.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> Lol Braves pulled a Braves. I stopped watching top 8 up 6 runs. Now it’s tied in the 9th ugh



Bases loaded with Red Sox too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having Freddie in the game to deliver a HR to take back the lead. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037421835867090945


----------



## elfiii

Minter needs 2 more outs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!!!

2-run HR for Red Sox by former Brave Brandon Phillips to take the lead back with 2-outs.


----------



## elfiii

Our stellar pitching staff does it again.


----------



## someguyintraffic

elfiii said:


> He needs to be traded or something. Unless it's a fast ball he can't hit the side of a barn if he is standing inside of it.


Hes won 11 games. His offspeed stuff was better than his fastball last nite.


----------



## someguyintraffic

elfiii said:


> Our stellar pitching staff does it again.View attachment 942194


Noones pitching staff has had anything for the Bo Sox this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I wish they woulda got the win today but it’s the Sox and we played em tough today. Now regroup and carry on. The real important games are coming up.


----------



## elfiii

someguyintraffic said:


> Hes won 11 games. His offspeed stuff was better than his fastball last nite.



That's not saying much. He didn't make it through 5 innings last night and he walked the bases loaded and walked in a run.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ain't that a kick in the head with multiple chances to win the game.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> That's not saying much. He didn't make it through 5 innings last night and he walked the bases loaded and walked in a run.



I'd still take 3 just like Newcomb over 1 Teheran. Young kid with a ton of upside. Folks were ready to give up on Folty this time last year too...



someguyintraffic said:


> Noones pitching staff has had anything for the Bo Sox this year.



And then there's that^^^


----------



## DannyW

And that, my friends, is why long time Braves fans never ever feel safe until the very last out.

This loss, and the one earlier this year in Chicago where they had an 8-run lead, may haunt the Braves the entire off-season. Because the way it's shaping up, 2nd place in the East probably won't be good enough to get a NL wildcard berth.

It sounds harsh but you have to call it the way you see it...the bullpen is not good enough. This is the 2nd or 3rd time in the last week they blew it...they literally snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> And that, my friends, is why long time Braves fans never ever feel safe until the very last out.
> 
> This loss, and the one earlier this year in Chicago where they had an 8-run lead, may haunt the Braves the entire off-season. Because the way it's shaping up, 2nd place in the East probably won't be good enough to get a NL wildcard berth.
> 
> It sounds harsh but you have to call it the way you see it...the bullpen is not good enough. This is the 2nd or 3rd time in the last week they blew it...they literally snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.



Weve got a 3 game lead, lay off the doom and gloom.


----------



## elfiii

someguyintraffic said:


> Weve got a 3 game lead, lay off the doom and gloom.



That's not doom and gloom. It's the truth.


----------



## someguyintraffic

elfiii said:


> That's not doom and gloom. It's the truth.


Haters gonna hate


----------



## DannyW

someguyintraffic said:


> Haters gonna hate



Ahhh...the old "haters gonna hate" response. The standard retort of someone who cannot debate a point.

I am just stating an opinion, based on this fact: over the past 16 games, while in the middle of a pennant race, the Braves have played 8 games against 3 first place teams (Boston, Chicago and Colorado). All of the games were at the Braves home park. And the Braves went 0 - 8 in those games. Again...at home. In the middle of a pennant race. Oh and ate.

Those are the teams you have to beat in the playoffs. Or the teams that beat them. You see me as "gloom and doom". I see me as having well founded concern.


----------



## someguyintraffic

DannyW said:


> Ahhh...the old "haters gonna hate" response. The standard retort of someone who cannot debate a point.
> 
> I am just stating an opinion, based on this fact: over the past 16 games, while in the middle of a pennant race, the Braves have played 8 games against 3 first place teams (Boston, Chicago and Colorado). All of the games were at the Braves home park. And the Braves went 0 - 8 in those games. Again...at home. In the middle of a pennant race. Oh and ate.
> 
> Those are the teams you have to beat in the playoffs. Or the teams that beat them. You see me as "gloom and doom". I see me as having well founded concern.



Whats there to debate? We are in first place in our division. Youre negative. End of story.


----------



## KyDawg

How can you have a bullpen this bad. We need Ted Turner back. He would have spent the money to have shutdown closer by now. The "Organization" has nod idea what a reliever is.


----------



## toyota4x4h

DannyW said:


> Ahhh...the old "haters gonna hate" response. The standard retort of someone who cannot debate a point.
> 
> I am just stating an opinion, based on this fact: over the past 16 games, while in the middle of a pennant race, the Braves have played 8 games against 3 first place teams (Boston, Chicago and Colorado). All of the games were at the Braves home park. And the Braves went 0 - 8 in those games. Again...at home. In the middle of a pennant race. Oh and ate.
> 
> Those are the teams you have to beat in the playoffs. Or the teams that beat them. You see me as "gloom and doom". I see me as having well founded concern.



Nothing to debate. It’s baseball. We are a year ahead of schedule. Sure we won’t beat those teams more than likely in the playoffs but I’d say we’d have an excellent year just getting in. Get in and see what happens. If we get swept then on to the offseason and hopefully AA will get some boost for the pen and a #1 starter. But again it’s baseball. We could get hot in October and really surprise ppl. We have the bats (when they are hot). If the pen can hold down a few innings we’d be golden. Are we as good as the Sox heck no. Could we beat the Cubs in a 7 game series I think so! They can end all this debate in the games coming up against the nats and phils. Either by getting a cushion in 1st or failing. Either way been a great season no?


----------



## someguyintraffic

KyDawg said:


> How can you have a bullpen this bad. We need Ted Turner back. He would have spent the money to have shutdown closer by now. The "Organization" has nod idea what a reliever is.




Is it that you guys on here just need to complain about a first place ball club or do you just not  have the numbers and facts?

ATLs 2018 relief ERA is ranked 13th in major leauge baseball. 3.95 ERA. All this with a group of young developing pitchers. 

As I said above* no *pitching staff has dominated the Red Sox lineup all year. 

3 game lead. Quit complaining and enjoy it.


----------



## KyDawg

someguyintraffic said:


> Is it that you guys on here just need to complain about a first place ball club or do you just not  have the numbers and facts?
> 
> ATLs 2018 relief ERA is ranked 13th in major leauge baseball. 3.95 ERA. All this with a group of young developing pitchers.
> 
> As I said above* no *pitching staff has dominated the Red Sox lineup all year.
> 
> 3 game lead. Quit complaining and enjoy it.



Get back with me when you have been following this team for over 60 years, back to when they were in Milwaukee.


----------



## westcobbdog

8-13 in our last 21 games worries me, along with playing sub .500 baseball since the all star break. Today was a real bad loss, no way around it.


----------



## someguyintraffic

KyDawg said:


> Get back with me when you have been following this team for over 60 years, back to when they were in Milwaukee.



Why are you talking about the past? We are in the here and now. The past has no bearing on this team.These playoffs will be the 2018 playoffs and this is the 2018 Atlanta Braves. Quit be a curmudgeon, grab your rally hat and CHOP ON!


----------



## someguyintraffic

westcobbdog said:


> 8-13 in our last 21 games worries me, along with playing sub .500 baseball since the all star break. Today was a real bad loss, no way around it.






westcobbdog said:


> 8-13 in our last 21 games worries me, along with playing sub .500 baseball since the all star break. Today was a real bad loss, no way around it.



Best team in baseball licked us 3 in a row. No way around it. Blew it today. Series over. Next up. Chop on!


----------



## someguyintraffic

We got whupped by a team that will hit 100 wins by the weekend. Best team in baseball.


----------



## KyDawg

Other than that Someguy, you dont come close to knowing anything about the trials of being a Brave Fan. What does enjoy being in first place mean, when you have lost three games in a row, at the Start of September


someguyintraffic said:


> Why are you talking about the past? We are in the here and now. The past has no bearing on this team.These playoffs will be the 2018 playoffs and this is the 2018 Atlanta Braves. Quit be a curmudgeon, grab your rally hat and CHOP ON!



You are hopeless in communication. So we should never use the past to predict the future. I happen to think that you cannot win a WS, without a bullpen. At my age I dont get much out or moral victories anymore. I am not happy being in first place, with a almost a month of baseball left to play, and blowing a 6 run lead in the last two innings, but I have seen this picture show over and over for 60 years. One WS since 1957 dont make me very happy either.


----------



## KyDawg

I will guarantee you there is not one person on here that comes close to loving the Braves as long as I have. I am getting to the point that the youth movement does not mean as much to me as it used too. I kills me to sit here and watch some unknown Organization, sitting far away, doing nothing of relevance to get this team a lock down relief pitcher.


----------



## someguyintraffic

KyDawg said:


> Other than that Someguy, you dont come close to knowing anything about the trials of being a Brave Fan. What does enjoy being in first place mean, when you have lost three games in a row, at the Start of September
> 
> 
> You are hopeless in communication. So we should never use the past to predict the future. I happen to think that you cannot win a WS, without a bullpen. At my age I dont get much out or moral victories anymore. I am not happy being in first place, with a almost a month of baseball left to play, and blowing a 6 run lead in the last two innings, but I have seen this picture show over and ove for 60 years. One WS since 1957 dont make me very happy either.



Holy! will you give a rest? Youre talking about the past again. Ive followed the Braves 35 plus years, gotta enough bad seasons under my belt to appreciate this one and not relive the bad ones. You should change your name to Debbie Downer.


GO BRAVES!


----------



## someguyintraffic

KyDawg said:


> I will guarantee you there is not one person on here that comes close to loving the Braves as long as I have. I am getting to the point that the youth movement does not mean as much to me as it used too. I kills me to sit here and watch some unknown Organization, sitting far away, doing nothing of relevance to get this team a lock down relief pitcher.



Then go sit in the corner and complain. You sound like the worst possible person in the world to go to a game with. Youd complain if you got home plate seats and they won by 20 runs. Unreal. Im sure the Braves really care for your negative outlook. Snit probably puts his lineup together around your opinions.


----------



## DannyW

toyota4x4h said:


> Nothing to debate. It’s baseball. We are a year ahead of schedule. Sure we won’t beat those teams more than likely in the playoffs but I’d say we’d have an excellent year just getting in. Get in and see what happens. If we get swept then on to the offseason and hopefully AA will get some boost for the pen and a #1 starter. But again it’s baseball. We could get hot in October and really surprise ppl. We have the bats (when they are hot). If the pen can hold down a few innings we’d be golden. Are we as good as the Sox heck no. Could we beat the Cubs in a 7 game series I think so! They can end all this debate in the games coming up against the nats and phils. Either by getting a cushion in 1st or failing. Either way been a great season no?



We are in violent agreement about this. The Braves have exceeded all my expectations this year. I would not have taken a bet, no matter the odds, that the Braves would be in first place on September 5, 2018. They are relevant again and for the first time in 4 years I actually look forward to the Braves games each night.

But the realist in me sees their flaws, sees their bullpen, sees their lack of a shutdown closer, and intuitively knows their great year will fall short of the ultimate goal.

Enthusiasm and blind faith will only take you so far.


----------



## toyota4x4h

KyDawg said:


> I will guarantee you there is not one person on here that comes close to loving the Braves as long as I have. I am getting to the point that the youth movement does not mean as much to me as it used too. I kills me to sit here and watch some unknown Organization, sitting far away, doing nothing of relevance to get this team a lock down relief pitcher.



Can’t do anything now about a closer. I agree with ya on the point that we can’t win it all with the pen we have now BUT this wasn’t supposed to be the year we did. I think AA realized halfway thru and before the break we may make a run so he shores up with the likes of gausman and a few pen guys. Bringing up the youth for the pen too gets them experience and the team some decent arms. Again let’s calm down it’s ok to be happy for the team sitting in first. It’s ok to be happy to make the playoffs and maybe or not get swept. It wasn’t supposed to happen this year. The youth and the farm will get us one soon. If they don’t then yes we can get on here and complain. As for me I’ll keep watching every game this year happy as a pig in mud. It’s been too long since I’ve seen em this exciting and not just talking 2018 looks like for years to come.


----------



## toyota4x4h

DannyW said:


> We are in violent agreement about this. The Braves have exceeded all my expectations this year. I would not have taken a bet, no matter the odds, that the Braves would be in first place on September 5, 2018. They are relevant again and for the first time in 4 years I actually look forward to the Braves games each night.
> 
> But the realist in me sees their flaws, sees their bullpen, sees their lack of a shutdown closer, and intuitively knows their great year will fall short of the ultimate goal.
> 
> Enthusiasm and blind faith will only take you so far.



I’m a realist too I see the same flaws as you. I’ve been harping on the pen all season. Even my wife will holler if I’m not in the room FREEMANS IN CALK UP 3 RUNS lol. If the ultimate goal with this team this year is WS then yep we will fall short. If it’s make the playoffs then I think we can do it. Still plenty of ball left.


----------



## someguyintraffic

toyota4x4h said:


> As for me I’ll keep watching every game this year happy as a pig in mud. It’s been too long since I’ve seen em this exciting and not just talking 2018 looks like for years to come.


----------



## toyota4x4h

We are taking our son to his first game sept 15 and I can’t wait. He’s still a baby but he will sit and watch the games with me. Reminds me of when I was a kid watching them with my dad. Other than college basketball this is the only sport my wife will sit and watch and actually enjoy. Fun times watching a good team!


----------



## someguyintraffic

toyota4x4h said:


> I’m a realist too I see the same flaws as you. I’ve been harping on the pen all season. Even my wife will holler if I’m not in the room FREEMANS IN CALK UP 3 RUNS lol. If the ultimate goal with this team this year is WS then yep we will fall short. If it’s make the playoffs then I think we can do it. Still plenty of ball left.



Was going worst to first impossible before? Gotta believe grasshoppa.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Andale los Bravos!


----------



## toyota4x4h

someguyintraffic said:


> Was going worst to first impossible before? Gotta believe grasshoppa.



True. That’s why I love the game. Phillips isn’t statistically a home run hitter but he was sitting on that pitch and blasted it. Anything can happen.


----------



## someguyintraffic

I think baseball is a game to be enjoyed, a team - to be enjoyed.

 Folks should enjoy it more.


----------



## biggdogg

Win or lose, I love my Braves. I said it in July, there was not enough pitching available, even IF AA was willing to sell the farm, to make a run at the World Series. This team is still building for 2019, they just managed to make 2018 fun and exciting in the process. Get in the playoffs where, should they play in the play-in game, anything can happen. Heck, even a 5 game series will be a toss up. But they have never been built to compete with the big boys this season in a 7 game series. If anyone thought this team had a shot at a ring, they're nuts.

And no, I'm not old enough to remember the Braves of Milwaukee. But I've been around long enough to remember sitting in Fulton County Stadium when they were bad enough that Bob Horner hit 4 bombs in one game... and they still lost.


----------



## biggdogg

KyDawg said:


> How can you have a bullpen this bad. We need Ted Turner back. He would have spent the money to have shutdown closer by now. The "Organization" has nod idea what a reliever is.



In order to have acquired said "shut down closer", one would have had to have been available... 

AA has made it clear that he intends to make a serious run at bringing Kimbrel back this December, but there were ZERO closers available this past July.


----------



## westcobbdog

I never paid a ton of attention to B Phillips until his short stint with the Braves, then i really liked the guy and appreciated his skill set, ala Culberson. What is frustrating is the lack of money Braves ownership is willing to put out. I bet the Red sox spend way more than we do and it shows. they are literally twice as good as we are.


----------



## toyota4x4h

westcobbdog said:


> I never paid a ton of attention to B Phillips until his short stint with the Braves, then i really liked the guy and appreciated his skill set, ala Culberson. What is frustrating is the lack of money Braves ownership is willing to put out. I bet the Red sox spend way more than we do and it shows. they are literally twice as good as we are.




Their opening day payroll was 235 million ours was 120 million. If im not mistaken its not how rich your owner is solely its market value and location of the teams determines the money they have to spend right? Boston is a much bigger market than Atlanta.


----------



## biggdogg

toyota4x4h said:


> Their opening day payroll was 235 million ours was 120 million. If im not mistaken its not how rich your owner is solely its market value and location of the teams determines the money they have to spend right? Boston is a much bigger market than Atlanta.



TV and media deals have a lot to do with it. The Braves lost a ton of payroll flexibility when TBS sold out. The Yankees, Dodgers, Astros, Angels, Cubs and Sox have massive tv deals that add substancially to their payroll.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> Boston is a much bigger market than Atlanta.



Metro Boston population - 4,552,402
Metro ATL population - 5,884,736

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_statistical_areas

Spend the money on the players, put a winning team on the field and you'll sellout every game. The Braves proved it back in the 90's.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Tv market not population. Even in the 90s the Braves weren’t a top spender. Maybe top 5. That got us 1 ws.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the Braves are better prepared for this road trip than they were for the Red Sox sweeping them at home. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037508483351044097


----------



## westcobbdog

We need our starting pitcher A Sanchez to step up big tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good start for the Braves getting 2-runs in the 1st getting to Greinke early, then later followed by HR's from Suzuki in the 4th & Camargo in the 6th.  Markakis having a great night with 4-hits that was almost 5-hits. 



34-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037880509785751552


30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037881563814322176


42-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037891798247587840


36-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037902952797753345


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Hanging curves have killed the Braves tonight!


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> I never paid a ton of attention to B Phillips until his short stint with the Braves, then i really liked the guy and appreciated his skill set, ala Culberson. What is frustrating is the lack of money Braves ownership is willing to put out. I bet the Red sox spend way more than we do and it shows. they are literally twice as good as we are.



Because Boston is owned by a real person, John Henry. Atlanta is owned by a corporation, Liberty Media. A real person cares about winning, a corporation cares only about the bottom line, and approaches personnel decisions with that mentality.

That's why you better enjoy Acuna while you can. If he stays on his current career trajectory he will be 25 YO when he reaches free agency. and he will command a $200-$300 million contract (in today's dollars). Liberty Media will never pay that. John Henry. Hal Steinbrenner and a number of other people will.


----------



## toyota4x4h

It would be great for Acuna to be a career brave but I doubt thatll happen. They got too many kids around 20-24 now thatll come to contract around the same time. Wont be able to hang on to them all.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> Because Boston is owned by a real person, John Henry. Atlanta is owned by a corporation, Liberty Media. A real person cares about winning, a corporation cares only about the bottom line, and approaches personnel decisions with that mentality.
> 
> That's why you better enjoy Acuna while you can. If he stays on his current career trajectory he will be 25 YO when he reaches free agency. and he will command a $200-$300 million contract (in today's dollars). Liberty Media will never pay that. John Henry. Hal Steinbrenner and a number of other people will.



Which is why it's hard to get excited about the Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way for Braves to end 3-game losing streak with 77th win on the road in the desert.  Sanchez gets 8-strikeouts in 5-innings.  Scary bullpen, Biddle gives up 3-hits 2-runs including a HR in the 9th. 










> Swanson's scamper in extras seals Braves' win: 9/6/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Nick Markakis collected four hits, and Dansby Swanson scored on a wild pitch in the 10th, sealing the 7-6 win for the Braves





15-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037944414285570048


https://www.mlb.com/gameday/braves-...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=531506 

Box Score 

Time = 4 hours 11 minutes 

Snitker ejected in 6th-inning


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Camargo's HR ties the game up 1-1. 



36-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038254493517971458


----------



## DannyW

elfiii said:


> Which is why it's hard to get excited about the Braves.



Yep...it's tough being a mid-market MLB team owned by a corporation. You can do everything right, and then still get hosed by a billionaire owned team.


----------



## DannyW

I miss Ted Turner.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

> *Goldschmidt (33rd HR), Corbin (9-K's) lead D-backs to 5-3 win over Braves: 9/7/18*



1-game winning streak did not last long for the Braves.

Freddie strikes out 3-times again.



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=380907129


Multi-hit game for:  Camargo 3-hits, Acuna 2-hits, Markakis 2-hits.


BATTING

2B: Acuña Jr. (23, Corbin); Camargo 2 (25, Corbin, Bradley)

HR: Camargo (17, 3rd inning off Corbin 0 on, 2 Out)

RBI: Camargo 2 (68), Albies (67)

2Out RBI: Camargo

Team RISP: 3-13 (Swanson 0-1, Duvall 0-1, F. Freeman 0-3, Albies 0-1, Markakis 1-2, Flowers 1-3, Camargo 1-2)

Team LOB: 8


Scoring Summary

1st - Goldschmidt homered (33rd time this season) to right (406 feet).

3rd - Camargo homered (17th time this season) to center (426 feet).


----------



## Patriot44

Some of yall need to remember that we are still rebuilding! SMH. The Braves are ahead of schedule when it comes to what we are doing and what we have.  Furthermore, we have rebuilt a dead farm system that is and has always been the key to great franchises.


----------



## KyDawg

Patriot44 said:


> Some of yall need to remember that we are still rebuilding! SMH. The Braves are ahead of schedule when it comes to what we are doing and what we have.  Furthermore, we have rebuilt a dead farm system that is and has always been the key to great franchises.



I am afraid we gonna need that farm system, as sooon as some of our current players become free agents.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Suzuki's 12th HR of the season in the 8th takes the lead but the bullpen then gives up a run to tie it up. 

Congrats to Teheran on his 1,000th strikeout which includes 6-K's tonight. 



36-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038621232986505216


18-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038584602431041536

25-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038584533132558336


----------



## DannyW

One of the best games all year...Braves 5-4 over Arizona in extra innings.


----------



## DannyW

And what a play by Dansby to preserve the win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine way to get the Braves 78th win in extra innings on the road. 










> Braves rally late to beat D-backs in the 10th: 9/8/18
> 
> Daily Recap: The Braves scored twice in the 10th inning while Dansby Swanson made a game-saving throw to seal a 5-4 win over the D-backs





39-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038644917764071426

30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038637166811914240

30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038638442668802048


----------



## westcobbdog

Love me some Albies but attempting to steal 3rd with a poor lead off second with no body out in a scoreless game makes zero sense. Pitcher Tookie looking good.


----------



## biggdogg

6 run 9th inning (so far) with 3 bombs from Inciarte, Duda and Camargo and a triple from Acuna (who hit a 2 run bomb in the 6th...). Not sure if it's an offensive explosion from the Braves as much as bullpen implosion on the D'backs part, but I'll take it!


----------



## Duff

Dang. If nothing else, I love the fight in this team!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG!!!

Are you kidding me?!

Whoa Dudes!

Rocking Braves 3-HR's & a Acuna's Triple in the 9th to go with Acuna's earlier 25th HR in the 6th after Touki's single.   Great to have Braves opponents always looking over their shoulders for potential Braves late inning batting rallies. Glad Braves ate their Wheaties today.



37-seconds, Acuna's 2-run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038908739775094785


36-seconds, Inciarte's 3-run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038933860929744896


30-seconds, Duda's HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038934479920758784


36-seconds, Camargo's HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038935912145715201


----------



## westcobbdog

Sweet win today for sure. Gotta keep grinding with less than 20 games to play.


----------



## biggdogg

I much prefer seeing Duda doing that FOR us rather than TO us...

And if it gives us a good option to spell Freddie occasionally to keep him fresh, that much the better!


----------



## someguyintraffic

4.5 game lead


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way for the Braves to get their 79th win.  Feeling better about our chances of getting an 80-win season. 










> Inciarte's homer in 9th powers Braves to win: 9/9/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ender Inciarte's crushed a three-run homer to pull the Braves ahead in the 9th in a 9-5 victory over the D-backs





59-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038949542262128640


----------



## DSGB

I'm guessing Boxberger's wishing he would have just settled for the out Ender was trying to give them.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Wife was ticked yesterday after we gave up 4 runs with 2 outs ugh. Then she was happy when we pulled it off. I like their fight and excitement and even liked the bat flips that both Ender and Camargo did yeyeye!


----------



## JackSprat

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nice way for the Braves to get their 79th win.  Feeling better about our chances of getting an 80-win season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59-seconds
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038949542262128640




If Enciate could bunt worth a darn, none of this would have happened.


----------



## spurrs and racks

chop on


----------



## biggdogg

JackSprat said:


> If Enciate could bunt worth a darn, none of this would have happened.



Ender is actually a very good bunter. Luckily the only pitch that he had any shot of getting down landed 440 feet out...


----------



## spurrs and racks

a man has to know his limitations

chop on


----------



## Twiggbuster

3 homers with a triple sprinkled in on 4 straight plate appearances in the ninth.
Makes for a fun plane ride to SF. Lets see some land in McCovey cove now!!


----------



## Coenen

toyota4x4h said:


> Wife was ticked yesterday after we gave up 4 runs with 2 outs ugh. Then she was happy when we pulled it off. I like their fight and excitement and even liked the bat flips that both Ender and Camargo did yeyeye!


Duda took a bit of a peek at his as well. Camargo's was perfect. He hit that ball like it owed him money.


----------



## JackSprat

biggdogg said:


> Ender is actually a very good bunter. Luckily the only pitch that he had any shot of getting down landed 440 feet out...



Even Snitker said after the game they were "lucky" Enciarte couldn't get the bunt down, and they took the bunt off.


----------



## PappyHoel

Good to see that the Cobb county Braves are doing well


----------



## westcobbdog

Great time of the year where baseball actually matters late season. Like each pitch.
Braves walked around 100 D Backs over the weekend series and still took 2 outta 3, go figure.


----------



## KyDawg

Walks are usually the sign of young pitchers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Newcomb back in good form tonight with 8-strikeouts in 6-innings & no walks.  Close game but liking the Braves taking the lead in the 7th.



24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039352486023188481


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039364491283189760










EDIT UPDATE:


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039372635329703936

29-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039378196091863040


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Phillies game was postponed while Braves win & lead grows to 5.0 games. 

Hope Folty is pitching well in Tuesday's game.










> Albies, pitching lead Braves to 4-1 win: 9/10/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies hit a clutch RBI triple and Kurt Suzuki went 3-for-3 to back the Braves' strong pitching in a 4-1 win


----------



## Coenen

That's why they call it triples alley. That ball was one nasty carom away from an inside the parker homer.


----------



## KyDawg

Stayed up and watched the game last night. They displayed some great base running, sacrifices and some power in the top of the ninth,


----------



## DannyW

Magic number down to 15 with 18 games remaining for the Braves. The Phillies are making this too easy....they are 6 - 14 over their last 20 games, and only 3 of those 20 games were against winning clubs. Philly has hit a wall.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Phillies lose 1st of 2-games in today's doubleheader helping out Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nats come from behind to force extra innings to beat Phillies in 2nd game to help Braves extend division lead. 

Nice having Culberson deliver his 11th HR & 2-RBI's. 

Hope Folty goes the distance for a shutout with his low pitch count. 



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039711601715105792

36-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039714991379603456


----------



## someguyintraffic

Got em 4 nil in SF 8th inning.


Dansby just had to field a ball and a bat barrel. Folty still throwing 83 pitches.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Swanson add to the lead. 



24-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039729945910681600


----------



## someguyintraffic

Folty complete game.

6.5 game lead.

Whur dem haterz?


----------



## someguyintraffic

12 is the magic number


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It was another good night to be a Braves fan to get another "W".  Barely missed a shutout giving up a run & 2-hits in the 9th. 

Interesting Culberson playing against his previous team in San Fran.

Interesting Inciarte in the previous series playing against his previous team in AZ.

*** Reminder:  Wed. Sept. 12th game is earlier at 3:45pm before Braves fly back home for next series.










> Foltynewicz tosses complete game in 4-1 win: 9/11/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Mike Foltynewicz struck out seven in a complete-game effort, while Charlie Culberson belted a two-run homer to lead the Braves


----------



## toyota4x4h

6.5 lead magic number 12 shoot like I was saying its just baseball anything can happen! they barely have to be over 500 from here on and we in!


----------



## DSGB

Was expecting 5 or 6 game lead at best when I went to sleep last night. Surprised to see the Nats snatched one away from the Phils! They're having a rough stretch.


----------



## DannyW

Quite a day...it's not often that you pick up 1.5 games in the standing AND reduce your magic number by 3. Philly is imploding right now.

Barring a collapse of epic proportion the Braves should win their division going away. This will allow them to set up their post season rotation exactly as they want it. And they can rest some key position players. 

I still have my doubts about the Braves chances in the post season, they are 12 - 24 this year playing teams that now appear likely to make the playoffs. But anything can happen in a single series, hopefully the Braves will prove me wrong.

But what do I know...I'm just a hater.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Quite a day...it's not often that you pick up 1.5 games in the standing AND reduce your magic number by 3. Philly is imploding right now.
> 
> Barring a collapse of epic proportion the Braves should win their division going away. This will allow them to set up their post season rotation exactly as they want it. And they can rest some key position players.
> 
> I still have my doubts about the Braves chances in the post season, they are 12 - 24 this year playing teams that now appear likely to make the playoffs. But anything can happen in a single series, hopefully the Braves will prove me wrong.
> 
> But what do I know...I'm just a hater.



In a 5 game series, anything can happen. But I still don't believe they have the horses to take down any of the big guns in a 7 game series. Still, just making the playoffs this season blows away any and all expectations anyone on the planet had about this team back in March. No one in their right mind would have thought the Braves had even the slightest chance of getting to 90 wins this season. And yet all they have to do is go 9-8 over the next to weeks to pull it off.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves early 3:45pm Eastern Time game Live on Facebook today. 

Hope Camargo's injury yesterday heals quickly. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/johan-camargo-suffers-groin-injury-vs-giants/c-294270928 



> *injury forces Camargo to exit vs. Giants*



2:11 AM EDT



> Snitker said he plans to hold Camargo out of Wednesday's matinee to give him two days off coupled with Thursday's off-day. Camargo will test out the injury Friday but sounded optimistic he'll be back in the starting lineup for that evening's series opener against the Nationals.





> "To be honest, to me it felt like more of a cramp or charley horse than anything else, something that I had never really felt before," Camargo said through team interpreter Franco Garcia. "Didn't feel anything serious."





> Camargo belted three homers and drove in five runs during the first five games of this current road trip






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039874604154740740


----------



## JonathanG2013

Hope they win today, but can not stand the facebook games.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> In a 5 game series, anything can happen. But I still don't believe they have the horses to take down any of the big guns in a 7 game series. Still, just making the playoffs this season blows away any and all expectations anyone on the planet had about this team back in March. No one in their right mind would have thought the Braves had even the slightest chance of getting to 90 wins this season. And yet all they have to do is go 9-8 over the next to weeks to pull it off.



This ^ but I have to admit ole cynical me is highly interested now. I don't think they will make it to the NLCS though.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> This ^ but I have to admit ole cynical me is highly interested now. I don't think they will make it to the NLCS though.



It'll be a mighty tall order with that pen to get out of the NLDS. And the pen is the #1 reason they wouldn't win a 7 game series.


----------



## biggdogg

How SWEEP it is! Magic number down to 11 pending the Washington-Philly outcome.


----------



## westcobbdog

Great win today, 6-1 left coast swing a thing of beauty.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, good road trip success with the Braves winning 6 of 7 games. 

More good news includes Nationals beating Phillies 5-1 this evening. 










> Flowers' single in 9th lifts Braves in win: 9/12/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Freddie Freeman got the Braves on the board in the 6th, then Tyler Flowers hit a go-ahead single in the 9th on a close call


----------



## someguyintraffic

7.5 game lead


----------



## someguyintraffic

Were gonna be in the postseason!


----------



## Coenen

8 more wins to make it to 90W's, with 16 games left. 

4 of the final 5 series are with division opponents, and we have been very good against our own division this season. It's been an exciting year thusfar. Just gotta keep your hands inside the vehicle and see where the ride ends.


----------



## spurrs and racks

This has been fun, but you see how we have faired against the AL. It ain't been good. I don't think we can beat Houston or Red Sox in a 7 game series.


----------



## Coenen

spurrs and racks said:


> This has been fun, but you see how we have faired against the AL. It ain't been good. I don't think we can beat Houston or Red Sox in a 7 game series.


That's putting the cart a bit before the horse, don't you think? Follow up question, are you really meaning to infer that anything less than a title is somehow a failure for this team?


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Follow up question, are you really meaning to infer that anything less than a title is somehow a failure for this team?



Considering their corporate ownership's refusal to spend money over the long haul to put a winning team on the field this year has been wildly successful.


----------



## someguyintraffic

elfiii said:


> Considering their corporate ownership's refusal to spend money over the long haul to put a winning team on the field this year has been wildly successful.


The players that had the biggest impact Camargo, Albies, Acuna, cost 250k 4 years ago combined. Freeman has been a constant. All those guys signed under Frank Wren. The Farm team is a bubbling cauldron of stud puppies. Why do they need to spend money? Develop from within. No one likes the Yankees because they buy teams. I dont wanna be the Yankees.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Win 7 of the last 16 and its a lock!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Braves and dont look back.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We can win the NL crown..............It will be tough, but we can do it.

We ARE NOT going to win the world championship....

We don't have a closer. We are not going to beat the Astros or the Red Sox


----------



## someguyintraffic

spurrs and racks said:


> We can win the NL crown..............It will be tough, but we can do it.
> 
> We ARE NOT going to win the world championship....
> 
> We don't have a closer. We are not going to beat the Astros or the Red Sox




Who says?  Its the postseason, anything can happen.


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> This has been fun, but you see how we have faired against the AL. It ain't been good. I don't think we can beat Houston or Red Sox in a 7 game series.





spurrs and racks said:


> We can win the NL crown..............It will be tough, but we can do it.
> 
> We ARE NOT going to win the world championship....
> 
> We don't have a closer. {-- We don't have a pen... We are not going to beat the Astros or the Red Sox




These comments are assuming they can get by the Cubs or Rockies in the NLCS. Yes, they're only 3 games behind the Cubs for the best record in the NL. BUT, a lot of those wins (42 so far...) came against the NL (L)East. The Central is WAYYYY tougher than the East with more than likely three playoff teams. We're 8-7 against the three playoff teams from the Central with 3 left against a suddenly very hot St. Louis, not to mention 2-4 against the Cubs. We may win a 5 game series, but it will take a miracle to win a 7 game series.

I love this team and I've had a blast this season, but I'm not getting my hopes up for a deep run in the playoffs.


----------



## KyDawg

Just getting there is a huge improvement.


----------



## Coenen

someguyintraffic said:


> Why do they need to spend money? Develop from within. No one likes the Yankees because they buy teams. I dont wanna be the Yankees.


Even the Yankees had to blow it up and spend some time developing their own guys here recently. The "Buy a Title" approach has failed for the majority of MLB teams who have tried it, including the Braves.

IMO, the best teams in MLB seem to run more like NFL franchises. Develop and sign your own guys, patch holes with free agents.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Coenen said:


> Even the Yankees had to blow it up and spend some time developing their own guys here recently. The "Buy a Title" approach has failed for the majority of MLB teams who have tried it, including the Braves.
> 
> IMO, the best teams in MLB seem to run more like NFL franchises. Develop and sign your own guys, patch holes with free agents.





Coenen said:


> Even the Yankees had to blow it up and spend some time developing their own guys here recently. The "Buy a Title" approach has failed for the majority of MLB teams who have tried it, including the Braves.
> 
> IMO, the best teams in MLB seem to run more like NFL franchises. Develop and sign your own guys, patch holes with free agents.



Frank Wren signed Camargo, Albies, and Acuna all at 16 for 250k combined. Best signing ever in my opinion. Wren had a better farm sytem than pundits thought. Its packed with talent now. Him and Schuerholz were a good front office.


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> Frank Wren signed Camargo, Albies, and Acuna all at 16 for 250k combined. Best signing ever in my opinion. Wren had a better farm sytem than pundits thought. Its packed with talent now. Him and Schuerholz were a good front office.



They were a good front office when Wren was under Shuerholtz. But as a GM, Wren was a joke. The downhill slide and gutting of the farm system happened on his watch. Wren is the one who traded a lot of talent for Justin Upton and Dan Uggla. Threw a TON of money away on BJ Upton, Derek Lowe, the aforementioned Uggla and some God-awful Japanese pitcher that I can't even remember. Then overspent on Craig Kimbrel and Andrelton Simmons. And don't forget about the Mark Texiera disaster... I'm sure there are other awful trades he orchestrated, but those are the ones that stand out. 

But yeah, he hit home runs with Camargo, Albies and Acuna, but even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while. He and Shuerholtz are nowhere near the same class.


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> They were a good front office when Wren was under Shuerholtz. But as a GM, Wren was a joke. The downhill slide and gutting of the farm system happened on his watch. Wren is the one who traded a lot of talent for Justin Upton and Dan Uggla. Threw a TON of money away on BJ Upton, Derek Lowe, the aforementioned Uggla and some God-awful Japanese pitcher that I can't even remember. Then overspent on Craig Kimbrel and Andrelton Simmons. And don't forget about the Mark Texiera disaster... I'm sure there are other awful trades he orchestrated, but those are the ones that stand out.
> 
> But yeah, he hit home runs with Camargo, Albies and Acuna, but even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while. He and Shuerholtz are nowhere near the same class.


Hey at least we had a franchise front office. Better than being owned and run by a western media conglomerate.

I guess Anthopulous is doing a good job.


----------



## biggdogg

AA is doing a fine job. But the Braves have been corporate owned since 1996 when Time Warner bought out Ted Turner (if that's what you want to call it...). Liberty Media bought the franchise in 2005.


----------



## biggdogg

Braves bats have one of, if not the, best pitcher in the NL on the ropes in the 4th...


----------



## biggdogg

Magic number down into the single digits...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine way for the Braves to get their 83rd win with double digit hits & runs.

Phillies back in good form clobbering Marlins.

Braves early game Saturday at 1:05pm & pre-game starting 12:30pm on FOX TV.










> Acuna Jr. notches 4 hits in Braves' 10-5 win: 9/14/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. led the Braves with his first MLB 4-hit game, while Nick Markakis had three RBIs in the win over the Nationals


----------



## mark-7mag

Great game! Sure was fun watching Acura and Soto


----------



## biggdogg

mark-7mag said:


> Great game! Sure was fun watching Acura and Soto



It was mighty fun watching the whole lineup completely overwork one of the best pitchers in baseball! 100 pitches (and 3 ball caps) in only 4 innings. I don't remember the last time I saw Sherzer struggle like that.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yesterday’s game was fun even though we lost and it was hawt! Here’s my little man enjoying it!


----------



## Coenen

You take the good with the bad. Did they break the franchise record for walks issued in a single game? Gotta get that series win today.


----------



## spurrs and racks

we have no closer


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> we have no closer


We have no pen...



Coenen said:


> You take the good with the bad. Did they break the franchise record for walks issued in a single game? Gotta get that series win today.


Sadly, yes.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We have 25 pitchers right now. I love everybody, but hand the best pitcher you got the ball and tell him to be ready for the last of the 8th and the 9th. I vote Folti!


----------



## Patriot44

I'm still having fun watching, even though it was a rough weekend. I have a video of my son at the game Friday night and you would have thought they won the World Series looking at him. 

I had no expectations of making the playoffs this year, no matter what stage, so I am still all in.


----------



## Coenen

spurrs and racks said:


> We have 25 pitchers right now. I love everybody, but hand the best pitcher you got the ball and tell him to be ready for the last of the 8th and the 9th. I vote Folti!


Problem is, he's your best starter, too. I expect they'll get something figured out. The Phils have given them enough cushion to do some fiddling here in the last few series.

I expect the staff will be a good bit different next season. Folty and Gausman might be the only 2 SP's I'd guarantee are back in the rotation. I expect they'll make a play for someone on the market, and then a toss up between Newc, Julio, Touki, Soroka, and whomever else for the last couple starting slots. The Pen will stay like most teams, a work in progress. Relief pitching is sort of a mess across the league, guys have up years, then they lose it. Teams spend big, then those guys don't deliver, and some other guy from off of the scrap heap does.


----------



## spurrs and racks

If we don't hand the baseball to the best pitcher we got, Right Now, the remainder of the season and the post season might as well be a fair ride, because it will come to an end.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We got plenty of pitchers


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> I'm still having fun watching, even though it was a rough weekend. I have a video of my son at the game Friday night and you would have thought they won the World Series looking at him.
> 
> I had no expectations of making the playoffs this year, no matter what stage, so I am still all in.



^^^This.

Newcomb will be in the rotation next season. He's young and well past his career high in innings pitched. An off season of conditioning and he'll be fine next season. I really like Touki and I want to see what Kyle Wright and Ian Anderson can do in a starting roll. Soroka will be a good one too once he gets past the shoulder issue. Jury is still out on Allard though.

Add Dallas Kuechel to front that rotation and Yasmani Grandal at catcher and the pitching staff can really shine. Yeah, I would rather have Realmuto at catcher, but I seriously doubt the Marlins trade him...


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> If we don't hand the baseball to the best pitcher we got, Right Now, the remainder of the season and the post season might as well be a fair ride, because it will come to an end.



Oh they will hand the ball to the best pitcher. Folty will start game 1 of the NLDS...


----------



## spurrs and racks

Folty should close every game


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Yeah, I would rather have Realmuto at catcher, but I seriously doubt the Marlins trade him...



There was talk several weeks ago they would and that we would go after him. Maybe after the end of the season.

Folti will be the #1 starter next year. I'm not so sure about Newcomb. The boy has trouble throwing strikes. All the other slots are up for grabs. I'm pretty sure Touki will be in the starting rotation for the whole season.


----------



## biggdogg

Folty, Gausman and Newcomb will be all but guaranteed spots in the rotation. This is Newcomb's first full season in the Majors, and if you look back, most of Atlanta was ready to run Folty out of town by the All-Star break. Now look where he is. And even at that, Folty is just now getting to where he's getting into the 7th and 8th inning somewhat consistently.

If the Marlins were to trade Realmuto, and that's a big if, what will they be asking for in return? There is the problem. He's by far the best catcher in baseball and they will likely ask for a king's ransom, as they should. Grandal would most likely be the more economical option, depending on what kind of market develops for him. He is a free agent after the season, so there wouldn't be any prospect package involved. Unfortunately, the Braves don't have a legitimate catching prospect above A ball right now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves post-season play is expected to be way better on the road with their barely winning 38-36 Home record which is worse than other MLB 1st & 2nd place division teams. Cardinals are similar & have a better road record so Atlanta needs to be prepared to face a challenge in this series starting tonight. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041765012661055488


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not a good way to start the game with Folty giving up 4-walks in the 1st-inning & loading the bases.

The good news is Folty's last 3-walks came with 2-outs.

The bad news is Folty hit the 6th batter to give up the 1st run.

The worse news is the Cardinals' 7th batter double in 2 more runs.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Need some wins


----------



## KyDawg

Hope this is not a prolonged slump.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Ugly Braves ugly.

Magic number is 7


----------



## spurrs and racks

my closer ain't the answer


----------



## biggdogg

Vizcaino didn't look any better last night than he did before his shoulder became a problem. Braves should still be able to close out the division this home stand, but it looks like they may need to be the road team in the NLDS to better their chances. Must not like "home cookin"...


----------



## spurrs and racks

If we can sweep the Phillies at home it's over with. If we get swept by the Phillies it's a new race with us traveling to Philly for the final series.


----------



## DannyW

Yes sir...we are stumbling toward the finish line. Our best weapon right now to win the division is the ineptness of the Phillies.

We have no answer at closer. Visciano isn't it, I don't think he has had a clean inning all year. 

Still, this year has been a pleasant surprise, a gift really, that I have enjoyed. And if we can patch a few holes in the off season next year will be even better.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Vizcaino didn't look any better last night than he did before his shoulder became a problem. Braves should still be able to close out the division this home stand, but it looks like they may need to be the road team in the NLDS to better their chances. Must not like "home cookin"...


Suntrust already has a Waffle House, maybe we need to add a Chick-Fil-a or a Zaxby's?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Did any of y’all get playoff tickets yet? On sale today not to general public though.


----------



## spurrs and racks

toyota4x4h said:


> Did any of y’all get playoff tickets yet? On sale today not to general public though.



I got a TV


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Yes sir...we are stumbling toward the finish line. Our best weapon right now to win the division is the ineptness of the Phillies.
> 
> We have no answer at closer. Visciano isn't it, I don't think he has had a clean inning all year.
> 
> Still, this year has been a pleasant surprise, a gift really, that I have enjoyed. And if we can patch a few holes in the off season next year will be even better.



Yep


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What a shame here at the end of the regular season having to depend on the Phillies, or any other team, to make it to the playoffs.  Of course to be fair, we will be rebuilding the team for years to come.  

Hope the Braves end their 3-game losing streak soon.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> We have no answer at closer.



The starters ain't no prize either. The entire pitching staff has collapsed. Last night was another walkathon home run derby.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Dang fellers, we gonna blow the motor on the final straight away?
Cards are hot.


----------



## toyota4x4h

We can still limp to the finish line but may be like Ricky bobby in our whitey tighties passing out at the line.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lost 4 in a row. Nothing to sneeze at but not panic time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Looking forward to this long losing streak to end. 

Braves struggling to generate runs.  Bullpen is too generous at times giving up runs. Albies & Acuna strikeout 3-times each tonight, but Acuna gets our only RBI. 

Sanchez starting fine with 9-K's & No walks in 6-innings.  Freddie fine with 3-hits tonight. 

Tough 8th-inning using 4 relief pitchers who gave up 3-walks & 4-runs where 1-run was caused by Acuna's bobble error. 

Phillies win & ain't helping us tonight.


----------



## someguyintraffic

5.5 game lead


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like a dive to me.


----------



## DannyW

KyDawg said:


> Looks like a dive to me.



The rational part of me says "no worries...a 5.5 game lead with 11 games left is insurmountable...it's a done deal".

So why do I have this nagging worry in the back of my mind?

I am beginning to suspect that the Braves might have a little more drama in store for us this season.


----------



## KyDawg

Well I just hope they can get back on the winning track. Nothing like reeling off a couple of wins in a row.


----------



## elfiii

Stick a fork in them. They're done.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Freddie's bat heating up lately (2 for 2 today, 3-hits yesterday), getting his 23rd HR (2-runs) a few minutes ago in the early game to attempt to avoid a sweep providing the 1st scoring of the battle in the 4th.  Unfortunately, Cardinals answer with their own HR in the 5th.



36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042463046952726529

18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042457510983024640

18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042451733358632966


----------



## JonathanG2013

Now a double steal and Braves win challenge. Up 5-1 now.


----------



## biggdogg

Touki looking good and the bats are in the park today. And the Braves actually won a replay challenge for once.

And they're not done... put the fork away.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Braves bats back generating runs with Flowers getting his 8th HR going 2 for 4, Freddie going 3 for 3 with 3-RBI's, & Inciarte going 2 for 3 so far today, now leading 7-3 in the top of the 9th. 



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042489569374085120


----------



## biggdogg

Braves needed that one bad. Magic number down to 6 with 4 head to head against the Phillies this weekend. Time to finish this thing off.

Fwiw, I'm not a fan of Minter. Not. At. All.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Much needed. Phillies series settle it.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Fwiw, I'm not a fan of Minter. Not. At. All.



Me neither, especially after last night.


----------



## walukabuck

can never be easy


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hooray, the Braves 4-game losing streak is over. Glad they got that out of their system before the Phillies series starting tomorrow.  Nice getting 8-K's from Touki. 










> Freeman homers, Toussaint K's 8 in 7-3 win: 9/19/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Freddie Freeman tallied three hits including a two-run homer, and Touki Toussaint struck out eight in the Braves' 7-3 win


----------



## westcobbdog

I was at the game today and it was a pitchers duel till Freddie hit his bomb. 
It was so hot in the sun me and my wife watched a lot of the game in the ac.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> I was at the game today and it was a pitchers duel till Freddie hit his bomb.
> It was so hot in the sun me and my wife watched a lot of the game in the ac.



In the post game interview, Snitker said it was easily one of the hottest games he been a part of. The way the sun was coming in directly over the batters eye in dead center, I couldn't imagine attempting to hit any kind pitch today.


----------



## DannyW

Okay....here is where we begin the big push...with apologies to those who have never read Vince Lombardi's book...showing my age again...


----------



## Twiggbuster

The double steal against Molina took guts !!!
Like our manager!


----------



## biggdogg

Twiggbuster said:


> The double steal against Molina took guts !!!
> Like our manager!



As impressive as the double steal was, I think I was more impressed that the idjits in New York actually had the marbles to overturn the initial "out" call at second. The whole replay system is a joke.


----------



## antharper

elfiii said:


> Stick a fork in them. They're done.


Come on Elfiii , you sound just like my dad , you both said it would be over rt after the all star game !


----------



## someguyintraffic

Need this win!


----------



## someguyintraffic

antharper said:


> Come on Elfiii , you sound just like my dad , you both said it would be over rt after the all star game !


Haters


----------



## someguyintraffic

Braves 5 to 3 bases juiced


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine Braves 4-run rally in the 8th to extend the lead with some insurance runs.

Nice of Acuna getting a sacrifice RBI to go with his previous 3-strikeouts.  Sorry to see him struggling. 

Glad Freddie got 2-hits to go with his 3-strikeouts.


----------



## biggdogg

Magic number at 4!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Down to 2 if they win tomorrow night. How bout them Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Down to 0 if Braves win Friday & Saturday.


----------



## biggdogg

If the want to clinch at home, they're gonna need to win tomorrow and Saturday so they don't have to try and clinch with Nola on the mound. Dude has been awful tough on us this year and probably top 3 in the Cy Young when it's all said and done. Maybe top 2 with Sherzer having a mini slump to end the season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine way for the Braves to get their 85th win.











> Braves' offense comes alive late in 8-3 win: 9/20/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Lucas Duda hit the go-ahead RBI double while Kevin Gausman threw 6 1/3 strong innings in the Braves' 8-3 win over the Phillies


----------



## Twiggbuster

Drove up for last nights game.
Everybody in to it. Supporting Ozzie but his confidence is shaken. Duda and Sobotka were crowd favorites. Dansby was the spark we needed. Glad we got the phils and not the Nationals last few games. Snitk doin a fine job!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking forward to the Braves going for knocking 2 more off the magic number tonight.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-beat-phils-reduce-magic-number-to-four/c-295437012

*Braves' magic number at 4 after win over Phils*









EDIT UPDATE: 


Not a good start for Teheran giving up a HR to 1st batter, unforunately. 

Before the game, Freddie leads the MLB with 184-hits while Markakis is tied at 2nd most hits with 181-hits.


----------



## HermanMerman

Bottom of the 2nd, 2 outs....why isn’t camargo trying to steal 2nd base with Swanson batting? If he gets thrown out then so be it, Swanson leads off the third. If he makes it, they could throw around Swanson and walk him, sure, but at least the pitcher gets cleared and you start fresh at the top of the lineup the next inning.

This is stupid baseball.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Tie ballgame. Lets go Bravos!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Ronald! Come on man.


----------



## Coenen

Fighting back. They're not rolling over.


----------



## someguyintraffic

How bout Albies!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lets GO!


----------



## Coenen

TIE GAME!!!!


----------



## Coenen

Bases juiced, 1 out in the 7th, go get that W!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Inciarte clutch! Braves battlers!


----------



## Coenen

CAMARGO! Braves to the lead!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Awesome!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Bring on them playoffs! Clutch ball players.


----------



## doenightmare

I'm loving this team. Go Braves!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Nice work by Sobotka


----------



## Coenen

Solid inning for Sobotka. Would it hurt to pile on a couple more before the 9th?


----------



## westcobbdog

Braves have scored the most run in the majors after the 7th.
Ditto that again tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatta game!  Great 5-run 7th-inning for the Braves.



24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043299308194484224


36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043318567154995200


30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043324021935357952

10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043321127710412801

EDIT UPDATE:  

Had to correct the 3rd video replay which earlier duplicated the 2nd video replay.


----------



## biggdogg

The announcers keep talking about the "pick your poison" aspect of pitching to Freeman or Markakis. Might be time to include Camargo in that discussion!


----------



## biggdogg

A.J. Minter has to be the leading cause of indigestion for Braves fans...


----------



## someguyintraffic

NL East is won tomorrow. Lets Go Braves!


----------



## biggdogg

Magic number is 2!!!


----------



## someguyintraffic




----------



## KyDawg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whatta game!  Great 5-run 7th-inning for the Braves.
> 
> 
> 
> 24-seconds
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043299308194484224
> 
> 
> 36-seconds
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043318567154995200
> 
> 
> 30-seconds
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043318567154995200
> 
> 
> 10-seconds
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043321127710412801



Thanks for the replays, I did not get the game up here. GO Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the replays, I did not get the game up here. GO Braves!



Yes, Sir.  Had to correct the 3rd one which earlier duplicated the 2nd replay.  MLB just posted the video recap which I'm about to post in case you're still around to check it out tonight. Appreciate your good words & passion for the sport of baseball.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Had a blast with the Braves coming from behind twice to win it.  Looking forward to the Braves trying to clinch it with another win on Saturday.

Minter cut it too close for comfort in the 9th in giving up a triple & a run & having the tying run on base.

Was surprised when Acuna misjudged Ramos's left field hit running in on it & ball goes over his glove & was not charged with an error in the 7th which allowed Kingery & Santana to score. 

As usual, I do not have access to watch the game on TV but followed along with the game on the radio & watching the live online web scoreboard details.










> 5-run 7th inning propels Braves to a 6-5 win: 9/21/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Ozzie Albies launched a two-run homer and Ender Inciarte lined a go-ahead two-run single in the Braves' five-run 7th in the win


----------



## livetohunt

It's fun to watch this young team play well. It just seems like pitching will be the achilles heel this post season.


----------



## Patriot44

If you dont like what you are seeing, we can’t be friends. This is the begining of something big. I am loving it.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> A.J. Minter has to be the leading cause of indigestion for Braves fans...


If Sobotka continues to pitch well, Minter might be a cause of warm benches in the 9th. Gotta believe Sobotka sees a save situation or two in the last couple of series.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> If Sobotka continues to pitch well, Minter might be a cause of warm benches in the 9th. Gotta believe Sobotka sees a save situation or two in the last couple of series.



I really like what I've seen from Sobotka. Hitters don't seem to be able to get comfortable with him on the mound. And, unlike Minter, he is consistently throwing strikes.


----------



## biggdogg

You can't see it in that replay of Camargo's hit, but how Inciarte avoided getting bit by that line drive was impressive in and of itself! He has some serious agility!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Camargo! 2 zip Bravos!


Get that NL East baby!


----------



## Patriot44

Go Bravo’s. Get this!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having Camargo getting us on the scoreboard 1st today.  Glad having him back in good form, including yesterday being the only Braves player with more than one hit. 



24-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043551427891621889



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043550031998066690


----------



## Coenen

Stick a Phork in the Phillthies. They're done


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive how at times the Braves get lots done at the plate with 2-outs.  Good having Freddie producing well here at the end of the season. 



24-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043556997247918080


----------



## Patriot44

Rookie of the year!!!!


----------



## someguyintraffic

NL EAST!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Folty looks post season ready.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Phillies still kicking


----------



## someguyintraffic

Come on Braves


----------



## someguyintraffic

I still got J Venters man. Vet.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Awww yea boooooooooooooooooy


----------



## someguyintraffic

NL East! 


Haters?


----------



## Coenen

NL EAST CHAMPS!

Not bad for a bunch of has beens and some never-will-bes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great way to clinch it with the rocking Braves 87th win.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043586799623389184


13-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043587897759289345


----------



## biggdogg




----------



## someguyintraffic




----------



## someguyintraffic

This thread took a turn from how it started.


----------



## Patriot44

Loving this.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yeyeyeyeye!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Great to see this team make the Playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Vizcaino hanging in there to close it.  

Looks like Braves are having a blast celebrating. 



26-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043590537201299456


----------



## someguyintraffic




----------



## biggdogg

Now to finish the regular season with Rookie of the Year and Manager of the Year awards and 2 hitters in the top 5 in batting average and both with 200 hits and 100 rbi's! And maybe even snag an MVP while they're at it...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking forward to the last week of the regular season with 7-games to go.










> Folty, Freeman lead Braves to NL East crown: 9/22/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Freddie Freeman drove in two runs, while Mike Foltynewicz took a no-hitter into the 7th as the Braves clinched the NL East














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043586799623389184


----------



## mark-7mag

I tried to post the video of Snitkers interview on the field after the game but couldn’t. He got a little emotional. great to see the Braves back in the postseason


----------



## someguyintraffic

mark-7mag said:


> I tried to post the video of Snitkers interview on the field after the game but couldn’t. He got a little emotional. great to see the Braves back in the postseason



Snits got 40 years in the Braves system, Id be emotional too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Snit did more this season with less talent than many teams including the Nads. He’s gotta be NL Mgr of the year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice to see improvement over the last 4-years. In interviews, Freddie mentioned the last 3 seasons of 90+ game losses. Hope the improvement trend continues in future seasons for a long time. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/history/year_by_year_results.jsp 

*Braves Year-By-Year Results | Atlanta Braves*



Time = 1:15 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043596353752850432


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Several new names in today's starting lineup below . . .











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043896157380980737


----------



## biggdogg

Still a pretty good lineup. Well, aside from Ofer Duvall...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine sweep for the Braves for their 88th win of the season.



30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043936953215868928



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043958307063562243



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043916451902574599



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043916801015521280


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad Braves improved the home turf to have a season winning record which had me worried earlier. 










> Adams, bullpen lead Braves past Phils, 2-1: 9/23/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Lane Adams went 2-for-3 with a homer and two RBIs, while the bullpen tossed four shutout frames to lead the Braves to a 2-1 win


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Would be nice if the Braves win at least 1-game in the Mets series & at least 1-game in the Phillies series to reach a 90-win season.

Looks like Nats moved into 2nd place & knocked Phillies back to 3rd place.

Still playing for home field advantage in the playoffs.

Braves 1st & 2nd NLDS game is Thurs. Oct. 4th & Fri. Oct. 5th.


----------



## Patriot44

90 wins is yuuuuge! In the hayday, a hunnered win season was a durn good year. IT still is, especially for this great young team!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Braves with a fine 4-run 7th-inning to get on the board. 



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044771224440598528


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Late game rally continues with a good 3-run 8th-inning for the Braves as Albies gets his 24th HR of the season to go one ahead of Freddie but 2 behind Acuna. 



36-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044777931422265345


----------



## toyota4x4h

Make a run at the cubs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way to start out the road trip with an 89th win for the Braves in a late game come from behind effort. 










> *9/25/18: Acuna Jr., Albies propel Braves to a 7-3 win*
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr. lined a go-ahead two-run single in the 7th and Ozzie Albies smashed a two-run homer in the comeback victory






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044790951795982337


----------



## spurrs and racks

chop on!


----------



## Patriot44

Man awesome!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

For anyone that saw Acuna get hit by pitch in the 8th inning last night, how bad was he hurt?  At least there was a good sign that he stayed in the game.  

Not a good sign with Swanson injuring the same wrist he hurt in earlier May in the 2nd inning & was taken out of the game after he lined out to center.  Hope the MRI results go well, quickly recovers, & does not knock him out for long.


----------



## elfiii

The last thing they need right now is injuries to the starters.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> The last thing they need right now is injuries to the starters.


It's a bit harsh to say, but Dansby is the guy they'd probably miss the least. Culberson has played some really good baseball this season.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> It's a bit harsh to say, but Dansby is the guy they'd probably miss the least. Culberson has played some really good baseball this season.



I agree, to an extent. That's like saying a left handed feller wouldn't miss his right hand much. Culberson is reall good, but it would be hard to replace Dansby's  hustle.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Having a blast when we get a Braves late game batting rally.  Looking forward to more tonight but deGrom with his low ERA is tough to go against. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045034521094045696



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045033010775625733


----------



## fredw

biggdogg said:


> I agree, to an extent. That's like saying a left handed feller wouldn't miss his right hand much. Culberson is reall good, but it would be hard to replace Dansby's  hustle.


And his defense.

And then there's the question of who replaces Charlie Clutch on the bench.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not good news about Swanson's MRI results. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-injured-unclear-for-playoffs/c-296170804 

*Swanson has ligament tear; playoff status unclear*

Hand injury will sideline Braves' shortstop at least through regular season

16 minutes ago




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045078639296106497


----------



## biggdogg

deGrom is the best pitcher in baseball right now. No question. Sure would be nice if NY went ahead and committed to a full rebuild and made him, or Syndergaard, available...


----------



## Patriot44

Dansby being out will hurt. Wasn't Ozzie a stud at short in a previous life?


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Not good news about Swanson's MRI results.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-injured-unclear-for-playoffs/c-296170804
> 
> *Swanson has ligament tear; playoff status unclear*
> 
> Hand injury will sideline Braves' shortstop at least through regular season
> 
> 16 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045078639296106497



Owwww. That hurts and at the worst possible time. His defense has been sterling the last month or so.


----------



## KyDawg

biggdogg said:


> deGrom is the best pitcher in baseball right now. No question. Sure would be nice if NY went ahead and committed to a full rebuild and made him, or Syndergaard, available...



That would be nice, just dont see the Conglomorate paying what it would take to get that type of Talent...….but we can always dream.


----------



## biggdogg

KyDawg said:


> That would be nice, just dont see the Conglomorate paying what it would take to get that type of Talent...….but we can always dream.



Oh I don't see them ponying up either. I also don't see the Mets putting either of them on the market either.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> deGrom is the best pitcher in baseball right now. No question. Sure would be nice if NY went ahead and committed to a full rebuild and made him, or Syndergaard, available...



Agreed. And if he doesn't win Cy Young, despite a 10-9 record, it will be a travesty. How does a guy lose 9 games out of 32 starts when he averages almost 7 innings per start with a 1.70 ERA? SMH...


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Agreed. And if he doesn't win Cy Young, despite a 10-9 record, it will be a travesty. How does a guy lose 9 games out of 32 starts when he averages almost 7 innings per start with a 1.70 ERA? SMH...



28 consecutive starts with 3 earned runs or less and 16 of those with 1 or fewer. Both ML records...


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> Agreed. And if he doesn't win Cy Young, despite a 10-9 record, it will be a travesty. How does a guy lose 9 games out of 32 starts when he averages almost 7 innings per start with a 1.70 ERA? SMH...



No run support but the Cy Young boys prolly ain't gonna pay any attention to that.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> No run support but the Cy Young boys prolly ain't gonna pay any attention to that.


My theory is that they'll give DeGrom the NL Cy, and then fall back on giving Blake Snell the AL award since he's a 20 game winner.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Braves can get back on a winning track in this evening's game.










EDIT UPDATE: 

Ya'll probably notice a big piece missing in the lineup that was also in my head, but earlier I meant to point out Freddie resting & not playing 1B to start the game.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Home field for NLDS on the line. Looks like the Dodgers.


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> Home field for NLDS on the line. Looks like the Dodgers.



As it stands right now, we would get the Rockies. Chicago would get the winner of the LA/Milwaukee game. Granted, we stunk it up against both the Rockies and Dodgers...

Have I mentioned that the pen is hot garbage?


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope Braves can get back on a winning track in this evening's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT UPDATE:
> 
> Ya'll probably notice a big piece missing in the lineup that was also in my head, but earlier I meant to point out Freddie resting & not playing 1B to start the game.



Would have rather seen Duda at 1B, Flaherty in left and Duvall working concessions...


----------



## Coenen

Dunking on the Philthies so far tonight. Looks like this will be win #90.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great game for the Braves to end a 2-game losing streak with 10-runs & 19-hits with Freddie getting 4-hits & 3-RBI's while Folty gets 9-K's making Braves history with over 200-strikeouts this season. Glad to get in the 90's for season wins.










> Foltynewicz, Freeman lead Braves to 10-2 win: 9/28/18
> 
> Daily Recap: Mike Foltynewicz collected his 200th strikeout of the season and Freddie Freeman smacked four hits in the Braves' 10-2 victory



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045819639115083776


30-seconds 
Camargo's 19th HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045826071625633794



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045830437011181568


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Have I mentioned that the pen is hot garbage?



Could you believe that, up 10-2 with 2 outs in in the bottom of the 9th, Snitker had to burn another relief pitcher? How many batters have our bullpen walked after getting to a 1-2 count??? I know "every single one of them" is an incorrect answer, but it sure seems correct. My god man, you're up by 8 runs with 2 outs. Groove it and take your chances. Don't make your manager warm up and bring in another pitcher.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the Braves end the regular season on a high note with a win this afternoon. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046437005788413952


----------



## someguyintraffic

Looks like its gonna be the Dodgers. 5-0 on Rockies in NL West tie breaker.


----------



## walukabuck

Gonna be the Dodgers. Not too wild about that match-up. Haven't played either very well


----------



## HunterJoe24

I'd much rather get into a pitching battle with the Dodgers(especially considering Kershaw's playoff track record) than a slugging battle with the Rockies in Coors


----------



## someguyintraffic

__ https://www.facebook.com/35071097830/posts/10156017455542831


----------



## biggdogg

HunterJoe24 said:


> I'd much rather get into a pitching battle with the Dodgers(especially considering Kershaw's playoff track record) than a slugging battle with the Rockies in Coors




Where the Dodgers will hurt us is their bench vs our bullpen. Our starters and our lineup match up fairly well. If Dansby can't go, our bench will be significantly weaker too. And the only pitcher we had have any success against the Dodgers may not even make the roster for the NLDS...


----------



## spurrs and racks

We will go as far as our pitching carries us. 
We have no closer...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watch out, Dodgers' Yasiel Puig is coming for the Braves & anyone else who gets between him & winning the World Series.



https://www.mlb.com/cut4/yasiel-puig-predicts-dodgers-will-win-world-series/c-296853532 

*Yasiel Puig declared the Dodgers will return to, and win, the World Series*



> After the final out, spirits were high in the Dodgers' clubhouse -- as you'd expect -- and Yasiel Puig was especially amped up. Speaking with Dodgers radio host David Vassegh, Puig took the mic and made some claims. Specifically, that the Dodgers will return to, and win, the World Series this season





47-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046921095184637952


----------



## red neck richie

Be honest how confident are yall that the Braves can beat the Dodgers.


----------



## red neck richie

I am a longtime Braves fan I use to got to games at Atl fulton county and watch Chief Nockahoma before it became politically incorrect. That being said I think the Braves benefited from an easy schedule this year. Although they have improved this year I dont think they have the horses to beat the Dodgers. They do play well on the road so I hope I am wrong but I think LA has more talent.


----------



## Patriot44

red neck richie said:


> Be honest how comfident are yall that the Braves can beat the Dodgers.


Beating the Dodgers doesn’t mean duck squat to me, I wannna see a good playoff berth for the young team. If they can go out and just hang, I’ll be quite happy.


----------



## dirtnap

No such thing as an easy schedule in a 162 game schedule everybody plays everybody


----------



## red neck richie

dirtnap said:


> No such thing as an easy schedule in a 162 game schedule everybody plays everybody


Like the Marlins and the Mets? I will say it is good to watch playoff baseball again. I quit watching after they traded my boy Kimbrel. They also traded Alex Wood and Evan Gatis and tried to feed me a line they were stocking up on pitching.


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like we got Kershaw Thursday 8:30pm in the ravine.


----------



## dirtnap

I’ll be pleasantly surprised if they get past the dodgers but I’m a fan win lose or draw it’s all gravy now nobody including me expected them to be where they are this quick


----------



## toyota4x4h

I’d be happy with them winning game I. This series. But really I’m thrilled to see em in the dance anyhow. Who knows what will happen that’s why baseball is great!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Just imagine our bullpen if they have to come in with us leading by 1 in the 7th like this Rockies/cubs game tonight? I’d bet good money they’d walk in about 4 runs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Let's get it on Braves at Dodgers home turf on Thursday 8:37pm ET with scheduling showing Folty starting against Ryu.  



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047161974658928641


10-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047163986452598784


15-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047155028946026496



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047155247519547393


----------



## livetohunt

Don't forget this is an Atlanta team..We never(very rarely) get anywhere in the playoffs. I say Dodgers sweep them.


----------



## biggdogg

I don't care if they get swept, I have enjoyed this season! I do think they get 1 win on the road. The Ryu/Folty match up in Game 1 is a good match up for the Braves.


----------



## KingTiger

The game Thursday is listed as being on the MLB Network.

What if I don't subscribe to the MLB Network, is it not going to be on cable or a broadcast network?


----------



## toyota4x4h

KingTiger said:


> The game Thursday is listed as being on the MLB Network.
> 
> What if I don't subscribe to the MLB Network, is it not going to be on cable or a broadcast network?



Nope unfortunately you won’t get to see it at all.


----------



## HunterJoe24

This team has been a ton of fun to watch no matter what happens. They're a year ahead of schedule so I'm thrilled we made the playoffs, and won the East on top of that.


----------



## spurrs and racks

I don't get the "weak schedule" statement......

we won 90 games, that don't happen unless you have a great team, I don't care what league or division your in.


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> I don't get the "weak schedule" statement......
> 
> we won 90 games, that don't happen unless you have a great team, I don't care what league or division your in.



49 of their wins came against the NL (L)East who had only two teams with winning records (Nats were 82-80) and one of the worst teams in baseball (Marlins - only 3 teams in the majors had a worse record) but the Braves were 38-40 against teams with a winning record. There is a reason the Nats have been a 1 and done playoff team the last 4 years.

Major League Baseball is not scheduled where everyone plays the same schedule. It's an unbalanced schedule. They play teams in their division 19-20 times a year and every other team on the schedule 6-8 times. Playing in a weak division makes for an easier schedule, and divisions don't get much weaker than the NL East. FWIW, the Tampa Rays also won 90... and are watching the playoffs from the same place you and I are because of the division they play in.

I'm not knocking the Braves one bit. I have enjoyed this season, but you have to be honest, the division they're in made a considerable difference in their overall record.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> 49 of their wins came against the NL (L)East who had only two teams with winning records (Nats were 82-80) and one of the worst teams in baseball (Marlins - only 3 teams in the majors had a worse record) but the Braves were 38-40 against teams with a winning record. There is a reason the Nats have been a 1 and done playoff team the last 4 years.
> 
> Major League Baseball is not scheduled where everyone plays the same schedule. It's an unbalanced schedule. They play teams in their division 19-20 times a year and every other team on the schedule 6-8 times. Playing in a weak division makes for an easier schedule, and divisions don't get much weaker than the NL East. FWIW, the Tampa Rays also won 90... and are watching the playoffs from the same place you and I are because of the division they play in.
> 
> I'm not knocking the Braves one bit. I have enjoyed this season, but you have to be honest, the division they're in made a considerable difference in their overall record.



Not to nit pick but according to Joe Simpson the other night the Braves had one of the toughest schedules because they played the most number of teams that were over .500.

I have enjoyed this season for the simple reason the Braves played winning ball and there were only a few games where they were truly out of it. Not to mention their ability to come from behind late in the game and win. I don't expect much out of them and the Dodgers will probably eliminate them tout de suite but I'll still watch and cheer for them.


----------



## spurrs and racks

The Nationals were picked to win this division at the beginning. Well, there is only 8 games difference in our record. No, me I think with the exception of the teams that had a total melt down before the all star break I think the national league is really close. IE the cubs are out and they had a good team.

No National league team will win the world series championship.


----------



## Duff

Go Braves!!


----------



## Patriot44

Spend 6 or 7 or Benjamins or not to spend 6 or 7 Benjamins..........

It’s our last October that we will have both kids at the house......


----------



## antharper

World Series bound!!!!! Go Braves !!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Patriot44 said:


> Spend 6 or 7 or Benjamins or not to spend 6 or 7 Benjamins..........
> 
> It’s our last October that we will have both kids at the house......



Money is just paper but I’m sure your kids would remember watching a playoff game with their dad so do it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Still wondering who's pitching for the Braves against Dodgers' Kershaw on Friday in the 2nd game which is not yet revealed to the public yet.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I read on twitter it’s Sanchez


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

toyota4x4h said:


> I read on twitter it’s Sanchez



Looks like Braves twitter finally posted approx. 1.5 hours ago what you found.  Thanks.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047666147439591424


----------



## DannyW

Patriot44 said:


> Spend 6 or 7 or Benjamins or not to spend 6 or 7 Benjamins..........
> 
> It’s our last October that we will have both kids at the house......



I was faced with the same decision back in 1991. I bought a a pair of tickets for all the playoff and WS games. Without question I could not afford it at that time of my life, heck I was barely able to even scrape up the money, but I did it anyway.

And I have never regretted it.


----------



## toyota4x4h

So they are going with a 3 man rotation for starters. Folty then sanchez then gausman. I would guess though that if it comes down to winning game 3 they'll put Folty back out. They are gonna use Tehran Newk and Touki as bullpen or LR


----------



## westcobbdog

toyota4x4h said:


> So they are going with a 3 man rotation for starters. Folty then sanchez then gausman. I would guess though that if it comes down to winning game 3 they'll put Folty back out. They are gonna use Tehran Newk and Touki as bullpen or LR



I wish we had some of the big guns most other teams have. One day Touki could be a Kershaw type, who knows. Folty's gotta step up tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h

westcobbdog said:


> I wish we had some of the big guns most other teams have. One day Touki could be a Kershaw type, who knows. Folty's gotta step up tonight.



Ive been noticing in the the two wild card games so far..announcers will say here comes so n so from the pen. Hes been a top 5 reliever this year. Or hes been a top 5 closer this year. What are they gonna say bout sam freeman!?! ahahahahaha


----------



## biggdogg

Three man rotation for NLDS, possibly four man in the NLCS. Regardless of what the situation is with game 3, Folty won't pitch. Gausman has been one of the best pitchers on the staff since we got him. Touki and Sobotka will get leaned on pretty hard in the pen and Newcomb did well when he was used in relief as well. Heck, Julio may be dynamite out of the pen, guess we'll see. He has pitched extremely well down the stretch. Maybe we won't need Freeman of Minter to pitch this weekend...


----------



## toyota4x4h

Guys I just read some amazing news! Sam Freeman isn't even on the nlds series roster yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssss!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

As expected, looks like Swanson did not make the NLDS roster either.


----------



## biggdogg

Other than Minter, I like the pitching staff. Dansby can be added to the NLCS roster if they advance and he's healthy. If I'm not mistaken, he can be added during the NLDS if someone gets injured and he is ok. I don't know if he is on the DL or not though.


----------



## dirtnap

I wish Jesse Biddle was on it he’s been the most consistent guy we’ve had out of the pen


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Only a few hours 'til 1st game begins . . . 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047954563003813890



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047951507566616576


----------



## toyota4x4h

Lets go boys!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lets go Braves!!!


----------



## HermanMerman

Anyone know what channel the game is on besides mlb network? Figured a local station would have picked it up....


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yikes rough start!

Mlb network only this game


----------



## toyota4x4h

Folty wiggled out off that hook


----------



## someguyintraffic

HUGE Ks from Folty


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough start for the Braves giving up 2-hits from 1st two batters & walking 2, but closed 1st inning well with 3-K's & getting 4th strikeout in the 2nd.


----------



## DSGB

Couldn’t get out of it on the 2nd unscathed.


----------



## DSGB

Already 3 walks and a hit batter, but 5 Ks.…and two homers.


----------



## toyota4x4h

He’s prolly done for the night. Ouch


----------



## toyota4x4h

Never mind. Poor managing imo. He’s not gotnit tonight and can’t afford to give them any more runs. And basically wasted a batter.


----------



## DSGB

Too early to waste a pinch hitter with a short bench.


----------



## DSGB

Newk with a 1-2-3 third.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Still coulda put in zuk and at least made an effort to get some offense going.


----------



## DSGB

If Culberson would’ve got on, they may roll the dice.


----------



## DSGB

Nothing doin for the Braves


----------



## toyota4x4h

Alright! Now we are into the funny part of our bullpen already. Throws 5 pitches 4 balls and a walk. Yippy!


----------



## toyota4x4h

He got out of it shew. This game is going by fast. Looks like I’ll get some sleep and won’t be up late on this one.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Love it! Take out some pitchers doing decent put new one in gives up homer. Game 1 is over game 2 and kershaw prolly not a good chance. Ugh


----------



## toyota4x4h

8 walks. 8!!!!!! In the playoffs! In one game! Can’t this coach get em to throw strikes at least 50% of the time? How hard is that?


----------



## Patriot44

toyota4x4h said:


> Money is just paper but I’m sure your kids would remember watching a playoff game with their dad so do it!


We will be there Sunday, but last night was rough.


----------



## biggdogg

Maybe the silver lining for tonight is that Kershaw has never done well in the post season. Hopefully that trend continues and Sanchez can go 6-7 innings.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Should have started Gauisman in game 1


----------



## DannyW

Sorry...it's been a great year...it truly has....but the Braves are simply over-matched against the Dodgers. We put our best guy on the mound and they hit a HR on the 3rd pitch. And it only got worse from there.

Going into the series I predicted to a friend that the Dodgers would win it in 4 games. Now I see that predicting the Braves would win one game might have been optimistic.


----------



## riprap

If we win one game it will be a pleasant surprise


----------



## Patriot44

DannyW said:


> Sorry...it's been a great year...it truly has....but the Braves are simply over-matched against the Dodgers. We put our best guy on the mound and they hit a HR on the 3rd pitch. And it only got worse from there.
> 
> Going into the series I predicted to a friend that the Dodgers would win it in 4 games. Now I see that predicting the Braves would win one game might have been optimistic.


Shut up, Danielle!


----------



## DannyW

Patriot44 said:


> Shut up, Danielle!




LOL...this is one prediction that I hope will be ridiculed for years to come, P44!


----------



## mguthrie

DannyW said:


> Sorry...it's been a great year...it truly has....but the Braves are simply over-matched against the Dodgers. We put our best guy on the mound and they hit a HR on the 3rd pitch. And it only got worse from there.
> 
> Going into the series I predicted to a friend that the Dodgers would win it in 4 games. Now I see that predicting the Braves would win one game might have been optimistic.


I could have hit that pitch out. I didn't watch the game but saw the low lights. 3-4 of the homers came off of terrible pitchs. You can't leave em hanging like that against the dodgers. They take advantage of bad pitches


----------



## toyota4x4h

These two starters for Cleveland and Houston are about as equally good to 2-3 of our starters let’s be real lol.


----------



## Patriot44

Anyone planning to go to Sunday's game? Could meet up and grab a beer or three. Maybe seven, my daughter is driving...


----------



## toyota4x4h

Patriot44 said:


> Anyone planning to go to Sunday's game? Could meet up and grab a beer or three. Maybe seven, my daughter is driving...



I wished we were. I mentioned it to my wife but she didn’t go for it. We had fun a few weeks ago when we went but it’s still difficult with a 6 month old. We are both first time parents so we haven’t gotten the hang of public places with a baby yet lol.


----------



## Patriot44

toyota4x4h said:


> I wished we were. I mentioned it to my wife but she didn’t go for it. We had fun a few weeks ago when we went but it’s still difficult with a 6 month old. We are both first time parents so we haven’t gotten the hang of public places with a baby yet lol.


Well, you'll be an expert soon enough. Congrats on the kid. For us, the louder and more people, the better they slept...lil jokers would stay awake all night tho. 

I got lucky and got a first round go. I quickly got the tickets..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hoping the 2nd game is more competitive & less disappointing, but I've kept my Braves expectations low this season & even lower in the post-season. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048324482639777792


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Better start in the 1st for the Braves tonight with Acuna's double & Camargo's ground out moving him to 3rd.  Nice getting closer to homeplate, but now have to figure out how to score for a change.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Game 2 was fun while it lasted..all of a half inning


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

If only we did not have to let the Dodgers bat to continue their homerun derby from last night, it would lots more fun.


----------



## toyota4x4h

^^right? Can always count on two things from our pitchers. Walks and homers


----------



## toyota4x4h

Top tier talent vs quite a few kids under 23. Still though let’s look like we are trying at home please ughhh.


----------



## Patriot44

I think the takeaway from this series is that we made the playoffs but now if we want to contend, we have to get pitching. Duh, right! 

Time to take the Bravo's to the next level and time to spend some money.


----------



## westcobbdog

Suddenly our pitchers can't locate the ball off the dish and our hitters are swinging wiffle ball bats. Our lineup does not exactly scare opposing pitchers, either. 
9 of the 9 in the d yankee's lineup had 20 HRs or more this season, while 7 of the dodgers starting 9 had 20 or more HR's this season.  Think we had 3 with Freddie, Oz and Ocu.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Won 90 ball games and have gone ice cold with the stakes raised. Come on fellas, its still baseball.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Patriot44 said:


> I think the takeaway from this series is that we made the playoffs but now if we want to contend, we have to get pitching. Duh, right!
> 
> Time to take the Bravo's to the next level and time to spend some money.



No pitcher can win with a goose egg on the scoreboard.


----------



## someguyintraffic

That better on the road in the regular season aint gonna play into it looks like.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Freddie is supposed to be our anchor but dang he goes thru slumps an awful lot.


----------



## DAWG1419

Told the wife they won’t score in this series. Typical braves playoff game. Or they will win a few and go back west to only lose.


----------



## KyDawg

Out classed, and it will take money to close the gap. I dont thing the conglomerate plans on spending the $$$$ it would take. It was a good season while it lasted.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like new Braves plans changing for game 3 starter is Sean Newcomb.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048668931739799552


----------



## biggdogg

He was solid in his last start and in relief to finish the season. Maybe Snit is hoping lightning may strike twice since Newk was the only one to really have any success against the Dodgers this season. Honestly, I'm just hoping we can score this series...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It's good the Braves young players are getting some playoff experience.

It seems like this season the Braves have not experienced 2 scoreless shutouts in a row until now.  Wonder if the Nationals or Phillies would've scored in their first 2 games of the playoffs against the Dodgers.

Hope the Braves can break their 4-game losing streak, losing 6 of the last 8 games when of course some starters were rested & some bench players got a bit more playing time at the end of the regular season.

Seems like Markakis has been in a hitting slump for at least a little over 2-weeks, dropping below .300 BA.  Maybe this will help Braves mgmt. sign him at an affordable price on a short term 1-2 year contract.

Can't win without scoring.  Maybe it's time or past time for the Braves bats to break out into a double digit hitting & scoring rally today for home fans.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Braves make some noticeable improvements in this last game of the season.



https://www.mlb.com/news/braves-must-do-3-things-to-stay-alive-in-nlds/c-297265158



> Atlanta went 63-23 when it scored first during the regular season. Overall, the teams that scored first won 67 percent of the time during the regular season. The trend has continued into this postseason, where teams that have scored first are 8-0.





> "We just want to score," Snikter said. "I mean, I think if we could come out early and put something on the board, it would be a big lift for all of us."






https://www.mlb.com/news/dodgers-braves-game-3-lineups-and-bullpens/c-297235020



> Newcomb will make his first career postseason start after throwing two scoreless relief innings in Game 1. *The lefty was one strike shy of no-hitting the Dodgers on July 29 in Atlanta.*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049036603178594304



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049009214029541377


----------



## someguyintraffic

Need to jump all over this young kid!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Gonna walk another home!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Grand Salami Acuna!!!!


----------



## biggdogg

BOOM!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Well patriot got his monies worth! Got see the youngest ever to hit a grand slam. Can’t buy that again more than likely.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Pitching gonna kill us. Better spend the money off season to get some arms.


----------



## HermanMerman

Allow me to express my uttermost displeasure with Hulu.... in the bottom of the second inning, Hulu decided that it was having trouble streaming the game, although all other programs were running along as expected. Guess I’ll be going back to direct tv this week.


----------



## toyota4x4h

HermanMerman said:


> Allow me to express my uttermost displeasure with Hulu.... in the bottom of the second inning, Hulu decided that it was having trouble streaming the game, although all other programs were running along as expected. Guess I’ll be going back to direct tv this week.



I’ve tried Hulu and sling tv and for live sports they all sometimes spaz out and it makes me mad especially if it’s a game I’m into. I said heck with it and just pay for charter no more worries.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatta rocking blast for the Braves to deliver a 5-run 2nd-inning with the help Dodgers pitching walking 3, but icing on the cake with Acuna making record books with his Grand Slam HR. 

Rough 3rd-inning for Braves giving up 2-runs & 3-walks with starting pitching getting in trouble early in the game.



36-seconds, Acuna's Grand Slam HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049098711081603072


21-seconds, Acuna crossing homeplate & into the dugout

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049099274431221760



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049100173887070208


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-crushes-grand-slam-in-nlds/c-297333372 



> Braves' 20-year-old phenom hit 26 homers during the regular season, but this *was his first career grand slam*.


----------



## toyota4x4h

This girl on twitters going viral thru the Braves fans. She tweeted out before acunas slam that she would tattoo his face on her arm if he hit it out. Now everyone’s sharing it ahahahaha


----------



## toyota4x4h

Come on pitchers don’t lose it for us ughh


----------



## westcobbdog

Charlie and Suzuki saved Tooki but he ain’t out of trouble yet.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine job by Freddie to keep us in the game & take the lead against former Braves starting pitcher from Georgia. 



36-seconds, Freddie's HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049124458559148032


----------



## someguyintraffic

We have 0 pitchers with killer instinct


----------



## someguyintraffic

Lets at least win one guys


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves win!

Looking forward to Game 4 tomorrow.
Wonder who will start for the Braves.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049143409515094017


18-seconds, last pitch of game 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049144400310411265


17-seconds, Braves high fives coming off field

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049145079909081088


----------



## someguyintraffic

Yes!


----------



## someguyintraffic

Huge from Vizcaino


----------



## someguyintraffic

At least its a series!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

someguyintraffic said:


> Huge from Vizcaino



Yes, Sir, 3-K's after giving up a single & a walk in the 9th.

Feels much better when Braves are scoring finally.

Touki gets credit for the post-season playoff game Win.


----------



## Patriot44

toyota4x4h said:


> Well patriot got his monies worth! Got see the youngest ever to hit a grand slam. Can’t buy that again more than likely.


First sell out, first playoff game and watching Acuna.....Blast! Nerve racking, but great game to attend. I will see if I can post the video of the Acuna GS!

We have got to get some pitching tho!


----------



## fishnguy

They may also need to get a pitching coach.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves fired up, motivated, & energized to get Snitker his 1st playoff win.



Time = 1:10


> *Braves defeat Yankees to win 1957 World Series*





> Published on Oct 7, 2018
> 
> 10/10/57: Lew Burdette gets Bill Skowron to ground out for the final out as the Braves clinch the 1957 World Series









12-seconds, Braves Chop-On Chant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049126106740215808


Braves retweeted Chipper's post below . . . 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049151169174671360


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you did not see the game but wanted to . . .

Looks like Folty is scheduled to start Mon. Oct. 8th at 4:30pm in Game 4.



Time = 3:12


> 10/7/18: Acuna, Freeman lead Braves to Game 3 victory
> 
> Daily Recap: Ronald Acuna Jr.'s grand slam and Freddie Freeman's go-ahead home run lead the Braves to a 6-5 win in Game 3









Time = 6:51


> MLB
> 
> Published on Oct 7, 2018
> 
> Condensed Game: LAD@ATL - 10/7/18









Time = 1:26


> Freddie Freeman blasts a solo shot against Alex Wood to give the Braves a 6-5 lead in Game 3 of the NLDS









Time = 2:39


> Ronald Acuna Jr. becomes the youngest player to hit a postseason grand slam in Game 3 of the NLDS against the Dodgers











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049159874343579653


----------



## Patriot44

At home and thinking about this game a little more, I think Snit might have been playing a pitch count game. I know that we threw a LOT of balls, but we only really stunk it up in the 3rd. We still have a lot of work to do, but still enjoying this young team. It is 1991 all over again.


----------



## mguthrie

Last night was the first time I watched a complete braves game. The dodgers have that killer instinct every at bat. The braves pitching better improve fast or this is going to be over soon.


----------



## spurrs and racks

you must be clairvoyent


----------



## Twiggbuster

Braves win today and it's anybody's NLDS !!!
Place was rocking last night!!
Go Braves!!


----------



## Coenen

Patriot44 said:


> At home and thinking about this game a little more, I think Snit might have been playing a pitch count game. I know that we threw a LOT of balls, but we only really stunk it up in the 3rd. We still have a lot of work to do, but still enjoying this young team. It is 1991 all over again.


You got your money's worth, for sure.

I was conked out for most of it, but woke up in time to catch the 8th and 9th. Alka Seltzer needs to call Vizzy about a sponsorship, ASAP. Like that he buckled down and got the outs he needed, but it was a little too interesting for my taste. Those LA hitters can make a pitcher flat out work.


----------



## spurrs and racks

chop on


----------



## KyDawg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nice having the Braves fired up, motivated, & energized to get Snitker his 1st playoff win.
> 
> 
> 
> Time = 1:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-seconds, Braves Chop-On Chant
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049126106740215808
> 
> 
> Braves retweeted Chipper's post below . . .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049151169174671360



That 1957 tram is the team that made me a life long Brave fan. I still remember watching some of it on a B&W TV. I found a Station on the Radio, some where up north, that broadcast their games.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> You got your money's worth, for sure.
> 
> I was conked out for most of it, but woke up in time to catch the 8th and 9th. Alka Seltzer needs to call Vizzy about a sponsorship, ASAP. Like that he buckled down and got the outs he needed, but it was a little too interesting for my taste. Those LA hitters can make a pitcher flat out work.




There is a reason a lot of broadcasters and baseball analysts call them the "West Coast Yankees"...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> That 1957 tram is the team that made me a life long Brave fan. I still remember watching some of it on a B&W TV. I found a Station on the Radio, some where up north, that broadcast their games.



Thanks for reminding us about Braves great history with your long time fan experiences.  Interesting getting a feel from folks what it was like back then.  Reckon radio and b&w tv were way different back them, now coming a long way up to now, especially for sports.


Hope Patriot44 & others on the forum get to go to the game where we get more reports about what it's like to be there in the playoffs. 

Looks like Albies has been moved back up to 2nd in the lineup.  Hope Braves can carry their momentum forward to today to get a win to launch them to Game 5 in LA where anything could happen. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049343742967259139


----------



## biggdogg

Snit is having trouble getting anything out of the 2 hole. Both Camargo and Inciarte are 0 for the series, and Albies really hasn't fared much better. Hopefully everyone hits on all cylinders tonight and the All-Star version of Folty steps up on the bump.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Snit is having trouble getting anything out of the 2 hole. Both Camargo and Inciarte are 0 for the series, and Albies really hasn't fared much better. Hopefully everyone hits on all cylinders tonight and the All-Star version of Folty steps up on the bump.



Hope C & I get back on a good hitting track today with less strikeouts.  Inciarte got a hit in Game 1 & another hit in Game 2, totaling 2 hits in last 3 games.  Maybe best buddies Acuna & Albies batting back to back will help start good things happening early & spark hitting rallies. 




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dodgers-braves-game-4-lineups-and-bullpens/c-297359026



> *Braves:* Camargo has gone 0-for-12 with four strikeouts through the first three games. But he is 3-for-6 with two doubles against Hill. Acuna's grand slam on Sunday was one of the three hits he has tallied over his past seven at-bats. Ender Inciarte has gone 0-for-10 with four strikeouts during this series.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/_/id/33741 

Camargo's last 3 games 




http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/_/id/31327 

Inciarte's last 3 games 




http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/_/id/33783 

Albies' last 3 games 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049358047817203718


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to see Braves get on the scoreboard & take the lead. 



24-seconds, Suzuki's single drives in 2-runs 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049418459304656896


----------



## Coenen

Hate to see them whiff with the bases loaded, and now the Dodgers threatening.


----------



## Coenen

....and back in a hole.


----------



## walukabuck

Well they were never going to be able to get five innings in a close game from this bunch of wretched slugs in the bullpen


----------



## Coenen

Gotta throw strikes. Braves pitching is averaging a walk per inning over the last 16 innings. Let that sink in.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

6-pitches & 6-strikes, no balls, & 2-strikeouts for Tehran.  Glad there was nothing slow starting about him this time to close out the top side of the inning.

Never know what we are going to get from our pitching & hitting. Braves hitting rallies late in the game would be nice to have here in the last third of the game.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Off season - address pitching

Thats about it.


----------



## Patriot44

Who do we trade, Dansby? I would rather have him at SS so Culberson? Markakis? Man it's a hard decision.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

The lights are off but sure are flickering.


----------



## NUTT

Inciarte, Flowers!!, Culberson can go. Get a stud pitcher and catcher.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Proud of my Braves. Got a lot to look to foward too. Need some arms.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Great season and fun to watch! Need some pitchers. Out of the starters in the field I’d only trade flowers and some bench guys I think the others play well.


----------



## WilcoSportsman

They've gotta plenty of pitching - Folty, Newcomb, Fried, and Toussaint are just young. Plus they've got Wright, Allard, Wilson, Soraka, and a minor league system that's loaded. Keep Gausman around for a year and they've got a staff. More bullpen arms wouldn't hurt, also wouldn't hurt for starters to go 7 innings and not walk the house.

They need a catcher, Suziki is gone and Flowers is a terrible defensive catcher.

It'll be interesting what they do - Austin Riley will compete at 3rd in spring training too. Outfield and catcher is where they'll make moves.

Hopefully the Dodgers get swept by the Brew Crew.


----------



## Duff

Enjoyed the year Bravos!!!!


----------



## biggdogg

Markakis is gone as a free agent. He will get a huge payday from one of several teams that lose out on the Harper sweepstakes. Flowers is already signed for next season because of his ability to mentor the kids. My guess is they'll go after Realmuto through trade or Grandall through free agency for a primary catcher. Between Riley or Camargo, one will probably move to the outfield. Inciarte and Swanson aren't going anywhere and I have no idea why anyone in their right mind would want them gone. Both play elite level defense, which is AA's primary MO. I'd love to see them make a serious run at Keuchel and Kimbrel. And I do believe Gausman is under team control for 3-4 years. Put Keuchel in front of Gausman, Folty, and Newcomb and let Teheran fight with Soroka, Allard, Toussaint and Wright for the 5th spot. And I'd wager Toussaint has the edge already. Sobotka, Fried, Viz (ugh...) and Minter (uuuggggghhhhhh...) probably make up the bulk of the pen with O'Day and Brach in that mix too. That leaves some good pitching talent to use as trade bait. Pick up some reliable pen arms and some solid veteran bench bats and let's play ball come March!!


----------



## Throwback

id hate to see markakis go


----------



## Duff

Throwback said:


> id hate to see markakis go




I do as well, but someone’s going over pay him bigly.


----------



## DannyW

Great season...it wasn't 1991, how do you top or even equal that season, but it was interesting.

What to do with Carmago? He is looking like a plus defender at third with a cannon for an arm. He can hit .270-.280 with around 20 HR's and 80-ish RBIs. All that spells starter. I agree Markakis is probably gone, can Carmargo play right field as well as he plays 3rd base?

Add a catcher, a closer, and upgrade the rest of the bullpen. (Think how many more games we would have won with a shut-down closer...at least 4-5.)  Not many holes really...just need some seasoning for the players we have. 

For the first time in many years, the future looks promising for the Braves.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Starting pitching............

and a closer.....

chop on


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Great season...it wasn't 1991, how do you top or even equal that season, but it was interesting.
> 
> What to do with Carmago? He is looking like a plus defender at third with a cannon for an arm. He can hit .270-.280 with around 20 HR's and 80-ish RBIs. All that spells starter. I agree Markakis is probably gone, can Carmargo play right field as well as he plays 3rd base?
> 
> Add a catcher, a closer, and upgrade the rest of the bullpen. (Think how many more games we would have won with a shut-down closer...at least 4-5.)  Not many holes really...just need some seasoning for the players we have.
> 
> For the first time in many years, the future looks promising for the Braves.



I honestly believe Camargo stays at third next season if for nothing else but his defense. His bat has been a huge plus, but can he maintain it long term? Defense has been the biggest knock on Riley and his improvement defensively so far has been marginal. I'm betting he makes the move to LF, putting Acuna in RF, or possibly CF with Ender moving to a corner spot. If Riley isn't in the Braves lineup by June, he'll be in someone else's organization in July.


----------



## Throwback

i was watching the A's play the yankees. one of the A's pitchers had so much movement on his ball it was like a knuckleball. Wonder how much that would cost?


----------



## Coenen

They certainly had their chances yesterday. Too bad Duda couldn't straighten that ball out in the 8th.

Off season, I'm sure the focus will be on pitching. That's where they've got the most capital right now. Either trading some of these guys for more proven assets, or trying to develop what they've got. Some of these guys have nasty stuff (Minter), but it's like they're afraid to challenge a batter. You're bringing it up there almost 100 mile an hour with movement, let the hitter worry about making contact.

AA said he's going to try and be in every conversation, so I'm sure there will be plenty of hot stove, but he also showed in July that he's not going to make splash moves just for the sake of making them. The core is in place, now it's just time to add the final few pieces.


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> They certainly had their chances yesterday. Too bad Duda couldn't straighten that ball out in the 8th.
> 
> Off season, I'm sure the focus will be on pitching. That's where they've got the most capital right now. Either trading some of these guys for more proven assets, or trying to develop what they've got. Some of these guys have nasty stuff (Minter), but it's like they're afraid to challenge a batter. You're bringing it up there almost 100 mile an hour with movement, let the hitter worry about making contact.
> 
> AA said he's going to try and be in every conversation, so I'm sure there will be plenty of hot stove, but he also showed in July that he's not going to make splash moves just for the sake of making them. The core is in place, now it's just time to add the final few pieces.


I think that developing some of the young pitchers is something that is 1st priority. The problem with playing post season teams and like with the Dodgers, pitchers cant throw strikes, they have to pitch around the strike zone or the score would be in the 20's. If you noticed with the Dodgers, our pitchers were pitching around the outside of the plate and especially in Sunday's game, lots of balls in the dirt. I don't remember that may balls in the dirt in forever.


----------



## elfiii

Patriot44 said:


> I think that developing some of the young pitchers is something that is 1st priority. The problem with playing post season teams and like with the Dodgers, pitchers cant throw strikes, they have to pitch around the strike zone or the score would be in the 20's. If you noticed with the Dodgers, our pitchers were pitching around the outside of the plate and especially in Sunday's game, lots of balls in the dirt. I don't remember that may balls in the dirt in forever.



This ^ but as far as balls in the dirt you just haven't been paying close attention. It's been frustrating to watch this staff have lights out innings where they sucker 3 batters in a row with their hook and other breaking balls and they come back the next inning and throw 8 balls in a row and then groove one over the plate for a 2 run scoring double.

I would hate to see Markakis go too but he's starting to get a little long in the tooth and he's going to be looking for his retirement party payday and some team will surely pay him more than the corporate Braves will.

I predict Camargo stays at third and Swanson will be your starter at SS. They need to find room for Culberson somewhere. His D is above average and he can hit the ball.

Pitching - ughhhhh. We need a lot of it, especially pitchers who can throw the breaking junk for strikes most of the time, not some of the time and aren't afraid to go after a batter with some high cheese.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> This ^ but as far as balls in the dirt you just haven't been paying close attention. It's been frustrating to watch this staff have lights out innings where they sucker 3 batters in a row with their hook and other breaking balls and they come back the next inning and throw 8 balls in a row and then groove one over the plate for a 2 run scoring double.
> 
> I would hate to see Markakis go too but he's starting to get a little long in the tooth and he's going to be looking for his retirement party payday and some team will surely pay him more than he's worth at this stage of his career.
> 
> I predict Camargo stays at third and Swanson will be your starter at SS. They need to find room for Culberson somewhere. His D is above average and he can hit the ball.
> 
> Pitching - ughhhhh. We need a lot of it, especially pitchers who can throw the breaking junk for strikes most of the time, not some of the time and aren't afraid to go after a batter with some high cheese.



Fixed it for ya. He'll have Bryce Harper to thank for that payday...


----------



## Coenen

Patriot44 said:


> I think that developing some of the young pitchers is something that is 1st priority. The problem with playing post season teams and like with the Dodgers, pitchers cant throw strikes, they have to pitch around the strike zone or the score would be in the 20's. If you noticed with the Dodgers, our pitchers were pitching around the outside of the plate and especially in Sunday's game, lots of balls in the dirt. I don't remember that may balls in the dirt in forever.


Somewhat agree. However, If you've got Minter's or Sobotka's stuff(for example) you should be able to challenge a hitter in the zone without nibbling. Some of that seemed to be on strange sequencing, like Sobotka never throwing that nasty curve to Machado. Some of it is just down to young guys that didn't seem to trust what they could do to get outs.

I don't know if they NEED pitching, I think they've got a ton of guys in-house already that could be answers. Obviously, if you think you can get a game changing starter or closer at least kick the tires, but middle relievers are a dime a dozen these days. That's not the place to spend a lot of money or prospect capital, IMO. RP's seem to pop and fade every season; guys that were un-hittable the year before suddenly lose it, and guys that have never done anything are suddenly overpowering. I think the Braves actually have the right approach, just have a lot of guys in the system, try 'em all, and see who sticks.


----------



## someguyintraffic

The 3 take aways from Braves 2018

- they were a lot better than the experts said theyd be

- we need quality arms

- Ronald Acuna is a freak, phenomenal. Youngest rookie to GS in playoffs. Breaking Mickey Mantle's record is a pretty good feather in your cap.


----------



## biggdogg

One thing to remember for all the "Braves need pitching" guys... yes, the pitching staff is a work in progress, but, Glavine, Smoltz, Avery etc.. they weren't great their first year or two in the league. If I remember right, Smoltz and Glavine both lost close to 20 games in their first full seasons. I'm not saying Newcomb, Folty, Toussaint or any of the other kids will be the next Glavine or Smoltz, but they got a great shot to be really, really good. And who knows, one or two of these kids might even be great...


----------



## Duff

Coenen said:


> Somewhat agree. However, If you've got Minter's or Sobotka's stuff(for example) you should be able to challenge a hitter in the zone without nibbling. Some of that seemed to be on strange sequencing, like Sobotka never throwing that nasty curve to Machado. Some of it is just down to young guys that didn't seem to trust what they could do to get outs.
> 
> I don't know if they NEED pitching, I think they've got a ton of guys in-house already that could be answers. Obviously, if you think you can get a game changing starter or closer at least kick the tires, but middle relievers are a dime a dozen these days. That's not the place to spend a lot of money or prospect capital, IMO. RP's seem to pop and fade every season; guys that were un-hittable the year before suddenly lose it, and guys that have never done anything are suddenly overpowering. I think the Braves actually have the right approach, just have a lot of guys in the system, try 'em all, and see who sticks.


Spot on but somebody’s got to throw strikes. As elfii  said, they never have a 1-2-3 inning. Drives me nuts. How can you be a professional pitcher and can’t throw strikes?  

That said,  the Braves are in the catbird seat. They can set on the core they have, bring up more young guys, get a couple FAs and will contend again and many years to come. 

They can unload some young talent, get some studs and contend bigly for a few years. 

If they treat it right, they can do both.


----------



## Duff

Oh yeah, I think we got the best out of Carmago. He struggles from the left side, big time. I would package him with a young pitcher and land a very good player. But I’ve been wrong before


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Oh yeah, I think we got the best out of Carmago. He struggles from the left side, big time. I would package him with a young pitcher and land a very good player. But I’ve been wrong before


Thanks for the kind words.

I don't know about Camargo. I don't think I'd be in a big hurry to get rid of him. I'd like to see another full season of him. He turns 25 in December, is a good defender at multiple positions, and looks like he's still developing as a hitter. Doesn't strike out too much for a modern player, gets on base at a fair clip, has a bit of pop.

Here's something interesting I noticed on his Baseball Reference page. In '17, he had 256 Plate Appearances, walked 12 times and struck out 51 times. This season he had 524 PA's, roughly double last year, and struck out 108 times, again roughly double. However, he also posted 51 bases on balls, a  really significant percentage increase. Despite his 2018 BA being 27 points down(.272 down from .299), his OBP was 19 points up(.349 up from .331). To me, that points to a guy who is still making strides in his approach at the plate. I think he might really come into his own next season, provided his eye continues to develop.

All of that said, if the right offer comes along, maybe you have to let him go for a bigger, better piece. I'm glad I don't have to make that decision though, I really like the way he's played his way on to the team.


----------



## Duff

Probably shouldn’t said, got the best out of him, I was meaning he’s value would be at a high point. Good info on the stats. Don’t remember him playing anywhere but 3B. Where else can he play?

He was definitely a pleasant surprise this season.


----------



## biggdogg

He has played all four infield positions and the corner outfield. The original plan was for him and Culberson to be "super" utility guys off the bench. Like I said though, because of his defense alone, if we trade a 3B, it's probably more likely Riley that'll get moved.


----------



## Duff

And that could be the way to go. I didn't realize Camargo was so versatile. That's pretty valuable. 

AA has many options


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Spot on but somebody’s got to throw strikes. As elfii  said, they never have a 1-2-3 inning. Drives me nuts. How can you be a professional pitcher and can’t throw strikes?



I am sure that it is impossible for everyone in this forum to agree on something, but I bet this comes close. Regarding this Braves season, did anyone find anything more frustrating than the walks given up by the pitching staff?

How many times did Snitker bring in a reliever to put out a little fire, who promptly poured a can of gas on the fire by walking their first batter on 4 straight balls? Or the pitcher who was just cruising along...and then suddenly walks 2-3 batters in a row? Or my personal favorite...the lead-off walk...nothing like putting yourself in an immediate hole because lead-off walks ALWAYS seem to score.


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> And that could be the way to go. I didn't realize Camargo was so versatile. That's pretty valuable.
> 
> AA has many options


It's a welcome change, isn't it?


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> It's a welcome change, isn't it?


Very welcomed. I was surprised that Culberson got moved to short after Dansby got hurt. I thought that they would have moved Albies over from 2nd and moved Culberson over to 2. I like it tho.

I want to keep Camargo around, I think he has prime time potential.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> I am sure that it is impossible for everyone in this forum to agree on something, but I bet this comes close. Regarding this Braves season, did anyone find anything more frustrating than the walks given up by the pitching staff?
> 
> How many times did Snitker bring in a reliever to put out a little fire, who promptly poured a can of gas on the fire by walking their first batter on 4 straight balls? Or the pitcher who was just cruising along...and then suddenly walks 2-3 batters in a row? Or my personal favorite...the lead-off walk...nothing like putting yourself in an immediate hole because lead-off walks ALWAYS seem to score.



It seems like if you were a Braves reliever this year you were required to walk the first batter every inning just to make it fair or something.


----------



## westcobbdog

Liberty Media better spend an epic amount in the off season to bolster and add pieces to this team. 
Let’s get a true number 1 like a Degromm or an AJ Happ who picked up mid season by NYY went like 7-0. 
Maybe a flame thrower bull pen guy. Maybe a big stick or two.
Gotta give it to Snit. This team achieved a lot this year using way too many starting pitchers and a lineup full of mediocre MLB hitters.


----------



## Coenen

westcobbdog said:


> Liberty Media better spend an epic amount in the off season to bolster and add pieces to this team.
> Let’s get a true number 1 like a Degromm or an AJ Happ who picked up mid season by NYY went like 7-0.
> Maybe a flame thrower bull pen guy. Maybe a big stick or two.
> Gotta give it to Snit. This team achieved a lot this year using way too many starting pitchers and a lineup full of mediocre MLB hitters.


JA Happ? Really? I digress.

Heard on the radio the other day that The Braves have something on the order of $70mil in dead money coming off the books going in the 2019, they should have plenty of financial flexibility to do just about whatever they want within reason. You're never going to be able to sign everybody, but they should be able to sign the guys they need to (hopefully) take the next step forward.

I still think they've got most of their "answers" in-house. I don't see them going too crazy in FA. A guy (or maybe two depending) to solidify the rotation, someone for the 9th inning, a bat in the outfield, and they'll be done.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> JA Happ? Really? I digress.
> 
> Heard on the radio the other day that The Braves have something on the order of $70mil in dead money coming off the books going in the 2019, they should have plenty of financial flexibility to do just about whatever they want within reason. You're never going to be able to sign everybody, but they should be able to sign the guys they need to (hopefully) take the next step forward.
> 
> I still think they've got most of their "answers" in-house. I don't see them going too crazy in FA. A guy (or maybe two depending) to solidify the rotation, someone for the 9th inning, a bat in the outfield, and they'll be done.




Yes...Braves have something like $30-40 million available to spend using last year's payroll as a guide, and as much as $70 available if they should choose to spend as much as the average MLB club. And with a decent free agent class to spend it on this winter.

An owner with a face, like John Henry of Boston or Hal Steinbrenner of NY, would look at it like "wow...with $70 million coming off the books, I have a ton of money I can spend!"

Unfortunately, a faceless corporation like Liberty Media will probably look at the $70 million and say "wow...look at all the money we're going to save next year!"

I absolutely HATE being owned by a corporation...where did you go Ted Turner????


----------



## Coenen

I have to agree with the talking heads at 680 The Fan. 

Liberty media ate $130.6mil worth of salary this year, and only $73.5mil of that is actually on the 25man roster. If I'm reading this website (https://www.spotrac.com/mlb/payroll/2019/) correctly, only $59.2mil of that money is on the books for 2019.

Barring a regression, the losing days of the rebuild are mostly over. Even if all Liberty sees fit to do is maintain the team's current payroll the Braves will have a tremendous amount of money available in the 2019 market. To me, it just doesn't follow that after eating a financial **** sandwich during the cut and gut to make sure their books were clean when the team was ready to compete they'd suddenly not be OK with spending the same money on a better product.

The team is past the point of cutting salaries and relying on revenue sharing(a la Houston) to generate profit. They're ready to win. Their core is in place, and management knows where they need to patch in FA so that they can spend wisely.


----------



## spurrs and racks

publicly TRADED  company....

we will be lucky to keep Freddie.....

all them high contracts are gone, including any pitchers....any players looking at arbitration....

You just thought we were young last season, before this is over with everybody will be young.


----------



## JonathanG2013

spurrs and racks said:


> publicly TRADED  company....
> 
> we will be lucky to keep Freddie.....
> 
> all them high contracts are gone, including any pitchers....any players looking at arbitration....
> 
> You just thought we were young last season, before this is over with everybody will be young.




Do not think it will happen but would like to get Realmuto or Harper.


----------



## biggdogg

Realmuto? Yes. Harper? Absolutely not. No way I spend that kind of money for one player. He's going to go for 10 years and pushing $400 mil. No thanks. I have yet to see a team win consistently with a single contract that big on the books.


----------



## Coenen

spurrs and racks said:


> publicly TRADED  company....
> 
> we will be lucky to keep Freddie.....
> 
> all them high contracts are gone, including any pitchers....any players looking at arbitration....
> 
> You just thought we were young last season, before this is over with everybody will be young.


Either you've had too much coffee or not enough.


----------



## spurrs and racks

it's called realistic thinking....

investors will not continue to lose money.


----------



## westcobbdog

dang, Kershaw got taken deep last night by a Brewer pitcher. Brewers won over left coasties.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice move to have Braves players' coach & Manager Brian Snitker extended a couple more years with a 3rd year option.  Surprised not to see the annc't from over an hour ago posted here already.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051841029777838082



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/bra...n-two-year-contract/c-297848132?tid=267512548

Braves Press Release

*Braves agree to terms with manager Brian Snitker on two-year contract *

Deal includes club option for 2021 

10:30 AM EDT




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/brian-snitker-contract-extension/c-297847456

*Snitker signs two-year extension with Braves*

10:24 AM EDT


----------



## Coenen

He's got a way better record as a manager than I expected.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nice move to have Braves players' coach & Manager Brian Snitker extended a couple more years with a 3rd year option.  Surprised not to see the annc't from over an hour ago posted here already.



No one has your posting skills. We was waiting on you to make it official!

Great move on the Braves part.Now we just wait to see what free agency has in store.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> No one has your posting skills. We was waiting on you to make it official!
> 
> Great move on the Braves part.Now we just wait to see what free agency has in store.



Sorry I could not get to it sooner.  Way easier & quicker for me posting updates with a PC instead of a smartphone. 

(Updated below to help clear up any confusion.)

Heard on sports radio this morning that Braves pitching coach will not be back in the same position so that will be an interesting change to see who fills the spot & hopefully make improvements. 

Later during the Snitker sports radio interview about him getting his contract extended, sounded like he was a happy camper about Braves management keeping him as the manager in the future.  Snitker said he liked Chuck Hernandez & had known him for a while, but expressed confidence Braves management will do what they think is best for the team.

Yep, post-season free agency will spark lots of attention to see who gets what & who lands where. Ya'll are better baseball & Braves fans than me so it's interesting to watch ya'lls discussions.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051911505749450754


Braves retweeted below . . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051884682739109888


----------



## Coenen

Wait, Snit was a happy or unhappy camper about the pitching coach being let go?

Hearing the news, I'm not really surprised that they made a change there. They brought these kids up off the farm, and it has been like many of them sort of stopped developing. Hopefully the new guy teaches them all a two seam sinker, they need it pitching half their games in STP!


----------



## toyota4x4h

At least we get a new pitching coach. Can’t really be any worse than 8-10 walks per game right? Lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry about the confusion.  I'll update the previous post to try to make it more clear.   Before talking to Snitker about getting his new contract he was very satisfied with, the radio hosts discussed hearing Braves management were changing pitching coaches but were not sure if Chuck Hernandez would be moved somewhere else in the Braves organization or not get his contract renewed.  Of course Manager Snitker would not be happy at all if folks reporting to him did not get to stay with the Braves since he's always positive & hoping for the best for people.



https://www.ajc.com/sports/baseball...coach-chuck-hernandez/PveskDSWUWvr7yQamnAoxJ/

*Braves part ways with pitching coach Chuck Hernandez*

3 hours ago



> Chuck Hernandez won’t be returning as Braves pitching coach in 2019, the organization announced Monday.





> Hernandez, 57, held the position the past two seasons following Roger McDowell’s departure. He’s the only coach not returning to manager Brian Snitker’s staff.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> No one has your posting skills. We was waiting on you to make it official!


WE should make a movement to name Born To Hunt the official Braves Recap Manager.


----------



## toyota4x4h

He should just get a sticky thread to keep us updated on all the offseason moves. Would keep me off twitter lol


----------



## someguyintraffic

Chuck Hernadez wasnt the problem with the pitching. It was the pitchers.


----------



## biggdogg

someguyintraffic said:


> Chuck Hernadez wasnt the problem with the pitching. It was the pitchers.



When you have such a young pitching staff, with several kids "learning on the job" so to speak, the pitching coach is one of the most important positions on the coaching staff.


----------



## toyota4x4h

someguyintraffic said:


> Chuck Hernadez wasnt the problem with the pitching. It was the pitchers.



False. The pitching coach is critical for all those kids age 20-24 just now getting a taste of the big show. If they don't have the correct coaching then they are useless.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Btw anyone else watching the league champ series? That brewers pen is pretty nasty!


----------



## biggdogg

toyota4x4h said:


> Btw anyone else watching the league champ series? That brewers pen is pretty nasty!



The Brewers as a whole look mighty impressive. MAN I wish we could have gotten Yelich...


----------



## someguyintraffic

toyota4x4h said:


> False. The pitching coach is critical for all those kids age 20-24 just now getting a taste of the big show. If they don't have the correct coaching then they are useless.


Nope, aint a coach out there that can coach ability into a player.


----------



## someguyintraffic

biggdogg said:


> When you have such a young pitching staff, with several kids "learning on the job" so to speak, the pitching coach is one of the most important positions on the coaching staff.



Like I said. Coaches coach players play. They either have ability or they dont.


----------



## biggdogg

So scrap the entire pitching staff and start over. Save the money and don't even hire a pitching coach at all, because they're apparently unnecessary. Sounds reasonable...


----------



## Coenen

someguyintraffic said:


> Like I said. Coaches coach players play. They either have ability or they dont.


Do you even watch the games, or just come here to troll? 

Plenty of these young kids have nasty stuff, they just need to add polish to their game. That means finding better control, working on pitch sequencing, developing secondary pitches, and trusting their stuff against major leaguers. All of that can be coached. They're already young, and strong, now they need get smart. This staff has got plenty of throwers, those throwers need to put in the work, and be given the organizational support, to become pitchers.


----------



## NUTT

They all have ability or they wouldn’t be playing in MLB. Pitching coaches recognize flaws in mechanics and make corrections to keep the pitchers throwing strikes.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Coenen said:


> Do you even watch the games, or just come here to troll?
> 
> Plenty of these young kids have nasty stuff, they just need to add polish to their game. That means finding better control, working on pitch sequencing, developing secondary pitches, and trusting their stuff against major leaguers. All of that can be coached. They're already young, and strong, now they need get smart. This staff has got plenty of throwers, those throwers need to put in the work, and be given the organizational support, to become pitchers.



Dont get butt hurt and start calling people trolls ya big baby. Nasty stuff yada yada. Everybody in here yapped about the pitching blows, we need pitchers, bullpen sucks yada yada yada all year and I agree and Im a troll? Lol what a freaking joke. Cry me a river Timberlake.


----------



## KyDawg

Coenen said:


> Do you even watch the games, or just come here to troll?
> 
> Plenty of these young kids have nasty stuff, they just need to add polish to their game. That means finding better control, working on pitch sequencing, developing secondary pitches, and trusting their stuff against major leaguers. All of that can be coached. They're already young, and strong, now they need get smart. This staff has got plenty of throwers, those throwers need to put in the work, and be given the organizational support, to become pitchers.



Just hope we can hang on to them long enough to see the fruit on the trees we planted.


----------

